# knitting tea party 17 july '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 17 July 15

The birds are chirping outside and I am wondering what they have to chirp about  it certainly isnt very warm and is extremely damp. Come to think about it  half our summer has been cool and damp. Come late august it will no doubt get hot  just as the children are returning to school.

Today is Averys last baseball game and then we are totally finished with baseball. And I have to admit I did not see one of them. Not sure what was wrong  I just didnt feel like going. Im still hunting that elusive energy bug.

I love the following recipe because it is so different and looks soooooo good.

Grilled Peach and Pepper Jack Pizza

4 servings

Sriracha sauce and pepper Jack cheese bring out the sweetness of grilled peaches in this tasty baked pizza recipe. Top with fresh cilantro for the win.

Ingredients

1 peach, halved, pitted 
1/2 lb. refrigerated pizza dough, at room temperature 
1 Tbsp. peach preserves 
1/4 tsp. Sriracha sauce (hot chili sauce
1 cup KRAFT Shredded Pepper Jack Cheese 
2 thin red onion slices, cut in half, separated into rings 
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro

Directions

Heat grill to medium heat.

Grill peach halves, cut sides down, 5 to 7 min. or until softened, turning after 4 min. Remove from grill; cool slightly.

Heat oven to 400ºF. Pat and stretch dough into 14x6-inch rectangle on parchment-covered baking sheet; prick with fork.

Cut peaches into 1/2-inch-thick slices. Mix preserves and Sriracha sauce until blended; spread onto dough. Top with peach slices, cheese and onions.

Bake 12 to 15 min. or until cheese is melted and edge of crust is golden brown. Sprinkle with cilantro.

If Using a Charcoal Grill: When grilling pizza or flatbread on a charcoal grill, be sure the hot coals are evenly spread under the grill grate before adding the food for even cooking.

Substitute: Prepare using nectarines.

Substitute: Prepare using 1 pkg. (10.5 oz.) flatbread.

Nutritional Information: Calories	270

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/grilled-peach-pepper-jack-pizza

And you could use the following recipe to wash it down with.

BOOZY LEMONADE GRANITA

Makes 10 to 12 servings 
Start to Finish: 6 hours (includes freezing time)

Ingredients

1 cup water
1 cup sugar
2 cups freshly squeezed lemon juice (or skip this and the above and use 3 cups prepared lemonade)
½ cup vodka or gin

Directions

1. In a small pot, combine the water with the sugar. Bring the mixture to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Reduce the heat to medium and simmer until the liquid reduces slightly and makes a thick syrup, 5 to 6 minutes (the sugar should be fully dissolved). Cool to room temperature.

3. Combine the cooled syrup with the lemon juice. Stir in the vodka or gin. Transfer the mixture to a medium-size shallow baking dish (like a cake pan or a casserole dish). Transfer to the freezer and freeze until solid, at least 2 to 3 hours, or overnight.

4. Once the mixture is frozen, scrape it with a fork to create small icy pieces. Spoon the granita into serving vessels and serve immediately. (To make our lemon dishes, see below.)

Note: To make a lemon serving dish, cut the top and bottom off a lemon to create flat surfaces. On the top, run a paring knife around the edge of the flesh to loosen it from the pith. Use a spoon to scoop out the inside. Bonus: You can use the lemon juice to make the lemonade, if you wish.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Boozy-Lemonade-Granita

Who likes to cook when it is hot? I think we would rather be sitting on the porch in the shade enjoying our lunch of salad.

Crunchy Asian Salad

12 servings, 1 cup each

This sweet and tangy Asian-style salad gets its crunch from the ramen noodles. 
Read MoreRead Less

Ingredients

1 env. (0.7 oz.) GOOD SEASONS Italian Dressing Mix 
1/2 cup sugar 
2 Tbsp. lite soy 
2 pkg. (3 oz. each) ramen noodle soup mix 
2 pkg. (16 oz. each) coleslaw blend (cabbage slaw mix) 
4 green onions, sliced 
1/2 cup PLANTERS Dry Roasted Sunflower Kernels 
1/2 cup PLANTERS Sliced Almonds, toasted

Directions

Prepare dressing mix in small bowl as directed on envelope. Stir in sugar and soy sauce.

Break Noodles apart; place in large bowl. Discard Seasoning Packets or reserve for another use. Add coleslaw blend, onions, sunflower kernels and nuts to noodles; mix lightly.

Add dressing; toss to evenly coat noodle mixture.

Make Ahead: Dressing can be prepared ahead of time; refrigerate up to 24 hours before using. Noodles can also be crumbled the day before; place in resealable plastic bag along with the sunflower kernels and nuts. Seal bag and store at room temperature until ready to use to assemble the salad.

Substitute: Prepare using GOOD SEASONS Asian Sesame Dressing Mix.

Serving Size 12 servings, 1 cup each

Calories 260

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/crunchy-asian-salad

Spicy Cabbage Salad

Recipe courtesy of Daphne Brogdon

Chipotle peppers add smoky heat to Daphne's Spicy Cabbage Salad.

Ingredients

3 canned chipotle peppers in adobo, chopped, plus 1 tablespoon adobo sauce
1/2 cup Mexican crema
2 tablespoons olive oil
Juice of 1/2 lemon
2 teaspoons honey
1 teaspoon salt
1 small head green cabbage
1 cup shredded carrots

Directions

In a blender or mini chop, combine the chipotles, adobo sauce, crema, oil, lemon juice, honey and salt and puree. Set aside

Cut the cabbage into quarters and remove the core.

Using a knife or mandolin, shred the cabbage into thin strips.

Place in a large bowl; add the shredded carrots and mix.

Add the chipotle dressing and toss to coat. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/daphne-brogdon/spicy-cabbage-salad.html

Thai Marinated Beef Cabbage Salad with Warm Shallot Vinaigrette

4 servings

Ingredients

Salad:

1 medium Napa cabbage, cored and fine julienne
1/2 medium green cabbage, cored and fine julienne
1/2 medium red cabbage, cored and fine julienne
2 carrots, peeled and fine julienne
1 bunch mint leaves, picked
1 bunch Thai basil leaves, picked
1 bunch cilantro leaves, picked

Vinaigrette:

2 cups canola oil
3 large shallots, peeled and finely sliced
2 stalks lemongrass, white part only, minced
2 to 3 Thai bird chiles, de-stemmed, minced
2 tablespoons fish sauce
1/2 cup fresh lime juice
1/2 cup rice wine vinegar
2 tablespoons sesame oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1/4 cup toasted sesame seeds, to garnish

Thai beef:

2 choice sirloins (8 to 9 ounces each), or similar cut of beef
2 jalapenos chiles, roughly chopped
2 serrano chiles, roughly chopped
1 tablespoon sambal
4 large shallots, peeled and roughly chopped
4 garlic cloves
3 tablespoons honey
2 cups soy sauce
1 cup rice wine vinegar
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Directions

Salad:

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Can be stored in the refrigerator until ready for use.

Vinaigrette:

In a saucepan or small wok, heat the canola oil until hot.

In a tall container, combine the shallots, lemongrass and chiles.

Pour the hot oil over the mixture and stir. Slowly add the fish sauce, lime juice, vinegar and sesame oil.

Put vinaigrette back into the saucepan to bring back to a simmer.

Pour over the cabbage mixture to coat. There will be leftover vinaigrette.
Check for seasoning.

Thai beef:

Combine the jalapenos and serrano chiles, sambal, shallots, garlic and honey in a food processor and blend into a smooth paste. While the processor is running, slowly add the soy sauce and rice vinegar. Season.

The mixture can be made up ahead and stored in the refrigerator.

Set oven on broiler or heat a grill. Quickly marinate sirloin in chile mixture for 3 to 5 minutes, turning to coat completely.

Cook sirloin to a medium rare, about 4 minutes a side. Let beef rest for 3 minutes before slicing into thin strips.

PLATING On a large plate, place a mound of the cabbage mixture and arrange sirloin slices around the salad. Garnish with sesame seeds.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/thai-marinated-beef-cabbage-salad-with-warm-shallot-vinaigrette-recipe.html

Latin Cabbage and Corn Salad
Recipe courtesy of Dave Lieberman

about 6 servings

Ingredients

For the dressing:

2 limes, juiced
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon salt
20 grinds fresh black pepper
1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil
For the salad:
1 small head green cabbage, trimmed, cored, and shredded
1/2 small head red cabbage, trimmed, cored, and shredded
1 (15-ounce) can corn kernels
1 bunch fresh cilantro, washed, dried, and finely chopped
1 bunch scallions, washed, dried, and thinly sliced into rounds

Directions

Make the dressing by whisking all the ingredients together in a small bowl. Toss all the salad ingredients together in a large mixing bowl.

Just before serving, toss the salad with the dressing. Keep refrigerated and covered until ready to use.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/dave-lieberman/latin-cabbage-and-corn-salad-recipe.html

Corn and Red Cabbage Salad

Recipe courtesy of Robin Miller

4 servings

Ingredients

2 cups frozen or canned corn, thawed and/or drained
1 cup sliced red cabbage
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
2 teaspoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions

Combine all ingredients in a large bowl and toss to combine.

Copyright 2005, Robin Miller, All Rights Reserved

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/robin-miller/corn-and-red-cabbage-salad-recipe.html

Jesses own description of this fresh composition reads like soft core food porn. Plump red strawberries mingle with crunchy golden brown hazelnuts, crisp pink and purple-hued radishes and delicate baby greens in this colorful salad. This deceptively simple combination of vegetables, fruits, and nuts positively bursts with fresh flavors. Its a side dish that wont play second fiddle to any main course, without overpowering the other bit players.

Strawberry, Radish and Mixed Greens Salad with Candied Hazelnuts and Miso Dressing

By Chef Jesse Miner

Ingredients

Candied hazelnuts
1 cup hazelnuts
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1 teaspoon olive oil
¼ teaspoon salt

Miso Dressing

2 tablespoons white miso
2 tablespoons rice vinegar
1/4 cup grapeseed oil
1 teaspoon agave nectar
1/4 teaspoon toasted sesame oil

Salad Ingredients

8 cups mixed baby greens
1 bunch Easter egg radishes, thinly sliced
1 pint strawberries, de-stemmed and sliced

Directions

Heat your non-stick sauté pan over medium heat.

Add hazelnuts to the pan and dry toast, stirring occasionally, until starting to brown and skins flake off, approximately 10 minutes.

Pour toasted hazelnuts into a bowl. Once hazelnuts have cooled to the touch, rub them between your fingers to remove and discard as much of the skins as possible. Heat your non-stick sauté pan once again over medium heat.

Return skinned roasted hazelnuts to the pan along with the maple syrup, olive oil and salt. Stir to combine and cook, stirring occasionally, until liquid boils and reduces to thick syrup evenly coating the hazelnuts, approximately 5 minutes.

Spread hazelnuts into a single layer on a parchment-lined plate and cool at room temperature. Once completely cooled, break apart and store hazelnuts in an airtight container until serving.

Whisk together white miso, rice vinegar, grapeseed oil, agave nectar and sesame oil.

Toss greens and radish slices with miso dressing and divide between plates. Garnish each salad with strawberries and candied hazelnuts.

Makes 6 Servings

http://bittersweetblog.com/2015/07/11/making-prepared-meals-personal/

Warm Snow-Pea and Chicken Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 284, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 509mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 13g, Carbs: 13g, Cholesterol: 64mg, Protein: 30g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1 pounds chicken, breast, boneless, skinless, trimmed 
14 ounce(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
3 tablespoon vinegar, rice 
3 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium 
3 teaspoon oil, toasted sesame, divided 
2 tablespoon tahini (sesame seed paste), or cashew butter 
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh, minced 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1 pounds peas, snow, trimmed and thinly slivered lengthwise 
2 tablespoon nuts, cashews, chopped

Preparation

1. Place chicken in a medium skillet or saucepan and add broth; bring to a boil. Cover, reduce heat to low, and simmer gently until cooked through and no longer pink in the middle, 10 to 12 minutes. Transfer the chicken to a cutting board to cool. Shred into bite-size pieces. (Cool and refrigerate the broth, reserving it for another use.)

2. Meanwhile, whisk vinegar, soy sauce, 2 teaspoons sesame oil and tahini (or cashew butter) in a large bowl until smooth.

3. Heat the remaining 1 teaspoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add ginger and garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in slivered peas and cook, stirring, until bright green, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to the bowl with the dressing.

4. Add the chicken to the bowl with the peas; toss to combine. Serve sprinkled with cashews.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/warm-snow-pea--chicken-salad

Crunchy Bok Choy Slaw Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 33, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 132mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 2g, Carbs: 4g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 1g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1/4 cup(s) vinegar, rice 
1 tablespoon oil, toasted sesame 
2 teaspoon sugar, granulated 
2 teaspoon mustard, Dijon 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
6 cup(s) bok choy, very thinly sliced, (about a 1-pound head, trimmed) 
2 medium carrot(s), shredded 
2 medium scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced

Preparation

Whisk vinegar, oil, sugar, mustard and salt in a large bowl until the sugar dissolves. Add bok choy, carrots and scallions; toss to coat with the dressing.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/crunchy-bok-choy-slaw-2.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthhealthyliving_20140519

Grilled Onion Blossom

4 servings

The tender, sweet, caramely flavor of French onion soup is translated into a better-for-you app, hot off the grill.

Ingredients

1 large Vidalia onion 
3 Tbsp. KRAFT Grated Parmesan 
2 Tbsp. A.1. Original Sauce

Directions

Heat grill to medium-high heat.

Peel onion; partially cut into 6 wedges, being careful to not cut through to bottom of onion.

Place on large sheet of foil. Gently pull onion wedges apart; sprinkle with cheese. Drizzle with steak sauce. Wrap tightly with foil.

Grill 40 min. or until onion is tender and lightly browned.

Use Your Oven: Prepare onion and wrap in foil as directed; place on baking sheet. Bake in 400ºF oven 45 min. or until onion is tender and lightly browned.

Special Extra: For a taste similar to French onion soup; sprinkle with KRAFT Shredded Mozzarella Cheese before wrapping with foil.

Special Extra: Sprinkle with 1 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley before serving.

Carb Choices: 1 Carb Choice

Diet Exchange: 2 Vegetable

Nutrition Bonus: This great-tasting low-fat side dish will make a great addition to any outdoor barbecue.

Serving Size 4 servings Calories 70

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/grilled-onion-blossom

White Barbecue Chicken

5 servings

What You Need

½ cup KRAFT Mayo with Olive Oil Reduced Fat Mayonnaise
¼ cup cider vinegar
1 Tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. smoked paprika
¾ tsp. ground black pepper
½ tsp. garlic powder
1 broiler-fryer chicken (3-1/2 lb.), cut up

Make It

MIX all ingredients except chicken. Reserve 1/3 cup mayo mixture; refrigerate until ready to use. Pour remaining mayo mixture over chicken in shallow dish; turn to coat both sides of each piece. Refrigerate 2 hours.

HEAT charcoal grill to medium heat. Arrange coals for indirect heat, placing coals evenly on both sides of charcoal grate. Remove chicken from marinade; discard marinade. Place chicken over hot coals; grill 8 to 10 min. or until seared, turning after 5 min.

MOVE chicken to center of grate to cook over indirect heat; cover. Grill 18 to 20 min. or until done (165ºF), brushing occasionally with reserved mayo mixture.

Kraft Kitchens Tips: Make Ahead: Chicken can be marinated up to 24 hours before grilling. This longer marinating time will help boost the flavor of the grilled chicken.

Note: If using a larger chicken, increase the grilling time as needed until chicken is done.

Use Your Gas Grill: Use a greased gas grill to cook the chicken over indirect heat.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/white-barbecue-chicken

Cornbread Taco Bake

Ingredients:

1 (7 oz.) package Martha White Gluten-Free Cornbread Mix
½ cup milk
1 Egg lands Best egg
1 pound ground beef
3 tbsp. (or 1 packet) taco seasoning 
1/3 cup water
1 (11 oz.) can Mexicorn, drained
1 (10 oz.) can Rotel, drained
2 cups sour cream
2 cups shredded Mexican cheese blend, divided use
1/2 cup chopped green onions

Optional toppings: shredded lettuce, sliced olives, diced tomatoes, taco sauce

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350f degrees. Combine cornbread mix with milk and egg. Stir well.

Spray a 9x9 (or 2 1/2 quart) baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

Pour batter into prepared baking dish and bake for about 15 minutes.

Cook ground beef until no longer pink, drain excess grease. Then add in taco seasoning and 1/3 cup water.

Then add in Mexicorn and Rotel. Stir well and simmer for a couple of minutes.

Once cornbread is cooked, take out of oven, then cover with ground beef mixture.

Next, combine sour cream, ONE cup of shredded cheese and green onion in a bowl.

Gently spread the sour cream mixture on top of the ground beef mixture.

Sprinkle the top with the remaining cup of shredded cheese.

Bake for about 25 minutes until heated through and cheese is melted.

Allow to cool for a few minutes. Then slice and serve. Top with shredded lettuce, sliced olives, diced tomatoes and a drizzle of taco sauce.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2015/06/cornbread-taco-bake-and-giveaway

And if you have no taco seasonings at home  dont run to the store  make your own.

Homemade Taco Seasoning

Ingredients:

1/2 cup chili powder
1/4 cup onion powder
2 tbsp. ground cumin
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1 tbsp. smoked paprika
2 tbsp. kosher (or sea) salt
1 tbsp. black pepper

Directions:

Measure all of the ingredients into a lidded jar. Shake until all ingredients are combined.

It's a good idea to put a sticker or tag on the jar that identifies the seasoning but also how to use it.

For one pound of meat, you would use 3 tbsp. of seasoning plus about a 1/3 cup of water. I used just over a 1/3 cup because you want the meat to simmer in the water and seasonings for a couple of minutes to really soak up the flavor.

Note: Before each use, give it a good shake.

www.thecountrycook.net

Grilled Cheesy Vegetable Hobo Packs

4 servings

Ingredients

1/2 lb. small red potatoes (about 3), cut into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 lb. small beets (about 3), peeled, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 lb. baby carrots 
1 large onion, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1/2 cup KRAFT Zesty Italian Dressing 
1/2 cup KRAFT Shredded Cheddar & Monterey Jack Cheeses 
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro 
1 lime, cut into 4 wedges

Directions

Heat grill to medium-high heat.

Toss vegetables with dressing; spoon onto 4 large sheets heavy-duty foil. Fold to make 4 packets.

Grill 20 min. or until vegetables are tender. Cut slits in packets to release steam before opening packets. Top ingredients in packets with cheese; let stand 2 min. or until melted.

Open packets completely; sprinkle with cilantro. Serve with lime wedges.

Substitute: Prepare using KRAFT 2% Milk Shredded Cheddar Cheese.

Cooking Know-How: These packets can be grilled longer if you like more caramelized vegetables.

Easy Cleanup: Since you can discard the emptied foil packets, this is a great recipe to take on picnics.

Calories 220

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/grilled-cheesy-vegetable-hobo-packs

The Best Cauliflower Ever

4 servings

Daphne tops her sauteed cauliflower with a spicy roasted red pepper sauce.

Ingredients

4 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 large head or 1 small head cauliflower, cut into florets
Salt and fresh ground pepper
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 roasted red pepper, seeded and chopped
2 tablespoons soft tofu
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon sesame seeds

Directions

Heat 3 tablespoons of the olive oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the cauliflower florets and season with salt and pepper. Cook until the cauliflower begins to brown and soften, about 12 minutes, stirring every few minutes.

While the cauliflower is cooking, heat the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil in a medium skillet over medium-low heat. Add the garlic and saute until softened, 1 minute. Add the roasted red pepper and saute for another few minutes, until heated through. Transfer to a blender or mini-chopper and blend. Add the tofu and some salt and pepper and puree until smooth.

Add the puree and the red pepper flakes to the cauliflower and cook for 1 minute. Stir in the breadcrumbs and sesame seeds and cook another minute. Transfer the cauliflower to a serving dish and serve.

Recipe courtesy of Daphne Brogdon

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/daphne-brogdon/the-best-cauliflower-ever.html

Bacon Caprese Sandwich
by Two Peas

Yield: 1 sandwich

The classic caprese sandwich just got better by adding BACON!

Ingredients:

1 Ciabatta roll, split (or 2 slices of crusty bread)
2 ounces Fresh mozzarella, sliced
1 small tomato, sliced
4 large fresh basil leaves
3 bacon slices, cooked
Balsamic glaze, for drizzling make your own)
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Directions:
1. Layer fresh mozzarella, tomato slices, basil, and bacon on bottom half of roll (or bread). Drizzle with balsamic glaze and season with salt and pepper, to taste. Sandwich with top half of roll or another slice of bread. Serve!

Note-we like to use DeLallo's balsamic glaze. You can make your own if you wish!

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/bacon-caprese-sandwich/

Balsamic Glaze

Recipe by Sally J: "This glaze is a must-have accompaniment to drizzle over fish, poultry, vegetables, pastas, salads, and even fruit. It can turn any dish from ordinary to extraordinary with its perfectly balanced, intense flavor of sweet and tangy. It adds a beautiful, deep pop of color to any dish to create a perfect, professional presentation. I make a large batch and have it on hand in the fridge at all times. Once you start adding this glaze to dishes you will become addicted and crave its intense flavor."

makes 1 cup

Ingredients

2 cups balsamic vinegar 
1/2 cup brown sugar

Directions

Mix balsamic vinegar with brown sugar in a saucepan over medium heat, stirring constantly until sugar has dissolved.

Bring to a boil, reduce heat to low, and simmer until glaze is reduced by half, about 20 minutes.

Glaze should coat the back of a spoon.

Let cool and pour into a jar with a lid; store in refrigerator.

Cook's Note: Substitute raspberry or any other flavored balsamic vinegar to suite your taste. Or instead of brown sugar, substitute molasses, honey, maple syrup or agave nectar. The flavor is intense and should be used as a drizzle. Some of my favorite ways to serve are with gorgonzola cheese and green onions on pasta or portobello mushrooms, on grilled beets and carrots, with salmon or pork, or as a dressing on salad with toasted nuts, dried cranberries or fresh strawberries.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/balsamic-glaze/

Balsamic Glaze ala Martha Stewart

Serve this glaze as a dip for Kale Crisps.

Yield: Makes 1 cup

INGREDIENTS

2 1/4 cups balsamic vinegar 
1/4 teaspoon honey (optional) 
Pinch of coarse salt

DIRECTIONS

Bring vinegar to a boil in a small heavy saucepan; reduce to a simmer, and cook until thickened and syrupy, about 15 minutes. Remove from heat; stir in honey (if desired) and salt. Let cool completely before serving (glaze will thicken slightly as it cools).

Cook's Notes: Glaze can be refrigerated in an airtight container up to 1 week.

http://www.marthastewart.com/864510/balsamic-glaze

I have two kale chip recipes here shared with us from daralene and carol.

Kale Chips ala daralene

Ingredients

Vinegar - 2T
Oil - 1T
salt to taste

Directions

Massage & marinate kale in dressing for 2 min.

Bake 7 - 9 min. in 350 oven.

I doubled the batch & baked mine on pizza pans with holes in them and they got wonderfully crispy. My oven is convection if that makes a difference. Left them in the oven after opening the door a bit to make sure they got completely crispy. When I have more time I will do them in the warming drawer, but I wanted them NOW. Helped my craving for salt & vinegar chips and I like the crunch even better than chips. I would use even less oil next time.

Daralene/ktp

Kale Chips ala carol)

Kale Chips are yummy...a great substitute for potato chips.

1. lightly sprinkle washed & dried kale leaves with EVOO
2. rub each leaf with the oil.
3. spread kale on a cookie or jelly roll sheet 1 layer only
4. bake at 400 degF for about 15-20nminutes.
5. remove from oven and immediately 
sprinkle with sea salt

These chips are SO tasty!

Carol (IL/OH)

I forgot to say...cut out the thick stem.

Carol/ktp

Cheesy Roasted Vegetable Pasta Bake

Shared by ksmith20: This cheesy vegetable bake is sure to be a hit at dinner! Make it a vegetarian dish by leaving out the bacon and using vegetable stock.

Ingredients

2 lb. plum tomatoes, stemmed, seeded, and quartered 
1 head broccoli, chunked 
2 large yellow bell peppers, seeded and quartered 
2 large poblano chilies, stemmed, seeded, and quartered 
3 carrots, peeled and sliced 
1 large red onion, peeled and chunked 
3 cloves garlic, peeled and sliced 
2 Tbs. capers, drained and rinsed 
2 Tbs. oil 
Salt and pepper 
1/2 bunch fresh basil, sliced thin 
1 lb. bacon, cooked and crumbled 
2 Tbs. butter 
2 Tbs. flour 
2 C. stock 
2 tsp. dried oregano 
1 medium onion, peeled and quartered 
1/4 C. Parmesan cheese 
Salt and pepper

1 lb. penne pasta 
1 lb. mozzarella, shredded 
1/2 C. Parmesan cheese, grated

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Grease a 9x13 baking dish.

On a baking sheet with sides, place the prepared tomatoes, broccoli, peppers, chili peppers, carrots, onions, garlic, and capers. Drizzle with the oil and toss until coated. Season with salt and pepper. Roast for 30 minutes, or until the vegetables begin to brown. Toss occasionally with spatula.

While the vegetables are cooking, melt the butter in a saucepan. Stir in the flour, whisking for about 2 minutes. Stir in the stock, a little at a time. Add the oregano, onion, and Parmesan. Cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Remove the onion pieces and set aside.

Bring a pot of salted water to a boil and cook the pasta until al dente. Drain and toss with 1 Tbs. sauce.

Transfer the roasted vegetables to a cutting board and cut into bite sized pieces. Add in 3/4 C. basil and bacon. Toss to distribute evenly.

Increase the oven heat to 375 degrees. Pour 1/3 sauce into the bottom of the grease baking dish. Layer the vegetables, pasta, mozzarella, remaining pasta, 1/3 sauce, remaining mozzarella, remaining vegetables, remaining sauce, and the Parmesan. Cover with foil and bake for 35 minutes. Uncover and bake for another 10 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cheesy_roasted_vegetable_pasta_bake_2.htm

Macaroni and Hamburber Casserole

Shared by ksmith20: This is healthier alternative to the usual cheesy hamburger pasta skillet. Feel good about feeding your family this delicious and easy casserole for dinner!

4 servings

Ingredients

2 C. uncooked macaroni 
1 Tbs. oil 
1 lb. ground beef 
1 yellow onion, chopped 
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt 
Pinch chili pepper flakes 
1/2 tsp. celery seed 
1 (28 oz.) can diced tomatoes 
2 Tbs. Worcestershire sauce 
1/4 C. fresh parsley, chopped 
Salt and pepper, to taste

Directions

Cook the macaroni in a large pot of water according to package directions.

In a skillet, brown the ground beef in 1 Tbs. oil on high heat. Stir infrequently.

Add the onions and cook for another 4 to 6 minutes.

Add the celery seed, a dish of crushed red pepper, and the seasoned salt.

Pour in the canned tomatoes and add the Worcestershire sauce.

Stir and simmer for 5 minutes to combine.

Mix in the macaroni and parsley. Cook for another 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/macaroni_and_hamburger_casserole.htm

The recipe above for the veggie bake came from the following site titled one dish wonders  11 casseroles that taste good hot or cold. They looked really good  its worth checking them out.

http://www.recipe4living.com/slidearticles/details/one_dish_wonders_11_casseroles_that_taste_good_hot_cold/1

Cheesy Roasted Vegetable Bake

Ingredients

2 lb. plum tomatoes, stemmed, seeded, and quartered 
1 head broccoli, chunked 
2 large yellow bell peppers, seeded and quartered 
2 large poblano chilies, stemmed, seeded, and quartered 
3 carrots, peeled and sliced 
1 large red onion, peeled and chunked 
3 cloves garlic, peeled and sliced 
2 Tbs. capers, drained and rinsed 
2 Tbs. oil 
Salt and pepper 
1/2 bunch fresh basil, sliced thin 
1 lb. bacon, cooked and crumbled

2 Tbs. butter 
2 Tbs. flour 
2 C. stock 
2 tsp. dried oregano 
1 medium onion, peeled and quartered 
1/4 C. Parmesan cheese 
Salt and pepper

1 lb. penne pasta 
1 lb. mozzarella, shredded 
1/2 C. Parmesan cheese, grated

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Grease a 9x13 baking dish.

On a baking sheet with sides, place the prepared tomatoes, broccoli, peppers, chili peppers, carrots, onions, garlic, and capers. Drizzle with the oil and toss until coated. Season with salt and pepper. Roast for 30 minutes, or until the vegetables begin to brown. Toss occasionally with spatula.

While the vegetables are cooking, melt the butter in a saucepan. Stir in the flour, whisking for about 2 minutes. Stir in the stock, a little at a time. Add the oregano, onion, and Parmesan. Cook until it thickens, stirring constantly. Remove the onion pieces and set aside.

Bring a pot of salted water to a boil and cook the pasta until al dente. Drain and toss with 1 Tbs. sauce.

Transfer the roasted vegetables to a cutting board and cut into bite sized pieces. Add in 3/4 C. basil and bacon. Toss to distribute evenly.

Increase the oven heat to 375 degrees.

Pour 1/3 sauce into the bottom of the greased baking dish. Layer the vegetables, pasta, mozzarella, remaining pasta, 1/3 sauce, remaining mozzarella, remaining vegetables, remaining sauce, and the Parmesan.

Cover with foil and bake for 35 minutes. Uncover and bake for another 10 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cheesy_roasted_vegetable_pasta_bake_2.htm

Black Bean Nacho Pizza By What To Eat

Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): Calories: 317, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 692mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 46g, Cholesterol: 17mg, Protein: 14g

Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) beans, black, rinsed 
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red sweet, roasted, chopped 
1 clove(s) garlic, medium, quartered 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
cornmeal, for dusting 
1 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack, shredded 
2 medium tomato(es), plum, diced 
4 medium scallion(s) (green onions), thinly sliced 
1/4 cup(s) olives, black, chopped, pitted 
2 tablespoon pepper(s), jalapenos, pickled, chopped 
3/4 cup(s) water, plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F) 
1 package(s) active dry yeast, (2 1/4 teaspoons) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, bread, or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting 
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow

Preparation

To Prepare Pizza:

Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

Place beans, peppers, garlic, chili powder and salt in a food processor and process until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed.

Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust.

Spread the bean mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly layer on cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapeños.

Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-nacho-pizza

Perfect Bread - Super Soft White Farmhouse Loaf by hawai50

This is my go to loaf for.....well nearly everything. It really is perfect, light, fluffy and delicious.
I can add fruit, tomatoes, onion, seeds, and honey, whatever I fancy, or just keep it a simple white loaf which is equally tasty. It's taken me a long time to get this right, so I thought I'd share it with you so you don't have to go through the same pain 

So let's get to the nitty-gritty, here's what you'll need:

Patience 
500g Strong white flour (known in the US as bread flour and 1.1lb for my American cousins. You could use 1lb and drop the water to around 250ml) 
4 heaped teaspoons dry milk powder (I use Tesco Value skimmed milk powder) 
1.5 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons sugar 
2 teaspoons baking yeast 
300ml luke-warm water

A bread tin is really handy too - I'm using a 2lb one.

You can knead it by hand, or using a mixer with a dough hook - I'm using a kitchenaid classic as my arthritic hands aren't quite as good as they once were for kneading.

Let's begin

Step 1: Prepare the yeast

Grab a mixing jug and fill with 300ml warm water (luke warm)

Measure out the 2 teaspoons of yeast into a mixing jug and give it a stir.

Pop a very small pinch of sugar in with the mixture and 1 last stir around.

Cover with a clean tea towel or similar. While we're waiting for the yeast mixture, proceed to the next step.

After around 10 minutes, the mixture should have a frothy head on it like a good beer. It's ready to use.

Step 2: Grab a mixing bowl and measure the ingredients or Grab a mixing bowl, pop it on some scales and add:

500g flour (1.1lbs). 
4 heaped tsp milk powder (this is what makes it super soft and light)
1.5 tsp salt
2 tsp sugar

With the mixer

Pop the bowl on the stand, attach the dough hook and just give the ingredients a quick 'dry' stir. While the mixer is still running on a low setting, grab your yeast mixture and slowly pour all of it in. This mix I made was a little short of the 300ml I usually use, so I added a couple of tablespoons of water.

IMPORTANT: Before you start adding water, give it a chance to fully mix through first. You are looking for a consistency which is sticky, but doesn't stick too much to your hands. I can usually pull my dough out of the mixer by hand at the end without a scraper. You can add flour too, but I like to try and get it right 1st time.

Mix on the low setting for around 6-7 minutes until it's become elastic and dough like. Whilst it's mixing, lightly grease a 2nd mixing bowl. (Make sure your bowl is big enough for the dough to expand into as it'll double in size.

Take the dough out and place onto a lightly floured surface. I always like to hand knead for the last 30 seconds/minute to ensure the consistency is right. With this load, I didn't use hardly any flour whilst hand kneading. Knead it into a ball and place into the greased bowl. Cover with a clean tea-towel or clingfilm/food wrap and leave somewhere warm for an hour or until doubled in size.

By hand:

If you're going hand-solo (see what I did there). Mix the flour, salt, sugar and milk powder in a large bowl. Make a well in the centre, then add the yeast mix. Mix well. If the dough seems a little stiff, add 1-2 tbsp water. Mix again, then tip onto a lightly floured work surface and knead (around 10-12 mins I find). Once the dough is satin-smooth, place it into the greased bowl. Cover with a clean tea-towel or clingfilm/food wrap and leave somewhere warm for an hour or until doubled in size.

Go sit down for an hour, you've earned it. Then proceed to the next step.

Step 3: Knock back and the 2nd rise

Look at that, your dough is MASSIVE! The first thing we need to do is knock it back. Take off the clingfilm, make a fist with your hand and gently push into the middle of the dough to release the gas that's built up.

Tip the mixture out onto the lightly floured surface and gently knead it again (doesn't need much - around 30 seconds to a minute). Try to knead it into the shape of the loaf you're making. I'm using a greased 2lb loaf tin, so I've kneaded the shape into an oval.

Place the dough into the greased loaf tin. TOP TIP (dust the top with flour to stop the top sticking when rising. Loosely cover ( I used kitchen towel this time) and leave for around 40 mins.

Check the progress of the loaf after 40 minutes. It should be almost there. Switch on and preheat your oven to: 175 degrees C (fan oven), 190 non-fan or 375 degrees F.

Come back in 15-20 mins.

Step 4: The finale

Now it's time to pop it in the oven. It should take around 30-35 minutes. The top should be a golden brown and quite solid at this point. A sure-fire way to check it's cooked through is once you've taken it out of the loaf tin, flick the middle of the bottom of the loaf. The sound should be hollow.

That's it, you've got an awesome loaf. Give it around 20-30 minutes to cool before cutting. Don't be tempted to dive in when it's hot - be patient.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Perfect-Bread-Super-Soft-White-Farmhouse-Loaf/?ALLSTEPS

Blueberry Walnut Bread

Recipe by: Adapted from Betty Crocker

Yields: one loaf

Ingredients:

2/3 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 cup milk
1/2 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup quick-cooking or old-fashioned oats
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries (thawed and drained)
1 cup chopped walnuts

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 350ºF. Grease bottom only of 8- or 9-inch loaf pan.

2. In large bowl, mix brown sugar, milk, oil and eggs with spoon. Stir in remaining ingredients except blueberries and nuts; beat 30 seconds. Fold in blueberries and nuts. Pour into pan. Sprinkle with additional oats if desired.

3. Bake 45 to 55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean (NOTE: this took about 55 minutes or even a little longer for me). Cool 10 minutes. Loosen sides of loaf from pan; remove from pan to wire rack. Cool completely, about 2 hours, before slicing. Wrap tightly and store at room temperature up to 4 days, or refrigerate up to 10 days.

http://willowbirdbaking.com/2010/06/11/blueberry-walnut-bread/

Sassy Sugar Cinnamon Sweet Potato Fries with Creamy Coconut Maple Dipping Sauce

Servings4

Recipe by Brooke Lark

Ingredients

2 sweet potatoes 
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons milk 
1 1/2 cups Original Bisquick mix 
1/3 cup cornstarch 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 ½ teaspoons salt 
4 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
2 cups coconut oil (for frying) 
2 containers (6 oz each) Yoplait® Original 99% Fat Free coconut cream pie or French vanilla yogurt 
2 tablespoons real maple syrup

Directions

1 Peel sweet potatoes; cut into 1/4x1/4-inch strips. In large bowl, beat eggs and milk with whisk. Add potato strips; stir to coat completely.

2 In pie plate, place Bisquick mix and cornstarch. In small bowl, stir together sugar, salt and cinnamon. Add 2 tablespoons of the sugar-cinnamon mixture to the Bisquick mixture; stir until combined. Set aside remaining sugar-cinnamon mixture.

3 Heat coconut oil in 10-inch skillet over medium heat.

4 Remove sweet potatoes from egg mixture; coat with Bisquick mixture. Place 15 to 20 strips of coated sweet potatoes in hot oil; fry until golden brown. Remove potatoes from oil; place on plate lined with napkins or paper towels. Sprinkle fries with 1/2 tablespoon of the remaining sugar-cinnamon mixture. Fry remaining sweet potatoes until all sweet potatoes are fried, coating with sugar-cinnamon mixture as soon as they come out of the hot oil.

5 Place yogurt in medium serving bowl. Drizzle with maple syrup. Serve hot fried sweet potatoes with dip.

Expert Tips: To allow even cooking of sweet potatoes, cut them into long, thin fries. Thicker cut sweet potatoes may need to be baked in a 400°F oven for 10 to 12 minutes longer to ensure a crisp-tender final product.

If you don't have real maple syrup for the yogurt dipping sauce, a drizzle of honey can be substituted.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/sassy-sugar-cinnamon-sweet-potato-fries-with-creamy-coconut-maple-dipping-sauce

Pumpkin and Coconut Sweet Potato Casserole Shared by ksmith20

4 servings

Ingredients

1 medium sweet potato, peeled and cubed 
2 C. butternut squash, peeled and cubed 
1 Tbs. coconut butter 
2 Tbs. agave 
2 tsp. pumpkin pie spice

Directions

Grease a cooking dish and put the prepared sweet potato and squash in the bottom.

Top with the coconut butter and drizzle with agave. Sprinkle with the pumpkin pie spice.

Cover with foil and bake for 25 minutes. Remove from oven and stir. Bake for an additional 20 to 25 minutes, or until the contents are hot and can be pierced with a fork.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/pumpkin_and_coconut_sweet_potato_casserole.htm

I think for fun I am going to finish up with a bunch of pie and cake recipes  they are more fun anyhow.

Sour Cream Raisin Pie

This is soooo creamy and rich and delicious and as close to perfection in a pie as I have ever tasted.

Ingredients

1 cooked 9 inch, deep dish pie shell (or see *notes below)

Filling

2 cups raisins
2 cups sugar
2 cups sour cream
pinch salt
2 heaping Tbsp flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 tsp ground cloves
1/2 tsp nutmeg
2 eggs

Topping

2 cups whipping cream
3 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp vanilla
pinch cinnamon

Directions

Mix all filling ingredients together in a heavy saucepan. Cook, over medium heat, until thickened and smooth. (It doesn't necessarily have to come to a boil). Stir constantly. (I find this usually takes between 10 - 15 minutes depending on the temperature of the burner)

Remove from heat and cool slightly, about 15 minutes.

Pour into cookied pie shell. Let completely cool.

In a medium sized bowl, beat together topping ingredients until whipping cream forms fairly stiff peaks. Spoon over raisin mixture in pie shell. If you want to, sprinkle a pinch of cinnamon on top for decoration.

Store in refrigerator.

*Note - you can make an 8 inch pie and about 12 tarts or 2 small 8 inch pies or 1 HUGE 9 inch deep dish pie.

http://joandsue.blogspot.ca/2011/12/sour-cream-raisin-pie.html

Pastor's Wife Apple Crumb Pie

Filling:

6 apples cored, quartered, & sliced
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
dash salt

Crumb Topping:
1 cup flour
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup brown sugar

Directions

Preheat oven to 425. For filling, mix flour, sugar, nutmeg, cinnamon, and salt. Stir in apples and pour into prepared pie crust.

For crumb topping, add butter (cold), flour, and brown sugar in small food processor and pulse until coarse crumbs form.

I actually did this in two small batches because my little 2 cup food processor would have cried! One of my most used kitchen appliances, though, for sure.

Cover filling with crumb topping. Cover the edge of the pie crust with foil, remove it for the last 15 minutes of baking. Bake at 425 for 40-50 minutes.

http://www.mostlyhomemademom.com/2012/10/pastors-wife-apple-crumb-pie-crazy.html

The Honest Lazy Pie BY AMBER

Ingredients

2 packages of just add water pie dough.
2 cans of ready made pie filling
1 egg, beaten 
Course sugar (optional)

Directions

I used one can of apple pie filling, one can of blueberry pie filling and mixed until well combined.

Make both packages of pie dough according to the directions. Roll the dough out into a nice big round. Once you have it the thickness you want, place it over your pie pan. *Tip, roll the pie dough back around your rolling pin, then lift over the pie pan and roll it out over the pan. This keeps it from falling apart while you transfer it over to the pan.

Add in all of the filling. Fold the excess pie dough over the top. Leave some space in the centre for the steam to escape. Dont worry if its a little thicker in some spots. There is plenty of pie filling to balance out the excess crust. Finally, brush the top with the beaten egg. I sprinkled some course sugar on top to make it look a little extra special.

Bake in the oven according to the pie crust packaging for a two crust pie with ready made pie filling. Mine took 20 minutes.

http://salttree.net/2012/04/the-honest-lazy-pie.html/

Grandmas Secret Pie Crust BY DANELLE

Serves 8

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 cups cold butter
1 egg, beaten
1 tablespoon distilled white vinegar
4 tablespoons cold water

Instructions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

In large bowl mix flour and salt. Cut in butter with a pastry cutter, or two knives, leaving lumps about the size of peas.

In a separate bowl, mix together egg, vinegar, and water.

Drizzle wet mixture into dry mixture, a little bit at a time, cutting it in. Add just enough liquid that the dough comes together.

Refrigerate the dough for 30-40 minutes before rolling.

Fit rolled dough into two 9 inch pie pans. Bake for 10-12 minutes or until just golden.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size 99g  Servings 8
Amount Per Serving - Calories 434 Calories from Fat 262

% Daily Value: Total Fat 30g; 46% - Saturated Fat 18g; 92% - Trans Fat 1g - Polyunsaturated Fat 1g - Monounsaturated Fat 8g - Cholesterol 100mg; 33% - Sodium 309mg; 13% - Total Carbohydrates 36g; 12% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 5% - Sugars 0g - Protein 6g

Vitamin A 18% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 2% - Iron 4%

http://www.letsdishrecipes.com/2011/11/grandmas-secret-pie-crust.html

How to Make Pie Crust from Cake Mix

By: Judith Hines for TheBestDessertRecipes.com

Makes: 2 pie crusts

Ingredients

1 box yellow cake mix 
1 whole egg 
3 egg yolks 
1 tablespoon soft butter

Instructions

Spray a 9-inch pie plate with cooking spray and set aside. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

In a large bowl, mix all of the ingredients with a large fork until the mixture forms a dough.

Tip dough out onto a work surface which has been lightly dusted with flour. Use your hands to very briefly knead and fold the dough into a smooth ball, then cut into two pieces. Form each piece into a 4-inch disc about inch thick. Wrap in plastic wrap and chill for 30 minutes.

Use a rolling pin to roll one disc on the lightly floured surface into a circle which is 12 -13 inches in diameter. Carefully roll the dough onto the rolling pin and lift it into the pie plate, trying to keep the dough from stretching. Press into the pie plate and roll and pinch the edges for a decorative raised edge. Use a fork to poke small holes all over the bottom and up the sides of the shell about 1 inch apart, which keeps the dough from forming bubbles in the surface while it bakes.

Bake pie shell for 20 -25 minutes until it is lightly browned. Let cool before filling and finishing the pie as recipe directs.

If not using immediately, wrap the remaining dough disc well in plastic wrap and store in a zip-top plastic bag in the freezer for another pie, up to 3 months later.

Notes: * This crust is only to be used for pies such as coconut or lemon meringue pies, which have a filling that is cooked separately and the whole pie is not baked together. Pies made using this type of crust should be stored in the refrigerator if not eaten within a few hours of baking.

http://www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/Recipes-for-Pies/How-to-Make-Pie-Crust-from-Cake-Mix

The following recipe makes a half sheet cake  12x18.

Birthday Sheet Cake

Recipe courtesy of Ina Garten

1 (12x18-inch) cake

Ina's tops her go-to Birthday Sheet Cake with a rich chocolate buttercream.

Ingredients

For the cake:

18 tablespoons (2 1/4 sticks) unsalted butter, at room temperature
3 cups sugar
6 extra-large eggs, at room temperature
8 ounces (about 1 cup) sour cream, at room temperature
1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 lemon, zested
3 cups all-purpose flour
1/3 cup cornstarch
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking soda

For the frosting:

24 ounces semisweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
2 tablespoons light corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
4 tablespoons (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, at room temperature
Chocolate candies for decorating (recommended: M&M's)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Butter and flour a 12 by 18 by 1 1/2-inch sheet pan.

To make the cake, cream the butter and sugar on medium-high speed in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with a paddle attachment until light and fluffy, about 5 minutes.

On medium speed, add the eggs, 2 at a time, then the sour cream, vanilla, and lemon zest, scraping down the bowl as needed. Mix well.

Sift together the flour, cornstarch, salt, and baking soda.

With the mixer on low speed, slowly add the flour mixture to the butter mixture and stir just until smooth.

Finish mixing by hand to be sure the batter is well mixed.

Pour evenly into the pan, smooth the top with a spatula, and bake in the center of the oven for 25 to 30 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean. Cool in the pan to room temperature.

For the frosting: place the chocolate chips and heavy cream in a bowl set over a pot of simmering water, stirring occasionally, until the chips are completely melted.

Off the heat, add the corn syrup and vanilla and allow the chocolate mixture to cool to room temperature.

In the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, whisk the chocolate mixture and softened butter on medium speed for a few minutes, until it's thickened.

Spread the frosting evenly on the cake. Have the children decorate the cake with chocolate candies.

2002, Barefoot Contessa Family Style, All Rights Reserved

BISCOFF AND RASPBERRY CREPE CAKE BY HEATHER

CREPE RECIPE:

6 eggs
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. vanilla extract
pinch of fresh nutmeg
1 1/2 cups of milk
1 1/2 cups of AP flour

BISCOFF BUTTERCREAM:

2 sticks of unsalted butter at room temperature
1 cup Biscoff
1 tsp. vanilla extract
pinch of salt
3-4 cups of powder sugar
1-2 tbsp. whole milk

RASPBERRY SAUCE:

2 pints raspberries
1/4  1/2 cup sugar depending on the sweetness of the raspberries
1 tbsp. lemon juice
2 tsp. vanilla extract
pinch of fresh nutmeg
1 tbsp. cornstarch

Directions

This is my tried and true recipe that was passed down from my Great Uncle that I have used all my life. I have added a couple of ingredients that I just love to boost the flavor a bit, but for the most part it is a GREAT basic crepe recipe that makes about 20 crepes. For this cake I actually doubled this recipe and used all 40 of the crepes. However, make it in batches because a double recipe wont fit into a blender. At least it wont fit into mine.

Crack your eggs into a blender and add the salt, sugar, vanilla extract and nutmeg. Cover the blender and start in the lowest setting. While the blender is on, alternately add small amounts of flour and milk, starting with flour and ending with milk. Make sure it is blended well. Let batter sit for a 1/2 an hour or so before you start to cook your crepes to let it rest.

In a small non-stick crepe pan add a small amount of canola oil and place the pan over medium high heat. Add about a 1/4 a cup of crepe batter and gently swirl the pan around so that the batter covers the pan. Let the crepe cook for a minute to a minute and a half or until the crepe is fully set. Then carefully turn the crepe over let cook in pan for another 20-30 seconds and then remove from the pan.

For this cake you need the crepes to be cooled completely so place the crepes on a bakers rack to cool and then stack with wax paper in between each crepe and place in a large Ziploc bag and store in the refrigerator for 1-2 days or up to two months in the freezer.

For the buttercream I just modified my Simple Vanilla Buttercream recipe a bit by adding the Biscoff and lowering the amount of vanilla extract. Its a good classic and easy buttercream recipe.

In a bowl of an electric mixer with the paddle attachment, place softened butter and Biscoff. Cream the two together and add vanilla extract. Turn mixer off and add half of the powder sugar, carefully turn the mixer on low and mix the sugar in completely. Add the remaining sugar slowly until it creates a dough like consistency. Add 1 tbsp. of milk and mix on high. Check the consistency of the buttercream. If its too tight add more milk. Mix on high for 5-7 minutes until light and fluffy.

If needed store in an air tight container in the refrigerator for up to a week. Take out of the fridge an hour or two before you want to use it to make sure that it is a room temperature when you need it.

Again, I took one of my favorite recipes, my Velvet Cherry Sauce and modified it for this cake by using raspberries instead of cherries. In a small sauce pan place all of the ingredients over medium heat and bring to a boil stirring occasionally. Simmer on low heat for 8-10 minutes. Remove from heat and strain with a fine mesh strainer. Use the back of the spoon to get as much juice out of the berries as possible. Place the strained juice back into the small sauce pan and place over low heat. Remove a 1/4 a cup of the raspberry juice and place in a small container with a lid. Add the cornstarch, place the lid on the container and shake vigorously. Slowly whisk in the cornstarch mixture into the raspberry juice and cook over low heat until the sauce thickens. Remove from heat and let cool completely.

Place in an air tight container in the refrigerator for up to a week.

HOW TO ASSEMBLE THE CREPE CAKE

Now is when the fun begins Place a small dab of buttercream onto your cake plate to hold your first crepe steady. Next, add a thin layer of buttercream onto the crepe. Add another crepe and add another thin layer of buttercream. Add one more crepe and this time add a thin layer of the raspberry sauce. Repeat that whole process until you have used all of your crepes. For the top of the cake I used a large closed star tip with a pastry bag and piped pretty little rosettes to decorate the top. I then placed fresh raspberries in the center of the rosette and dusted the whole cake with powder sugar.

Place the cake in the refrigerator for an hour or two until it sets up and then slice into it while all your friends are watching and soak in all the ooooohs and aaaaaahs.

http://whipperberry.com/2012/08/biscoff-raspberry-crepe-cake-recipe.html

Cinnamon Roll Coffee Cake with Cream Cheese Glaze by Averie Sunshine

Yield: one 9-by-3-inch cake

Ingredients:

For the Cake

1/4 cup unsalted butter, softened (half of one stick) 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
3/4 cup sour cream (Greek yogurt may be substituted) 
2 large eggs 
2 tablespoons canola or vegetable oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 
1 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt, optional and to taste

For the Filling-Topping

1/2 cup unsalted butter, extremely soft and almost melted 
1 cup light brown sugar, packed 
2 teaspoons cinnamon

For the Glaze

2 tablespoons cream cheese, softened (whipped or light are okay) 
2 tablespoons cream or milk 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup+ confectioners' sugar, sifted is ideal

Directions:

For the Cake - Preheat oven to 350F and prepare a 9-inch springform pan (at least 3 inches high; a 9-inch square baking pan may be substituted if it's at least 3 inches in height; don't use a 9-inch round cake pan because it's too shallow) by spraying well with floured cooking spray (I use Pam for Baking) or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

To the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, combine butter, granulated sugar, and cream together until pale, light, and fluffy, about 3 minutes on medium-high to high speed. Add the sour cream, eggs, oil, vanilla, cinnamon, and beat until smooth and incorporated, about 3 minutes on medium-high to high speed. Add the flour, baking soda, salt, and beat until just incorporated and batter is smooth, about 1 minute on medium speed. Spread batter into prepared pan; set aside.

For the Filling-Topping - In a medium-microwave safe bowl, add the butter and heat on high power until it just begins to melt, about 1 minute. Add the brown sugar, cinnamon, and beat with a spoon or whisk until combined. Spread filling over the top of the cake batter in an even, smooth, flat layer, as if you're frosting a cake. Then, using a table knife, swirl back and forth to marble the filling into the cake batter, going over the cake and going up and back a few times. I swirled fairly aggressively for about 1 minute, in order to try to drive the filling deeper into the cake batter. Place pan on a baking sheet (as insurance in case your springform pan doesn't have a perfect seal) and bake for about 45 to 50 minutes, or until topping has set and a toothpick inserted into the center of cake comes out clean. Note that in the final minutes of baking, topping may have a tendency to burn near the edges as the butter browns and the brown sugar caramelizes; watch cake closely. Allow cake to cool in pan and rest on baking sheet for at least 30 minutes before glazing it, or before removing it from the pan and serving.

For the Glaze - In a medium bowl, combine cream cheese, cream, vanilla and whisk until combined and smooth. Slowly add the confectioners' sugar, whisking to incorporate and until smooth. Based on desired glaze consistency, playing with the sugar and cream ratios may be necessary. Evenly drizzle the glaze over cake and serve. Note - If you prefer to refrigerate cream-cheese based glaze, you may wish to only glaze individual pieces of cake immediately prior to serving them and store the glaze in small container in the refrigerator, as opposed to refrigerating the entire glazed cake, which will cause it to dry out. Or, you can glaze the cake and store it at room temperature anyway, as everyone has different food storage comfort levels. Cake will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 5 days.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2012/11/cinnamon-roll-coffee-cake-with-cream-cheese-glaze.html

The Best Pineapple Upside-Down Cake by Averie Sunshine

I used one 20-ounce can pineapple slices. I kept one slice whole for the center of the cake, and then fanned 12 halves around it. My pet peeve about most pineapple upside-down cakes is that theres not enough pineapple if you keep the rings whole and intact. The focus of a pineapple upside-down cake should be on the pineapple, so I tried to maximize the pineapple coverage on top by using a fanning technique.

I used the remaining 3 slices (6 halves) to line the sides of the pan. Nobody likes bald sides.

The best pineapple upside-down cake I've ever had, and one of the best cakes I've ever made. It's an easy, no-mixer cake. The cake is soft, sweet, with almost imperceptible tang from the buttermilk that adds another layer of flavor. The pineapple slices add chewiness and texture to the otherwise falling-apart-soft cake. While baking, the pineapple caramelizes in a butter and brown sugar bath giving the cake it's signature glistening top and adding so much rich, browed butter flavor to the pineapple. The maraschino cherries add a burst of sweet flavor, and they're so eye-catching. The buttery, brown sugary pineapple juice that seeps down into the cake from the slices on top make the cake so soft, moist, and buttery that it just melts in your mouth. It's a perfect cake for Easter, Mother's Day, baby and bridal showers, brunch, or anytime you want a cheery, happy cake.

Yield: one 9-inch round cake, 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients:

1/2 cup unsalted butter
3/4 cup light brown sugar, packed
one 20-ounce can pineapple slices
about 12 maraschino cherries
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup granulat


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I like your thinking, Sam. After eating some of these delicious-sounding salads, we get to have a multitude of desserts. I was also happy to see a recipe for Balsamic Glaze as I have read recipes using it, but never knew how to make it or that it also comes in a bottle. If your summer is still too cool, come to Texas where it is hotter than you can imagine. When you leave your car parked in the sun while shopping, you could easily use the seats for an oven in which to bake a cake or pie! As someone on late-night t.v. used to say: "I kid you not."


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I really don't know how you do this, so many recipes week after week - amazing!

Dot


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 10th July, 2015 (by Darowil)

*machristie* has 2 weeks off work to finish packing for her move - and trying to work out all that she doesnt need. Her rooms are going to be crowded! And *pearlone* is also in the middle of moving (Pa to Florida)

*StellaKs* DIL passed away Friday morning (10th )

*agnescr* popped in to say that her eyesight is much better since surgery.

Heard via Pacer that *Gagesmom* is walking with a walker and leg brace, but is knitting madly! Having tests to determine the cause of the strokes.

*sugarsugars* mother has yet another infection.

*Tamis* DH has major dental work Thursday

*Poledra* and *lurker* are both having breaks. Julie and Ringo have arrived safely

*bobglory* has a new granddaughter born Wednesday afternoon

*Martina's* move to her new house is looking more promising.

*Sonja's* youngest son has been confirmed as having epilepsy and will have to have medication and her eldest son is to start chemo in a few weeks.

*Marianne's* son is to have a port put in so that he can receive some treatments at home. They are still waiting for a donor. Gwen says that Marianne is understandably a bit stressed, but otherwise well.

*Spider* is now off from work for 10 days and is looking forward to some down time with DH.

*Bonnie* and DH are doing the happy dance as it is raining! She also reported that the most recent news about Shane is amazingly hopeful.

Sam's GD *Alexis* is starting nursing training next month & she will be sharing an apartment with an Australian girl.

*Julie's* brother Alastair has been told he is on a last resort drug to control his blood pressure. She asked for the prayer warriors help.

PHOTOS
4 - *Lurker* - Yarn bomb pictures (link)
5 - *Agnes* - Quinn and AmyLee
7 - *Agnes* - Crochet hat
9 - *Swedenme* - Yarn bombing at the seaside
11 - *Pacer* - Matthew's drawings/Dishcloths/Holiday photos
20 - *Bonnie* - Holiday photos/GS in kayak/View at The lake
22 - *Poledra* - Sunrise
23 - *Rookie* - Inspiration room 1
25 - *Rookie* - Inspiration room 2
40 - *Swedenme* - Doily 1
44 - *Swedenme* - Doily 2
46 - *Bonnie* - Saskatoons
46 - *Lurker* - Views from Gerry's house

RECIPES
35 - *StellaK* - Pork chops
49 - *Rookie* - Cinnamon sticky buns (link)
50 - *Sam* - Heavenly Cinnamon Bun Pie
50 - *Rookie* - Alternative cinnamon buns
52 - *Bonnie* - Saskatoon Strudel Cake

CRAFTS
15 - *Bonnie* - Free baby knitting patterns (link)
31 - *Sam* - Dish cloths (link)
42 - *Sam* - Slippers (link)
43- *Rookie* - Doilies (link)
44 - *Rookie* - Shawl & afghan (links)
44 - *Sam* - Slippers (link)
45 - *Sam* - Knitted animals (link)
52 - *Sugarsugar* - Crochet Yorkshire Terrier (link)

OTHERS
1 - *Lurker* - Funnies from MJS
30 - *Sam* - Cat & dog funnies (link)
55 - *Sam* - DIY pallet planters (link)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, for the great start to a new week. And thank you, too, to Darowil and Kate for the great summary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dorsey - good to see you - i will start tomorrow on the 24 july opening. hope you enjoy the recipes - especially the cake. ---- sam



Dorsey said:


> I really don't know how you do this, so many recipes week after week - amazing!
> 
> Dot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they great - they do it week after week - much harder than it looks. --- sam



Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Sam, for the great start to a new week. And thank you, too, to Darowil and Kate for the great summary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thanks Sam and Kate and Margaret for the summary . 
Can I just ask has anyone heard from June this week . I was just wondering how she was as I noticed she hadn't posted anything all last week 
Hope you are ok June 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam and Kate and Margaret for the summary .
> Can I just ask has anyone heard from June this week . I was just wondering how she was as I noticed she hadn't posted anything all last week
> Hope you are ok June
> Sonja


I hope it's just computer problems.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

At the lake and started our vacation. Car unloaded, but things are not unpacked. I am painting and redoing our closet so things may not get unpacked. It is so wet here do is not going to mow. Tomorrow we have a friends retirement party to go to and that will be fun. See friends we love to see and have not seen for a few months. Please let this humidity go away. Awful out. So many things I want to do and don't know where to start. Decided I needed another week off in August. It really only ends up to be four days of missed work. 
Love the recipes and will be making the blueberry strudel, just bought two huge containers.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't they great - they do it week after week - much harder than it looks. --- sam


They (and you) are great.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julle, hope your brother responds to the new medication. I wanted you to have so much fun with your friend. So we pray this worlds for him and you.
Daralene, don't overdo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As usual great opening Sam. Just reading all the recipes makes me feel full! LOL Also a big thanks to our summary ladies; amazing job you do ladies. 

It's been hot hot, hot here today. With heat index it is currently 99 and it is just a bit after 6 p.m. Suppose to be like this through all next week. 

Sam I know Alexis will do wonderful at nursing school. I know she is excited to begin this new chapter in her life. Cool that her room mate is from Australia.

Julie I'm so sorry to hear about Alastair's health issues. Will most definitely be lifing him in prayer that the new meds will work.


TTYL


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello my family of my heart,
I must apologize once again for being MIA. I have kept up just haven't posted. All those in need are in my prayers for sure.
I saw my Dr this week (FINALLY!) and he injected my hip with steroids (bursitis). He said my back is much worse and made me an appointment with my neurosurgeon for the 24th of August. I am sure I will have spinal injections for three months. Not sure there is anything he can do and really don't want further back surgery.
I have continued to go to knitting groups at Senior Citizens. I am still working on socks. Nothing has been mentioned about a trip to Yazoo City to the Knutty Knitters yet. I am sure this hot weather has had a lot to do with that. I may just sneak away by myself one day. I am sure me and Lucy (GPS) will do just fine.
Kelsey continues to heal and Angie continues to be in and out of hospital, so we are holding our own there.
I had so wanted to make you all something for KAP but I can't sit at the machine now. I am heartbroken about that. I most probably will never get to attend but sending something always made me "feel" I was there. I sure am looking forward to photos.
I sure hope there is nothing wrong with my June. I pray it is just probs with her computer.
Glad to hear an update on Melody and that she is progressing with walker and leg brace. Good she has thread and sticks.
Julie, I am praying for the new med to work for Alistair and for you to have a much deserved wonderful vacation.
Kaye Jo, I hope your trip to Yellowstone is wonderful and David gets some much needed rest.
Bonnie, I am so glad you are getting a good rain. I know you have lost quite a bit of your garden and my heart goes out to you. Good to hear a spark of hope for Shane. You have that nail looked at. I have never been able to have fingernails. Anyone who gardens or does housework has a hard time in that department.
Jeanette, I was looking through a sock book you sent me last night and thinking about you and how kind you had been to send it. Quite a few patterns I want to try. As soon as I finish this pair of socks, will post three pair I just finished. Can't wait to see pictures of your beautiful house.
Daralene, so glad Mom is doing much better. I am looking forward to pictures of your sister's visit. That will be wonderful for you.
Sonja,You and your family weigh heavy on my heart. You are always in my prayers.
Gwen, I am so glad Marianne is going to get to see her son. They are always in my prayers. I pray your RA is not giving you too much pain and hips are better. I know you are troubled with your back too. I pray for your well being.
Dorsey, Welcome to our little world.
Liz, it does my heart good to see your posts.
Sam, you had such a good variety of recipes. I spent forever copying to file. I am so excited for Alexis. She is going to love nursing and will be a credit to the profession.
To Pearl and Marilyn, best wishes on a good move coming your way.
Martina, hang in there. You will be next, dear lady.
Jim has come in from yard work and is soaking wet. It is so hot here. Must run and as Josephine said once "throw things around in the kitchen and hope supper shows up"
I LOVE TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

To the ladies who do our summaries (Kate, Margaret, and Julie) you do so much to keep us all updated and you are dearly appreciated.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. 
Just to let you know that I spoke to my friend Val, who broke her hip and she sounds much more like her old self and is getting around better but is still easily tired. So thank you all for your prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will pm her. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam and Kate and Margaret for the summary .
> Can I just ask has anyone heard from June this week . I was just wondering how she was as I noticed she hadn't posted anything all last week
> Hope you are ok June
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you. As well as Kate and Margaret.
Watching fire on I-15 on Cajon Pass. 20 vehicles and several trucks burned as well as many acres of chapparel, fortunately no one hurt. But highway closed and people stuck on highway as highway closed.
Little muffin dog Winnie so cute. She is about bread loaf size but growls at Maya to give her space. Maya, my gentle giant can't figure her out. Currently they are laying alongside each other on my bed. Having colitis flare so took to bed. Dogs are a comfort.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just marking my spot before I head do bed. 

healing thoughts going out to those in need HUGS for all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - the dogs want walked. lol take it easy and get well quick. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more booties darowil. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Crazy-Easy-Knit-Baby-Booties


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, what a bunch of recipes to practice my cooking. Thanks so much, and also a big thanks for the summaries. It is amazing how much I feel a common bond with you my knitting friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! 
We are back home, we had a great time, David caught plenty of fish while on the fishing charter that I got him, 2 hours and he got 8 lake trout and a cutthroat, but the cutthroats have to be thrown back as they are trying to bring them back to larger populations since they are the natural fish there, the lake trout is one that was introduced many years ago and has over populated, so there is no limit on them. 
Anyway, weather was much better than last year, lots more people though. 
On the way, a few hours from home, there was a beautiful buck deer on the side of the road, he stayed there thankfully, but didn't warn us about the one that was dead in the middle of our lane and in the dark we couldn't see it properly, looked like something small, wrong, we caught a little air and deer meat on the exhaust pipe on the way over it, so glad that we went over that one and didn't hit the other, anyway, we were smoking deer meat until we hit Casper and got it through the car wash, the undercarriage wash didn't get rid of it, so before we got to Yellowstone, David jacked the car up and got under with gloves and pulled the meat off and disposed of it, didn't want to be getting chased by bears looking for a meal. :roll: 
Anyway, the rest of the trip was fairly uneventful as far as all that goes. The charter was awesome. 
We came home via Rapid City, SD, was a nice ride and we went to the reptile gardens, will post pics later, that place is awesome, Spider, have you been there? We are going to go back and take Marla with us, she loves reptiles, the plants were fantastic too, beautiful orchids and bromiliads. 
Then we went to Keystone, walked around, took the tram up and back down the hill, ate, then drove Iron Mountain Road, that was fun, and then we got home a bit after 4pm, Rapid City is only a 4 hour drive from us. 
Sam, I hope that you find your energy soon, it's no fun to just feel blah for long periods of time. 
Julie, praying for Alistar, and hoping that you are having a wonderful trip otherwise. 
Bobglory, congrats on the grandbaby!!!!

Well, I'm going to get caught up, Ryssa isn't going very far from my side, but she's not quite as clingy as she was, at least she's not mad at me and being in a snit. lol
Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Betty, glad you got into your doctor finally, hopefully they will be able to do something to help you permanently, I understand about not wanting more surgery though. 
We had a wonderful trip thank you, David had a good time, we saw some either really brave people or really not smart people, depending on the point of view, there was an elk laying down in the grass and 2 people were walking right up to it to take pics with it. :roll: 
David got a dirty look when he said idiots, the lady in the ambulance up a ways was watching in her rearview, rolling eyes and shaking her head, probably wondering which one she'd have to rush to medical aid, there were also people trying to walk right up to the bison laying in the grass, you have to wonder sometimes, I really hope that no one was injured in either instance. 
Can't wait to see your socks, you're going to catch up with Margaret one of these days with your sock knitting. 
Lots of love, 
Kaye Jo


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. As well as Kate and Margaret.
> Watching fire on I-15 on Cajon Pass. 20 vehicles and several trucks burned as well as many acres of chapparel, fortunately no one hurt. But highway closed and people stuck on highway as highway closed.
> Little muffin dog Winnie so cute. She is about bread loaf size but growls at Maya to give her space. Maya, my gentle giant can't figure her out. Currently they are laying alongside each other on my bed. Having colitis flare so took to bed. Dogs are a comfort.


Thank goodness no one was hurt, that is a lot of damage. 
I hope that the flare up passes quickly, dogs really are a comfort, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot before I head do bed.
> 
> healing thoughts going out to those in need HUGS for all


 Too cool!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you flyty1n - which one are you going to make first. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Wow, what a bunch of recipes to practice my cooking. Thanks so much, and also a big thanks for the summaries. It is amazing how much I feel a common bond with you my knitting friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it seems like you just left poledra - glad you had a good time and got home safe - that is always the important part. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> We are back home, we had a great time, David caught plenty of fish while on the fishing charter that I got him, 2 hours and he got 8 lake trout and a cutthroat, but the cutthroats have to be thrown back as they are trying to bring them back to larger populations since they are the natural fish there, the lake trout is one that was introduced many years ago and has over populated, so there is no limit on them.
> Anyway, weather was much better than last year, lots more people though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will go to bed now. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i don't know if you saw this on last weeks or not - i thought it was an interesting idea for anyone with limited growing space. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/diy/pallet-planters/?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=2298be1ee2-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-2298be1ee2-60616885


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was awesome, I've not made it for years, thanks for the reminder.

Kate & Margaret, thanks for the great summaries.

Sonja, I was just thinking earlier today that we hadn't heard from June for a while, I hope all is well.

Betty, hope the injections make your back a little better, no fun to be in pain.

Sam, I hope Alexis loves her new nursing courses.

Blair & family decided not to come for supper but stay at the lake so I made his favorite cake, lemon cream jelly roll & we took it there this evening.

Today it was announced that they are letting the people from northern Saskatchewan return home as the fires near the towns are under control, the recent rains have really helped. Some with breathing trouble will still stay away but the rest can go home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was awesome, I've not made it for years, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the great summaries.
> 
> ...


That is good news Bonnie . Such a relief to get back into there own homes . I hope none of the houses were damaged
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> That is good news Bonnie . Such a relief to get back into there own homes . I hope none of the houses were damaged
> Sonja


There were 81 homes & cabins were lost but not a lot considering the number of people who were evacuated.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

It is the end of a very interesting day. Today was the local quilt show and I wanted to attend. The catch was that I can't walk a show and the battery was dead in my scooter. Of course I waited until the last minute to get the battery and the shop didn't have it in stock but it would be in a bet past 8 this morning. So,I got up early for me and went to pick up the batteries and are they ever heavy. Anyway, Ray put the batteries in the scooter for me and off I went to the quilt show. Frankly, I was disappointed in it. The quilts were lovely but there were fewer than last year and also a lot fewer venders. I still managed to spend all the money I had with me. I did enjoy the show but I like looking at the venders too.
On the way home, I stopped and got groceries. Not really into grocery shopping but it needed to be done.
Came home to find that the power was out and had been out for a couple of hours already and the house was warm. It was only 97F. outside. I managed to get the groceries put up but was unable to fix dinner. We decided to wait until 6 before we went out to eat and wouldn't you know that about 10 of 6 the power came on. Supper was quick and easy and I enjoyed a few glasses of ice tea so recovered. Made a potato salad for tomorrow, loaded the dishwasher and am not off to bed.
Prayers and best wishes for those who have illness and hope you find peace. Hugs to all
Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There were 81 homes & cabins were lost but not a lot considering the number of people who were evacuated.


Oh no . Those poor people. I know they are alive and safe but to lose your home is still terrible


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.

Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!

So glad to hear Julie and Ringo arrived safely, but I'm sure a worry to be so far away when her brother got the news he did.

Pacer, thanks for the news on Mel. How wonderful that she can still knit. That is a lifesaver and stress reliever I'm sure, with all she's been through.

Bulldog, sure hope you and Lucy make it to the knitting festival.

Sassafras, so sorry to hear you are still in pain. Hope you can find some relief. Too cute hearing about the dogs getting acquainted with each other. Will have to check out the fire. Hope all are ok.

Bonnie, so glad there are some crops that will be ok. Too bad about lower yield. It sure isn't easy being a farmer but I send my sincerest thanks. Our farmers are so IMPORTANT.

Railyn, glad you got those batteries for your scooter and got to that quilt show. My but it is hot down there.

It is thundering here and hasn't stopped now over an hour just continuous. The windows have been shaking and at one point shook for almost a minute long. Heard some sort of alarm and couldn't figure out what it was. Finally checked my phone and it had been a flood alert warning. Doubt we will be affected here but some areas that are low lying will.

The children's show was cute. Not a musical. Got great news for our grandson. He is in Summer Stars and got awarded hardest working soloist and is invited to Broadway to sing at a place where all the Broadway stars go to sing for each other after they are done with their shows. I don't think his feet have touched the floor yet. Sadly, his mom didn't get hired full time. They really indicated that she had the job and then didn't formally tell her so she didn't count on it. She finally, after months, just heard she didn't get it. My son said she is being positive about it. I know she must be heartbroken, but so proud of her for deciding to find something positive to think of. I know the news of Broadway will surely lift her spirits.

Must say good-bye. Cleaning the fridge as I couldn't sleep and had to soak one shelf so came in here and got gabbing. Wow, it's 5am. Hope I get some sleep soon. Tomorrow is busy with another performance and then we go to DGS's to rehearse his church solo, In The Garden.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam and Kate and Margaret for the summary .
> Can I just ask has anyone heard from June this week . I was just wondering how she was as I noticed she hadn't posted anything all last week
> Hope you are ok June
> Sonja


Mmmm, I do hope she is alright. She hasnt posted on fb either for about a week. Hopefully one of us has a way to make contact?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, glad you got into your doctor finally, hopefully they will be able to do something to help you permanently, I understand about not wanting more surgery though.
> We had a wonderful trip thank you, David had a good time, we saw some either really brave people or really not smart people, depending on the point of view, there was an elk laying down in the grass and 2 people were walking right up to it to take pics with it. :roll:
> David got a dirty look when he said idiots, the lady in the ambulance up a ways was watching in her rearview, rolling eyes and shaking her head, probably wondering which one she'd have to rush to medical aid, there were also people trying to walk right up to the bison laying in the grass, you have to wonder sometimes, I really hope that no one was injured in either instance.
> Can't wait to see your socks, you're going to catch up with Margaret one of these days with your sock knitting.
> ...


 :shock: Good heavens, some people are pretty stupid when it comes to wild animals. I am glad you had a wonderful time though and also very glad you werent chased by a bear. !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> P
> 
> That is good news Bonnie . Such a relief to get back into there own homes . I hope none of the houses were damaged
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I do hope she is alright. She hasnt posted on fb either for about a week. Hopefully one of us has a way to make contact?


June is so faithful in posting. Sure do hope she is ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, just read where your mom's weight is so low, unless I read that wrong. I'm so sorry to hear that and hope she starts improving. Prayers for her and you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm finally tired. Off to bed. That storm is finally gone unless this is just a break. Should be easier to fall asleep now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sugarsugar, just read where your mom's weight is so low, unless I read that wrong. I'm so sorry to hear that and hope she starts improving. Prayers for her and you.


You read it right.  They now have her on heavy thickened pudding 400 calories each twice a day with her meals. She is still very weak and tired also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Sam and Kate and Margaret for the summary .
> Can I just ask has anyone heard from June this week . I was just wondering how she was as I noticed she hadn't posted anything all last week
> Hope you are ok June
> Sonja


I've been thinking about June the last few days too. Hope she's OK.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for a wonderful opening again Sam. After reading all those recipes I'm hungry again, having only just had breakfast. A lovely summers day here at present. Lots of sunshine, a slight breeze - hope it stays all day......but this is England! Thanks also to Kate and Darowil for the summaries. You girls are fantastic. 
I spoke to PurpleFi a few days ago, she has been busy with her sewing groups etc, grandchildren and trips to France but I'm sure she'll be back here when she gets the time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> We are back home, we had a great time, David caught plenty of fish while on the fishing charter that I got him, 2 hours and he got 8 lake trout and a cutthroat, but the cutthroats have to be thrown back as they are trying to bring them back to larger populations since they are the natural fish there, the lake trout is one that was introduced many years ago and has over populated, so there is no limit on them.
> Anyway, weather was much better than last year, lots more people though.
> On the way, a few hours from home, there was a beautiful buck deer on the side of the road, he stayed there thankfully, but didn't warn us about the one that was dead in the middle of our lane and in the dark we couldn't see it properly, looked like something small, wrong, we caught a little air and deer meat on the exhaust pipe on the way over it, so glad that we went over that one and didn't hit the other, anyway, we were smoking deer meat until we hit Casper and got it through the car wash, the undercarriage wash didn't get rid of it, so before we got to Yellowstone, David jacked the car up and got under with gloves and pulled the meat off and disposed of it, didn't want to be getting chased by bears looking for a meal. :roll:
> ...


Glad you're home safely. Sounds like a great trip with a bit of adventure thrown in. Glad too that Ryssa's not sulking too much!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.
> 
> Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!
> 
> ...


What a fantastic opportunity for your GS. No wonder his feet haven't touched the ground! Sorry you DD didn't get the job she hoped for. It's even more of a disappointment when they give you to understand that you've got it, better to say no at the outset.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> We are back home, we had a great time, David caught plenty of fish while on the fishing charter that I got him, 2 hours and he got 8 lake trout and a cutthroat, but the cutthroats have to be thrown back as they are trying to bring them back to larger populations since they are the natural fish there, the lake trout is one that was introduced many years ago and has over populated, so there is no limit on them.
> Anyway, weather was much better than last year, lots more people though.
> On the way, a few hours from home, there was a beautiful buck deer on the side of the road, he stayed there thankfully, but didn't warn us about the one that was dead in the middle of our lane and in the dark we couldn't see it properly, looked like something small, wrong, we caught a little air and deer meat on the exhaust pipe on the way over it, so glad that we went over that one and didn't hit the other, anyway, we were smoking deer meat until we hit Casper and got it through the car wash, the undercarriage wash didn't get rid of it, so before we got to Yellowstone, David jacked the car up and got under with gloves and pulled the meat off and disposed of it, didn't want to be getting chased by bears looking for a meal. :roll:
> ...


Welcome back Kaye- sounds like you really enjoyed your trip.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was awesome, I've not made it for years, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the great summaries.
> 
> ...


That sounds hopeful with the fires- hopefully they will stay controlled now they have been bought under control.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.
> 
> Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats to your DGS.
Hpw lovley of your DH to take you away for a night. How soon till your sister arrives?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very interesting day. Today was the local quilt show and I wanted to attend. The catch was that I can't walk a show and the battery was dead in my scooter. Of course I waited until the last minute to get the battery and the shop didn't have it in stock but it would be in a bet past 8 this morning. So,I got up early for me and went to pick up the batteries and are they ever heavy. Anyway, Ray put the batteries in the scooter for me and off I went to the quilt show. Frankly, I was disappointed in it. The quilts were lovely but there were fewer than last year and also a lot fewer venders. I still managed to spend all the money I had with me. I did enjoy the show but I like looking at the venders too.
> On the way home, I stopped and got groceries. Not really into grocery shopping but it needed to be done.
> Came home to find that the power was out and had been out for a couple of hours already and the house was warm. It was only 97F. outside. I managed to get the groceries put up but was unable to fix dinner. We decided to wait until 6 before we went out to eat and wouldn't you know that about 10 of 6 the power came on. Supper was quick and easy and I enjoyed a few glasses of ice tea so recovered. Made a potato salad for tomorrow, loaded the dishwasher and am not off to bed.
> Prayers and best wishes for those who have illness and hope you find peace. Hugs to all
> Marilyn


Maybe its just as well it wasn't as good or you would have problems deciding what to buy!
Hanging around the stand of my favourite yarn hand painter is not a good idea! Although I have so far only bought 4 balls of yarn and 2 needles. But another day to go. And I don't think I've sold as much as I have spent.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thank you for a wonderful opening again Sam. After reading all those recipes I'm hungry again, having only just had breakfast. A lovely summers day here at present. Lots of sunshine, a slight breeze - hope it stays all day......but this is England! Thanks also to Kate and Darowil for the summaries. You girls are fantastic.
> I spoke to PurpleFi a few days ago, she has been busy with her sewing groups etc, grandchildren and trips to France but I'm sure she'll be back here when she gets the time.


Thanks for letting us know how Purple is going- have been wondering. Glad its just that she is busy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie so sorry to heat about Alistair- not easy being reliant on only one drug to stay alive.
Spoils your time away as well. You've been so looking forward to going away as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I do hope she is alright. She hasnt posted on fb either for about a week. Hopefully one of us has a way to make contact?


I think she said that her daughter knew how to contact us, so hopefully no news is good news. I PMed her yesterday, but it hasn't been read yet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I started clearing out the cupboard where I keep my stash....and now I'm wishing I hadn't started! I've got a bag of WIP's (mainly waiting to be sewn up or get buttons, not my favourite jobs. :roll: ) and another bag of 'throw out because you are never going to do anything with them' bits. In the same cupboard (it's a big walk-in cupboard with shelves and hanging space - used to be DS#2's) were a load of books that DS had used (or not, some of them looked brand new!) at University. I think I'm just going to have to throw them out as they are all probably out of date & I don't know anyone who would use them. They are all to do with HR & Marketing, which was DS's degree course which he got and then decided to go to college to be an air traffic controller...go figure! Feels wrong to just chuck them out, but I know when DS was at Uni they had to buy a new edition of the same book each year, just because it was updated, so these will be well out of date now. At least they will go in the recycling bin. Anyway, enough of this procrastination, I must get back to the sorting....sigh. :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning all! So good to hear news from my KTP family! Betty I'm so glad you got shots in your hips and pray it is helping. Also glad this new doctor is sending you for help with your back. 

Marilyn glad you got the new battery for your scooter. Too bad the quilt show wasn't up to par but also glad you at least got to go. Good thing your power came back on soon enough since you had just gone to the grocery store. 

Kaye Jo your trip sounds like it was really good. Going to Yellowstone has always been on my bucket list. How foolish some of the people are to approach the wildlife. Hopefully no one was hurt. That must have been quite a large deer that you drove over; good thing it didn't do any damage to your vehicle. Glad Ryssa was not in a snit; our fur babies certainly miss us.

As Kate said, I believe June's DD knows to contact us if something has happened to June but am trusting that no news is good news and that her compter is just acting up. Do miss her posts.

Cashmeregma how exciting for your DGS! Do you now when he will perform on broadway? He really is going places with his talent. Also am sorry your DD didn't get the job but it is so good she is finding positive things to focus on. 

I feel like I'm leaving someone or something out. Shouild have written down notes. Memory is really been poor lately. Youngest DD is going up to Helen GA today with friends. It is a small touristy town fashioned as an alpine village; lots of shops and river tubing. She and friends are doing the tubing. It is lots of fun; did it last about 3 years ago and is a great way to beat the heat. DH is finally starting to adjust to NOT needing to wear glasses except to read. It really was an adjustment since he had worn glasses since 2nd grade. I have my surgery on the right hip on Monday morning. DH needs to work and so youngest DD is going to take me in. Have to be there at 8:30 and last time it took 4 hours so I should be home by early afternoon. DH then leaves Wed. to hike another 100 miles on the Appalachian Trail. He will be gone 10 days again. He is going with the same group of friends minus our DGS and DD. This year they are starting from Standing Indian North Carolina and going to Fontana Dam, North Carolina. I was suppose to drive them to the starting point but won't be able to so our friend's wife will take them using my van. I don't know who will pick them up but imagine she will also. 

Well I've written a book as Betty says. Hope all have a wonderful weekend. Keeping all in need in prayer. Play nice ya'll! TTYL


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, i am waiting on bj to rise and shine, its his first day off in a while and we are going out for bfast and do a couple yard sales. then of course get the groceries (sam thanks for the recipes, gonna get the stuff for the roma noodle slaw, love that stuff, also the Kale chips sound good) thanks for the summaries on everyone, i read along some through the wk and that really helps with what i miss out on. i haven't been on in ages, just lurking. seems i just don't get time to sit her often. i work about 25 hrs now cleaning the church and all the life center plus the fellowship hall, it seems its never ending because there is something going on. but its a job close to my home so can't complain.
wow, we are now into the high 90's temp wise and humidity is awful, just let hair frizz and go on. 
we as a family have survived the first fathers day with out dad and his birthday, sister has been gone now 2 yrs. younger sis and i were saying we figured dad was having his KFC chicken legs in heaven with both our sisters and his family. but still it seems so unreal. Enjoy your family while you have them, its really tough when they are gone, have no regrets, do all you can for and with them while you have them. my sister and i didn't always get along, but when her health got so bad i was her go to person and she knew she could count on me and i don't regret a moment of anything i did for her. 
i think from all the rain we have had it has done something to my tomato plants and pepper plants, have had very little produce from them, so agrivating. so i think today we will hunt out a farmers market, i am wanting some yellow squash, tomatoes, don't know if its to early for okra or not. 
everyone stay well, i will pray for those on prayer list, and continue popping in, don't forget me. love to all


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

why are there no avitar pics showing, something happen???


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with that surgery on Monday *Gwen* - I'm sure it will go as well as the last one.
I noticed on the Forum today that it's AZSticks birthday today, so Many Happy Returns Sandi! and I hope you come back and join us soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to hear from you Donna! Can't believe that it's 2 years since you lost your sister, it doesn't seem that long. You certainly have nothing to reproach yourself for in your care of your sister and your dad, you did everything possible for them. I often think I should have been more patient with my poor mum, but the dementia made things very difficult. Oh well I did my best at the time.
Don't know what's happened to your avatar pics, but mine are all showing up ok. BTW that's my new GD, Caitlin in my avatar, she's nearly 8 weeks old already. EDIT Just changed my avatar to a pic of Luke *and* Caitlin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know of today's birthday Kate!

 Happy Birthday Sandi!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to hear from you Donna! Can't believe that it's 2 years since you lost your sister, it doesn't seem that long. You certainly have nothing to reproach yourself for in your care of your sister and your dad, you did everything possible for them. I often think I should have been more patient with my poor mum, but the dementia can make things very difficult. Oh well I did my best at the time.


And doing your best at the time is what is important- no good knocking yourself for what you wish you had done when you couldn't have done it at the time!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sandi.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that surgery on Monday *Gwen* - I'm sure it will go as well as the last one.
> I noticed on the Forum today that it's AZSticks birthday today, so Many Happy Returns Sandi! and I hope you come back and join us soon.


Ditto from me to both of you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck with the surgery on Monday , Gwen. 
Glad to hear PurpleFi is just busy. Hope June is OK.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Great pictures of all of you KateB. My how that Caitlin has already grown. 
Another beautiful summer day so far, but is supposed to get very hot again today. Still no rain for us and it is very dry and a worry that we will have more fires start. Can you believe, some silly students set off Japanese lanterns on Y mountain starting a small fire. Thankfully, it was quickly put out by our local fire fighters with water bombers and men on the ground, even though it is a tough area to get to. Have a wonderful day. I'm off to get some sour cream to make strudel while it is still a bit cool.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, you are lovely. Though I know how you feel. I hate pics too.
Sandi, have a wonderful birthday.
Kaye, I've been to the reptile museum and loved it. Glad you enjoyed trip.
Gwen, will keep you in healing energy Monday. I'd love to hike Appalachian trail and I'd do it in short sections too.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Sorry I am not around more, but trying to sort through 30 some years of stuff is taking much more time than I thought it would. Sending prayers and good thoughts to all in need of them. Off to take DH to dialysis.
Gwenie good luck on Monday morning. Will keep you in prayer. Hope to be back a little later.

Sam love all the salad recipes. Copied quite a few of them. Love the sweets, but they are just to tempting at the moment.Trying to lose a few pounds.

Thank you again ladies for the summary. You do an outstanding job. Is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Good Morning Everyone From Virginia Beach VA USA - It's already hot outside, plan to stay in much of today. Sam, you really have me questioning my normal guidelines for recipes, I usually don't use recipes with more than 5 or 6 ingredients. I see some that might challenge me. Although living alone, need recipes that make smaller amounts, can only cut in half so much. Still toothless, must wait for gum healing. Still busy, busy. Received word late yesterday I must empty the balcony by early Tuesday morning, not happy. Have a very busy few days already, and now this. That project always catches me at a very bad time. Oh well! Hope everyone is doing well, enjoy your weekend. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning Everyone From Virginia Beach VA USA - It's already hot outside, plan to stay in much of today. Sam, you really have me questioning my normal guidelines for recipes, I usually don't use recipes with more than 5 or 6 ingredients. I see some that might challenge me. Although living alone, need recipes that make smaller amounts, can only cut in half so much. Still toothless, must wait for gum healing. Still busy, busy. Received word late yesterday I must empty the balcony by early Tuesday morning, not happy. Have a very busy few days already, and now this. That project always catches me at a very bad time. Oh well! Hope everyone is doing well, enjoy your weekend. Until next time...VA Sharon


I hope your gums heal soon. Sorry you are so busy in your hot weather. Why do you have to empty the balcony?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

josephine - we have not heard from you for a while - it worries me when i don't see you posting on a regular basis. hope all is going well there - miss you lots. --- sam


Hi Sam,
So sorry to worry you. I have just been so busy. Lots of end of term stuff with the gks and organizing group meetings with the WI.

We are off to France tomorrow for 9 days and will be bringing my eldest gs vack here for 10 days and then back to France for another week.

I am pleased to say that my knee is doing great and my specialist doesn't want to see me for another 10 months when he will look at the other knee. He says l am ok to go jet skiing next week.

l will try to get on to the tea party when l am away. I miss you all , too, yhop you are doing ok. Please give everyone my love.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think she said that her daughter knew how to contact us, so hopefully no news is good news. I PMed her yesterday, but it hasn't been read yet.


Love your new avatar Kate. Great to see your two "grand babies" together. 
I looked on June's sisters blog yesterday and there is nothing on there to indicate anything amiss so I'm hoping it's just computer problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no . Those poor people. I know they are alive and safe but to lose your home is still terrible


I think a lot of the " cabins" may have actually been trappers shacks dotted across the bush rather than actual places people lived from what was said on the radio


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Sandi.


And from me too Sandi. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you southern gal - good that you both are taking a day for yourselves today. you are never forgotten and we love when you find the time to drop in and share a cuppa with us. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i am waiting on bj to rise and shine, its his first day off in a while and we are going out for bfast and do a couple yard sales. then of course get the groceries (sam thanks for the recipes, gonna get the stuff for the roma noodle slaw, love that stuff, also the Kale chips sound good) thanks for the summaries on everyone, i read along some through the wk and that really helps with what i miss out on. i haven't been on in ages, just lurking. seems i just don't get time to sit her often. i work about 25 hrs now cleaning the church and all the life center plus the fellowship hall, it seems its never ending because there is something going on. but its a job close to my home so can't complain.
> wow, we are now into the high 90's temp wise and humidity is awful, just let hair frizz and go on.
> we as a family have survived the first fathers day with out dad and his birthday, sister has been gone now 2 yrs. younger sis and i were saying we figured dad was having his KFC chicken legs in heaven with both our sisters and his family. but still it seems so unreal. Enjoy your family while you have them, its really tough when they are gone, have no regrets, do all you can for and with them while you have them. my sister and i didn't always get along, but when her health got so bad i was her go to person and she knew she could count on me and i don't regret a moment of anything i did for her.
> i think from all the rain we have had it has done something to my tomato plants and pepper plants, have had very little produce from them, so agrivating. so i think today we will hunt out a farmers market, i am wanting some yellow squash, tomatoes, don't know if its to early for okra or not.
> everyone stay well, i will pray for those on prayer list, and continue popping in, don't forget me. love to all


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


Absolutely beautiful photos Kate, nothing wrong with them at all. Does Luke not like Caitlin stealing his limelight?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday sandi - hope everything is good at your house - drop is for a visit when you have the time. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures kate - i wondered how luke would get along with caitlan. ------ sam



KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are they going to do to your balcony? -- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning Everyone From Virginia Beach VA USA - It's already hot outside, plan to stay in much of today. Sam, you really have me questioning my normal guidelines for recipes, I usually don't use recipes with more than 5 or 6 ingredients. I see some that might challenge me. Although living alone, need recipes that make smaller amounts, can only cut in half so much. Still toothless, must wait for gum healing. Still busy, busy. Received word late yesterday I must empty the balcony by early Tuesday morning, not happy. Have a very busy few days already, and now this. That project always catches me at a very bad time. Oh well! Hope everyone is doing well, enjoy your weekend. Until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I hope it's just computer problems.


Me too (re, June's silence), just noticed your new avatar, Kate, lovely to have them both!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Great pictures of all of you KateB. My how that Caitlin has already grown.
> Another beautiful summer day so far, but is supposed to get very hot again today. Still no rain for us and it is very dry and a worry that we will have more fires start. Can you believe, some silly students set off Japanese lanterns on Y mountain starting a small fire. Thankfully, it was quickly put out by our local fire fighters with water bombers and men on the ground, even though it is a tough area to get to. Have a wonderful day. I'm off to get some sour cream to make strudel while it is still a bit cool.


It never ceases to amaze how dumb people can be about nature. Setting fires & getting too close to wildlife as Kaye was telling us about. It sure good the firefighters got on it quickly before it got away.

I saw photos on TV of the fire Desert Joy was telling us about on the California interstate, pretty scary with traffic backed up so people could get away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julle, hope your brother responds to the new medication. I wanted you to have so much fun with your friend. So we pray this worlds for him and you.
> Daralene, don't overdo.


Thank you Spider! When I spoke with him, last night, he had done the length of the hospital- quite some distance- and feels that exercise seems to help get the drug to function. I gather from Joyce (Flyty1n) that what he is experiencing is pretty much to be expected because the transplant valve muscle is 'foreign' to his own muscle tissue. It is hard when it is a younger sibling- mind you Gerry has lost both her oldest brother, and one of her younger ones. Later today I will start work on the Christening gown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has noticed but today is Sandi's (AZ Sticks) birthday,
*Happy, Happy Day, Sandi*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, beautiful photos of both you & the GKs. 

Daralene, congrats to your GS, he must be so excited.
Sorry your DIL didn't get the job she was hoping for, perhaps something even better will come along. What kind of job is she looking for.

Sam, it's good to hear Purple is just busy, I can't believe she is going water skiing on her new bionic knee, what a woman!

Gwen, good luck with the surgery on Monday, hope it goes as well as the last one. Sounds like Brantley has a great track planned, does he take lots of photos to share with you when he gets home? Or is he like my DH, " real men don't need photos to remember trips". Lol.

I'm sitting at the kitchen table drinking my tea & listening to the birds through the patio door. The hummingbird feeder is like an airport with them zooming around, what amazing little birds.
Well, I think my corn has grown a foot since the rain so I imagine there are now a million new weeds calling my name so I better get to it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oops, a Gwennie! :lol: 

Gwen, Yellowstone is also on my bucket list & I may actually get there in August, the others going on the trip to Sturgis said we will probably travel through there coming home. I'm much more excited about seeing that than a 1/2 million motorcycles :lol: ( but don't tell my DH :lol: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As usual great opening Sam. Just reading all the recipes makes me feel full! LOL Also a big thanks to our summary ladies; amazing job you do ladies.
> 
> It's been hot hot, hot here today. With heat index it is currently 99 and it is just a bit after 6 p.m. Suppose to be like this through all next week.
> 
> ...


We have been living with anxiety over his health for such a long time, Gwen, but while I am away I am trying to call at least once a day- I deliberately bought a plan that allows me unlimited calls to any phone in NZ, from the mobile- I am very glad I have it! 
My SIL Jeanette and niece Lisa are off down Mt Maunganui having a girls' weekend, which has left him being visited by his two boys- I gather they were there for ten minutes- boys will be boys!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hoping you have some easing of your medical issues Betty!
And thank you for your prayers.



Bulldog said:


> Hello my family of my heart,
> I must apologize once again for being MIA. I have kept up just haven't posted. All those in need are in my prayers for sure.
> I saw my Dr this week (FINALLY!) and he injected my hip with steroids (bursitis). He said my back is much worse and made me an appointment with my neurosurgeon for the 24th of August. I am sure I will have spinal injections for three months. Not sure there is anything he can do and really don't want further back surgery.
> I have continued to go to knitting groups at Senior Citizens. I am still working on socks. Nothing has been mentioned about a trip to Yazoo City to the Knutty Knitters yet. I am sure this hot weather has had a lot to do with that. I may just sneak away by myself one day. I am sure me and Lucy (GPS) will do just fine.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> We are back home, we had a great time, David caught plenty of fish while on the fishing charter that I got him, 2 hours and he got 8 lake trout and a cutthroat, but the cutthroats have to be thrown back as they are trying to bring them back to larger populations since they are the natural fish there, the lake trout is one that was introduced many years ago and has over populated, so there is no limit on them.
> Anyway, weather was much better than last year, lots more people though.
> On the way, a few hours from home, there was a beautiful buck deer on the side of the road, he stayed there thankfully, but didn't warn us about the one that was dead in the middle of our lane and in the dark we couldn't see it properly, looked like something small, wrong, we caught a little air and deer meat on the exhaust pipe on the way over it, so glad that we went over that one and didn't hit the other, anyway, we were smoking deer meat until we hit Casper and got it through the car wash, the undercarriage wash didn't get rid of it, so before we got to Yellowstone, David jacked the car up and got under with gloves and pulled the meat off and disposed of it, didn't want to be getting chased by bears looking for a meal. :roll:
> ...


Oh dear, thanks for the laugh about 'smokin deer exhaust' - yes I am mostly enjoying myself, although having to climb the stairs, I've ended up with rather a painful pulled muscle on the left torso- which I will just have to endure- I am not increasing the amount of Panadol (Tylenol) because of that. Ringo is being a lovely guest- and helping Gerry with the meat problem- the cleaning lady switched off the electrics including the freezer on Tuesday, and we only discovered this yesterday (Saturday), unfortunately Gerry had stocked up. So we had an enormous lunch of 4 packets of Chinese dumplings- slept that off, and had pORTERHOUSE STEAK FOR SUPPER (oopsy) Ringo actually had more than double his ration, but his weight loss program is going so well I am not worried- it is just a pain that Gerry is losing so much good food.
Ringo BTW is sound asleep on the bed, as I type- almost more spoilt here, than at home. He is being very obedient for Gerry when she has him out on a piddle trip.
I am glad Ryssa is not in a snit with you!
And that you did not encounter a bear at the wrong time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was awesome, I've not made it for years, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the great summaries.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.
> 
> Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Daralene! But don't overdo the housework!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, I do hope she is alright. She hasnt posted on fb either for about a week. Hopefully one of us has a way to make contact?


Sharon (Vabchnonnie) has her phone number, and I have Sharon's , so that could work if we don't hear soon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie so sorry to heat about Alistair- not easy being reliant on only one drug to stay alive.
> Spoils your time away as well. You've been so looking forward to going away as well.


It is kind of my karma, Margaret. But I am trying not to worry unduly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

So good to see you, Donna! I've been wondering how you were!



Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i am waiting on bj to rise and shine, its his first day off in a while and we are going out for bfast and do a couple yard sales. then of course get the groceries (sam thanks for the recipes, gonna get the stuff for the roma noodle slaw, love that stuff, also the Kale chips sound good) thanks for the summaries on everyone, i read along some through the wk and that really helps with what i miss out on. i haven't been on in ages, just lurking. seems i just don't get time to sit her often. i work about 25 hrs now cleaning the church and all the life center plus the fellowship hall, it seems its never ending because there is something going on. but its a job close to my home so can't complain.
> wow, we are now into the high 90's temp wise and humidity is awful, just let hair frizz and go on.
> we as a family have survived the first fathers day with out dad and his birthday, sister has been gone now 2 yrs. younger sis and i were saying we figured dad was having his KFC chicken legs in heaven with both our sisters and his family. but still it seems so unreal. Enjoy your family while you have them, its really tough when they are gone, have no regrets, do all you can for and with them while you have them. my sister and i didn't always get along, but when her health got so bad i was her go to person and she knew she could count on me and i don't regret a moment of anything i did for her.
> i think from all the rain we have had it has done something to my tomato plants and pepper plants, have had very little produce from them, so agrivating. so i think today we will hunt out a farmers market, i am wanting some yellow squash, tomatoes, don't know if its to early for okra or not.
> everyone stay well, i will pray for those on prayer list, and continue popping in, don't forget me. love to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


These are great photos Kate, and lovely to see you, yourself in more than avatar size, distance, or a shot of your legs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have been living with anxiety over his health for such a long time, Gwen, but while I am away I am trying to call at least once a day- I deliberately bought a plan that allows me unlimited calls to any phone in NZ, from the mobile- I am very glad I have it!
> My SIL Jeanette and niece Lisa are off down Mt Maunganui having a girls' weekend, which has left him being visited by his two boys- I gather they were there for ten minutes- boys will be boys!!!!


So has your brother got someone with him while his family are away as it must be a worry over the next few days not knowing if the new medication is going to work or not. He must be worn out with all the stress 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So has your brother got someone with him while his family are away as it must be a worry over the next few days not knowing if the new medication is going to work or not. He must be worn out with all the stress
> Sonja


He will be in Hospital at least until Monday, and Jeanette will be back from the Mount for work- it is only 2 hours away- they would not leave him totally on his own- Andrew is on a course at the moment, not on board ship, and he is pretty responsible- unlike Paul who with his CP and MS and other problems- like just not wanting to grow up- he has been playing 'hookey' from work, and Alastair was rather angry about that- he just failed to turn up for work- and was discovered playing with a new computer game- better at least than having the police raid him for his facsimile gun collection- fortunately those were in the locked gun cupboard, when that happened. If Alastair were to die I can see Paul being a real headache for Jeanette. However that has not happened yet. I MUST keep positive.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too cool!!!


I'm going to try and find one


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Julie,
Sorry to hear about your brother, I'm not usually awake at this time of night but suffering with heartburn and it's keeping me awake so decided to look at KP. Was good to see you recently, and catchup again. It's a stormy old winter night tonight too, wind is whistling around the yard outside, and very wet. Cheers Fan


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Absolutely beautiful photos Kate, nothing wrong with them at all. Does Luke not like Caitlin stealing his limelight?


No, he just wasn't too sure about holding her. I think we made too much of a fuss about him holding onto her and not letting her fall!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love this shirt, Caren. Being a Nana is the best. My little dear Simon now calls me Gram. Tickles me.

Sandi, just saw that it's your day today! A very happy birthday, friend. Hope you and Alan are doing OK. I've just finished up a week of getting ready to move with some great help, so have not been on line. Right now it looks like we're ahead of the game and just have last minute stuff to pack Tuesday before the movers come Wednesday am. I'm feeling SOOOooooo much less stressed!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He will be in Hospital at least until Monday, and Jeanette will be back from the Mount for work- it is only 2 hours away- they would not leave him totally on his own- Andrew is on a course at the moment, not on board ship, and he is pretty responsible- unlike Paul who with his CP and MS and other problems- like just not wanting to grow up- he has been playing 'hookey' from work, and Alastair was rather angry about that- he just failed to turn up for work- and was discovered playing with a new computer game- better at least than having the police raid him for his facsimile gun collection- fortunately those were in the locked gun cupboard, when that happened. If Alastair were to die I can see Paul being a real headache for Jeanette. However that has not happened yet. I MUST keep positive.[/quote
> 
> You have to stay positive Julie . Your brother has proven that he is a fighter and hopefully this medication will be the one that works for him
> 
> Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You read it right.  They now have her on heavy thickened pudding 400 calories each twice a day with her meals. She is still very weak and tired also.


Could she have Ensure or Boost enriched with ice cream? We gave that to my dad in the evening, so it didn't affect his appetite for other food.

Julie, sending you my best wishes for Alastair. The latest from you about him sounds encouraging. I hope you are still able to enjoy your time away; you certainly deserve it after the last few difficult years you've had.

I'm feeling so much more relaxed now that all my "Paring down" has been accomplished. PearOne, i hope you get to that point soon; it's a very difficult task, but now that it's mostly behind me, it is feeling very freeing. I lost my internet when my computer had to be moved from the guest room to the kitchen, because the desk it was on was being donated (as was tons of my belongings.) Turned out one connection had been plugged back into the wrong opening.

Was back at swimming this am and that felt wonderful. My Anniecat is feeling pretty neurotic with the loss of all her favorite hiding places. The good news is that she will be able to come with me to the Sorority House for about a month until the girls start arriving late August.

Sam, as usual the recipes sound delicious, but with no kitchen to go too, almost all of my cooking utensils have been donated. You should have seen the funny easy over egg I tried to do in the microwave (won't try that again!)

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Julie,
> Sorry to hear about your brother, I'm not usually awake at this time of night but suffering with heartburn and it's keeping me awake so decided to look at KP. Was good to see you recently, and catchup again. It's a stormy old winter night tonight too, wind is whistling around the yard outside, and very wet. Cheers Fan


Hi, Fan!!!! Lovely to have you join us at the Tea Party- do join in again! I saw the tornado damage in Auckland on the news. It has been windy down here too! Hope you have something to ease the heartburn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Betty, glad you got into your doctor finally, hopefully they will be able to do something to help you permanently, I understand about not wanting more surgery though.
> We had a wonderful trip thank you, David had a good time, we saw some either really brave people or really not smart people, depending on the point of view, there was an elk laying down in the grass and 2 people were walking right up to it to take pics with it. :roll:
> David got a dirty look when he said idiots, the lady in the ambulance up a ways was watching in her rearview, rolling eyes and shaking her head, probably wondering which one she'd have to rush to medical aid, there were also people trying to walk right up to the bison laying in the grass, you have to wonder sometimes, I really hope that no one was injured in either instance.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great time Kaye . Time and time again you see people doing stupid things then when something happens it's the poor animals fault 
I have never understood that. Ryssa must have been realły excited to see you home again 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your DGS.
> Hpw lovley of your DH to take you away for a night. How soon till your sister arrives?


Congratulations to your DGS from me too Daralene will you all be going to watch him sing ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> =Swedenme
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


Great pictures Kate . Lovely one of you and your grandchildren are Luke and Caitlin the only grandchildren you have ? 
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad for the updates. The sour cream is purchased so off to make the berry strudel before it gets too warm to use the oven. Also found some fresh, from the farm, sweet corn so we will feast tomorrow. There is some steak and chicken, both of which need to be used, which will be cooked on the grill which should finish out the meal. 
Prayers continue.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Could she have Ensure or Boost enriched with ice cream? We gave that to my dad in the evening, so it didn't affect his appetite for other food.
> 
> Julie, sending you my best wishes for Alastair. The latest from you about him sounds encouraging. I hope you are still able to enjoy your time away; you certainly deserve it after the last few difficult years you've had.
> 
> ...


Glad you've got through all the sorting and donating part of the move. It's good when you feel you're ahead of the game.
I tried making scrambled eggs in a microwave once - you could have soled your shoes with the result! Never again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you've got through all the sorting and donating part of the move. It's good when you feel you're ahead of the game.
> I tried making scrambled eggs in a microwave once - you could have soled your shoes with the result! Never again.


You have to do it in seconds- a minute would have it like rubber!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Could she have Ensure or Boost enriched with ice cream? We gave that to my dad in the evening, so it didn't affect his appetite for other food.
> 
> Julie, sending you my best wishes for Alastair. The latest from you about him sounds encouraging. I hope you are still able to enjoy your time away; you certainly deserve it after the last few difficult years you've had.
> 
> ...


Not long to go now and at least you will have time to settle in before the girls arrive . I'm glad you will have your cat with you for a while longer 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Kate . Lovely one of you and your grandchildren are Luke and Caitlin the only grandchildren you have ?
> Sonja


Yes, so far just the two (one from each DS), although I have 4 great nieces and 6 (soon to be 7) great nephews!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm hoping that remark of josephine's was said with tongue in cheek. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, beautiful photos of both you & the GKs.
> 
> Daralene, congrats to your GS, he must be so excited.
> Sorry your DIL didn't get the job she was hoping for, perhaps something even better will come along. What kind of job is she looking for.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i "luckily" was in sturgis during the motorcycle "gathering" - goodness there were a lot of them - and it was raining. think most of them were in the casinos of deadwoo. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> oops, a Gwennie! :lol:
> 
> Gwen, Yellowstone is also on my bucket list & I may actually get there in August, the others going on the trip to Sturgis said we will probably travel through there coming home. I'm much more excited about seeing that than a 1/2 million motorcycles :lol: ( but don't tell my DH :lol: )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the kntting tea party fan - we hope you had a good time and will become a regular visitor - fresh hot tea served 24/7 and always an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Julie,
> Sorry to hear about your brother, I'm not usually awake at this time of night but suffering with heartburn and it's keeping me awake so decided to look at KP. Was good to see you recently, and catchup again. It's a stormy old winter night tonight too, wind is whistling around the yard outside, and very wet. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know if they are available in the UK but here you can buy plastic pans - one is a pan that has a hinge in the middle so it flips over and you have an omelet. there are other utensils available like that. --- sam --- here is a site and there are many more in you google "microwave cooking utensils. --- https://www.microwavecookingforone.com/Shopping/Accessorize.html



angelam said:


> Glad you've got through all the sorting and donating part of the move. It's good when you feel you're ahead of the game.
> I tried making scrambled eggs in a microwave once - you could have soled your shoes with the result! Never again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have to do it in seconds- a minute would have it like rubber!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Has Gerry checked to see if her house insurance will cover the cost of what was lost in the freezer.? I know some here have made claims when the freezer has died, not sure if it would work when it's cleaning lady error but might be worth checking if the freezer was full.



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, thanks for the laugh about 'smokin deer exhaust' - yes I am mostly enjoying myself, although having to climb the stairs, I've ended up with rather a painful pulled muscle on the left torso- which I will just have to endure- I am not increasing the amount of Panadol (Tylenol) because of that. Ringo is being a lovely guest- and helping Gerry with the meat problem- the cleaning lady switched off the electrics including the freezer on Tuesday, and we only discovered this yesterday (Saturday), unfortunately Gerry had stocked up. So we had an enormous lunch of 4 packets of Chinese dumplings- slept that off, and had pORTERHOUSE STEAK FOR SUPPER (oopsy) Ringo actually had more than double his ration, but his weight loss program is going so well I am not worried- it is just a pain that Gerry is losing so much good food.
> Ringo BTW is sound asleep on the bed, as I type- almost more spoilt here, than at home. He is being very obedient for Gerry when she has him out on a piddle trip.
> I am glad Ryssa is not in a snit with you!
> And that you did not encounter a bear at the wrong time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love this shirt, Caren. Being a Nana is the best. My little dear Simon now calls me Gram. Tickles me.
> 
> Sandi, just saw that it's your day today! A very happy birthday, friend. Hope you and Alan are doing OK. I've just finished up a week of getting ready to move with some great help, so have not been on line. Right now it looks like we're ahead of the game and just have last minute stuff to pack Tuesday before the movers come Wednesday am. I'm feeling SOOOooooo much less stressed!


Glad you've got the stressful stuff done, hope the rest of the move goes well & you like the new place & job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm hoping that remark of josephine's was said with tongue in cheek. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: you never know!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a slight change of plans this morning, spent just a few minutes weeding then DH came along & said he was going to " take" me picking Saskatoons, I said the other day I wasn't going back on the quad again as I'm nervous I may meet a bear & have no place to get inside, likewise if one if the cows is in a snit. ( also I came home covered in cow manure coming off the tires) the trail down there barely qualifies as even a trail so he was afraid I'd get the truck stuck or high centred. Anyway, I spent the morning picking berries & DH helped too, that's really weird, he must be looking for brownie points&#128517;. We brought home about 3.5 gallons & I've just finished cleaning them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone,
Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome, Fan. 

Friends of Julie's are always welcome to the table here. Do come as often as you can.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what has me worried. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: you never know!


 :?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you very much it's such a great site and have learned so much and made another couple of friends from it too. Recently I made a wingspan shawl from Tunisian, and now onto a granny square shrug all through KP and the wonderful Ravelry. I love crafting and do cross stitch, patchwork, knitting, crochet, and machine sewing. I share my birthday with the USA and turned 67. I'm married to a wonderful man, coming up 45 years, no children but lots of extended family. Awaiting a new baby boy due any day now, we had baby shower last weekend and my homemade gifts were well received. Better get off here and get that breakfast. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad to see you fan - are you on any kind of special diet? i can always find gluten free, vegan, vegetarian or any other type. just let me know and i will try to include some in my next opening. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
> Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love seeing pictures of work you are doing or have done. would like to see you wingspan - i taught the class on the wingspan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you very much it's such a great site and have learned so much and made another couple of friends from it too. Recently I made a wingspan shawl from Tunisian, and now onto a granny square shrug all through KP and the wonderful Ravelry. I love crafting and do cross stitch, patchwork, knitting, crochet, and machine sewing. I share my birthday with the USA and turned 67. I'm married to a wonderful man, coming up 45 years, no children but lots of extended family. Awaiting a new baby boy due any day now, we had baby shower last weekend and my homemade gifts were well received. Better get off here and get that breakfast. Cheers Fan


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> we love seeing pictures of work you are doing or have done. would like to see you wingspan - i taught the class on the wingspan. --- sam


Sam, I am seriously thinking that I will frog the entire 10 ''spans'' and extend the length and use a larger size needle. It is nowhere near long enough and much too weighty as it is. So . . .no comfort during the A/C used in the sanctuary at church for this summer. But next year I will be ready for the drafts coming my way.

Looking forward to seeing you soon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a slight change of plans this morning, spent just a few minutes weeding then DH came along & said he was going to " take" me picking Saskatoons, I said the other day I wasn't going back on the quad again as I'm nervous I may meet a bear & have no place to get inside, likewise if one if the cows is in a snit. ( also I came home covered in cow manure coming off the tires) the trail down there barely qualifies as even a trail so he was afraid I'd get the truck stuck or high centred. Anyway, I spent the morning picking berries & DH helped too, that's really weird, he must be looking for brownie points😅. We brought home about 3.5 gallons & I've just finished cleaning them.


Maybe he's just looking for a pie!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome Fan. Julie is certainly a great knitter, isn't she? Though a wingspan in tunisian sounds rather difficult.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The wingspan in Tunisian is really easy actually. I got the pattern off Ravelry, and did it in variegated shades of grey. It's just elongated triangles and worked up very quickly. Sam I'm not on a diet as such, I just try to eat lots of veges and fruit, without spices, and not too many sweet things. I eat chicken, beef, fish in small portions. I'm quite a small lady at 5 foot 2, and weigh around 110 pounds. Last night was cold and stormy and I was still hungry after dinner so indulged in some bread with lots of butter, and a coffee and it was just too much for my system to handle. I got an eating disorder through my teeth playing up and although had dental work done they kept on troubling me, and I stopped eating and got quite ill. I took lots of pain meds etc and now my system is damaged, and I get hives also. I don't like drugs, so turn to natural means instead to deal with it. We grow veges in our yard but it's so wet right now there's not much to pick. We go to a local Sunday market for fresh produce and find it very good too. I would be interested in some gluten free recipes, thank you Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I am seriously thinking that I will frog the entire 10 ''spans'' and extend the length and use a larger size needle. It is nowhere near long enough and much too weighty as it is. So . . .no comfort during the A/C used in the sanctuary at church for this summer. But next year I will be ready for the drafts coming my way.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you soon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh no all that work Joy but if you are not happy with it , what else can you do 
I have just wasted more time than I care to admit doing nothing . Well I was doing something I'm trying to decide what to knit next and ended up doing nothing if that makes sense 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bonnie* Brantley does take pictures. Last year he would send them to me via his phone. I hope he does the same thing this year. He has packed and repacked twice I think now; can you guess he is excited about going again?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, good luck with the surgery on Monday, hope it goes as well as the last one. Sounds like Brantley has a great track planned, does he take lots of photos to share with you when he gets home? Or is he like my DH, " real men don't need photos to remember trips". Lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like such a fun trip. DH and I used to talk of getting a bike when we retired but that pipe dream has faded away. DH used to have a Norton 750 and I love being the second rider (or rather used to....had a wreck when I tried driving myself and crushed collar bone).


Bonnie7591 said:


> oops, a Gwennie! :lol:
> 
> Gwen, Yellowstone is also on my bucket list & I may actually get there in August, the others going on the trip to Sturgis said we will probably travel through there coming home. I'm much more excited about seeing that than a 1/2 million motorcycles :lol: ( but don't tell my DH :lol: )


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - the pattern i taught called for a co of 90 sts - i thought i would and i may still co180 sts and still use the three count - i think that would make it bigger - i used an eight so i think going to a nine - maybe a ten would also increase the size. think it would also depend on the yarn. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Sam, I am seriously thinking that I will frog the entire 10 ''spans'' and extend the length and use a larger size needle. It is nowhere near long enough and much too weighty as it is. So . . .no comfort during the A/C used in the sanctuary at church for this summer. But next year I will be ready for the drafts coming my way.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you soon.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to see your wingspan. --- sam



Fan said:


> The wingspan in Tunisian is really easy actually. I got the pattern off Ravelry, and did it in variegated shades of grey. It's just elongated triangles and worked up very quickly. Sam I'm not on a diet as such, I just try to eat lots of veges and fruit, without spices, and not too many sweet things. I eat chicken, beef, fish in small portions. I'm quite a small lady at 5 foot 2, and weigh around 110 pounds. Last night was cold and stormy and I was still hungry after dinner so indulged in some bread with lots of butter, and a coffee and it was just too much for my system to handle. I got an eating disorder through my teeth playing up and although had dental work done they kept on troubling me, and I stopped eating and got quite ill. I took lots of pain meds etc and now my system is damaged, and I get hives also. I don't like drugs, so turn to natural means instead to deal with it. We grow veges in our yard but it's so wet right now there's not much to pick. We go to a local Sunday market for fresh produce and find it very good too. I would be interested in some gluten free recipes, thank you Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be thinking of you on monday gwen - i didn't think that kind of surgery was outpatient surgery. hope brantley has a good time and a safe one. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* Brantley does take pictures. Last year he would send them to me via his phone. I hope he does the same thing this year. He has packed and repacked twice I think now; can you guess he is excited about going again?
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Has Gerry checked to see if her house insurance will cover the cost of what was lost in the freezer.? I know some here have made claims when the freezer has died, not sure if it would work when it's cleaning lady error but might be worth checking if the freezer was full.


I'll check with her!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
> Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


Fan is a great crocheter, Sam, has recently finished a Tunisian Crochet Wingspan, you may be interested to know. Her other _forte_ is counted Cross Stitch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Welcome Fan. Julie is certainly a great knitter, isn't she? Though a wingspan in tunisian sounds rather difficult.


You are very kind, Martina!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


That is good you spotted that, Bonnie- I usually see a lot from June, but had not seen that message!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


Thank you for telling us. Please tell her she is in my prayers and I send my best wishes, as do all her friends on here I am sure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no all that work Joy but if you are not happy with it , what else can you do
> I have just wasted more time than I care to admit doing nothing . Well I was doing something I'm trying to decide what to knit next and ended up doing nothing if that makes sense
> Sonja


Darlin', you always make sense to us because we've all been in that situation before, I'm sure.

The work was not that much, except that finding time these days with DGGD being here 5 or 6 days a week really eats up my free time. Unfortunately there are no other children near here for her to play with so we do a lot of cooking together and books are a God-send for reading together. But then I am worn out by the time she goes home in late afternoon; and there is no alternative just now with school being out for the summer. And her mother has pretty much left the child to my DD#1 and SIL and me.

Only about 6-7 more weeks until classes start again. But I'm not certain that the child is ready for kindergarten; something seems wrong but I can't figure what. It will take a professional, I'm sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NOTICE ABOUT JUNE.....Just copied this from FB.....
To all my Mama's friends, especially the knitting forum, she is currently in the hospital with diverticulitis. She is recovering slowly, but well. Thanks, Barb Knapp


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is done in "short stay"....all they are doing is clipping the flexor tendon that runs across the hip. Had hips replaced years ago.


thewren said:


> i'll be thinking of you on monday gwen - i didn't think that kind of surgery was outpatient surgery. hope brantley has a good time and a safe one. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> joy - the pattern i taught called for a co of 90 sts - i thought i would and i may still co180 sts and still use the three count - i think that would make it bigger - i used an eight so i think going to a nine - maybe a ten would also increase the size. think it would also depend on the yarn. --- sam


I'm thinking along those lines also, Sam. I've got about 10 or 11 skeins of the yarn and can certainly see going up to a #9 or #10 needle since I've barely used most of 3 skeins so far.

For now I need to find the right gauge for Kaye's thrummed mittens workshop at KAP and get that homework done; so I may just let the wingspan sit in time out for now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well i hope it works out well like the last time. just take it easy. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It is done in "short stay"....all they are doing is clipping the flexor tendon that runs across the hip. Had hips replaced years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great to hear from you Donna! Can't believe that it's 2 years since you lost your sister, it doesn't seem that long. You certainly have nothing to reproach yourself for in your care of your sister and your dad, you did everything possible for them. I often think I should have been more patient with my poor mum, but the dementia made things very difficult. Oh well I did my best at the time.
> Don't know what's happened to your avatar pics, but mine are all showing up ok. BTW that's my new GD, Caitlin in my avatar, she's nearly 8 weeks old already. EDIT Just changed my avatar to a pic of Luke *and* Caitlin.


now the avatars have popped up. boy the new GD has a head of hair. what cuties both of them.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


Both are so beautiful, Julie. Look forward to seeing the finished Christening gown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Both are so beautiful, Julie. Look forward to seeing the finished Christening gown.


Thank you, I won't be taking the gown to absolute completion- buttonholes are not my strong point, and we will get the seamstress along the road to do them- I am heading back upstairs- it is warmer!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good to see you, Donna! I've been wondering how you were!


i have wondered couldn't figure it all out with popping in and out and not getting through the whole wks. i gather that you got moved, was it close to your family? do you like your space and is it convenient for shopping. how are things going with you and fale, see how far behind i am. do you see him or talk to him regularly?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> You read it right.  They now have her on heavy thickened pudding 400 calories each twice a day with her meals. She is still very weak and tired also.


That has to be so difficult to see her getting so thin. I do hope they can get some of her energy back and weight but the heart problems do seem to take all the energy. Hugs and wishing healing for your mom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for all the great recipes. My mom used to make a sour cream raisin pie that was awesome, I've not made it for years, thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the great summaries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a fantastic opportunity for your GS. No wonder his feet haven't touched the ground! Sorry you DD didn't get the job she hoped for. It's even more of a disappointment when they give you to understand that you've got it, better to say no at the outset.


I agree with you. Don't know how they will manage but we will try and help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your DGS.
> Hpw lovley of your DH to take you away for a night. How soon till your sister arrives?


My sis arrives Monday night. We will go to Canada to see our aunt who is 96 and such a dynamo. If she wants, we will take her out for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you've got through all the sorting and donating part of the move. It's good when you feel you're ahead of the game.
> I tried making scrambled eggs in a microwave once - you could have soled your shoes with the result! Never again.


i wanted to share my tip for microwave scrambled eggs, took me a while, cause i went through the grey rubber bit also. do it in 15 sec. and stir, keep doing this dab at a time, then when they look almost done, take them out, they will finish cooking. i can now do them really fluffy now. i spray the bowl with Pam and its not hard to clean up either. enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very interesting day. Today was the local quilt show and I wanted to attend. The catch was that I can't walk a show and the battery was dead in my scooter. Of course I waited until the last minute to get the battery and the shop didn't have it in stock but it would be in a bet past 8 this morning. So,I got up early for me and went to pick up the batteries and are they ever heavy. Anyway, Ray put the batteries in the scooter for me and off I went to the quilt show. Frankly, I was disappointed in it. The quilts were lovely but there were fewer than last year and also a lot fewer venders. I still managed to spend all the money I had with me. I did enjoy the show but I like looking at the venders too.
> On the way home, I stopped and got groceries. Not really into grocery shopping but it needed to be done.
> Came home to find that the power was out and had been out for a couple of hours already and the house was warm. It was only 97F. outside. I managed to get the groceries put up but was unable to fix dinner. We decided to wait until 6 before we went out to eat and wouldn't you know that about 10 of 6 the power came on. Supper was quick and easy and I enjoyed a few glasses of ice tea so recovered. Made a potato salad for tomorrow, loaded the dishwasher and am not off to bed.
> Prayers and best wishes for those who have illness and hope you find peace. Hugs to all
> Marilyn


Glad that you were able to get to the quilt show, vendors are a lot of fun aren't they?
Very glad that your power came back on, that's a long time without. Our internet was out most of the day, they were working on it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.
> 
> Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry that your DIL didn't get the job, hopefully the right one will come along soon, but how wonderful for you DGS, congratulations to you all on it being asked, what an honor. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens, some people are pretty stupid when it comes to wild animals. I am glad you had a wonderful time though and also very glad you werent chased by a bear. !


It is certainly amazing, I was amazed growing up in Alaska at the things people would think and do, where wild animals are concerned. 
We also saw two foxes and a marmot or some other type of weasel on night, and we saw a badger outside the park on the way back.

I hope that they can get your moms weight back up, I'm sure that would probably help with everything else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cashmeregma how exciting for your DGS! Do you now when he will perform on broadway? He really is going places with his talent. Also am sorry your DD didn't get the job but it is so good she is finding positive things to focus on.
> 
> I feel like I'm leaving someone or something out. Shouild have written down notes. Memory is really been poor lately. Youngest DD is going up to Helen GA today with friends. It is a small touristy town fashioned as an alpine village; lots of shops and river tubing. She and friends are doing the tubing. It is lots of fun; did it last about 3 years ago and is a great way to beat the heat. DH is finally starting to adjust to NOT needing to wear glasses except to read. It really was an adjustment since he had worn glasses since 2nd grade. I have my surgery on the right hip on Monday morning. DH needs to work and so youngest DD is going to take me in. Have to be there at 8:30 and last time it took 4 hours so I should be home by early afternoon. DH then leaves Wed. to hike another 100 miles on the Appalachian Trail. He will be gone 10 days again. He is going with the same group of friends minus our DGS and DD. This year they are starting from Standing Indian North Carolina and going to Fontana Dam, North Carolina. I was suppose to drive them to the starting point but won't be able to so our friend's wife will take them using my van. I don't know who will pick them up but imagine she will also.
> 
> Well I've written a book as Betty says. Hope all have a wonderful weekend. Keeping all in need in prayer. Play nice ya'll! TTYL


Don't know when it will be. It won't be a Broadway show but a cabaret where all the people from Broadway go after they are done working. Imagine there will be a lot of encouragement for the young people. I'm sure his mother or father will go with him, if not, you can bet I will. LOL You never know who will hear him. Both grandsons are both in a short movie. You can find it on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/PastimeFilm?fref=ts
DGS#1 is interviewed. The interview is down the page a little on the R side about 6 photos down. Shows him in the photo. He plays the young man as a boy. You'll recognize him by all the dark curls. I think he handled the interview so well and no filler words like, uh. I'm pretty proud of him. Just found another site. He is in the top two of the interviews: http://www.natemancini.com/pastime/

Thinking of you with your hip surgery on Monday and hoping it all goes really well with no subsequent falls.
Speaking of the Adirondack Trail, I'm reading a book about that now and it is made into a movie. Not sure when it comes out, or came out but want to see it. What an experience this hike is and truly takes some endurance. So glad the eye surgery worked out so well for your DH!

DH is waiting for me so Bye for now!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


Awe, that's a GREAT picture, you look wonderful with the babies, how is Luke liking being a big brother?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes. I will take a closer look when I am not tired. Matthew and I tore carpet out of three rooms and a hallway this weekend and then tore floor tiling out of a kitchen as well. We are so exhausted now. Our clothes were drenched in sweat from doing all this work in 95 degree weather. My legs were cramping really bad so now I need to take care of myself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sandy!!!! Hope it's great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, you are lovely. Though I know how you feel. I hate pics too.
> Sandi, have a wonderful birthday.
> Kaye, I've been to the reptile museum and loved it. Glad you enjoyed trip.
> Gwen, will keep you in healing energy Monday. I'd love to hike Appalachian trail and I'd do it in short sections too.


It was so awesome, I'll post pics of David with Orville, the 109 year old tortoise, he was really enjoying the giant tortois's, they were amazing. The rest of the reptiles were awesome too, but you can't help but fall in love with the 3 gentle giants.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Sorry that your DIL didn't get the job, hopefully the right one will come along soon, but how wonderful for you DGS, congratulations to you all on it being asked, what an honor. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Good morning everyone. Sorry I am not around more, but trying to sort through 30 some years of stuff is taking much more time than I thought it would. Sending prayers and good thoughts to all in need of them. Off to take DH to dialysis.
> Gwenie good luck on Monday morning. Will keep you in prayer. Hope to be back a little later.
> 
> Sam love all the salad recipes. Copied quite a few of them. Love the sweets, but they are just to tempting at the moment.Trying to lose a few pounds.
> ...


You are very busy, it's amazing how much stuff that gets collected in a short amount of time, let alone 30 years. We'll be here when you have time, don't over do it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> josephine - we have not heard from you for a while - it worries me when i don't see you posting on a regular basis. hope all is going well there - miss you lots. --- sam
> 
> Hi Sam,
> So sorry to worry you. I have just been so busy. Lots of end of term stuff with the gks and organizing group meetings with the WI.
> ...


Thank you Sam for letting us know that she's doing well. Josephine, have a great trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It never ceases to amaze how dumb people can be about nature. Setting fires & getting too close to wildlife as Kaye was telling us about. It sure good the firefighters got on it quickly before it got away.
> 
> I saw photos on TV of the fire Desert Joy was telling us about on the California interstate, pretty scary with traffic backed up so people could get away.


I have to say, the one thing that I do fear, is fire, it's so scary.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Spider! When I spoke with him, last night, he had done the length of the hospital- quite some distance- and feels that exercise seems to help get the drug to function. I gather from Joyce (Flyty1n) that what he is experiencing is pretty much to be expected because the transplant valve muscle is 'foreign' to his own muscle tissue. It is hard when it is a younger sibling- mind you Gerry has lost both her oldest brother, and one of her younger ones. Later today I will start work on the Christening gown.


Hopefully, his body will start to accept the valve tissue better and it will get easier to control the blood pressure. Hugs Julie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, sending you great vibes for your surgery on Monday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> oops, a Gwennie! :lol:
> 
> Gwen, Yellowstone is also on my bucket list & I may actually get there in August, the others going on the trip to Sturgis said we will probably travel through there coming home. I'm much more excited about seeing that than a 1/2 million motorcycles :lol: ( but don't tell my DH :lol: )


 We are going to go back up to Rapid City and Keystone but I don't know if it will be during Sturgis, but if it is, we could always pick you up and go enjoy something else while your DH is enjoying the motorcycles. lolol


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Belated but best wishes to you, Sandi, for your birthday. Hope you both are doing well. We miss you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, thanks for the laugh about 'smokin deer exhaust' - yes I am mostly enjoying myself, although having to climb the stairs, I've ended up with rather a painful pulled muscle on the left torso- which I will just have to endure- I am not increasing the amount of Panadol (Tylenol) because of that. Ringo is being a lovely guest- and helping Gerry with the meat problem- the cleaning lady switched off the electrics including the freezer on Tuesday, and we only discovered this yesterday (Saturday), unfortunately Gerry had stocked up. So we had an enormous lunch of 4 packets of Chinese dumplings- slept that off, and had pORTERHOUSE STEAK FOR SUPPER (oopsy) Ringo actually had more than double his ration, but his weight loss program is going so well I am not worried- it is just a pain that Gerry is losing so much good food.
> Ringo BTW is sound asleep on the bed, as I type- almost more spoilt here, than at home. He is being very obedient for Gerry when she has him out on a piddle trip.
> I am glad Ryssa is not in a snit with you!
> And that you did not encounter a bear at the wrong time!


 And Lordy Lord, it stank, we could smell it cooking most of the way to Casper, all we could think of was that if we didn't get it off there, we'd be mobbed by bears looking for a well cooked meal. :roll: 
There is still some hair and stuff stuck in the grating under the car, but not horrible and no more stench. 
If you have Arnica at hand, try that, I've been following all the ideas on here that people have said work, and it really does the job, I've used it on my pulled muscles and it worked. 
I'm so glad to hear that Ringo is having a great vacation, I'm sure it is a relief to you that he is being so well behaved, although I'm sure you expected he would be. It's too bad that the power was turned off, hopefully that is a mistake that will not be repeated anytime, I'm sure the cleaning lady will feel horribly about it though. 
The Gansey is looking fantastic, I love the color, the christening gown is going to be beautiful. 
Ryssa is just now sitting on the back of the couch, growling out the window. lol David is telling her, "hey, short and furry, hush up". lolol 
Poor thing, he keeps reminding her that she has short little legs. Fortunately, she doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He will be in Hospital at least until Monday, and Jeanette will be back from the Mount for work- it is only 2 hours away- they would not leave him totally on his own- Andrew is on a course at the moment, not on board ship, and he is pretty responsible- unlike Paul who with his CP and MS and other problems- like just not wanting to grow up- he has been playing 'hookey' from work, and Alastair was rather angry about that- he just failed to turn up for work- and was discovered playing with a new computer game- better at least than having the police raid him for his facsimile gun collection- fortunately those were in the locked gun cupboard, when that happened. If Alastair were to die I can see Paul being a real headache for Jeanette. However that has not happened yet. I MUST keep positive.


Definitely stay positive, a positive attitude can battle so much. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm going to try and find one


If all else fails and it's not a copy write, I saw a custom t-shirt shop in Keystone, I can always stop in on a trip through there again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love this shirt, Caren. Being a Nana is the best. My little dear Simon now calls me Gram. Tickles me.
> 
> Sandi, just saw that it's your day today! A very happy birthday, friend. Hope you and Alan are doing OK. I've just finished up a week of getting ready to move with some great help, so have not been on line. Right now it looks like we're ahead of the game and just have last minute stuff to pack Tuesday before the movers come Wednesday am. I'm feeling SOOOooooo much less stressed!


Less stress is a very good thing I am so hoping that you have a wonderful time with the new job/living situation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are going to go back up to Rapid City and Keystone but I don't know if it will be during Sturgis, but if it is, we could always pick you up and go enjoy something else while your DH is enjoying the motorcycles. lolol


Thanks for the offer but we are going with 3 other couples so hopefully us women will find something interesting to do. I forget the name of the place we are staying, I didn't make the reservations, but it's about an hour away from Sturgis I'm not sure if the guys plan to just go there one day or more, if they go a second day maybe we will stay in the other town & check it out. Will have to see how it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i have wondered couldn't figure it all out with popping in and out and not getting through the whole wks. i gather that you got moved, was it close to your family? do you like your space and is it convenient for shopping. how are things going with you and fale, see how far behind i am. do you see him or talk to him regularly?


It is a long sad story, Donna- I'll PM you when I get a chance, and am not tired.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully, his body will start to accept the valve tissue better and it will get easier to control the blood pressure. Hugs Julie!!!


When I spoke with him this afternoon, he was in the middle of another fit- but the drug was helping control it, and his heart was not being so badly affected. Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 1. I am caught up on last week. Hope to catch up here tomorrow. Prayers for all. Sassafrass, hope you are feeling better by now. DH did well with his oral surgery. He is tired, sore, and still taking his pain meds, but doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And Lordy Lord, it stank, we could smell it cooking most of the way to Casper, all we could think of was that if we didn't get it off there, we'd be mobbed by bears looking for a well cooked meal. :roll:
> There is still some hair and stuff stuck in the grating under the car, but not horrible and no more stench.
> If you have Arnica at hand, try that, I've been following all the ideas on here that people have said work, and it really does the job, I've used it on my pulled muscles and it worked.
> I'm so glad to hear that Ringo is having a great vacation, I'm sure it is a relief to you that he is being so well behaved, although I'm sure you expected he would be. It's too bad that the power was turned off, hopefully that is a mistake that will not be repeated anytime, I'm sure the cleaning lady will feel horribly about it though.
> ...


Thanks Kaye Jo! I have a short legged one too! But he is not socialised like Ryssa, and will take on other dogs!
Thank you too, for the compliments on the Guernsey and the gown- that of course I am not really responsible for- the lace is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Definitely stay positive, a positive attitude can battle so much.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


thanks for the update Bonnie Hopefully she will be back with us soon 
Sonja


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Taking a break in between hanging out loads of washing, so thought I would drop by and catch up on your news. Thanks to the summary queens for keeping me in touch!

Cathy, sorry to hear your Mum is still not doing well. Hope there will be some improvement soon. 

Julie, prayers for your brother. Hope that he too improves. Sounds like he has had a lot of ill health to deal with. Hope you continue to enjoy your break away with Gerry. Will be looking out for the finished christening gown. The fabric looks stunning.

Gwen, good luck for your surgery on Monday. Sure hope all goes well for you. I'll be in touch for some tourist advice from you soon.

June, if you get to see this, so sorry to hear you are in hospital. Hope you get well soon.

To everyone else with health issues, I'm sending healing energies your way.

Kate, lovely photo of you with Luke and Caitlin. My but how she has grown! Lovely grandkids.

We have been suffering through a particularly chilly cold spell here with snow in places where it doesn't normally snow, including Queensland. No snow here in Sydney but a cold wind with more than a bite of snow in the air. No doubt, you Canadians and folk from the northern parts of the US would laugh at us, but we are really not used to cold winters here so please forgive my complaining.

Looking with envy at DS's news. He is currently sightseeing in London after a 10 day island hopping holiday in Greece. Brought back memories of the mid 70's when I did the same thing. In a week or so he takes off on a bus tour that will take him across Europe as far as Turkey and then back to Amsterdam, so he will be seeing many countries, albeit only fleetingly this time around. It's a wonderful thing to be able to travel and see amazing sights around the world.

Also feeling very proud of DD who this morning completed her first half marathon in a competition in Airlie Beach (in north Queensland) She finished it in under 2 hours and came third in her division. Not too shabby! Will share a photo of her at the finish line.

Think I'll spend the afternoon knitting. It's lovely and warm in the sun in our back living room so that's where I'll be!

Take care everyone, and happy knitting!
Denise


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


It is a lovely photo of the three of you. Such gorgeous children.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well it is 3.15pm and only 10c. AND we got down to 1c at 6.30am. ONE!!!
BRRR... FAR too cold for me! :shock: :roll: 

Mum has been pretty good confusion wise the last few days. Antibiotics are finished so we will see what happens next. Nothing I hope.
Some one asked (cant remember who sorry) if mum was having ensure to help gain weight. They have now changed her to some super duper packed with calories drinks and puddings as well as her meals.

She is still very very tired and legs dont want to work much. I cant see that she will be able to go home. Am still waiting on paperwork ... income assessment from our Government Dept, apparentely this can take minimum of 4 weeks to be processed., then this is what I give to nursing homes so they can charge accordingly.

Now I will catch up on here....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, thanks for the laugh about 'smokin deer exhaust' - yes I am mostly enjoying myself, although having to climb the stairs, I've ended up with rather a painful pulled muscle on the left torso- which I will just have to endure- I am not increasing the amount of Panadol (Tylenol) because of that. Ringo is being a lovely guest- and helping Gerry with the meat problem- the cleaning lady switched off the electrics including the freezer on Tuesday, and we only discovered this yesterday (Saturday), unfortunately Gerry had stocked up. So we had an enormous lunch of 4 packets of Chinese dumplings- slept that off, and had pORTERHOUSE STEAK FOR SUPPER (oopsy) Ringo actually had more than double his ration, but his weight loss program is going so well I am not worried- it is just a pain that Gerry is losing so much good food.
> Ringo BTW is sound asleep on the bed, as I type- almost more spoilt here, than at home. He is being very obedient for Gerry when she has him out on a piddle trip.
> I am glad Ryssa is not in a snit with you!
> And that you did not encounter a bear at the wrong time!


Oh dear, sorry to hear that the freezer had been turned off. What a pain. Wow.. porterhouse steak, I bet you enjoyed that. Keep enjoying your time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sharon (Vabchnonnie) has her phone number, and I have Sharon's , so that could work if we don't hear soon!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Fan!!!! Lovely to have you join us at the Tea Party- do join in again! I saw the tornado damage in Auckland on the news. It has been windy down here too! Hope you have something to ease the heartburn.


Welcome to our Tea Party Fan!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


Oh no, I havent seen that on there yet. Poor June and I am glad she is improving.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> Both are so beautiful, Julie. Look forward to seeing the finished Christening gown.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


Poor June. Thanks for letting us know, I hope she feels better very soon. Sending lots of healing thoughts and love her way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i wanted to share my tip for microwave scrambled eggs, took me a while, cause i went through the grey rubber bit also. do it in 15 sec. and stir, keep doing this dab at a time, then when they look almost done, take them out, they will finish cooking. i can now do them really fluffy now. i spray the bowl with Pam and its not hard to clean up either. enjoy.


Thanks for that Donna. After all this time I might venture another try now with a different microwave.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 3.15pm and only 10c. AND we got down to 1c at 6.30am. ONE!!!
> BRRR... FAR too cold for me! :shock: :roll:
> 
> Mum has been pretty good confusion wise the last few days. Antibiotics are finished so we will see what happens next. Nothing I hope.
> ...


Saw pictures in our newspaper of snow in Australia yesterday. You guys must be really feeling the cold.
Hope Mum begins to feel some benefit from her high protein diet soon. I'm glad the confusion is better, fingers crossed this continues without the antibiotics.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the offer but we are going with 3 other couples so hopefully us women will find something interesting to do. I forget the name of the place we are staying, I didn't make the reservations, but it's about an hour away from Sturgis I'm not sure if the guys plan to just go there one day or more, if they go a second day maybe we will stay in the other town & check it out. Will have to see how it goes.


Check out the Taco John's in Rapid city on the west end, a favorite place to eat when we go "home" to SD, do the Needle's Highway, see Sturgis state park..but watch out for the bison, and be sure to see Wall Drug and have a buffalo burger, then drive through the Badlands, best in early morning or evening as the colors, because of the angle of the sun, are more intense. I don't know the yarn shop situation, but do a Google search for Sturgis/Rapid City yarn shops and see what you come up with.
I've never done scrambled eggs in a microwave, so now shall try it. , I do poached eggs in 1/2 cup water all the time. Be sure to prick the egg yolk though as it will explode if you are in a hurry. I do mine a total of 1 minute, 15 seconds at a time and I don't use vinegar, often do it in milk to put over toast. 
Beautiful work Julie, the Gansey is coming along nicely and is very beautiful. What exquisite lacework on the christening gown.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


Thanks Bonnie, good to know what's happening. I hope she's soon home and feeling better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, that's a GREAT picture, you look wonderful with the babies, how is Luke liking being a big brother?


He's Caitlin's cousin, not brother, and he's pretty unimpressed with her so far!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Belated but best wishes to you, Sandi, for your birthday. Hope you both are doing well. We miss you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had a PM from Sandi which said that they are both fine just way too busy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Both the Guernsey and the christening gown look great. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 1. I am caught up on last week. Hope to catch up here tomorrow. Prayers for all. Sassafrass, hope you are feeling better by now. DH did well with his oral surgery. He is tired, sore, and still taking his pain meds, but doing well.


Good to hear.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome to our Tea Party Fan!


Sorry, *Fan* just realised I hadn't welcomed you  We are very pleased to have you here and hope you'll join in often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Saw pictures in our newspaper of snow in Australia yesterday. You guys must be really feeling the cold.
> Hope Mum begins to feel some benefit from her high protein diet soon. I'm glad the confusion is better, fingers crossed this continues without the antibiotics.


Thanks, I have everything crossed also. I hate seeing her confused... its horrible and frightening for her as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Darlin', you always make sense to us because we've all been in that situation before, I'm sure.
> 
> The work was not that much, except that finding time these days with DGGD being here 5 or 6 days a week really eats up my free time. Unfortunately there are no other children near here for her to play with so we do a lot of cooking together and books are a God-send for reading together. But then I am worn out by the time she goes home in late afternoon; and there is no alternative just now with school being out for the summer. And her mother has pretty much left the child to my DD#1 and SIL and me.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel about being worn out when children went home I used to be a nursery teacher with 25 children morning and then afternoon usually they were pretty good but you would get the odd one who wanted all your attention all the time . I remember being thanked lots of times for being great with ideas that cost barely nothing . The favourite with the children and parents was magic painting . A bucket of water and paint brush outdoor paved area 
Paint a picture the picture dries away child starts again . 
You seem to have a long summer break from schools in America 
Here it's 6 weeks and they have just started this week . I think Scotland start a few weeks earlier but then go back in August sometime 
Hope you find out if there is something wrong with you DGGD and she gets all the help she can, school is hard enough now without having problems to deal with too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is done in "short stay"....all they are doing is clipping the flexor tendon that runs across the hip. Had hips replaced years ago.


Good luck tomorrow Gwen hope it goes as smoothly as the first one and you feel super great afterwards 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


The Guernsey is looking lovely Julie and that fabric is beautiful 
Look forward to seeing a picture of christening gown when it's finished 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


How nice to see you with them both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

P


sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 3.15pm and only 10c. AND we got down to 1c at 6.30am. ONE!!!
> BRRR... FAR too cold for me! :shock: :roll:
> 
> Mum has been pretty good confusion wise the last few days. Antibiotics are finished so we will see what happens next. Nothing I hope.
> ...


 At least that's a little bit of good news confusion wise hopefully no more infections and she will now start to regain her strength 
The paperwork seems to go slow where ever you live 
You would think that with everything being computerised (?) things would go a lot quicker . They seem to when they want something 
I do hope you get everything sorted and that if your mum can't return to her home she gets a place in the care home that you like 
Fingers crossed 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Spider! When I spoke with him, last night, he had done the length of the hospital- quite some distance- and feels that exercise seems to help get the drug to function. I gather from Joyce (Flyty1n) that what he is experiencing is pretty much to be expected because the transplant valve muscle is 'foreign' to his own muscle tissue. It is hard when it is a younger sibling- mind you Gerry has lost both her oldest brother, and one of her younger ones. Later today I will start work on the Christening gown.


And as the oldest my three were all of course younger than me when they died.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And as the oldest my three were all of course younger than me when they died.


I'm sorry to hear that you lost 3 siblings Margaret . I know it's not recent but even so you must miss them . They must have been fairly young . I've lost a sister and brother in the last 2 years and really miss them 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you lost 3 siblings Margaret . I know it's not recent but even so you must miss them . They must have been fairly young . I've lost a sister and brother in the last 2 years and really miss them
> Sonja


And I lost my only sibling (brother) when he was 30.

I think a GROUP HUG is needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
> Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


Welcome from downunder. Do come and join us again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a slight change of plans this morning, spent just a few minutes weeding then DH came along & said he was going to " take" me picking Saskatoons, I said the other day I wasn't going back on the quad again as I'm nervous I may meet a bear & have no place to get inside, likewise if one if the cows is in a snit. ( also I came home covered in cow manure coming off the tires) the trail down there barely qualifies as even a trail so he was afraid I'd get the truck stuck or high centred. Anyway, I spent the morning picking berries & DH helped too, that's really weird, he must be looking for brownie points😅. We brought home about 3.5 gallons & I've just finished cleaning them.


Well you won't run out in a hurry. A lot of work for you to deal with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Taking a break in between hanging out loads of washing, so thought I would drop by and catch up on your news. Thanks to the summary queens for keeping me in touch!
> 
> Cathy, sorry to hear your Mum is still not doing well. Hope there will be some improvement soon.
> 
> ...


How lovely for your son. Well done on your daughter. 
We are cold here too. Not been over 15 for over a week. Today only 12.3. Down to 2 tonight, very very cold for. But I'm not Minding it. Have put on the heater tonight which is unusual for us. At 9pm it was only 4.3 feels like 2.7!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, just so sad to hear about your brother having even more problems and the problems with his one son. He is an amazing person with his attitude and you must be very proud of him for that. It is so hard to see those we love go through suffering and so many of us know first hand. I guess all of us know if we live long enough. It doesn't make it any easier though and my heart goes out to you. Hugs.

Nicho, what a wonderful shot of your gorgeous daughter.

Poledra, how awful with the burning hair and meat for much of your trip. Yes, people without knowledge are quite stupid with so many things to do with nature and wild animals. We really should teach these things to people when in school. Not too far from here we have problems of people falling over the fence at Niagara Falls down an terribly steep gorge, killing them. So many young people too trying to get a cute picture. Glad you are home safe.

I wanted to read more but we are off soon so must get ready. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I have everything crossed also. I hate seeing her confused... its horrible and frightening for her as well.


The confusion is awful for sure. Mom didn't know how to get into bed or lie down and had to ask. She didn't even look like herself in her face last I saw her. I still wonder if she had a mild stoke. (TIA) I know some of the medications can cause confusion too Sugar if she has been on a lot. Sure hope she starts feeling better all the way around. I know it is horrible and frightening for you as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How lovely for your son. Well done on your daughter.
> We are cold here too. Not been over 15 for over a week. Today only 12.3. Down to 2 tonight, very very cold for. But I'm not Minding it. Have put on the heater tonight which is unusual for us. At 9pm it was only 4.3 feels like 2.7!


3c here at 9.30 and I have had the heater on for hours. :roll: brrr


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The confusion is awful for sure. Mom didn't know how to get into bed or lie down and had to ask. She didn't even look like herself in her face last I saw her. I still wonder if she had a mild stoke. (TIA) I know some of the medications can cause confusion too Sugar if she has been on a lot. Sure hope she starts feeling better all the way around. I know it is horrible and frightening for you as well.


Yep it is sure hard for us to watch. I have asked about stroke also but hosipital had done head scan and told me no. But I still wonder that too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well it is 3.15pm and only 10c. AND we got down to 1c at 6.30am. ONE!!!
> BRRR... FAR too cold for me! :shock: :roll:
> 
> Mum has been pretty good confusion wise the last few days. Antibiotics are finished so we will see what happens next. Nothing I hope.
> ...


Hopefully your DM Has got over the infections now and will settle. That will give more idea as to whether by some chance she might be able to go back home. In a way the longer it takes the better for you


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hopefully your DM Has got over the infections now and will settle. That will give more idea as to whether by some chance she might be able to go back home. In a way the longer it takes the better for you


True, but I really cant see her going home. She doesnt seem to have much control of her legs and she is sleeping more often than not.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know how you feel about being worn out when children went home I used to be a nursery teacher with 25 children morning and then afternoon usually they were pretty good but you would get the odd one who wanted all your attention all the time . I remember being thanked lots of times for being great with ideas that cost barely nothing . The favourite with the children and parents was magic painting . A bucket of water and paint brush outdoor paved area
> Paint a picture the picture dries away child starts again .
> You seem to have a long summer break from schools in America
> Here it's 6 weeks and they have just started this week . I think Scotland start a few weeks earlier but then go back in August sometime
> ...


Yes schools here finish at the end of June and go back about the middle of August. Liked your idea of water painting, I must try that with Luke if we ever get another warm day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> He's Caitlin's cousin, not brother, and he's pretty unimpressed with her so far!


He will be more impressed when she can play with him.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes schools here finish at the end of June and go back about the middle of August. Liked your idea of water painting, I must try that with Luke if we ever get another warm day!


Still no warm weather ? I hate when that happens , especially when all the children are off school . Hope you get some nice hot sunny weather soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


How cute is that , love the hairstyle . I see the same smile when I look at my youngest son s memory books . He was never a smiler so if you asked him to smile for the camera he would clench his teeth together and smile . Still not a smiler for pictures 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from cold wintry Brisbane. There is snow not that far away in Stanthorpe, I have been told, about 5 hours drive away.

I am essentially moved in and have hopefully sorted internet issues out. I am also a little sore and sorry after a tumble on the side of the driveway. A scrapped and sore knee and a very sore hand (not broken, just bruised) is the result. Will watch where I walk for a while anyway.

I am excited as tomorrow I pick up a donated knitting machine, so a new challenge ahead. This machine has been donated to K4BN and I will be learning to make scarves and blankets and things on it. I already have some suitable yarn for it.

My DS got me into playing Clash of Kings, an online empire building game, interesting to play, best part is I am playing with family, DS, her son and all her daughterrs.

Have written down 2 of the recipes (can't copy and paste at the moment as cannot find computer mouse) to try.

Glad to hear so many positive things happening for people, GKs being born, Melody up and on her feet - you go girl, people on holiday.

Healing vibes for those who need it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both the guernsey and the Christening gown are beautiful. You do such lovely work Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> To the ladies who do our summaries (Kate, Margaret, and Julie) you do so much to keep us all updated and you are dearly appreciated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Yes they are wonderful, and I admit, I do rely on their summaries to remain in touch at times.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party.
> Just to let you know that I spoke to my friend Val, who broke her hip and she sounds much more like her old self and is getting around better but is still easily tired. So thank you all for your prayers.


   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot before I head do bed.
> 
> healing thoughts going out to those in need HUGS for all


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:



> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


Gorgeous girl! Love her to bits!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, sending healing energy for your brother.
Fan, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Both the Guernsey and the christening gown look great. :thumbup:


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Update on JUNE, her DD Barb wrote on Facebook that she is in the hospital recovering from diverticulitis.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The Guernsey is looking lovely Julie and that fabric is beautiful
> Look forward to seeing a picture of christening gown when it's finished
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja! I definitely won't be attempting the buttonholes though they are a particular _bete noire_ of mine. Maybe I am too fussy, but they are never what I hope- and not on my own machine I really don't want a disaster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And I lost my only sibling (brother) when he was 30.
> 
> I think a GROUP HUG is needed.


I think that is a brilliant idea Cathy- collective commiserations for Margaret and Sonja, no matter how close or far in the past it happened, one does not want to lose a sibling.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Daralene, and also a thank you to Nicho for her caring thoughts. Paul is quite a worry- Alastair feels it is time he left home and learned a bit of what the real world involves. Andrew thank goodness really has found his _niche_ in the Navy. Lisa fortunately has a very successful career as an engineer. Alastair took the major role of being house parent for her and the two boys, so he has vested a lot in their up-bringing.



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, just so sad to hear about your brother having even more problems and the problems with his one son. He is an amazing person with his attitude and you must be very proud of him for that. It is so hard to see those we love go through suffering and so many of us know first hand. I guess all of us know if we live long enough. It doesn't make it any easier though and my heart goes out to you. Hugs.
> 
> Nicho, what a wonderful shot of your gorgeous daughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both the guernsey and the Christening gown are beautiful. You do such lovely work Julie.


Thank you Gwen- the Christening Gown is very much just at the beginning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sending healing energy for your brother.
> Fan, welcome, stop by often.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> Great to hear from you Donna! Can't believe that it's 2 years since you lost your sister, it doesn't seem that long. You certainly have nothing to reproach yourself for in your care of your sister and your dad, you did everything possible for them. I often think I should have been more patient with my poor mum, but the dementia made things very difficult. Oh well I did my best at the time.
> Don't know what's happened to your avatar pics, but mine are all showing up ok. BTW that's my new GD, Caitlin in my avatar, she's nearly 8 weeks old already. EDIT Just changed my avatar to a pic of Luke *and* Caitlin.


Having watched my Grandparents deteriorate mentally with differing forms of dementia, and watching DM seem to slide that way as well, (DM is showing the same behavioural indicators that her mother did at the same age) I know how hard it is to deal with. Know that unless you did physical harm in frustration, you would have done your best.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

It is getting on towards 1am so time to hit the sack, esp as I have pre 9am appointment to pick up new toy. Hopping off for night and will catch up over next few days, now I have sorted internet issues. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Sam, for the great start to a new week. And thank you, too, to Darowil and Kate for the great summary.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Just marking my spot before I head do bed.
> 
> healing thoughts going out to those in need HUGS for all


Love your tee.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved. 

Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra - sounds like you had a great holiday. Too bad about the deer. I guess someone hit it before you and didn't stop to pull it off the road. Hopefully they weren't injured.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog (Betty) Hope the injection in your hip has helped. Sorry to hear that your back is acting up. Don't blame you for not wanting surgery. If the injections help, go for it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you. As well as Kate and Margaret.
> Watching fire on I-15 on Cajon Pass. 20 vehicles and several trucks burned as well as many acres of chapparel, fortunately no one hurt. But highway closed and people stuck on highway as highway closed.


I saw that on TV and was absolutely amazed that no one was hurt. Thank goodness people were able to get out of their vehicles in time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There were 81 homes & cabins were lost but not a lot considering the number of people who were evacuated.


How very sad for those people who lost their homes but at least no one was hurt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is thundering here and hasn't stopped now over an hour just continuous. The windows have been shaking and at one point shook for almost a minute long. Heard some sort of alarm and couldn't figure out what it was. Finally checked my phone and it had been a flood alert warning. Doubt we will be affected here but some areas that are low lying will.
> 
> The children's show was cute. Not a musical. Got great news for our grandson. He is in Summer Stars and got awarded hardest working soloist and is invited to Broadway to sing at a place where all the Broadway stars go to sing for each other after they are done with their shows. I don't think his feet have touched the floor yet. Sadly, his mom didn't get hired full time. They really indicated that she had the job and then didn't formally tell her so she didn't count on it. She finally, after months, just heard she didn't get it. My son said she is being positive about it. I know she must be heartbroken, but so proud of her for deciding to find something positive to think of. I know the news of Broadway will surely lift her spirits..


Great news for your grandson but sad news for his mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens, some people are pretty stupid when it comes to wild animals. I am glad you had a wonderful time though and also very glad you werent chased by a bear. !


My nephew and family were in Vermont this week and he said they were wakened by bears rummaging through their garbage can. Then they went for a 10 mile hike. They've got more courage than I have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday, Sandi. Hope you and Alan are keeping well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, the guernsey & christening gown are both going to be beautiful.
Hope Alistair is doing better today. Seems like his son needs on of SAMs " come to Jesus" talks about growing up & getting a job & life.

TNS, terrible about the mill fire, so glad your family is safe but I know in small towns everyone knows everyone so it will be hard for them all.

Cathy, cute photo ot Serena. Isn't it amazing how long things take in this age of computers. You would think things should speed up butt seems if anything it's slower & takes more people. Hope you can find a nice place for your mom near you as it seems she won't be going home.

Heather, nice to hear from you & glad to hear you are getting settled . Hope the hand heals quickly.

Nicho, sounds like your son s having quite an adventure. Will he be coming back to Whister to work again this winter?
Great picture of your daughter, congrats on finishing her run.

Sonja, Margaret & Cathy, sorry you ave lost siblings, you must miss them so much.
Well, must rise up & find some breakfast. 
I have to go work at the church pie booth at the fair this afternoon. & think I will go to the Chuckwagon races after. 
I got a message from one of my classmates yesterday asking if we were having a get-together this summer as it is 40 years(how can I be so old?) so I guess I will try to orgsnized something at my house in late August
I think he contacted he as I organized the last reunion. Previousy we had 4 years of students in one but this time it will just be my class so if everyone came with spouses it could be a maximum of about 75 but I can't see it being near that many. My only concern will be if it rains & I have to pack everyone into the house.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the guernsey & christening gown are both going to be beautiful.
> Hope Alistair is doing better today. Seems like his son needs on of SAMs " come to Jesus" talks about growing up & getting a job & life.
> 
> TNS, terrible about the mill fire, so glad your family is safe but I know in small towns everyone knows everyone so it will be hard for them all.
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, it's a tiny rural village and this is the biggest employer, most others are either farming or commute to nearby towns to work.Hope your reunion happens and it doesn't rain. What fun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


I'm so sorry to hear that that explosion was in your home village. It must be devastating to realise that some of the casualties are known to you. Glad your family was safe but it must have been an agonising wait until you heard from them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that that explosion was in your home village. It must be devastating to realise that some of the casualties are known to you. Glad your family was safe but it must have been an agonising wait until you heard from them.


Thanks, yes very worrying, and though the missing 4 are still hoped to be found alive I can't see how they could have survived. The fire chief says the temperature of the fire reached over 1000C! and they've been there since 9 am on Friday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


Obviously one is sorry for those affected, but glad that for you it has just been a near miss (or rather for your nephew) Not good when these accidents happen- presuming it was an accident- they may not know yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. Paul does have developmental challenges, Bonnie- he was very premature for the time (he is now 25) but the worst problems were caused by the hospital administering steroids (unauthorised) to the little mite, took ages before they admitted that that could be causal to many of Paul's problems.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the guernsey & christening gown are both going to be beautiful.
> Hope Alistair is doing better today. Seems like his son needs on of SAMs " come to Jesus" talks about growing up & getting a job & life.
> 
> TNS, terrible about the mill fire, so glad your family is safe but I know in small towns everyone knows everyone so it will be hard for them all.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a great time Kaye . Time and time again you see people doing stupid things then when something happens it's the poor animals fault
> I have never understood that. Ryssa must have been realły excited to see you home again
> Sonja


Yes, and DH is not shy about commenting aloud so that people can hear, his opinion on their stupidity and putting the animals in danger of possibly losing their life because of them. The lady that heard him calling them idiots while trying to get closer to the Elk (they were no more than 4 or 5 feet from it already), gave him the evil eye. lol
Yes, Ryssa was very happy to have us home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes. I will take a closer look when I am not tired. Matthew and I tore carpet out of three rooms and a hallway this weekend and then tore floor tiling out of a kitchen as well. We are so exhausted now. Our clothes were drenched in sweat from doing all this work in 95 degree weather. My legs were cramping really bad so now I need to take care of myself.


I hope that you are able to get the cramping to stop fairly quickly, that's a lot of work the two of you accomplished.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the offer but we are going with 3 other couples so hopefully us women will find something interesting to do. I forget the name of the place we are staying, I didn't make the reservations, but it's about an hour away from Sturgis I'm not sure if the guys plan to just go there one day or more, if they go a second day maybe we will stay in the other town & check it out. Will have to see how it goes.


 You will have a wonderful time, there are so many wonderful little places in within an hour drive of Sturgis.
I did an internet search for yarn shops in Rapid City, but didn't find any, so if you find any good ones in the area that you are in, please let me know so I can stop on the next trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I spoke with him this afternoon, he was in the middle of another fit- but the drug was helping control it, and his heart was not being so badly affected. Thanks for the hugs!


So glad that the meds seem to be helping, that is a major plus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Taking a break in between hanging out loads of washing, so thought I would drop by and catch up on your news. Thanks to the summary queens for keeping me in touch!
> 
> Cathy, sorry to hear your Mum is still not doing well. Hope there will be some improvement soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats on DD's marathon, great photo too, lovely girl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> So glad that the meds seem to be helping, that is a major plus.


Long may it continue!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> He's Caitlin's cousin, not brother, and he's pretty unimpressed with her so far!


  OOps, sorry, couldn't quite remember if it was sibling or cousin. 
Yes he looks a little like he's hesitant but also would rather she were a puppy or something. lol 
I agree, she sure has a head of gorgeous hair on her, and has grown so much.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
> Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


As you say, good thing it is a concrete floor! I am very tired- Ringo had a restless night- so I did not sleep much- must put the light out- I am losing consciousness as I type!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


She's so adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from cold wintry Brisbane. There is snow not that far away in Stanthorpe, I have been told, about 5 hours drive away.
> 
> I am essentially moved in and have hopefully sorted internet issues out. I am also a little sore and sorry after a tumble on the side of the driveway. A scrapped and sore knee and a very sore hand (not broken, just bruised) is the result. Will watch where I walk for a while anyway.
> 
> ...


So glad that you are mostly settled, it has been so long in coming for you to be in your own place, I hope it all works out wonderfully. 
How exciting to have the knitting machine to learn, let us know how it progresses. 
OUCH!!! Take care and definitely walk carefully, don't want you doing that again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is a brilliant idea Cathy- collective commiserations for Margaret and Sonja, no matter how close or far in the past it happened, one does not want to lose a sibling.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I can totally agree with that.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes. I will take a closer look when I am not tired. Matthew and I tore carpet out of three rooms and a hallway this weekend and then tore floor tiling out of a kitchen as well. We are so exhausted now. Our clothes were drenched in sweat from doing all this work in 95 degree weather. My legs were cramping really bad so now I need to take care of myself.


Hope you managed to get a goodnight sleep Mary and that the cramping has gone . Will you have to do more work on the house or are you getting someone to do it for you . 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


Oh my, I'm so glad that your nephew wasn't there, but also so sorry for the friends you have that are dealing with injuries and losses, and for the loss to the whole community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poledra - sounds like you had a great holiday. Too bad about the deer. I guess someone hit it before you and didn't stop to pull it off the road. Hopefully they weren't injured.


David thinks it was probably a semi that hit it first, as it was pretty well smashed, otherwise we would have ended our trip right there probably.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> My nephew and family were in Vermont this week and he said they were wakened by bears rummaging through their garbage can. Then they went for a 10 mile hike. They've got more courage than I have.


Much more courage than I have also, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Long may it continue!


AMEN!!!! Our mouths to Gods ears.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, thanks for the good wishes for DGGD and school. I'm sure that it will be a trial for several, once school starts.

American ''public'' schools take off for the whole summer--usually from the end of May until late in August. Other breaks in the school-year are for much shorter periods--Christmas is usually the longest at about 12 to 16 calendar days but actually only two five-day school weeks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! Caught up. I managed to get everything out of the backseat of the car this morning, the cooler cleaned out, the laundry done, I have one load of towels to do that I didn't do before we left, and I got the floor swept. 
Did I mention that when I talked to Marla from Yellowstone on Wednesday, one of the few times we had service, she said that we had a pinprick leak in the water pipe in the basement just under the turn off point, but the plumber got it fixed late Friday afternoon, just before we got home. And Mocha got into the fish cabinet and ate all the fish food for the guppies. lol. Oh well, neither issue was catastrophic, and easily fixable, the plumbing was a very fast inexpensive fix. 
Anyway, I have to go check the laundry on the line, everyone have a great rest of your Sunday/Monday. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so happy for you now that details are working out for your new, private, place. What a relief that must be, after all this time and upheaval within the family circumstances. Peaceful blessings on you, Heather.

Ohio Joy



busyworkerbee said:


> It is getting on towards 1am so time to hit the sack, esp as I have pre 9am appointment to pick up new toy. Hopping off for night and will catch up over next few days, now I have sorted internet issues. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that that explosion was in your home village. It must be devastating to realise that some of the casualties are known to you. Glad your family was safe but it must have been an agonising wait until you heard from them.


Sorry to hear that there were relatives so near this disaster. I believe it is being treated as a crime scene till shown to be otherwise. It is doubtful that the missing four are still alive, unfortunately. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, the guernsey & christening gown are both going to be beautiful.
> Hope Alistair is doing better today. Seems like his son needs on of SAMs " come to Jesus" talks about growing up & getting a job & life.
> 
> TNS, terrible about the mill fire, so glad your family is safe but I know in small towns everyone knows everyone so it will be hard for them all.
> ...


So now I have to stop the rain dances and hope for sunshine in August 😄
That's more like what I'm used to hoping for 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that that explosion was in your home village. It must be devastating to realise that some of the casualties are known to you. Glad your family was safe but it must have been an agonising wait until you heard from them.


I'm sorry too what an awful thing to happen . Such a tragedy I'm glad your family were safe 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear that there were relatives so near this disaster. I believe it is being treated as a crime scene till shown to be otherwise. It is doubtful that the missing four are still alive, unfortunately. Prayers for all involved.


Re Bosley mill disaster, thanks for your kind comments, Sonja, Martina, Poledra and Julie. I still can't believe the extent of the damage due to the explosion blast - it was felt for miles around and the smoke was affecting villages miles away. Everyone is in shock, but at least they all support each other, and the local council is trying to help with temporary housing etc.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
> Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


Hello Fan and welcome . Sorry to hear about your drama with the washing machines , but I bet you can smile about it now or maybe one day 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
> Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


Another UK welcome from me too Fan. It's good to have another Kiwi amongst us.
I'm glad you got your new washing machine sorted on the test run, don't want problems like that after you've had it a while. It sure is a good way to get a clean floor though!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pics, Kaye!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thank you for your welcome, am really enjoying reading your comments and lifestyle happenings. Hopefully no more issues with bubbles etc lol! Yes we had a good laugh over it, both hubby and I have a great sense of humour, and when the going gets rough, we laugh our way through it. Gotta go now work awaits. Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> thank you for your welcome, am really enjoying reading your comments and lifestyle happenings. Hopefully no more issues with bubbles etc lol! Yes we had a good laugh over it, both hubby and I have a great sense of humour, and when the going gets rough, we laugh our way through it. Gotta go now work awaits. Fan


Of course Monday is one of your busier days!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Latest news on the explosion at the wood mill is that they have found one body and are still searching for three other people.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Re Bosley mill disaster, thanks for your kind comments, Sonja, Martina, Poledra and Julie. I still can't believe the extent of the damage due to the explosion blast - it was felt for miles around and the smoke was affecting villages miles away. Everyone is in shock, but at least they all support each other, and the local council is trying to help with temporary housing etc.


Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


So sorry to hear that your family were even indirectly involved in this tragedy at the mill. It sounds really awful. Those poor people waiting for news of the 4 who are still missing, doesn't sound good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congrats on DD's marathon, great photo too, lovely girl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


She is so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


That is so sad- when there are no bodies the families possibly have hope, not now.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Angels,
I have had a painful weekend. My hip (Bursitis) started hurting Friday and has been so painful. It is so strange to me that I fell on May 11th and it is just now giving me major pain. It has been injected with steroids. About all I can do is apply ice packs and take pain medicine. I found some Norco that was prescribed in 2012 and all it did was make me wousy and keep me awake so no sense taking that.
I am to see my Neurosurgeons assistant August 24th. Kelsey wants me to call tomorrow and have them make the appointment with Dr Moriarity instead. I will sleep on it. Jim feels the same way so we will see.
I am working on the leg of one of the socks I have been making and I am here to tell you, I will never make this pattern again. In it you do the k 1, p 1 rib for one row k the next row. It is seeming to take me forever.
My printer is broken, so I will have to start saving up the first of the year for a new printer. I can use Jims but you know how it is when you are using a lot of ink. Feel very limited.
DORSEY, Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
VA SHARON, Glad to hear your friend Val is getting better. Fatigue is to be expected. It just takes time to get over anesthesia and surgery.
(D) JOY, I am saddened to hear that you have suffered with another flare up with Colitis. You are in my prayers for sure.Every time my IBS flares up, I realize how lucky I am. It could be so much worse. I am so sorry to hear of fire on the I-15 on Cajun Pass but glad no one was hurt.
CAREN, Sure do like the T-shirt. You and Jamie must be getting excited about KAP. I am looking forward to her play by play pictures of the travels and events.
BONNIE, Good news on families being able to return to their homes. 81 homes and cabins is a lot of devastation. Sure do hope through research you can find some yarn shops to visit around Sturgis.
MARILYN, I am sorry the quilt show was not as good as you hoped. I always loved getting ideas and dearly loved the vendors. I never did get to learn needle turn applique.
DARALENE, You would have been a wonderful nurse. I am sorry you were not given the opportunity. Congratulations to your grandson being invited to broadway/caberet. He is a nice looking young man. I would love to have his curls. I am so sorry your DIL did not get the job she wanted but God has a special one out there just for her. You have the most loving husband. It is so sweet of him to take you away for a night. I am so excited for you that your sister will arrive tomorrow night. You are going to have such a good time being together. I love being with my sister.
DONNA, I know you miss your dad and sister. You gave them the best care. Rest in the loving memories you have of your time spent with them. Glad you shared scrambled egg technique in the microwave. I shall surely give it a try.
TAMI, Glad to hear DH came through his oral surgery well and praying for his recovery.
GWEN, You are in my prayers for your surgery for the second hip tomorrow. Pray you will do as well with this one as with the last one. Clipping makes me cringe at the sound 
SANDI,. A very belated but Happy Birthday. I miss reading your posts but fully understand how life can get in the way.
KATE, I dearly love the picture of you and the grandkids. Luke looked puzzled over Caitlyn. It was so cute. You are beautiful. I hate pictures of me. All I see is added weight.
VA SHARON, Prayers for healing of your gums continue.
JULIE, What a devastating thing that the electricity was turned off and your friend Gerry lost so much of her food in the freezer. I know the housekeeper will be so upset about it as well.
LYNN, I am so sorry about the explosions and fires you have witnessed in your hometown. This is so hard to bear when people you know and love are involved. I am so thankful you and yours were not hurt or in danger.
JULIE, It is so good to read that Allistairs meds are working. We will just pray that Paul finds his way or a reason for his behavior comes to light. Cannot tell you enough how gorgeous both the Guernsey and the Christening gown are. I look forward to seeing pictures of your finished work. I am so glad you are having a good get away and that Ringo is being good. You so deserve this trip.
(O) JOY, Has any testing been done on your little granddaughter. My little granddaughter has ADHD. She does not talk plainly and most of the time likes to be by herself. She makes wonderful grades. I am always concerned for her and for her future but have given this to my friend above. I know, though you are tired, you will be a wonderful influence on her.
MARY, Flooring is such backbreaking work. You take care of yourself. Are you going to hire someone for the rest of it?
JUNE, If you are reading this, dear heart, you know I love you and am praying for healing in an orderly fashion. I sure miss your posts.
DENISE, Your DS is so blessed to be able to travel the world. I get to see it through KTP pictures and posts. Congratulations to your daughter and all she accomplished in her marathon. She is just such a lovely girl.
CATHY, You have certainly had a lot on your sweet shoulders. I know how heartbreaking it is to see your mothers health decline. We will pray for an pening in the nursing home of your choice.
JOYCE, Never heard of poached eggs in the microwave. Something else for me to try.
HEATHER, I am so excited for you.a new home and a new knitting machine. I am so sorry for your mishap. Do take care of yourself. Glad you are enjoying a game with your family.
KAY JO, I am thrilled you had a great vacation. I know the experience running over the deer was no fune. How many four letter words did David let slip when he was pulling charred meat off ove the exhaust. Poor David. Somebody had to do it LOL!
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Off to knit on the sock from


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had lunch with Kathy today - won't be going back real soon - at least not on a sunday - very noisy - and the mashed potatoes tasted strange as did the pork. but being with kathy made up for it - i don't think our mouths stopped talking very often. 

another ball tournament today - big delay for rain - they have to wait a half hour after the last lightening strike that they can see. yesterday they got the first inning played - were going to finish it today. i don't expect to see them very soon. last night one of the coaches had a pig roast for the players and parents - it was dark by the time they got home. 

i heard heidi outside this morning getting ready to leave - she was alone - asked her if there wasn't a game this morning - she said she had to go to meijer for crickets for our bearded dragon. guess he was hungry. lol

have i told you about the turtle in the basement - it's about ten inches in diameter - when they got him he was the size of a quarter. i think they should either get him a bigger cage and move him upstairs or let him go - don't think either are going to happen very soon. 

yesterday when the boys were playing ball it was 93° and the heat index was betweet 95/100. the humidity was above 60%. personally i don't think that is the kind of weather anyone should be playing ball especially little children. just my opinion.

a little while after i got home i got sleepy - laid down just to rest a bit and woke up three hours later. feel pretty good - guess i should. lol

have a few pages to catch up on so will get busy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the guernsey is beautiful julie - spectacular - she is going to love it. the material for the christening is lovely - the baby is going to look very cute. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

super cool daralene - talk about curly hair. lol what a great chance for him. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Don't know when it will be. It won't be a Broadway show but a cabaret where all the people from Broadway go after they are done working. Imagine there will be a lot of encouragement for the young people. I'm sure his mother or father will go with him, if not, you can bet I will. LOL You never know who will hear him. Both grandsons are both in a short movie. You can find it on Facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/PastimeFilm?fref=ts
> DGS#1 is interviewed. The interview is down the page a little on the R side about 6 photos down. Shows him in the photo. He plays the young man as a boy. You'll recognize him by all the dark curls. I think he handled the interview so well and no filler words like, uh. I'm pretty proud of him. Just found another site. He is in the top two of the interviews: http://www.natemancini.com/pastime/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your house or someone elses? --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes. I will take a closer look when I am not tired. Matthew and I tore carpet out of three rooms and a hallway this weekend and then tore floor tiling out of a kitchen as well. We are so exhausted now. Our clothes were drenched in sweat from doing all this work in 95 degree weather. My legs were cramping really bad so now I need to take care of myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> When I spoke with him this afternoon, he was in the middle of another fit- but the drug was helping control it, and his heart was not being so badly affected. Thanks for the hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and she is smiling - i have never seen a happy jogger. lol --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Taking a break in between hanging out loads of washing, so thought I would drop by and catch up on your news. Thanks to the summary queens for keeping me in touch!
> 
> Cathy, sorry to hear your Mum is still not doing well. Hope there will be some improvement soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


Your grandchildren are beautiful as well as you are. Enjoy those precious gifts of life. Sneak in lots of hugs and kisses while you can.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how to post a photo on Kp from the IPad? I don't use my PC these days and as Sam asked to show some of my creations I would gladly oblige if I can find out how to do it. Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> your house or someone elses? --- sam


We own a house in Southern Ohio that my mother lived in these past 13 years and she let it get really bad so we are trying to fix it up and put it up for sale. Not a good situation, but we are dealing with it. I have contractors working on getting me bids to get various jobs done and we were trying to save money by doing what we could with limited time and skills. She left furniture and other items behind so we had to get rid of things as well. We paid the contractor already to remove the remaining items in the house including the flooring that we removed so that job will be done tomorrow and then we will get the house fixed up. Matthew and I intend on going to the house to check on it on Sunday of KAP weekend. We will return home either that night or the next day depending on what needs to be dealt with. It is truly an ugly situation for us to deal with.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops forgot to say, it' works ok if I do it as a topic, but can't seem to get it to work on the reply setting. Am I doing something wrong? I've noticed some of you have posted photos as you answer, so wondered if it's possible from iPad or will I need to make it a topic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute cathy - she sure is growing. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you busyworkerbee - will be anxious to see what you have done with the knitting machine. are you enjoying your new space. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> It is getting on towards 1am so time to hit the sack, esp as I have pre 9am appointment to pick up new toy. Hopping off for night and will catch up over next few days, now I have sorted internet issues. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one way to get the floor mopped. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
> Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
> Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


Welcome to the tea party. It is fun getting to know other knitters especially when you can get together with them. I hope you and Julie are able to get together more and have wonderful times together. I hope you find more wonderful knitters in your community.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful country - was that david fishing. did you eat what he cought? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!! Caught up. I managed to get everything out of the backseat of the car this morning, the cooler cleaned out, the laundry done, I have one load of towels to do that I didn't do before we left, and I got the floor swept.
> Did I mention that when I talked to Marla from Yellowstone on Wednesday, one of the few times we had service, she said that we had a pinprick leak in the water pipe in the basement just under the turn off point, but the plumber got it fixed late Friday afternoon, just before we got home. And Mocha got into the fish cabinet and ate all the fish food for the guppies. lol. Oh well, neither issue was catastrophic, and easily fixable, the plumbing was a very fast inexpensive fix.
> Anyway, I have to go check the laundry on the line, everyone have a great rest of your Sunday/Monday.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> Thanks, yes very worrying, and though the missing 4 are still hoped to be found alive I can't see how they could have survived. The fire chief says the temperature of the fire reached over 1000C! and they've been there since 9 am on Friday.


That is so awful. I do hope the missing will be found alive. I will keep your community in my prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that you are able to get the cramping to stop fairly quickly, that's a lot of work the two of you accomplished.


So far today has been fairly good. I had a twinge today and that is it. I have been drinking gatorade in hopes of balancing what the body needs. I also stayed away from fast foods and took time to feed Matthew and myself healthier foods. Matthew really did more of the work and I assisted him. He even took his tote of cards with him to show the neighbor lady. She was delighted to see his works of art and she bought cards from him. He was happy about that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


So sorry to hear this. I feared that they might have lost their life in this tragedy, but remained hopeful they didn't.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angel, how tragic.
Fan, heck of a way to clean concrete floor. Glad all well now.
Pacer, please rest.
Gwen, will think of you tomorrow. Have to laugh at me. Last couple of months I'm fine when up and about. But if I sit for any lenghth of time I have to send a memo to my hips that I AM going to move before they work and then creaking.
Betty, thank you. Do hope you can see doc earlier.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck Gwen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all. We're safely back home after a wonderful weekend at our son's company picnic on Saturday followed by a day and 1/2 of gathering at DBIL's lake cottage and spending time with family playing games, eating, drinking, beach sand playing, swimming and boating. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to read through everyone's postings as I'm bushed. Love to all and prayers continuing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Some of my creations


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> super cool daralene - talk about curly hair. lol what a great chance for him. --- sam


Thanks Sam. He sure works hard for it. During the school year he has rehearsals for musicals almost every day and somehow gets school work done and he takes voice lessons and I think he still takes piano lessons. He is quite driven and passionate. Of course, also fitting in auditions for different things, like the movie. Yes, I think he has decided his hair is his trademark. LOL His mother always kept it in a buzz cut but he had to grow it for his part in Dr. Doolittle and he kept it that way over his mother's light protests. Think she likes it now too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely works, Fan.

My wingspan is also too short. I'm contemplating frogging the whole thing and starting over with more stitches on larger needles to get a comfortable length.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Feel better pacer. We don't want you sick. Sounds like such hard and exhausting work.



pacer said:


> So far today has been fairly good. I had a twinge today and that is it. I have been drinking gatorade in hopes of balancing what the body needs. I also stayed away from fast foods and took time to feed Matthew and myself healthier foods. Matthew really did more of the work and I assisted him. He even took his tote of cards with him to show the neighbor lady. She was delighted to see his works of art and she bought cards from him. He was happy about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


What lovely work. Thank you so much for joining us and sharing. I love pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Lovely works, Fan.
> 
> My wingspan is also too short. I'm contemplating frogging the whole thing and starting over with more stitches on larger needles to get a comfortable length.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry to hear your wingspan is too short also. Just had to say hello. DH has already told me I am commanded to go to bed. Been up since 6am and awake a long time before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Re Bosley mill disaster, thanks for your kind comments, Sonja, Martina, Poledra and Julie. I still can't believe the extent of the damage due to the explosion blast - it was felt for miles around and the smoke was affecting villages miles away. Everyone is in shock, but at least they all support each other, and the local council is trying to help with temporary housing etc.


What a tragedy. I am so sorry to hear about this. I know it will be something the community will really feel and never forget. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Fan and welcome . Sorry to hear about your drama with the washing machines , but I bet you can smile about it now or maybe one day
> Sonja


Fan, we would make good partners. I did the same thing once with our dishwasher, only it was me that caused it by trying to use regular dishwasher soap. Waist high in bubbles. My but you must have a super clean floor. What a trial it must have been though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


Heartbreaking. So very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Joy, I didn't have enough yarn to make it longer and couldn't get anymore unfortunately, I would do it again on larger hook and more stitches also, that's a good way to go. It curls up on points badly too even with blocking, so not terribly happy with it. Might need to work on it some more and see if I can get it straight. Thought about adding beads to points but haven't decided whether to or not yet. As for pictures that fairy was a hell of a task, with 100,000 stitches, it took five years to complete, as was doing other things between. Cheers Fan


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, love the photos of the grands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that is so hot to have to be playing a game. A wonder nobody had heat exhaustion.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a horrific tragedy. I am glad your nephew was okay but how dreadful for the entire community at the loss of life, injured and loss of the major employment. Will be keeping this in prayer.


TNS said:


> Thanks, yes very worrying, and though the missing 4 are still hoped to be found alive I can't see how they could have survived. The fire chief says the temperature of the fire reached over 1000C! and they've been there since 9 am on Friday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, the lace fabric will be so gorgeous. What a beautiful piece, as is the guernsey.

Sugarsugar, that is such a cute, precious photo!!!! You need joy in your life right now and she sure is the answer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Had to laugh re washer, the laundry is part of our garage and back door is close by so was easy to mop up the mess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures. In the first one is that a bear or a buffalo in the background (brown looking)? I can't quite tell.


Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!! Caught up. I managed to get everything out of the backseat of the car this morning, the cooler cleaned out, the laundry done, I have one load of towels to do that I didn't do before we left, and I got the floor swept.
> Did I mention that when I talked to Marla from Yellowstone on Wednesday, one of the few times we had service, she said that we had a pinprick leak in the water pipe in the basement just under the turn off point, but the plumber got it fixed late Friday afternoon, just before we got home. And Mocha got into the fish cabinet and ate all the fish food for the guppies. lol. Oh well, neither issue was catastrophic, and easily fixable, the plumbing was a very fast inexpensive fix.
> Anyway, I have to go check the laundry on the line, everyone have a great rest of your Sunday/Monday.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, so glad your family wasn't involved but so sad for those whose families were. My sympathies to those who lost loved ones and prayers for those who are suffering terribly with injuries.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Great news for your grandson but sad news for his mom.


Thank you on both counts. ;-)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. Paul does have developmental challenges, Bonnie- he was very premature for the time (he is now 25) but the worst problems were caused by the hospital administering steroids (unauthorised) to the little mite, took ages before they admitted that that could be causal to many of Paul's problems.


Sorry to hear that. I was thinking he was just spoiled & in need of a boot in the butt. :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> My nephew and family were in Vermont this week and he said they were wakened by bears rummaging through their garbage can. Then they went for a 10 mile hike. They've got more courage than I have.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: More courage than me too. When they are really wild my uncle used to say they would run from us but the ones that are in parks with lots of people are more dangerous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from cold wintry Brisbane. There is snow not that far away in Stanthorpe, I have been told, about 5 hours drive away.
> 
> I am essentially moved in and have hopefully sorted internet issues out. I am also a little sore and sorry after a tumble on the side of the driveway. A scrapped and sore knee and a very sore hand (not broken, just bruised) is the result. Will watch where I walk for a while anyway.
> 
> ...


So sorry you fell. Hooray for the knitting machine!!!! YAY Glad you are moved in. Off to bed now.

Night All.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures. In the first one is that a bear or a buffalo i the background (brown looking)? I can't quite tell.


Same thing for both...Great pictures and what is in the background??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

First of all WELCOME Fan! I'm in Georgia, USA. Meant to "greet" you yesterday and forgot. I love the pictures you've posted. Are they needlework, painted, or what medium? Especially love the first one with the cat among the books.

*Nicho[/] I haven't forgotten about finding suggestions for when you come through Georgia. Even though I'm fairly close to Atlanta I don't go there much. I will get some information or you and if possible for Savannah too.

Thanks to all for the well wishes for tomorrow's surgery. I know it will go well. This will the first time DH won't be with me; he has a job that he really needs to do before heading off on his hiking trip. DD (Hannah) is going to be with me.


Fan said:



Some of my creations

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE, love love the colorway in the wingspan. And oh my goodnes your crochet tunic is so pretty. 


Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I missed welcoming you, I hope you'll join us often.
Im glad you got the washing machine sorted out. Mine has been vibrating something terrible & it's a front loader so I need DAh to find out the trouble, it's not that old so better not be a big problem.

Your cross stitch is lovely & I really like the crocheted tunic.



Fan said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely welcome to tea party. Julie, your Guernsey is gorgeous love the colour and pattern, just fabulous my dear. After my bad night with heartburn I was very tired so hit the sack early and just woke up now. We had troubles with bubbles yesterday too,
> Our 20 year old plus, washing machine leaked all over the laundry floor, luckily it's concrete, so we decided to buy a new one. Went out and found a super Bosch brand one, and it was delivered yesterday afternoon. We had to do a test run before use and, put some detergent in and off it went. We went back a little while later to check on it, and there was foam spewing out everywhere, just like in the movies you sometimes see. So the floor is super clean now, and finally got it all working just right. So after a good sleep am now ready to face the day, and head off to work. We own a small engineering company, and I do the office work when needed. Cheers everyone. Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

You already work so many hours I do t know how you find time for renovations too. Hope things get done quickly so you can sell & not have another worry.


pacer said:


> We own a house in Southern Ohio that my mother lived in these past 13 years and she let it get really bad so we are trying to fix it up and put it up for sale. Not a good situation, but we are dealing with it. I have contractors working on getting me bids to get various jobs done and we were trying to save money by doing what we could with limited time and skills. She left furniture and other items behind so we had to get rid of things as well. We paid the contractor already to remove the remaining items in the house including the flooring that we removed so that job will be done tomorrow and then we will get the house fixed up. Matthew and I intend on going to the house to check on it on Sunday of KAP weekend. We will return home either that night or the next day depending on what needs to be dealt with. It is truly an ugly situation for us to deal with.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops forgot to say, it' works ok if I do it as a topic, but can't seem to get it to work on the reply setting. Am I doing something wrong? I've noticed some of you have posted photos as you answer, so wondered if it's possible from iPad or will I need to make it a topic.


You should be able to just make a comment & when you do at the bottom there is an option to choose a file or add new attachment


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
> Off to knit on the sock from
> 
> Dear Betty, sorry you are in such pain, but glad you can still work on your socks. It is good being on holiday. And thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the guernsey is beautiful julie - spectacular - she is going to love it. the material for the christening is lovely - the baby is going to look very cute. --- sam


Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news julie. --- sam


It is better news- although I've not yet checked in today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


Lovely to see your work, Fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Daralene!



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the lace fabric will be so gorgeous. What a beautiful piece, as is the guernsey.
> 
> Sugarsugar, that is such a cute, precious photo!!!! You need joy in your life right now and she sure is the answer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS, it's good they found the missing people but sad none were alive.

Kaye, the photos from Yellowstone are lovely.

Do any of you watch the Aerial America or Canada.: Over the Edge, we have been watching them lately, beautiful scenery & we are learning lots of history & geograpy. One way to take a trip without leaving the farm&#128517;

I did my shift at the pie booth & went with a friend to the Chuckwagon races (Kaye have you ever been to them in Cheyenne? I know they have them there as some of our locals used to go but don't anymore due to new regulations about horses crossing the border)but we left after 8 of 12 races as it started to pour. I'm not that much if a die hard fan, as it was we were soaked to the skin by the time we got to my car.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I was thinking he was just spoiled & in need of a boot in the butt. :lol:


No, not spoiled- but needs to take more responsibility for things- but whether he will ever achieve that is anybodies guess I suspect.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The pictures are all cross stitch, done over several years. I got the pattern for tunic out of a magazine I buy weekly called The Englsh Women's Magazine.
The wingspan is not my best effort, but do like the colours how they worked out was good, being variegated yarn. Just pleased I got the hang of how to post pictures off my IPad. Thanks folks am really appreciative of your lovely comments. Fan


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes for tomorrow's surgery.
> 
> I'm adding my healing wishes too, Gwen. Hope all goes well.
> 
> MC


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was reading online that they had found one of the missing but had not identified it yet. --- sam



TNS said:


> Re Bosley mill disaster, thanks for your kind comments, Sonja, Martina, Poledra and Julie. I still can't believe the extent of the damage due to the explosion blast - it was felt for miles around and the smoke was affecting villages miles away. Everyone is in shock, but at least they all support each other, and the local council is trying to help with temporary housing etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have enough trouble with my pc - usually have my granddaughter come and do it - can anyone help fan - please. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oops forgot to say, it' works ok if I do it as a topic, but can't seem to get it to work on the reply setting. Am I doing something wrong? I've noticed some of you have posted photos as you answer, so wondered if it's possible from iPad or will I need to make it a topic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - what lovely pictures - lovely work fan - love the middle one. --- sam



Fan said:


> Some of my creations


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi dear Betty, sorry you are having so much pain from your fall, I do hope that they can get you in sooner and do something to help. 

I was actually surprised that he wasn't cursing too badly, of course he was probably trying not to breathe at the time, so that may have had something to do with it. lolol...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think the windspan was meant more as a scarf than a shawl - unless you double the co - then maybe then it would be long enough. --- sam --- lovely vest



Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> had lunch with Kathy today - won't be going back real soon - at least not on a sunday - very noisy - and the mashed potatoes tasted strange as did the pork. but being with kathy made up for it - i don't think our mouths stopped talking very often.
> 
> another ball tournament today - big delay for rain - they have to wait a half hour after the last lightening strike that they can see. yesterday they got the first inning played - were going to finish it today. i don't expect to see them very soon. last night one of the coaches had a pig roast for the players and parents - it was dark by the time they got home.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty big turtle. 
Feeding 3 boys and a menagerie will certainly keep Heidi busy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmergma, your grandson is a cutie, I'm going to listen to the interview later when I can hook up to my speakers and hear it, but he is definitely a talent.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Sam just pleased I was able to post the pictures etc. I agree re shawl but it's nice to wear anyway. I call it my clean version of fifty shades of grey lol!The picture of the old house with the three boys outside is a tribute to my husband and his brothers, it's called the Engineers and they are. I put their names in tree trunk, Stu my husband, Don, who recently passed away, and Den for Dennis. Stu my husband is youngest of the three brothers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't realize they were counted cross stitch - i thought you had painted them. goodness - what a lot of work. on the fairy - did you do the background also? --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Joy, I didn't have enough yarn to make it longer and couldn't get anymore unfortunately, I would do it again on larger hook and more stitches also, that's a good way to go. It curls up on points badly too even with blocking, so not terribly happy with it. Might need to work on it some more and see if I can get it straight. Thought about adding beads to points but haven't decided whether to or not yet. As for pictures that fairy was a hell of a task, with 100,000 stitches, it took five years to complete, as was doing other things between. Cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what i worried about - heat exhaustion and heat stroke is nothing to be played with. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, that is so hot to have to be playing a game. A wonder nobody had heat exhaustion.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes I did the background also, and it was hard on my eyes too, 18 count which is 18 stitches to an inch!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We own a house in Southern Ohio that my mother lived in these past 13 years and she let it get really bad so we are trying to fix it up and put it up for sale. Not a good situation, but we are dealing with it. I have contractors working on getting me bids to get various jobs done and we were trying to save money by doing what we could with limited time and skills. She left furniture and other items behind so we had to get rid of things as well. We paid the contractor already to remove the remaining items in the house including the flooring that we removed so that job will be done tomorrow and then we will get the house fixed up. Matthew and I intend on going to the house to check on it on Sunday of KAP weekend. We will return home either that night or the next day depending on what needs to be dealt with. It is truly an ugly situation for us to deal with.


That is very hard, so sorry that you are having to deal with it now, but at least now you can get it all fixed up and sold. The plumber that fixed our water pipes the other day, is going to come give us an estimate on a new heating/cooling system, poor guy was just shaking his head and agreed with my summation that it was a bit of a nightmare. The people that lived here and did some reno, did a horrible job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful country - was that david fishing. did you eat what he cought? --- sam


Yes, that was David, we brought them home, and have parceled a few out, the rest are in the freezer to be eaten whenever he gets in the mood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> So far today has been fairly good. I had a twinge today and that is it. I have been drinking gatorade in hopes of balancing what the body needs. I also stayed away from fast foods and took time to feed Matthew and myself healthier foods. Matthew really did more of the work and I assisted him. He even took his tote of cards with him to show the neighbor lady. She was delighted to see his works of art and she bought cards from him. He was happy about that.


Good that you are doing better, Gatorade works wonders sometimes, I took some with us camping since I knew we were going to be eating less than regular meals. 
 Wonderful that she bought some of his cards, I will have to buy some more from him, I gave a couple packs to my aunt who loves them, and she sends a lot of cards, she said he's a great artist, I agree with her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't see how you saw the tiny squares. --- sam



Fan said:


> Yes I did the background also, and it was hard on my eyes too, 18 count which is 18 stitches to an inch!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's so sad that they didn't find anyone alive, but I'm glad that the families will have closure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all. We're safely back home after a wonderful weekend at our son's company picnic on Saturday followed by a day and 1/2 of gathering at DBIL's lake cottage and spending time with family playing games, eating, drinking, beach sand playing, swimming and boating. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to read through everyone's postings as I'm bushed. Love to all and prayers continuing.


Welcome home, glad you had a good time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my creations


Those are gorgeous!!!!!! The fairie is my favorite but they are all just lovely as are your crocheted items.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures. In the first one is that a bear or a buffalo in the background (brown looking)? I can't quite tell.


Oops, sorry, my laptop died just as I had posted the third pic and then it was too late to edit when I got back on. It's a bison/buffalo. 
If it were a bear, I'd a been long gone. :shock:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Same thing for both...Great pictures and what is in the background??


Buffalo/Bison.  
Tuesday night there were 3 young ones walking down the middle of the road, people were freaking them out by trying to go around them, I certainly hope that no one hit either of them at any point, they looked very spooked and lost.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Poledra and Sam, I used strong magnifying glasses so I could see clearly. Recently had cataracts removed and now don't need glasses at all except for very fine closeup work, it's made a huge difference I can tell you. The fairy is from Mystic Stitch and her title is The Bad Faerie and I love her naughty attitude, kind of reminds me of myself in younger days lol! I named her Morganna after the bad one in Merlin the wizard stories.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TNS, it's good they found the missing people but sad none were alive.
> 
> Kaye, the photos from Yellowstone are lovely.
> 
> ...


We haven't gone yet, we want to though. Yes, regs on taking horses across the border and even from Kodiak to the Mainland in Alaska have gotten much stricter, makes it hard on the 4-H kids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Poledra and Sam, I used strong magnifying glasses so I could see clearly. Recently had cataracts removed and now don't need glasses at all except for very fine closeup work, it's made a huge difference I can tell you. The fairy is from Mystic Stitch and her title is The Bad Faerie and I love her naughty attitude, kind of reminds me of myself in younger days lol! I named her Morganna after the bad one in Merlin the wizard stories.


I've started so many cross stitches, but never finished one yet, but I sure love to see the ones that others have finished. Morganna is just beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I did the background also, and it was hard on my eyes too, 18 count which is 18 stitches to an inch!


You have better eyes & more patience than me. I've done lots on 14 count but am finding even that getting harder as my eyes get worse. I've done Christmas stocking for my whole family & my sister family plus 3 extras, I'm hoping youngest son marries & has kids & think by then I won't be able to see to do them so have done all but names. A total of 14


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was reading online that they had found one of the missing but had not identified it yet. --- sam


That's what I've heard, so still 3 missing. Lots of different news reports so some accounts differ slightly, but this morning's BBC radio said still searching.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just lost a post, so this will be abbreviated! I've had a quick scan of the recent items and wanted to say I'd enjoyed seeing Fans wonderful needlework ( welcome Fan) and Julie's progressing Gansey and the christening robe. Julie, so sorry about your brothers further issues with his meds, and am sending healing wishes for you both. Lovely photos of youngsters, and especially the lovely one of KateB with the GCs, also Serena's cheeky quiff. 
Originally said a lot more but time pressing so thought I'd just leave with a link to a book about the Bosley Mill - rather uppermost in my mind at present!
https://books.google.co.uk/books?isbn=1907728406
Chris R. Pownall - 2012 - ‎History
1. Dane Mills Bosley--History. 2. Dane Mills Bosley-Employees--History. 3. Mills and mill-work--England-Cheshire--History. 4. Pownall, Chris R., 1943- --Career ...

Love to all, and yes to the {{{{group hug{}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi to all. We're safely back home after a wonderful weekend at our son's company picnic on Saturday followed by a day and 1/2 of gathering at DBIL's lake cottage and spending time with family playing games, eating, drinking, beach sand playing, swimming and boating. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to read through everyone's postings as I'm bushed. Love to all and prayers continuing.


I'm glad you are safely home from what sounds like a great week end 
Good fun and happy times not surprising you are bushed 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


Wow Fan they are all wonderful .I thought you pictures were paintings at first they are lovely you must need lots of patience to do something so detailed 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, so sorry about the terrible news coming out of England. Special thoughts to all concerned. Pleased you liked my stitching efforts, my absolute favourite is the fairy, her eyes seem to follow you in the lounge room where she is displayed. Am currently working on a crochet shrug, then will get back into another cross stitch project in the works, but on back burner for now.
Here is a picture of what she will look like when finished, her name I chose is Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts. Enjoy Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry you fell. Hooray for the knitting machine!!!! YAY Glad you are moved in. Off to bed now.
> 
> Night All.


I'm sorry to hear about your fall too Heather hope you are all right now 
Sounds like you are all settled in your new home now Are you warm enough ? As I know it's been really cold in parts of Australia 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to all for the well wishes for tomorrow's surgery.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Cashmergma, your grandson is a cutie, I'm going to listen to the interview later when I can hook up to my speakers and hear it, but he is definitely a talent.


I took a look Daralene what a lovely grandson you have . It must be a dream come true for him to sing on Broadway 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a beaded picture sent in kit form from my KP friend Joan.
The background picture was stamped onto the fabric then I just had to see the beads into place from chart. That is all the pictures I have, many others have been gifts for friends and family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Buffalo/Bison.
> Tuesday night there were 3 young ones walking down the middle of the road, people were freaking them out by trying to go around them, I certainly hope that no one hit either of them at any point, they looked very spooked and lost.


Poor bison . I would love to go to Yellowstone park but it must be awful for all the animals to be pestered by such idiotic people 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This is a beaded picture sent in kit form from my KP friend Joan.
> The background picture was stamped onto the fabric then I just had to see the beads into place from chart. That is all the pictures I have, many others have been gifts for friends and family.


Wow again that's beautiful . Never seen anything like like that before. What a great idea 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan - Those are all beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again. Fan the crossstich with beads (floral design) is beautiful. I've attemptd crossstitch many years ago but just couldn't get into it; lack of skill and oaptience. Yours are works of art! 

Will head out in about half an hour; will be glad to get this done. Hurting a good bit this a.m. ad didn't sleep well at all last gfht so I'm looking forward to being knocked out. LOL

Play nice. I'll try to checxk in again later. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Gorgeous girl! Love her to bits!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is getting on towards 1am so time to hit the sack, esp as I have pre 9am appointment to pick up new toy. Hopping off for night and will catch up over next few days, now I have sorted internet issues. Stay safe everyone.


Sorry to hear that you fell Heather. Take care and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that that explosion was in your home village. It must be devastating to realise that some of the casualties are known to you. Glad your family was safe but it must have been an agonising wait until you heard from them.


Re TNS.... Ditto, what a tragedy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks, Lin! Ended up not ringing Al today(actually now yesterday) so I am not entirely sure how he is at the moment.I've pulled the 's' from your link, it may work now! That is good it does work- a piece of Industrial History gone, as well as the lives lost.



TNS said:


> Just lost a post, so this will be abbreviated! I've had a quick scan of the recent items and wanted to say I'd enjoyed seeing Fans wonderful needlework ( welcome Fan) and Julie's progressing Gansey and the christening robe. Julie, so sorry about your brothers further issues with his meds, and am sending healing wishes for you both. Lovely photos of youngsters, and especially the lovely one of KateB with the GCs, also Serena's cheeky quiff.
> Originally said a lot more but time pressing so thought I'd just leave with a link to a book about the Bosley Mill - rather uppermost in my mind at present!
> http://books.google.co.uk/books?isbn=1907728406
> Chris R. Pownall - 2012 - ‎History
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


Oh dear. Very sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


Thanks for sharing.... lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Pup Lover- (Dawn)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

According to the latest news thay have only found one body in the disaster up to now. The person has been identified. Sad for them and the horrendous wait for the other families goes on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> According to the latest news thay have only found one body in the disaster up to now. The person has been identified. Sad for them and the horrendous wait for the other families goes on.


Meantime, and on a much less horrifying scale, how is your own wait for some progress on the house, going?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


Sounds terrible but what a relief to know that your family are safe.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meantime, and on a much less horrifying scale, how is your own wait for some progress on the house, going?


Yes, this is trivial compared to what is happening to other people. Currently my solicitor is still waiting for replies to her questions, then it goes on from there. Hopefully not much longer., about a month or so I reckon, or a bit more or less. Still keeping everything crossed. How is your brother, have you heard today. ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Dawn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pup Lover- (Dawn)


Happy birthday Dawn ,and a Happy Birthday to you too Julie as I know it is now Tuesday were you are . Hope you have a lovely day starting from when you wake up 💐
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have had a quick read without really commenting.
Went out to see my nieces school play tonight. The kids did a very good job but the play was horrid. At least unlike the rest of those who didn't like it I had my knitting. Think in our party of 9 the only one who really enjoyed it was my 11 year nephew. I was so unimpressed that I can't remember what it was called even after seeing it. My niece said that you need to see his plays twice to know what they mean. At which my heart sunk- I guess it means we will need to go and see a horrid play every year for the next 4 years! No way am I going to see it a seocnd time to work it was about. She was very disappointed- she thought we woul need tissues!

Happy Birthday Dawn- have a lovley day. Hope you get spoilt for th day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello all! I have been away without computers for a week, so I have a lot of reading to do but will try to get caught up over the next couple of days. I've missed you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all! I have been away without computers for a week, so I have a lot of reading to do but will try to get caught up over the next couple of days. I've missed you!


Hello Sorlenna nice to see you back . Computers can be a pain sometimes 
Sonja


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Dawn ,and a Happy Birthday to you too Julie as I know it is now Tuesday were you are . Hope you have a lovely day starting from when you wake up 💐
> Sonja


Ditto - hope you both get spoilt rotten.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Julie-how nice for you to be with someone for the day. Hope Gerry spoils you (is it tongiht that you have the birthday meal?)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. I hope you both have a wonderful day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, so sorry about the terrible news coming out of England. Special thoughts to all concerned. Pleased you liked my stitching efforts, my absolute favourite is the fairy, her eyes seem to follow you in the lounge room where she is displayed. Am currently working on a crochet shrug, then will get back into another cross stitch project in the works, but on back burner for now.
> Here is a picture of what she will look like when finished, her name I chose is Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts. Enjoy Fan


Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, have a wonderful birthday.
Fan, your work is wonderful.
Somehow missed link to Daralene's(Cashmeregma) DGS's interview and pic. Would someone let me know where to find it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's what I've heard, so still 3 missing. Lots of different news reports so some accounts differ slightly, but this morning's BBC radio said still searching.


I thought ?Angela had heard on the news that they were found but not alive. I guess the families can still hope. What a terrible thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday Dawn & Julie, hope you both have a great day.

Fan, that beaded picture is gorgeous.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, have a wonderful birthday.
> Fan, your work is wonderful.
> Somehow missed link to Daralene's(Cashmeregma) DGS's interview and pic. Would someone let me know where to find it?


It's on page 11, Joy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Dawn and Julie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, so sorry about the terrible news coming out of England. Special thoughts to all concerned. Pleased you liked my stitching efforts, my absolute favourite is the fairy, her eyes seem to follow you in the lounge room where she is displayed. Am currently working on a crochet shrug, then will get back into another cross stitch project in the works, but on back burner for now.
> Here is a picture of what she will look like when finished, her name I chose is Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts. Enjoy Fan


Wow!!! That's amazing, she'll be lovely when finished. The beaded one is amazing also and beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor bison . I would love to go to Yellowstone park but it must be awful for all the animals to be pestered by such idiotic people
> Sonja


 Fortunately there is enough land that if the animals really want to, they can pretty much get far enough away from humans that they can only be seen through binoculars, most of the bison were in Lamar Valley this month, it's too hot down low for them, so they move up and farther into the forests, just a few stragglers out wandering where people could get to them, we saw one laying on the outside of a horse pasture, when we got out of the park, lol, it was quite at ease and the horses didn't seem bothered at all either. 
The elk also tend to move farther back into the woods when it gets warm, we did see a young female moose, in the same spot 2 days in a row, she seemed to be quite happily munching amongst a bunch of downed trees.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Fan the crossstich with beads (floral design) is beautiful. I've attemptd crossstitch many years ago but just couldn't get into it; lack of skill and oaptience. Yours are works of art!
> 
> Will head out in about half an hour; will be glad to get this done. Hurting a good bit this a.m. ad didn't sleep well at all last gfht so I'm looking forward to being knocked out. LOL
> 
> Play nice. I'll try to checxk in again later. {{{HUGS}}}}


Sending rapid healing wishes, and get a good rest while you are under, but I haven't found that I'm very rested when they bring me out, but one can hope for you. 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope it's as wonderful as you are!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all! I have been away without computers for a week, so I have a lot of reading to do but will try to get caught up over the next couple of days. I've missed you!


Welcome back!!!!!! You've been missed too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, this is trivial compared to what is happening to other people. Currently my solicitor is still waiting for replies to her questions, then it goes on from there. Hopefully not much longer., about a month or so I reckon, or a bit more or less. Still keeping everything crossed. How is your brother, have you heard today. ?


Not having a watch, at the moment , I managed to leave it a bit late to ring him. I will ring the hospital first, in the morning to see if he is still on the ward, or if he has been allowed to go home.
Glad that you have a bit more hope that matters will resolve, even though it has been an almost unconscionable length of time. You may be there before the winter at this rate?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Dawn ,and a Happy Birthday to you too Julie as I know it is now Tuesday were you are . Hope you have a lovely day starting from when you wake up 💐
> Sonja


Woken at my usual 4 am., !!!!!! It has been a lovely day so far- the first greeting came in yesterday- then one right on Mid-night, one from an old KTP'er Silverowl by PM, (thank you so much Sue), and now yourself! Thank you Sonja! It sounds like last night's rain is still with us, and a bit of wind, too, but it is winter! I will be busy today mostly in the kitchen. Hope all is well in your world, Sonja, or at least as well as can be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ditto - hope you both get spoilt rotten.


Thanks so much, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Julie-how nice for you to be with someone for the day. Hope Gerry spoils you (is it tongiht that you have the birthday meal?)


Yes, tonight will be the meal- we have a small haggis that is my actual birthday present and a Japanese turnip- which will be interesting- fusion cooking I guess!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, thank you for another great recipe section. Wanted to mention how excited I am that Alexis is going to nursing school. Great that her roommate will be from Australia. As we know from our Australian KTP friends, they are special and wonderful people and an amazing country for Alexis to learn about. I had wanted to be a nurse but my parents didn't believe in College for various reasons. I'm sure money was one of them, but even though I could have gotten a scholarship, I wasn't allowed to go. I got a kick out of seeing my kale chips recipe. I had forgotten all about that and will have to use it again.
> 
> Thanks so much for the summaries!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your DGS, sorry to hear your DIL didn't get the job she wanted. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. I hope you both have a wonderful day.


Different dates- same time span roughly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Julie.


Thank you so much Mary! And I should have said thank you to Angela too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, have a wonderful birthday.
> Fan, your work is wonderful.
> Somehow missed link to Daralene's(Cashmeregma) DGS's interview and pic. Would someone let me know where to find it?


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Dawn & Julie, hope you both have a great day.
> 
> Fan, that beaded picture is gorgeous.


Thank's Bonnie! It is going to be a chilly winter's day- but I will be busy cooking so I guess I will stay warm!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning all! So good to hear news from my KTP family! Betty I'm so glad you got shots in your hips and pray it is helping. Also glad this new doctor is sending you for help with your back.
> 
> Marilyn glad you got the new battery for your scooter. Too bad the quilt show wasn't up to par but also glad you at least got to go. Good thing your power came back on soon enough since you had just gone to the grocery store.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your surgery. And prayers for Brantley as he hikes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Dawn and Julie!


Thanks Kate, and thank you for the illustration! first, no, second, virtual card!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Julie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hope it's as wonderful as you are!!!!!!


That is very kind of you, Kaye Jo! thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Welcome back!!!!!! You've been missed too!


I would acknowledge I have been wondering what Sorlenna was up to, glad it was just she has been away from the computer.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, tonight will be the meal- we have a small haggis that is my actual birthday present and a Japanese turnip- which will be interesting- fusion cooking I guess!


Well, the Japanese 'neeps' will be different! Are these the ones referred to as daikon? Very long white cone shaped roots a bit like carrots.... Enjoy your meal, my dear.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bosley update, for anyone interested
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-33593078

(One body recovered and now search teams seek the other 3 bodies, not expecting any to have survived.)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a slight change of plans this morning, spent just a few minutes weeding then DH came along & said he was going to " take" me picking Saskatoons, I said the other day I wasn't going back on the quad again as I'm nervous I may meet a bear & have no place to get inside, likewise if one if the cows is in a snit. ( also I came home covered in cow manure coming off the tires) the trail down there barely qualifies as even a trail so he was afraid I'd get the truck stuck or high centred. Anyway, I spent the morning picking berries & DH helped too, that's really weird, he must be looking for brownie points😅. We brought home about 3.5 gallons & I've just finished cleaning them.


Bonnie, you are making me hungry, and I just had toast and eggs for lunch! Hmm, I wonder if I have any sour cream? I'll have to look. I think I have frozen blueberries. I agree, I think Delbert is looking for points! I am glad that he took you so you didn't get stuck, and nice of him to help pick, even if he is looking for points!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> Thank you for inviting me in to the tea party. Julie, Lurker2 and I met up through KP and we live a couple of streets away from each other. It's a small world alright, and this dear lady is very talented with knitting as you folks know. I've had a few hours rest and woke up to a bleak wintery morning. Finally found relief from the horrible heartburn and getting breakfast for hubby and myself. Your recipes are fantastic Sam, and wish I could try some, but the old digestion isn't too great so have to be careful.
> Cheers from Fan downunder NZ.


Fan, welcome! Hope to see more of you. So sorry about the heart burn. You might try a teaspoon of cider vinegar when you have a bad bout. We all think Julie is a pretty special lady, and a beautiful knitter.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie* Brantley does take pictures. Last year he would send them to me via his phone. I hope he does the same thing this year. He has packed and repacked twice I think now; can you guess he is excited about going again?
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just saw a message from June's daughter on Facebook. June is in hospital with diverticulitis but is slowly improving. The message was addressed to all her knitting forum friends. I sent a message back saying we were thinking of her & hope she's better soon.


Thank you Bonnie. I am not on face book with either of them. Prayers winging June's way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and hopefully this will take you to the book. --- sam --- move to the top of the page where the book begins and you can read the entire book. i think the four missing persons are where the book open when you click the site i gave you - think they are the nxt four people.

http://books.google.com/books?id=24GeagUsL3wC&pg=PA62&lpg=PA62&dq=Bosley+mill+disaster&source=bl&ots=Vx6PVe3A0g&sig=Ez1mGRnukXysUovYWwJCKtV4OyE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CE4Q6AEwCGoVChMIsYCcp5_qxgIVio4NCh3mHwve#v=onepage&q=Bosley%20mill%20disaster&f=false



TNS said:


> Just lost a post, so this will be abbreviated! I've had a quick scan of the recent items and wanted to say I'd enjoyed seeing Fans wonderful needlework ( welcome Fan) and Julie's progressing Gansey and the christening robe. Julie, so sorry about your brothers further issues with his meds, and am sending healing wishes for you both. Lovely photos of youngsters, and especially the lovely one of KateB with the GCs, also Serena's cheeky quiff.
> Originally said a lot more but time pressing so thought I'd just leave with a link to a book about the Bosley Mill - rather uppermost in my mind at present!
> https://books.google.co.uk/books?isbn=1907728406
> Chris R. Pownall - 2012 - ‎History
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Woken at my usual 4 am., !!!!!! It has been a lovely day so far- the first greeting came in yesterday- then one right on Mid-night, one from an old KTP'er Silverowl by PM, (thank you so much Sue), and now yourself! Thank you Sonja! It sounds like last night's rain is still with us, and a bit of wind, too, but it is winter! I will be busy today mostly in the kitchen. Hope all is well in your world, Sonja, or at least as well as can be.


Glad you are having a lovely day even if you will be in the kitchen cooking 
My worlds ok . Oldest has been away with wife and some friends staying at a lodge up on the moors and the weather was nice so he had a great time but he's now very tired. I'm also very tired but only because I've been with youngest and dog for very long walk . They both walk/ run a lot faster than me . I'm now doing this 😵
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my fan - that looks like a lot of work. how long do you figure it will take you? --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you, so sorry about the terrible news coming out of England. Special thoughts to all concerned. Pleased you liked my stitching efforts, my absolute favourite is the fairy, her eyes seem to follow you in the lounge room where she is displayed. Am currently working on a crochet shrug, then will get back into another cross stitch project in the works, but on back burner for now.
> Here is a picture of what she will look like when finished, her name I chose is Lady Dahlia Stitchbury-Knotts. Enjoy Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - i hope the family and friends that recived stitched pictures from you appreciate them and realize the work that has gone into them. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is a beaded picture sent in kit form from my KP friend Joan.
> The background picture was stamped onto the fabric then I just had to see the beads into place from chart. That is all the pictures I have, many others have been gifts for friends and family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming your way gwen to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up again. Fan the crossstich with beads (floral design) is beautiful. I've attemptd crossstitch many years ago but just couldn't get into it; lack of skill and oaptience. Yours are works of art!
> 
> Will head out in about half an hour; will be glad to get this done. Hurting a good bit this a.m. ad didn't sleep well at all last gfht so I'm looking forward to being knocked out. LOL
> 
> Play nice. I'll try to checxk in again later. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very definitely a happy birthday dawn - hope it is a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to Pup Lover- (Dawn)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - sorlenna is back. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello all! I have been away without computers for a week, so I have a lot of reading to do but will try to get caught up over the next couple of days. I've missed you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness julie - happy 39th (again) birthday to you - i hope the celebration was great. --- sam



TNS said:


> Ditto - hope you both get spoilt rotten.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Bonnie, you are making me hungry, and I just had toast and eggs for lunch! Hmm, I wonder if I have any sour cream? I'll have to look. I think I have frozen blueberries. I agree, I think Delbert is looking for points! I am glad that he took you so you didn't get stuck, and nice of him to help pick, even if he is looking for points!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


Julie, the Guernsey is coming along nicely, and I am sure it will be well loved. The Christening gown is going to be gorgeous! Beautiful lace.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My sis arrives Monday night. We will go to Canada to see our aunt who is 96 and such a dynamo. If she wants, we will take her out for lunch or dinner.


Have fun and enjoy your visits!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Taking a break in between hanging out loads of washing, so thought I would drop by and catch up on your news. Thanks to the summary queens for keeping me in touch!
> 
> Cathy, sorry to hear your Mum is still not doing well. Hope there will be some improvement soon.
> 
> ...


Nicho, it's so nice to see you here! I hope your DS has a safe and enjoyable trip, and congratulations to your DD! Our temperatures are in the upper 70's-lower 80's F today, yesterday and Saturday were in the uppper 80's, almost 90 with very high humidity. As long as I can have my air conditioning, I will take the heat any day over the cold! I don't handle either well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


One word No 😀
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja! lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> One word No 😀
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


Serena is so cute. I just love watching them develope personality!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from cold wintry Brisbane. There is snow not that far away in Stanthorpe, I have been told, about 5 hours drive away.
> 
> I am essentially moved in and have hopefully sorted internet issues out. I am also a little sore and sorry after a tumble on the side of the driveway. A scrapped and sore knee and a very sore hand (not broken, just bruised) is the result. Will watch where I walk for a while anyway.
> 
> ...


Heather, I am glad you are finally getting settled. Sorry about your fall, and glad it was not worse. Been there, done that! Have fun learning to use the knitting machine. Hope you find the mouse soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think that is a brilliant idea Cathy- collective commiserations for Margaret and Sonja, no matter how close or far in the past it happened, one does not want to lose a sibling.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Ditto

(((((((((((((((((((((((((Hugs))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


Lin, I am so glad your DN is safe! I will keep everyone in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's 90° with 69% humidity this afternoon - a nice breeze - perfect weather. 

alex is moving out and into an apartment with his girlfriend - PRAISE THE LORD for favors large and small - i can hardly wait until he is gone. this morning avery sprayed a little of alex's "axe" body spray in the living room - don't ask why it was in the living room) and alex came unglued - did everything but hit him - told him he didn't deserve to live. joslyn doesn't like avery anyhow so said nothing. she was sitting at the table while i was drinking coffee and i told her this would never change because he thinks he doesn't need to change - that he is perfect the way it is and if you don't like it too bad. it's you that is going to need to change. i also told her that he has been known to hit his mother when she doesn't do something he thinks she should - calls her stupid - you get the picture. she got up from the table without saying a word - she probably doesn't like me very much easier - too bad - think they deserve each other. i guess she doesn't mind that alex thinks of himself first and will do what he wants to do without considering what you want. we will see how long this lasts although she doesn't seem to mind how he acts. i could go on but then i just get mad and that does no one any good - especially me - lol.

i bought a couple of books with directions for knit bears and patterns for clothes for said bears. i'm thinking of making a list of what yarns i need and going shopping so i have all the yarn at one time. i haven't knit much on anything since i finished the blanket - picture is coming.

hungry - need to rustle up something to eat. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, the Japanese 'neeps' will be different! Are these the ones referred to as daikon? Very long white cone shaped roots a bit like carrots.... Enjoy your meal, my dear.


Yes it is a Daikon! I have never tried cooking one before- it will be interesting! And Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just heard on the TV that they have now found the four bodies they were searching for in the rubble. RIP.


Sending prayers for their families. Still keeping the whole village in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a lovely day even if you will be in the kitchen cooking
> My worlds ok . Oldest has been away with wife and some friends staying at a lodge up on the moors and the weather was nice so he had a great time but he's now very tired. I'm also very tired but only because I've been with youngest and dog for very long walk . They both walk/ run a lot faster than me . I'm now doing this 😵
> Sonja


It is really good to get out for a long walk- I used to go for miles! So glad things are ok!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness julie - happy 39th (again) birthday to you - i hope the celebration was great. --- sam
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Don't mind acknowledging my 69th Sam! After all I want 70 to be special- (I will be going down to Christchurch, next year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, the Guernsey is coming along nicely, and I am sure it will be well loved. The Christening gown is going to be gorgeous! Beautiful lace.


Thank you, and yes it is very lovely lace!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Does anyone know how to post a photo on Kp from the IPad? I don't use my PC these days and as Sam asked to show some of my creations I would gladly oblige if I can find out how to do it. Fan


You should be able to do it the same as from the PC. At least I do with the iPhone. Open KTP, click browse, and attach the file.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oops forgot to say, it' works ok if I do it as a topic, but can't seem to get it to work on the reply setting. Am I doing something wrong? I've noticed some of you have posted photos as you answer, so wondered if it's possible from iPad or will I need to make it a topic.


Try the quote reply button. It will bring up the browse buttons underneath the test box.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my creations


Those are exquisite! I am glad you figured out how to post the photos! Just ignore my help that was just posted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wingspan shawl had to add borders as not long enough.


Beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Alex is the oldest, isn't he? You would think he would understand, coming from a large family that little ones do get into things at times. That's just part of growing up.

It's beautiful here today, not too hot & a nice breeze. I spent all morning in the flower beds & garden. Things are coming nicely if the #¥%£ deer would just stay away! I even found 3 cucumbers, had one for lunch, so good.
My friend is coming this afternoon & we are going to pick more Saskatoons, I think. Probably have enough but she wants to go so I will get more.



thewren said:


> it's 90° with 69% humidity this afternoon - a nice breeze - perfect weather.
> 
> alex is moving out and into an apartment with his girlfriend - PRAISE THE LORD for favors large and small - i can hardly wait until he is gone. this morning avery sprayed a little of alex's "axe" body spray in the living room - don't ask why it was in the living room) and alex came unglued - did everything but hit him - told him he didn't deserve to live. joslyn doesn't like avery anyhow so said nothing. she was sitting at the table while i was drinking coffee and i told her this would never change because he thinks he doesn't need to change - that he is perfect the way it is and if you don't like it too bad. it's you that is going to need to change. i also told her that he has been known to hit his mother when she doesn't do something he thinks she should - calls her stupid - you get the picture. she got up from the table without saying a word - she probably doesn't like me very much easier - too bad - think they deserve each other. i guess she doesn't mind that alex thinks of himself first and will do what he wants to do without considering what you want. we will see how long this lasts although she doesn't seem to mind how he acts. i could go on but then i just get mad and that does no one any good - especially me - lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Dawn and Julie!


Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


 :-D Sometimes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


 :-D Sometimes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I have finally caught up again. Page 32. I am doing laundry today. I seem to have caught a summer cold, so am taking my Echinecea and honey and cinnamon. Don't feel to bad but a little stuffy, and a bit of cough and scratchy voice on and off. M is having fun (NOT) trying to hear me at times. Time to go switch laundry and start stew for dinner. Prayers for all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all thank you so much for wonderful comments on my adventures in stitches. The Lady is going to be awhile as yet to finish possibly into next year, as have to finish stitching then add beads and do ribbon embroidery on her hat, Never done that before so will be a challenge for sure. Dear Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday thinking of you today. And you too Dawn. That's three people born on 21st, our little adopted family baby Ella is one year old today too. Celebrations all round. Mm Julie love the haggis, it's a very special Scottish treat for you. Cheers Fan


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Dawn and to Julie, who always helps us to remember when others are having birthdays. Hope the year ahead is full of joy and good things for both of you.

It's about a perfect day here today--80 degrees F with a light breeze and beautiful blue skies.

MC


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I have finally caught up again. Page 32. I am doing laundry today. I seem to have caught a summer cold, so am taking my Echinecea and honey and cinnamon. Don't feel to bad but a little stuffy, and a bit of cough and scratchy voice on and off. M is having fun (NOT) trying to hear me at times. Time to go switch laundry and start stew for dinner. Prayers for all.


Hope you feel better soon Tammi. How is your little granddaughter doing ? Is she chattering away now ? 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:

Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.

Love this one where they're hand in hand.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All,

Boy! Life is just plain busy! I have missed SO much on the KTP, but I keep thinking of y'all! Julie: happy birthday! And hearty prayers for Alistair! I was very glad to read that Melody is doing better, and is able to knit! Healing prayer going her way,too. I decided to skip from page 32 of last week to here...so I have 60+ pages to try to catch up on. Don't know if I can.

We have had company for a week. A college roommate of DH, and we have known them since before either of us were married...so 40+ years...and this is their first trip to the cottage! Finally! We had a wonderful time...wish they lived closer (they are from St. Paul). They left this morning, so we have been busy trying to clean up, get laundry done, etc. etc. A new set of company comes on Friday!

One thing Sandi & I did get to do was visit the "Just For Ewe" yarn shop in Marblehead. Has anyone in the area been there? The place does have a sheep, a llama, and some other animals...kept in the "yarn barn". The store is primarily specialty or novelty yarns. Loads of lovely yarns!

The rain has been very hard on the farmers this year. Many corn fields look quite unhealthy. BUT...some of the local sweet corn has come in. Oh my.....mmmmmmmmm! SO yummy! One of the best treats of summer!

Best wishes to all celebrants! Prayers and hugs for all in need...and beyond. I still have some knitting to do for the KAP. I have 23 made, but finishing touches & blocking still needs to be done on most. The weather has been SO hot & humid these past few days, it is hard to move or be very productive. We had bought a new pedestal fan, but had to return it. It was supposed to oscillate....which it did, but it also decided that sending the air toward the ceiling was more useful than cooling the people lower down. Couldn't get it to stop shooting upward. Weird! Possessed? 

I'll try to catch up...and stay more current...fingers crossed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam - It sounds as though Alex and Joslyn deserve one another. As my Gran would have said, " They don't spile (spoil) a pair!"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:
> 
> Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.
> 
> Love this one where they're hand in hand.


Lovely pictures Rookie . You have beautiful grand children , I like the one were they are holding hands too 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Rookie . You have beautiful grand children , I like the one were they are holding hands too
> Sonja


So do I! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I decided I would change my avatar as I didn't like the apprehensive look on Luke's face in the last one. This one's not so good of Caitlin though....I can't win can I? :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you feel better soon Tammi. How is your little granddaughter doing ? Is she chattering away now ?
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.

Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:
> 
> Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.
> 
> Love this one where they're hand in hand.


They are so cute! Well, I am sure your DGS won't like that term, but you know what I mean! They look like they are having fun.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great.
> 
> She is so cute!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All,
> 
> Boy! Life is just plain busy! I have missed SO much on the KTP, but I keep thinking of y'all! Julie: happy birthday! And hearty prayers for Alistair! I was very glad to read that Melody is doing better, and is able to knit! Healing prayer going her way,too. I decided to skip from page 32 of last week to here...so I have 60+ pages to try to catch up on. Don't know if I can.
> 
> ...


Love the pictures, Carol. We were up that way about a week ago in the rain. We like to sit at the causeway on the bay and watch trains, or sit at East Harbor by the beach. Boy, were we surprised at how high the lake was! There was almost no beach compared to what it used to be. There might have been 1/3 of what there used to be. On a cool Sunday afternoon, there were very few people there.

I have been to Just For Ewe several times. I even have a few of her patterns. One is for a pumpkin purse, one a snowman purse, and something else, but I can't remember what it is. For as small as it is, how did you manage with your walker? Any time I have been there, you were lucky if someone could walk around you as you were looking at the yarn. Very nice place tho.

Are you going to make it to Vermilion to knit with us this week? We will be at the library. Or most of us will be. Sereta may be working.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam - It sounds as though Alex and Joslyn deserve one another. As my Gran would have said, " They don't spile (spoil) a pair!"


Mm, that's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good luck with that surgery on Monday *Gwen* - I'm sure it will go as well as the last one.
> I noticed on the Forum today that it's AZSticks birthday today, so Many Happy Returns Sandi! and I hope you come back and join us soon.


~~~Best birthday greetings to AZsticks! SO glad you were born!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.
> 
> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


She's adorable and those eyes!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are so cute! Well, I am sure your DGS won't like that term, but you know what I mean! They look like they are having fun.


They had a blast together and lots of giggles!! The youngest one can now say Grandma and Grandpa .... but went up to DH's twin and said Grandpa and held her hands up to be picked up...she got as far up as his face and said no and wanted back down. She kept staring at the two guys for the rest of the day on Saturday, but on Sunday she could tell who was Grandpa and who wasn't .. smart for a 1 year old. She wanted to do everything the other two were doing and by darn she was going to do it whether Mom & Dad liked it or not; she has a real subbon/determined streak. Delightful kids, though and they behaved very well and minded all the grown ups.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You already work so many hours I do t know how you find time for renovations too. Hope things get done quickly so you can sell & not have another worry.


That is so true, but we don't always get to pick life happenings into our schedule. I am planning on taking off the week of labor day to finish loose ends and hopefully get the house on the market. Fortunately, we have contractors lined up to do most of the difficult work and then I have asked a friend to go with me to help in September. Today I went for my 6 month check up. I go every 6 months since I had the cancer, tumor, and surgery to separate organs. My last surgery was in 2010 so I count my blessings. I had 5 surgeries in 4 years so these appointments are not as bad. We are watching a new growth on my leg and I will see a specialist in a few weeks to see what is going on. We don't think it is cancer, but then she didn't think my cancer spots were cancer either. Truthfully, my cancer spots didn't look like any textbook definitions or pictures of basal cell carcinoma and it did not act like it either. It had caused me great pain in walking and in getting out of bed in the morning. The surgeon said that there was no correlation with that pain and the cancer. After the 2nd round of surgeries to remove the cancer, I haven't experienced that pain since so I think there was a correlation between the pain and the cancer. The doctor is calling in a prescription for me to try until I see the dermatologist. I have been self treating for 2 1/2 months and not getting any positive results so time to try something stronger.

My legs are still a bit sore today from all the cramping, but I continued to drink gatorade today to help my body recover. Matthew took a break from drawing yesterday to let his hands rest after all the work he did to get the flooring up. I could not have done all that we did without his help this past weekend. I was so proud of him for sticking with it until the work was done. I am truly blessed to have him as my son.

I do believe that I will be working all of this upcoming weekend. I won't know for sure until Wednesday or Thursday though. Even though I am not caught up, I need to get going so I can pick up the prescription and a few groceries. Take care.

Fran...Loved seeing some of your beautiful work.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Julie and Dawn!! Have a very special day and lots of fun things happen.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Not a great photo as I photographed it with my iPad from the computer (it won't send photos to KTP anymore...no idea why :shock: ) and it's not great of me anyway! Hate having my photo taken, but here it is.


~~~
great pictures...of you included! Happy Gran! Beautiful babies!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> One word No 😀
> Sonja


The same word from me, too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, it is no wonder that you will cheer when Alex moves out. Hitting Heidi is shocking. My eldest once accidentally pushed me on to the settee when we were playing a silly game, he was so upset he would never play that game again. It wasn't as though he hurt me, I simply sat down, but he was in tears and so apologetic it took me and his younger brother ages to calm him down again.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

I know it's late, but happy belated birthday wishes to both Dawn and Julie. Hope you both had lovely days and best wishes for a good year to come.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I promised photos of the progress on the Guernsey- I am well into the fourth tier of motifs, also a couple of shots of the Christening gown that I have just started working on.


Julie, the Guernsey is lovely and the christening gown looks like it will be gorgeous. Keep showing us your progress.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Both grandsons are both in a short movie. You can find it on Facebook:
> http://www.facebook.com/PastimeFilm?fref=ts
> DGS#1 is interviewed. The interview is down the page a little on the R side about 6 photos down. Shows him in the photo. He plays the young man as a boy. You'll recognize him by all the dark curls. I think he handled the interview so well and no filler words like, uh. I'm pretty proud of him. Just found another site. He is in the top two of the interviews: http://www.natemancini.com/pastime/
> 
> DH is waiting for me so Bye for now!!


You have such a talented family. You deserve to be proud of every one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm up to page 15 now...read last week's but didn't comment so as to get caught up.

Happy belateds to those whose birthdays I missed, healing thoughts to those in need, and my deepest condolences to those who have lost loved ones.

I'll go back to reading now...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho - congratulations to your DD on her achievement in the marathon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good that you are doing better, Gatorade works wonders sometimes, I took some with us camping since I knew we were going to be eating less than regular meals.
> Wonderful that she bought some of his cards, I will have to buy some more from him, I gave a couple packs to my aunt who loves them, and she sends a lot of cards, she said he's a great artist, I agree with her.


We will have them at KAP so you could budget accordingly. You won't have to pay shipping so you can enjoy more cards.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just about bedtime for me. This is Serena's latest funny face....


She's so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am essentially moved in and have hopefully sorted internet issues out. I am also a little sore and sorry after a tumble on the side of the driveway. A scrapped and sore knee and a very sore hand (not broken, just bruised) is the result. Will watch where I walk for a while anyway.
> 
> I am excited as tomorrow I pick up a donated knitting machine, so a new challenge ahead. This machine has been donated to K4BN and I will be learning to make scarves and blankets and things on it. I already have some suitable yarn for it.


Hope it won't take long for you to get over your bruises after your tumble. How did you manage to do that? Enjoy using your new knitting machine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. May your day be filled with many blessings. Julie your Gansey is looking wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello to all friends, old and new. Sorry I've been MIA as Bulldog (I think) puts it, but still bogged down with various panics and disasters involving family and friends. The latest is the major incident at the Bosley wood mill - which UK KTPers may be aware of. It's my home village so I know the families affected. (Huge fire and explosions at wood flour mill Friday morning which demolished a 4 storey 1850s mill, 4 major injuries and 4 still not found, lots of walking wounded, damaged properties including Methodist chapel and some nearby farms, still smouldering) A nephew was working there on the line where it started until he left a few weeks back, but still was living in one of the mill cottages on site, so I was very worried. Luckily my (previously uncommunicative) brother did answer my call to tell me his son was OK as he had left for work before the blast, but they went straight back to collect his two dogs and arrived before most of the emergency services had arrived, saw one badly burned casualty, put out some smaller fires spreading around the cottage guttering and sheds, and DN was able to draw sketch map of the internal layout of the mill for the fire fighters. I know the family of at least two of the missing; it's so awful for everyone, and our family has been very lucky not to be directly involved.
> 
> Sorry to be sharing bad news, I see we've got some pleasant happenings too, as well as more than enough health worries. Best wishes for you all, and I promise to get back to the tea table as soon as I can. Thanks so much for the weekly summaries - they are essential!


So sorry to hear about the explosion at the Mill. Prayers for all the missing and wounded. Glad that your nephew was not hurt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Both the guernsey and the Christening gown are beautiful. You do such lovely work Julie.


 :thumbup: Ditto! They are stunning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and DH is not shy about commenting aloud so that people can hear, his opinion on their stupidity and putting the animals in danger of possibly losing their life because of them. The lady that heard him calling them idiots while trying to get closer to the Elk (they were no more than 4 or 5 feet from it already), gave him the evil eye. lol
> Yes, Ryssa was very happy to have us home.


I hope the elk wasn't giving her the evil eye--they can be very dangerous!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna...It is good to hear from you once again. 

Bonnie...So happy that your garden is recovering and doing better. I do hope the fires in Canada have diminished. 

I thought of our Australian friends as an Australian surfer was attacked during the finals of a competition in South Africa. The attack was caught on live television. It was a miracle that the surfer got away uninjured. His friend and fellow surfer was so shook up as well. The jet ski and boat got to him quite quickly and the coordinators had all the surfers clear the water. It was quite terrifying seeing that shark going after the surfer. I thought for sure that when the surfer went under water that it would be a bad situation but the surfer fought off the shark and swam quite quickly away from the shark. 

I went to pick up my prescription tonight only to be told that it would not be available for pick up until Wednesday afternoon. I will continue my current treatment until then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She's adorable and those eyes!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They had a blast together and lots of giggles!! The youngest one can now say Grandma and Grandpa .... but went up to DH's twin and said Grandpa and held her hands up to be picked up...she got as far up as his face and said no and wanted back down. She kept staring at the two guys for the rest of the day on Saturday, but on Sunday she could tell who was Grandpa and who wasn't .. smart for a 1 year old. She wanted to do everything the other two were doing and by darn she was going to do it whether Mom & Dad liked it or not; she has a real subbon/determined streak. Delightful kids, though and they behaved very well and minded all the grown ups.


Of course she's a smart 1 year old! She takes after Grandma!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto from me too!!


thewren said:


> oh my goodness julie - happy 39th (again) birthday to you - i hope the celebration was great. --- sam
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


Imust agree with you Sam- mine often does nice things and it wouldn't occur to him to do it for anything other than to be nice to me. (well unless he's much better than i thought at hiding motives!)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS, so sorry to hear of the mill explosion.

Fan, welcome, and thanks for sharing that lovely work. I have done cross stitch but not for quite some time now (still have all the supplies, of course... :mrgreen: ).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorlenna...It is good to hear from you once again.
> 
> Bonnie...So happy that your garden is recovering and doing better. I do hope the fires in Canada have diminished.
> 
> ...


And he is on his way home now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course she's a smart 1 year old! She takes after Grandma!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: What else would you expect after all?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


Mine never did!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay!!! Caught up. I managed to get everything out of the backseat of the car this morning, the cooler cleaned out, the laundry done, I have one load of towels to do that I didn't do before we left, and I got the floor swept.
> 
> Anyway, I have to go check the laundry on the line, everyone have a great rest of your Sunday/Monday.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great pictures. Is that a bear in the background or a bison?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night we had a major football game here in Adelaide- fottball for the Brits that is. Liverpool United were over here playing Adleaide United- and Liverpool won.
I was in the centre of town yesterday and the Mall was packed with Red and Whilte- a long line of people dressed in red and white with scarfs so I think there must have been autographs or some such thing going on. Liverpool played two games here in Austrlaia and won them both. (the other I think I was in Brisbane up Heather's way.
Talking of Heather KP can be useful for weather tips. David is going to Brisbane for a few days tomorrow and I said I hope you have cold weather clothes. Will I need them he asked? Yes- though not as cold as here.
Having a day off the computer after this so I can concentrate on knitting things I really must get done. Depedning on how well I go I may not return till tomorrow- if I get plenty done then I will be back tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read to the last page now--so I'll fill you in a bit on where I've been! 

We headed out to Kentucky (1,250 miles from here) last Friday to go to my parents' house (I don't like to announce online that I'll be away before I go), and they do not have internet service in their rural area. It actually was nice not to have the computer, as I got to sit and have long conversations with my parents, got to see my BFF, and did a little fishing and walking the home place. I took my knitting of course (two days in the car there and two days back!), finishing six hats and two feet for socks (didn't have the pattern I wanted for the cuff, so stopped there).

We also got to visit my 91-year-old auntie, whom I adore. She gave me another paper rose bouquet (need to get a picture), which I will treasure.

He wanted to go down to the National Corvette Museum, so we went one day--I'm not a car person at all but it was impressive! You may have heard about the sinkhole that happened there earlier this year, and that's all fixed now and the place looks great. 

Of course there was lots of eating and laughing, too. Saw my sister and brother and their spouses as well. I am very blessed with my family.

We got home Sunday night--saw no rain at all until we got to the edge of the city--and I got my things unpacked and put away and got half the cat combed out--DD stayed here to take care of the Boys and gave him a bath (which made him not happy in the least, but he needed it--she didn't get him combed because he was too mad at her, LOL). 

And it's back to work tomorrow. It will be good to get back into the routine again, though of course I already miss everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Imust agree with you Sam- mine often does nice things and it wouldn't occur to him to do it for anything other than to be nice to me. (well unless he's much better than i thought at hiding motives!)


My DH is always talking about his points! It is a joke between us. In fact, he started it. And, yes, he does nice things for me without even thinking about "points".


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some of my creations


Very nice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the last page now--so I'll fill you in a bit on where I've been!
> 
> We headed out to Kentucky (1,250 miles from here) last Friday to go to my parents' house (I don't like to announce online that I'll be away before I go), and they do not have internet service in their rural area. It actually was nice not to have the computer, as I got to sit and have long conversations with my parents, got to see my BFF, and did a little fishing and walking the home place. I took my knitting of course (two days in the car there and two days back!), finishing six hats and two feet for socks (didn't have the pattern I wanted for the cuff, so stopped there).
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had a wonderful trip! Glad you could go.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome that he's hiking the AT. Is it hot there though? Praying for your quick recovery Gwen.


tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for your surgery. And prayers for Brantley as he hikes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Dawn ,and a Happy Birthday to you too Julie as I know it is now Tuesday were you are . Hope you have a lovely day starting from when you wake up 💐
> Sonja


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Julie and Dawn!


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all thank you so much for wonderful comments on my adventures in stitches. The Lady is going to be awhile as yet to finish possibly into next year, as have to finish stitching then add beads and do ribbon embroidery on her hat, Never done that before so will be a challenge for sure. Dear Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday thinking of you today. And you too Dawn. That's three people born on 21st, our little adopted family baby Ella is one year old today too. Celebrations all round. Mm Julie love the haggis, it's a very special Scottish treat for you. Cheers Fan


Possibly an acquired taste! I love it, Thanks again Fan for the birthday wishes- I have the pork dish steaming now- changed out of my walking shoes for my more comfy slippers- making a sweet and sour with tomato and tofu, and spinach with oyster sauce. Back and feet a bit sore- so having a break!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DH is always talking about his points! It is a joke between us. In fact, he started it. And, yes, he does nice things for me without even thinking about "points".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are very different to us (fortunately!) but mine is well worth his weight in gold. Or maybe I should say in bools- he has even more books than I do yarn I think- and as I point out at least once I use the yarn it decreases the amount I have (well in theory) but once he reads a book it still is there! He has sold quite a few recently though (not that I can see a difference, but then when I use up yarn he can't see the gaps).
Got distracted on Facebook so here I am. Must run away.
One mor ball that I fogot to photograph. ANd while I have done it now ans it appears in my Photos albums it doesn't turn up when I try to post it. But you will soon see it made up into socks as it is to go with my club yarn whihc has a few weeks left before I 'must' be finished it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday to Dawn and to Julie, who always helps us to remember when others are having birthdays. Hope the year ahead is full of joy and good things for both of you.
> 
> It's about a perfect day here today--80 degrees F with a light breeze and beautiful blue skies.
> 
> MC


Thanks you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Carol!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All,
> 
> Boy! Life is just plain busy! I have missed SO much on the KTP, but I keep thinking of y'all! Julie: happy birthday! And hearty prayers for Alistair! I was very glad to read that Melody is doing better, and is able to knit! Healing prayer going her way,too. I decided to skip from page 32 of last week to here...so I have 60+ pages to try to catch up on. Don't know if I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot for now. Off to bed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course she's a smart 1 year old! She takes after Grandma!


I think she gets the stubborn/tenacious streak from me too which may not be such a good thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Possibly an acquired taste! I love it, Thanks again Fan for the birthday wishes- I have the pork dish steaming now- changed out of my walking shoes for my more comfy slippers- making a sweet and sour with tomato and tofu, and spinach with oyster sauce. Back and feet a bit sore- so having a break!


I had hoped that you wouldn't have to cook on your birthday. All of the food sounds good, but I'll pass on the haggis.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan - welcome. Your work is beautiful.

Julie - the Guernsey and gown are looking wonderful. 

TNS - sorry to hear of the mill explosion. So sorry to hear of the loss of lives! Prayers and sympathies to the families.

Sorlenna - so glad you had a great time. I love visiting my home town to just walk around and relax. 

Cashmeregma - love hearing about all the talent in your family. We'll definitely see some of them on Broadway someday. Betsy Herscberg's daughter and soon to be son-in-law are broadway performers. Linda and I are taking another one of her beading classes at the MW Stitches show.

June - hope you're feeling better; we miss you.

Joy - looking forward to seeing you and Don. Hope the DGGD doesn't wear you all out before then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you had a wonderful vacation.
Maya and I had an hour walk on the desert this a.m. Went to gym after lunch, but just to soak in jacuzzi. We are having cloudy, humid. Sprinkles last three days. Three floods on desert but no one hurt. But it aggravates arthritis. Jacuzzi helps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just teasing you julie - i would be 69 again - felt tons better than i do now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't mind acknowledging my 69th Sam! After all I want 70 to be special- (I will be going down to Christchurch, next year.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok


thewren said:


> and hopefully this will take you to the book. --- sam --- move to the top of the page where the book begins and you can read the entire book. i think the four missing persons are where the book open when you click the site i gave you - think they are the nxt four people.
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=24GeagUsL3wC&pg=PA62&lpg=PA62&dq=Bosley+mill+disaster&source=bl&ots=Vx6PVe3A0g&sig=Ez1mGRnukXysUovYWwJCKtV4OyE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CE4Q6AEwCGoVChMIsYCcp5_qxgIVio4NCh3mHwve#v=onepage&q=Bosley%20mill%20disaster&f=false


Sam, the chapters of the book you see here are all about incidents in the past, before 1970, not the same people but some are relatives of those working there these days, eg the Shinglers. The author retired around 1970.
Sorry you are feeling 'old' - lots of cheering healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the "horses" - the last picture is very sweet indeed. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:
> 
> Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.
> 
> Love this one where they're hand in hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the light house - we get cardinals every so often to our feeders - mainly during the fall. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All,
> 
> Boy! Life is just plain busy! I have missed SO much on the KTP, but I keep thinking of y'all! Julie: happy birthday! And hearty prayers for Alistair! I was very glad to read that Melody is doing better, and is able to knit! Healing prayer going her way,too. I decided to skip from page 32 of last week to here...so I have 60+ pages to try to catch up on. Don't know if I can.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam - It sounds as though Alex and Joslyn deserve one another. As my Gran would have said, " They don't spile (spoil) a pair!"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she certainly is a cutie. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.
> 
> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't ever remember hearing alex say he was sorry for anything he said or did. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, it is no wonder that you will cheer when Alex moves out. Hitting Heidi is shocking. My eldest once accidentally pushed me on to the settee when we were playing a silly game, he was so upset he would never play that game again. It wasn't as though he hurt me, I simply sat down, but he was in tears and so apologetic it took me and his younger brother ages to calm him down again.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about the explosion at the Mill. Prayers for all the missing and wounded. Glad that your nephew was not hurt.


Thanks, Budasha


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how old is your son darowil? --- sam



darowil said:


> And he is on his way home now.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> TNS, so sorry to hear of the mill explosion.
> 
> Fan, welcome, and thanks for sharing that lovely work. I have done cross stitch but not for quite some time now (still have all the supplies, of course... :mrgreen: ).


Thanks, Sorlenna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great trip sorlenna - always good to visit family - what fun sitting and talking to your mom and dad. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the last page now--so I'll fill you in a bit on where I've been!
> 
> We headed out to Kentucky (1,250 miles from here) last Friday to go to my parents' house (I don't like to announce online that I'll be away before I go), and they do not have internet service in their rural area. It actually was nice not to have the computer, as I got to sit and have long conversations with my parents, got to see my BFF, and did a little fishing and walking the home place. I took my knitting of course (two days in the car there and two days back!), finishing six hats and two feet for socks (didn't have the pattern I wanted for the cuff, so stopped there).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

of course - i didn't think about the time difference - 40 years is quite a long period of time. --- sam



TNS said:


> Ok
> 
> Sam, the chapters of the book you see here are all about incidents in the past, before 1970, not the same people but some are relatives of those working there these days, eg the Shinglers. The author retired around 1970.
> Sorry you are feeling 'old' - lots of cheering healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - the Guernsey and gown are looking wonderful.
> 
> TNS - sorry to hear of the mill explosion. So sorry to hear of the loss of lives! Prayers and sympathies to the families.


thanks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love the pictures, Carol. We were up that way about a week ago in the rain. We like to sit at the causeway on the bay and watch trains, or sit at East Harbor by the beach. Boy, were we surprised at how high the lake was! There was almost no beach compared to what it used to be. There might have been 1/3 of what there used to be. On a cool Sunday afternoon, there were very few people there.
> 
> I have been to Just For Ewe several times. I even have a few of her patterns. One is for a pumpkin purse, one a snowman purse, and something else, but I can't remember what it is. For as small as it is, how did you manage with your walker? Any time I have been there, you were lucky if someone could walk around you as you were looking at the yarn. Very nice place tho.
> 
> Are you going to make it to Vermilion to knit with us this week? We will be at the library. Or most of us will be. Sereta may be working.


~~~Tami, I am going to try my darndest to get there. Can't believe it is so late already and I haven't made one session yet.

Surprisingly, there was enough room for me and my walker at Just For Ewe. Snug, but I made it all 'round.

My friend & I tried to go to RoseMarie Yarn shop but it was just too hot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just saw the shark attack on the news, amazing he wasn't hurt.
We have had quite a few showers in the last week & that's really helped with the firefighting. They have allowed the evacuees to return home except those with lung trouble. 
I hope the new med's get you feeling better soon. No wonder your legs are a Ching after all the hard work you did this weekend.



pacer said:


> Sorlenna...It is good to hear from you once again.
> 
> Bonnie...So happy that your garden is recovering and doing better. I do hope the fires in Canada have diminished.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> My DH is always talking about his points! It is a joke between us. In fact, he started it. And, yes, he does nice things for me without even thinking about "points".


The brownie points thing is just a joke at our house too. Although this is the first time DH has come berry picking with me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I'm glad you had a good vacation, a lot of driving for a short stay, sounds like one of our trips.

Carol, glad your summer is going well & you re enjoying your company. Thanks for sharing the great pictures.

Kate, love your Grans sayings, was her last name Stewart? She sounds like she could be related to my Gran.

I've said before I think there are a lot of great genes on the KTP because we have sure produced a lot if beautiful grandkids.

Rookie, glad you had a great vacation. I can imagine your DH & his twin cause confusion for little ones.

Margaret, beautiful yarns, can't wait I see what you make. 

Went berry picking with my friend this afternoon, another 2.5 gallons in the freezer. She couldn't believe how big & abundant the berries were.
I got the garden & a flower bed weeded this morning .
Well, I'm tuckered out after the busy day, night all.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking dress - nice picture of you and your husband. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is so past my bedtime. --- sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good night Sam and thanks for inviting me in to the tea party. Early evening Tuesday here. Cheers Fan


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I decided I would change my avatar as I didn't like the apprehensive look on Luke's face in the last one. This one's not so good of Caitlin though....I can't win can I? :lol:


Always difficult trying to get two (or more) children to look good at the same time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.[/quote]

She is so cute and growing fast!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

PPP


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.
> 
> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


Tammi Arianna is beautiful what lovely eyes she has . Not a baby no more . I love when they start to get there own personalities . Sorry to hear about your DDIL miscarriage . It would have been happy and sad to get snuggles off Arianna
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are very different to us (fortunately!) but mine is well worth his weight in gold. Or maybe I should say in bools- he has even more books than I do yarn I think- and as I point out at least once I use the yarn it decreases the amount I have (well in theory) but once he reads a book it still is there! He has sold quite a few recently though (not that I can see a difference, but then when I use up yarn he can't see the gaps).
> Got distracted on Facebook so here I am. Must run away.
> One mor ball that I fogot to photograph. ANd while I have done it now ans it appears in my Photos albums it doesn't turn up when I try to post it. But you will soon see it made up into socks as it is to go with my club yarn whihc has a few weeks left before I 'must' be finished it.


 Lovely yarn Margaret how did your stall go . Did you make enough money to cover all your purchases 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i don't ever remember hearing alex say he was sorry for anything he said or did. --- sam


Alex sounds like my middle brother . He can be very charming when he wants to be especially if he wants something but underneath he is not a nice person . Very selfish always has been and always will be and can turn nasty when he does not get his own way . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what a great trip sorlenna - always good to visit family - what fun sitting and talking to your mom and dad. --- sam


Sounds like you had a wonderful time Sorlenna 
Long journey but worth it 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


Great photos. It's good to be able to put a face to a name.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, love your Grans sayings, was her last name Stewart? She sounds like she could be related to my Gran.


No her maiden name was McKay and her married name was Copeland, so it must just be the Scottish connection!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how old is your son darowil? --- sam


I think it was her DH she was talking about, Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie, I hope you have had a good Birthday. Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have had a quick read without really commenting.
> Went out to see my nieces school play tonight. The kids did a very good job but the play was horrid. At least unlike the rest of those who didn't like it I had my knitting. Think in our party of 9 the only one who really enjoyed it was my 11 year nephew. I was so unimpressed that I can't remember what it was called even after seeing it. My niece said that you need to see his plays twice to know what they mean. At which my heart sunk- I guess it means we will need to go and see a horrid play every year for the next 4 years! No way am I going to see it a seocnd time to work it was about. She was very disappointed- she thought we woul need tissues!
> 
> Happy Birthday Dawn- have a lovley day. Hope you get spoilt for th day.


Happy Birthday Dawn... I somehow missed it. Hope you had a wonderful day. :thumbup:

Margaret I hope you dont have to suffer through another weird play. How old is the niece? What a shame a school play had to be so complicated.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello all! I have been away without computers for a week, so I have a lot of reading to do but will try to get caught up over the next couple of days. I've missed you!


We missed you too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam


 :thumbup: LOL. Poor Sam, you are outnumbered on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's 90° with 69% humidity this afternoon - a nice breeze - perfect weather.
> 
> alex is moving out and into an apartment with his girlfriend - PRAISE THE LORD for favors large and small - i can hardly wait until he is gone. this morning avery sprayed a little of alex's "axe" body spray in the living room - don't ask why it was in the living room) and alex came unglued - did everything but hit him - told him he didn't deserve to live. joslyn doesn't like avery anyhow so said nothing. she was sitting at the table while i was drinking coffee and i told her this would never change because he thinks he doesn't need to change - that he is perfect the way it is and if you don't like it too bad. it's you that is going to need to change. i also told her that he has been known to hit his mother when she doesn't do something he thinks she should - calls her stupid - you get the picture. she got up from the table without saying a word - she probably doesn't like me very much easier - too bad - think they deserve each other. i guess she doesn't mind that alex thinks of himself first and will do what he wants to do without considering what you want. we will see how long this lasts although she doesn't seem to mind how he acts. i could go on but then i just get mad and that does no one any good - especially me - lol.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, sorry to hear that Alex has such an attitude. You are right it wont do you any good getting angry and stressed. Hopefully he will "grow up" and lose the attitude.

Have fun with the bears.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the "horses" - the last picture is very sweet indeed. --- sam


I'm amazed everytime we go there. Each of the buildings (about 30 in all) is decorated with some theme. DS's is a New York theme. Another is a London theme and the cafeteria looks somewhat like Kings Cross rail station. We walked through a building that was themed with the Wild Wild West and it had tumbleweed in the hallway with a carpet that was designed to look like it had stage coach wheel ruts and hoof prints, a hallway with coal cart tracks and coal mine painted on the wall, and a hallway with rain tracks and the front end of a train engine with light on coming out of tunnel painted on the wall. Every building has some very unusual and creative art --- the company is one of the biggest support for local artisans. We ended the day at a building where you can take a slide down from one floor to another. The kids had a ball going down the slide and then running back up the stairs to go again and again.

https://careers.epic.com/Home/LifeAtEpic


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:
> 
> Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.
> 
> Love this one where they're hand in hand.


Aaaw gorgeous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.
> 
> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


She is growing up sooo fast. Such a cutie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how old is your son darowil? --- sam


I don't have one- this was the surfer who escaped from the shark who is heading back home- I think Queensland


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sorlenna...It is good to hear from you once again.
> 
> Bonnie...So happy that your garden is recovering and doing better. I do hope the fires in Canada have diminished.
> 
> ...


Absolutely a very lucky young man for sure. His poor mother saw it on TV, how terrifying for her. He punched the shark and somehow it didnt bite him and he is fine. Shaken up though. They are saying here it would have been around 20feet in size going by its fin. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, beautiful yarns, can't wait I see what you make.
> 
> l.


All sock yarns- the blue, yellow and greens I will use for a pair of crochet socks. I have a pattern which I am assured is really good so now no excuse (well when I find some time). ANd mde nothing like the progress I wanted on knitting today- but some cute stuff to sure in a few days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely yarn Margaret how did your stall go . Did you make enough money to cover all your purchases
> Sonja


Don't know yet- depends on how my sales at the Guild stall went. No sales with the Feats in Socks- but good discount on the yarns for my help so that will help (but I have sold enough over the year to more than cover anything I am likely to buy for the rest of the years so I can't really complain).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm amazed everytime we go there. Each of the buildings (about 30 in all) is decorated with some theme. DS's is a New York theme. Another is a London theme and the cafeteria looks somewhat like Kings Cross rail station. We walked through a building that was themed with the Wild Wild West and it had tumbleweed in the hallway with a carpet that was designed to look like it had stage coach wheel ruts and hoof prints, a hallway with coal cart tracks and coal mine painted on the wall, and a hallway with rain tracks and the front end of a train engine with light on coming out of tunnel painted on the wall. Every building has some very unusual and creative art --- the company is one of the biggest support for local artisans. We ended the day at a building where you can take a slide down from one floor to another. The kids had a ball going down the slide and then running back up the stairs to go again and again.
> 
> https://careers.epic.com/Home/LifeAtEpic


Sounds a really interssting place. I like the sound of the slide! and I'm a far way from being a child.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> great looking dress - nice picture of you and your husband. --- sam


Ditto... RE Fan


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Alex sounds like my middle brother . He can be very charming when he wants to be especially if he wants something but underneath he is not a nice person . Very selfish always has been and always will be and can turn nasty when he does not get his own way .
> Sonja


Mmm, sound a little like my DD sad to say. However she is slowly improving and I must say that lately we seem to be getting on quite a bit better. She still needs to learn to bite her tongue though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a really interssting place. I like the sound of the slide! and I'm a far way from being a child.


I don't know if you clicked on the download to see the video of DGS going down the slide, but it's adult sized. Many of the workers go down the slide regularly. They work very hard there in a consultant environment where they stay working until there's a natural break and when you're working on medical records that Drs. and nurses need to be updates, you work around the clock many times. So the company has lots of perks in place as a reward for the hard work; they have coffee carts that are robots that maneuver on unseen tracks where employees can get sodas, coffees, teas, sweets, snacks, breakfast items, etc. DS has been there 10 years now. I've gone down the slide - it is fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:



> I don't know if you clicked on the download to see the video of DGS going down the slide, but it's adult sized. Many of the workers go down the slide regularly. They work very hard there in a consultant environment where they stay working until there's a natural break and when you're working on medical records that Drs. and nurses need to be updates, you work around the clock many times. So the company has lots of perks in place as a reward for the hard work; they have coffee carts that are robots that maneuver on unseen tracks where employees can get sodas, coffees, teas, sweets, snacks, breakfast items, etc. DS has been there 10 years now. I've gone down the slide - it is fun.


I clicked the download looks like fun a quick way to get down the stairs 
How come we didn't get a video of you coming down 😄
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I clicked the download looks like fun a quick way to get down the stairs
> How come we didn't get a video of you coming down 😄
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry Sam, got it wrong about who Darowil was referring to.  :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Birthday to Julie and Dawn!! Have a very special day and lots of fun things happen.


Thanks Spider


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


Sounds like a lovely bloke. I know that feeling of "Don't be nice to me or I'll blub!" I hope you are able to get your mum into the home that you want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I know it's late, but happy belated birthday wishes to both Dawn and Julie. Hope you both had lovely days and best wishes for a good year to come.


Thanks, Denise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, the Guernsey is lovely and the christening gown looks like it will be gorgeous. Keep showing us your progress.


I will, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Dawn and Julie. May your day be filled with many blessings. Julie your Gansey is looking wonderful.


Thank you, Pacer!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday from me too.


Thank you Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I had hoped that you wouldn't have to cook on your birthday. All of the food sounds good, but I'll pass on the haggis.


The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ditto from me too!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Rookie!



RookieRetiree said:


> Fan - welcome. Your work is beautiful.
> 
> Julie - the Guernsey and gown are looking wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


What a gorgeous sunset for your birthday and a lovely photo of you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just teasing you julie - i would be 69 again - felt tons better than i do now. --- sam


Thought so, Sam!!!! As we keep saying growing old is not for wimps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking dress - nice picture of you and your husband. --- sam


Agreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, I hope you have had a good Birthday. Hugs and best wishes.


Thanks so much, Cathy- yes it has been a good day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> What a gorgeous sunset for your birthday and a lovely photo of you all.


The sky went really red later, but I was tired and did not take any more!
Thanks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know if you clicked on the download to see the video of DGS going down the slide, but it's adult sized. Many of the workers go down the slide regularly. They work very hard there in a consultant environment where they stay working until there's a natural break and when you're working on medical records that Drs. and nurses need to be updates, you work around the clock many times. So the company has lots of perks in place as a reward for the hard work; they have coffee carts that are robots that maneuver on unseen tracks where employees can get sodas, coffees, teas, sweets, snacks, breakfast items, etc. DS has been there 10 years now. I've gone down the slide - it is fun.


Yes I saw him- it loked fun indeed. Sure is an interesting work place by the sounds of things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


Good to know that at least she won't need to change GPs. And that he agrees with you as your preference. A good GP is well worth there weight in gold. SOmetimes I think of changing becuase mine charges so much- then something happens to remind that she is good ao I stay- especially as she also MAryanne's GP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The sky went really red later, but I was tired and did not take any more!
> Thanks!


Wow- what you showed was really red- it must have been amazing later. So glad you had a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to know that at least she won't need to change GPs. And that he agrees with you as your preference. A good GP is well worth there weight in gold. SOmetimes I think of changing becuase mine charges so much- then something happens to remind that she is good ao I stay- especially as she also MAryanne's GP.


 :thumbup: Yep I like mine (and she bulk bills me) but she can be hard to get into. I could see mum's but he charges $75. Oh well at least now I know if I cant get into mine I will see him on those occasions. 
I had to "become" a patient there today so the paperwork would be correct for him to talk to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, what a ;ovely picture.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

martina said:


> I hope your gums heal soon. Sorry you are so busy in your hot weather. Why do you have to empty the balcony?


Martina - Twice a year the management company pressure washes the balconies. I have carpet down, plants, table and chairs, and the like. All must some inside for a few days, til everything is really dry. I love that area of my apartment, it's the best room. I do spend a great deal of time out there, weather permitting. I can't stand these terribly hot days. I eat my meals out there and read or knit. see pictures at Brenneman Farms and Brenneman Lakes apts. Have a good day...VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They are very different to us (fortunately!) but mine is well worth his weight in gold. Or maybe I should say in bools- he has even more books than I do yarn I think- and as I point out at least once I use the yarn it decreases the amount I have (well in theory) but once he reads a book it still is there! He has sold quite a few recently though (not that I can see a difference, but then when I use up yarn he can't see the gaps).
> Got distracted on Facebook so here I am. Must run away.
> One mor ball that I fogot to photograph. ANd while I have done it now ans it appears in my Photos albums it doesn't turn up when I try to post it. But you will soon see it made up into socks as it is to go with my club yarn whihc has a few weeks left before I 'must' be finished it.


Yes, our husbands are worth their weight in gold! I am spoiled rotten by mine. When we were in Tennessee this spring, he was looking at the campground map, which had advertisements around the border for local businesses, and saw an ad for a yarn shop. I had looked at the map, but didn't see the ad. Guess where he took me! A really nice shop, bought some yarn, and he found a shawl pin that he liked, and bought me for my birthday.

I love your pink and blue skeins!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's 90° with 69% humidity this afternoon - a nice breeze - perfect weather.
> 
> alex is moving out and into an apartment with his girlfriend - PRAISE THE LORD for favors large and small - i can hardly wait until he is gone. this morning avery sprayed a little of alex's "axe" body spray in the living room - don't ask why it was in the living room) and alex came unglued - did everything but hit him - told him he didn't deserve to live. joslyn doesn't like avery anyhow so said nothing. she was sitting at the table while i was drinking coffee and i told her this would never change because he thinks he doesn't need to change - that he is perfect the way it is and if you don't like it too bad. it's you that is going to need to change. i also told her that he has been known to hit his mother when she doesn't do something he thinks she should - calls her stupid - you get the picture. she got up from the table without saying a word - she probably doesn't like me very much easier - too bad - think they deserve each other. i guess she doesn't mind that alex thinks of himself first and will do what he wants to do without considering what you want. we will see how long this lasts although she doesn't seem to mind how he acts. i could go on but then i just get mad and that does no one any good - especially me - lol.
> 
> ...


Oh Lord, well, it's good that he will have to figure out how to live on his own, sort of anyway, and it's good that his girlfriend knows the truth, whether she wants to acknowledge it or not, after all, how a boy treats his momma is more or less how he's going to treat her in the long run. 
Hopefully you will have peace in the household, poor Avery, he's just a little boy, being a little boy, and a much better and more mature little boy than Alex by the sounds of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think she gets the stubborn/tenacious streak from me too which may not be such a good thing.


Might not be a good thing for now, but later in life will be a good thing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she certainly is a cutie. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Alex is the oldest, isn't he? You would think he would understand, coming from a large family that little ones do get into things at times. That's just part of growing up.
> 
> It's beautiful here today, not too hot & a nice breeze. I spent all morning in the flower beds & garden. Things are coming nicely if the #¥%£ deer would just stay away! I even found 3 cucumbers, had one for lunch, so good.
> My friend is coming this afternoon & we are going to pick more Saskatoons, I think. Probably have enough but she wants to go so I will get more.


We have a bunch of cuks coming along and 2 that are about 4 inches (pickling cuks) I don't eat a lot of regular eating cucumbers, but Marla does, so she has a couple of eaters at her house, I'll just take some of hers for that, and we should hopefully have enough dill pickles by the time we are done to last at least the year(I hope). 
Glad that the deer haven't gotten everything, trying to keep them out though is almost a test in futility, someone moved a very large rock to a spot by the garden ring around the tree stump where David has runner beans and peas planted, and Ryssa has figured out that she can just jump up on it and go over and eat his organic fertilizer. :roll: If it would help her grow, I might mix it specially for her, but I think all that it will do is give her stinky breath and still can't be great for her, so I'll be moving that rock today. I think it must have been my son while we were away, it wouldn't have been Marla, and David didn't know... Oh well a mystery. 
Hope that your garden continues to do well, and that you have less deer coming to visit for brunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I have finally caught up again. Page 32. I am doing laundry today. I seem to have caught a summer cold, so am taking my Echinecea and honey and cinnamon. Don't feel to bad but a little stuffy, and a bit of cough and scratchy voice on and off. M is having fun (NOT) trying to hear me at times. Time to go switch laundry and start stew for dinner. Prayers for all.


Hope that you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all thank you so much for wonderful comments on my adventures in stitches. The Lady is going to be awhile as yet to finish possibly into next year, as have to finish stitching then add beads and do ribbon embroidery on her hat, Never done that before so will be a challenge for sure. Dear Julie, wishing you a very happy birthday thinking of you today. And you too Dawn. That's three people born on 21st, our little adopted family baby Ella is one year old today too. Celebrations all round. Mm Julie love the haggis, it's a very special Scottish treat for you. Cheers Fan


Happy birthday to Ella!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Tami, I am going to try my darndest to get there. Can't believe it is so late already and I haven't made one session yet.
> 
> Surprisingly, there was enough room for me and my walker at Just For Ewe. Snug, but I made it all 'round.
> 
> My friend & I tried to go to RoseMarie Yarn shop but it was just too hot.


It sure was too hot! We had an outside wedding reception on Saturday, and everyone was just about soaked. And with the humidity, it was like trying to breathe thru soup! Sunday wasn't any better. We spent as much time in the air conditioning as possible. Yesterday, I didn't even go outside until about 7pm to get the mail. By then it was nice out. I have caught a summer cold, so really didn't like the humidity. Seems to be a bit better this morning. Love the cinnamon and honey cure! Brenda does have good A/C at Rae Marie's, so even if it is hot, it will feel good when you get there! She has some nice yarns, and you should have no trouble getting around in there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a great time with the grandkids this weekend:
> 
> Ages are 6, 3 and 1. Our Son has the two daughters and our youngest daughter is the boy's mom.
> 
> Love this one where they're hand in hand.


Great pics, they all have the same eyes, beautiful kids. I like the hand in hand one also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The brownie points thing is just a joke at our house too. Although this is the first time DH has come berry picking with me.


 :thumbup: Maybe he is thinking about how good the berries will taste come winter! Just making sure you have plenty for then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


What a beautiful couple! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


She is so cute and growing fast![/quote]

I can't believe how fast she is growing! And the words that are getting so clear. New ones all the time. I can't wait to see Cathy's reaction when Serena starts talking! She sure makes us smile.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> PPP
> 
> Tammi Arianna is beautiful what lovely eyes she has . Not a baby no more . I love when they start to get there own personalities . Sorry to hear about your DDIL miscarriage . It would have been happy and sad to get snuggles off Arianna
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja. It is very much a struggle for Kat to be around Arianna. She fights depression anyway, and has anxiety attacks sometimes, just thinking about leaving the apartment alone. But when Arianna will play with her, and let Kat hold her, it really helps Kat. By the way, Kat is my DDIL. Jason is like his dad, he doesn't show how he feels, but I know it's been very hard on him also, as he is definitely MY son! Very emotional, but I show it, where he doesn't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hi All,
> 
> Boy! Life is just plain busy! I have missed SO much on the KTP, but I keep thinking of y'all! Julie: happy birthday! And hearty prayers for Alistair! I was very glad to read that Melody is doing better, and is able to knit! Healing prayer going her way,too. I decided to skip from page 32 of last week to here...so I have 60+ pages to try to catch up on. Don't know if I can.
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous!!!!!
Weird fan, glad you took it back, hope that you get some break from the humidity though, everythings hotter when it's humid, sticky.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is growing up sooo fast. Such a cutie.


As is Serena!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you Sonja. Arianna is doing great. Oh my, yes, she is chattering! :lol: If it is something she wants, she knows the words! Bacon and M & M's are just a couple. She loves them both. She almost never gets chocolate, but M & M's are becoming a treat. She got mad at a restaurant a couple of weeks ago when Mommy changed her diaper, then used the facilities herself. SHE wanted on the potty, no way was Mom supposed to use it! So she got to sit there for a minute. She knows when she goes, now just to get her to tell us before hand. So M & M's are something special if she at least tries to sit there. She is not out going at all, very much attached to Mommy. From day one. The 16 was her big brother's 12th birthday. The party was Saturday, which we missed as we had a wedding reception to go to. What a surprise to find out she was running around playing with other little ones that she hasn't seen, sharing her little pool with them, and even letting my son and DDIL hold her and play in the big people pool with her! That was something special for the 2 of them, as she doesn't see them often, and doesn't usually want anything to do with them. And DDIL miscarried Christmas 2 years ago, so she at least got to snuggle and play. That little one would have been a year old this month, so a hard time for them. Perhaps the way Arianna played with them was her special gift for them.
> 
> Last week when they were here, she and mommy made brownies.


She's sure growing up, and just as cute as ever.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They had a blast together and lots of giggles!! The youngest one can now say Grandma and Grandpa .... but went up to DH's twin and said Grandpa and held her hands up to be picked up...she got as far up as his face and said no and wanted back down. She kept staring at the two guys for the rest of the day on Saturday, but on Sunday she could tell who was Grandpa and who wasn't .. smart for a 1 year old. She wanted to do everything the other two were doing and by darn she was going to do it whether Mom & Dad liked it or not; she has a real subbon/determined streak. Delightful kids, though and they behaved very well and minded all the grown ups.


 Children know, until they are old enough to start to question what their instincts. To funny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is so true, but we don't always get to pick life happenings into our schedule. I am planning on taking off the week of labor day to finish loose ends and hopefully get the house on the market. Fortunately, we have contractors lined up to do most of the difficult work and then I have asked a friend to go with me to help in September. Today I went for my 6 month check up. I go every 6 months since I had the cancer, tumor, and surgery to separate organs. My last surgery was in 2010 so I count my blessings. I had 5 surgeries in 4 years so these appointments are not as bad. We are watching a new growth on my leg and I will see a specialist in a few weeks to see what is going on. We don't think it is cancer, but then she didn't think my cancer spots were cancer either. Truthfully, my cancer spots didn't look like any textbook definitions or pictures of basal cell carcinoma and it did not act like it either. It had caused me great pain in walking and in getting out of bed in the morning. The surgeon said that there was no correlation with that pain and the cancer. After the 2nd round of surgeries to remove the cancer, I haven't experienced that pain since so I think there was a correlation between the pain and the cancer. The doctor is calling in a prescription for me to try until I see the dermatologist. I have been self treating for 2 1/2 months and not getting any positive results so time to try something stronger.
> 
> My legs are still a bit sore today from all the cramping, but I continued to drink gatorade today to help my body recover. Matthew took a break from drawing yesterday to let his hands rest after all the work he did to get the flooring up. I could not have done all that we did without his help this past weekend. I was so proud of him for sticking with it until the work was done. I am truly blessed to have him as my son.
> 
> ...


Keep taking care of yourself, and I know the boys take good care of you. Hopefully the doc is right this time and it's not cancerous. Keeping prayers going and fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, sound a little like my DD sad to say. However she is slowly improving and I must say that lately we seem to be getting on quite a bit better. She still needs to learn to bite her tongue though.


She will get better the longer she is no longer living at home with you. I am not sure they ever learn to bite their tongue, tho!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will have them at KAP so you could budget accordingly. You won't have to pay shipping so you can enjoy more cards.


 I like the way you think. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> :lol: :lol:


I was holding all the bags and stuff!! I sometimes swear that I'm the clothes rack! My daughter has a theory that you can hand a mother anything and she'll take it just because she's used to doing so. She keeps testing her theory by handing my gum wrappers, etc. and she's usually right in the outcome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


I know that feeling. You can be as strong as possible until someone shows you some sympathy/empathy and then all breaks loose. The doctors sounds like a wonderful guy and I'd take him up on his suggestions. Maybe he has an "in" to getting his patients into your favorite place. You ARE doing a marvelous job and I'm glad that he's acknowledged it for your peace of mind.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


He sounds like a wonderful Dr.! And for him to spend so much time with you, and to be able to agree to continue being her Dr. where ever your mom goes, is great! Here, it depends on where your nursing home is located, whether your dr. continues with you. It seems to depend on where the closest hospital is, and where the Dr. has hospital privleges.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


Looks like a very nice way to spend your birthday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


What a beautiful sunset! And so nice to see you and your guests. We use the timer setting on our cameras all the time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Martina - Twice a year the management company pressure washes the balconies. I have carpet down, plants, table and chairs, and the like. All must some inside for a few days, til everything is really dry. I love that area of my apartment, it's the best room. I do spend a great deal of time out there, weather permitting. I can't stand these terribly hot days. I eat my meals out there and read or knit. see pictures at Brenneman Farms and Brenneman Lakes apts. Have a good day...VA Sharon


It does look lovely and to have the area with a roof overhead is wonderful. It's an inconvenience, I'm sure, but necessary to keep the place looking so clean and inviting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's sure growing up, and just as cute as ever.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Might not be a good thing for now, but later in life will be a good thing.


Being in an all male family in a rural community where boys are much more valued than girls (two sisters were out of H.S. just as I was going into grade school) I had to be a fighter to stick up for myself and it has stuck with me so far and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know that feeling. You can be as strong as possible until someone shows you some sympathy/empathy and then all breaks loose. The doctors sounds like a wonderful guy and I'd take him up on his suggestions. Maybe he has an "in" to getting his patients into your favorite place. You ARE doing a marvelous job and I'm glad that he's acknowledged it for your peace of mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being in an all male family in a rural community where boys are much more valued than girls (two sisters were out of H.S. just as I was going into grade school) I had to be a fighter to stick up for myself and it has stuck with me so far and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


See, it has taken you a long way, and it will your DGD also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you, Sonja. It is very much a struggle for Kat to be around Arianna. She fights depression anyway, and has anxiety attacks sometimes, just thinking about leaving the apartment alone. But when Arianna will play with her, and let Kat hold her, it really helps Kat. By the way, Kat is my DDIL. Jason is like his dad, he doesn't show how he feels, but I know it's been very hard on him also, as he is definitely MY son! Very emotional, but I show it, where he doesn't.


We know how much Kat struggles. Our DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 (January and July) and our DGS was born in Feb. 2009 so the two girls would have had their babies just a few months apart. DD#1 loves being with the grandkids and is a wonderful aunt. So sad to see your kids suffer and know that Mother's Day and Father's Day are tough as well as every other holiday where family gets together. I'll keep Kat and Jason in my prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, hope everything works out for your Dr. visits. Sure can't help it to be on your feet as much as you are with your work and doing all that stuff at the house. Hope you are able to relax and sit with your feet up as much as possible and we'll pamper you at KAP (if you'll let us).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We know how much Kat struggles. Our DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 (January and July) and our DGS was born in Feb. 2009 so the two girls would have had their babies just a few months apart. DD#1 loves being with the grandkids and is a wonderful aunt. So sad to see your kids suffer and know that Mother's Day and Father's Day are tough as well as every other holiday where family gets together. I'll keep Kat and Jason in my prayers.


Thank you. As I will keep yours in my prayers. Our third would have been 27 this year. You never forget, but it does get easier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I got an email from our Marianne yesterday! She sends her love and prayers for all. She just got her computer back, and hopes to pop in for a minutes as often as possible. Other that very stressed, she is doing well.

As we were speaking of our DH's earning "points", I thought I'd share some big points that M earned this weekend, even with not feeling up to par after his oral surgery. My dishwasher has not been washing the dishes very well for some time, but had gotten to the point that I had to hand wash them all for the last month. I had bought the drop in cleaning pods, and dropped one in Sunday. Well, it started making funny noises, and I had him come in out of the garage where he was putting some stuff away, to listen. After he finished what he was doing, and rested a while, he started taking things apart. He still doesn't know what he did to it, but it is working great now! He earned big points for that one! 

Guess I better get off of here and get moving. Dishwasher to empty, now that it's working again, laundry to finish, some to put away after washing it yesterday, floors to vacuum..... All the stuff that I put off when I have NO energy! All of which will have me with no energy again tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- what you showed was really red- it must have been amazing later. So glad you had a great day.


It was, and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, what a ;ovely picture.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. As I will keep yours in my prayers. Our third would have been 27 this year. You never forget, but it does get easier.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like a very nice way to spend your birthday.


It was!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What a beautiful sunset! And so nice to see you and your guests. We use the timer setting on our cameras all the time!


Just a matter of finding the right spot to perch the camera, the few seconds delay works very well, when you have a planned 'escape' route!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


How nice to have such a lovely GP. Nice to know that he will be looking after your Mum wherever she goes.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


Glad the meal went well and was appreciated by a friendly group.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope the elk wasn't giving her the evil eye--they can be very dangerous!


I think the elk was probably thinking "stupid humans". lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorlenna...It is good to hear from you once again.
> 
> Bonnie...So happy that your garden is recovering and doing better. I do hope the fires in Canada have diminished.
> 
> ...


How scary, I used to like the ocean, but I think I'd think twice about getting in anytime soon. 
Wonder why they couldn't tell you that when you dropped it off, at least it's only one more day though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the last page now--so I'll fill you in a bit on where I've been!
> 
> We headed out to Kentucky (1,250 miles from here) last Friday to go to my parents' house (I don't like to announce online that I'll be away before I go), and they do not have internet service in their rural area. It actually was nice not to have the computer, as I got to sit and have long conversations with my parents, got to see my BFF, and did a little fishing and walking the home place. I took my knitting of course (two days in the car there and two days back!), finishing six hats and two feet for socks (didn't have the pattern I wanted for the cuff, so stopped there).
> 
> ...


I don't post on fb that we are going away until we get back either, you never know who's keeping an eye out for people being gone. 
So glad that you had a great trip, that's not a short drive, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, glad you had a wonderful vacation.
> Maya and I had an hour walk on the desert this a.m. Went to gym after lunch, but just to soak in jacuzzi. We are having cloudy, humid. Sprinkles last three days. Three floods on desert but no one hurt. But it aggravates arthritis. Jacuzzi helps.


And the main reason to live in the desert is for the dry heat as opposed to the humid, I sure hope that it passes soon and you can get some good relief from authur. Very glad that no one was hurt in the floods.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


Lovely couple, past and present.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jogged 30 minutes for first time. Then walked 20 minutes. Yeah me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Page 39, just marking my spot so I can finish getting caught up this afternoon/evening. I sent David off to work this morning so I'm going to get the rugs all up and the floors swept and mopped before going to knit group later, need a good hot shower too, before I head out. 
You all have a great day, see you later. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad the meal went well and was appreciated by a friendly group.


Thanks, Angela!
And what is more we have left overs, so won't need to cook for a while.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Angela!
> And what is more we have left overs, so won't need to cook for a while.


Even better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a matter of finding the right spot to perch the camera, the few seconds delay works very well, when you have a planned 'escape' route!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't post on fb that we are going away until we get back either, you never know who's keeping an eye out for people being gone.
> So glad that you had a great trip, that's not a short drive, that's for sure.


I don't either. If I think we will be near someone, I will send them an email or PM, otherwise, it isn't "advertised". I do have a friend that we see quite often in public that I will send a text to to let her know, as she worries when she doesn't see us as often at the usual place. The kids, and a nephew, keep an eye on the house, too, as does the neighbor. It all helps!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And the main reason to live in the desert is for the dry heat as opposed to the humid, I sure hope that it passes soon and you can get some good relief from authur. Very glad that no one was hurt in the floods.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't ever remember hearing alex say he was sorry for anything he said or did. --- sam


It's no wonder that you're glad Alex is moving out. I'm sure he'll get his com-uppance after they've been living together for a while. What goes around, comes around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't post on fb that we are going away until we get back either, you never know who's keeping an eye out for people being gone.
> So glad that you had a great trip, that's not a short drive, that's for sure.


I try to load the car in secret too...nothing screams leaving for a long time than the garage door open and the back of the Jeep open and getting loaded to the gills with coolers, etc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna, sounds like you really enjoyed your trip. Great to visit with your parents and siblings, also your auntie. Did your DD give your cat a bath??? That must have been some trick. I pick my cat up and just walk by the sink and she almost has a fit. :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


Very nice picture of the two of you. Glad your new machine is working well. Dress looks very nice too. Do you still have it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know if you clicked on the download to see the video of DGS going down the slide, but it's adult sized. Many of the workers go down the slide regularly. .


Sounds like a company that looks after their employees. Slide must be fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


What a gorgeous sunset! Nice picture of you and guests, but who was taking the picture?

I see you were using a timer


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure was too hot! We had an outside wedding reception on Saturday, and everyone was just about soaked. And with the humidity, it was like trying to breathe thru soup! Sunday wasn't any better. We spent as much time in the air conditioning as possible. Yesterday, I didn't even go outside until about 7pm to get the mail. By then it was nice out. I have caught a summer cold, so really didn't like the humidity. Seems to be a bit better this morning. Love the cinnamon and honey cure! Brenda does have good A/C at Rae Marie's, so even if it is hot, it will feel good when you get there! She has some nice yarns, and you should have no trouble getting around in there.


It was a hot weekend here too. Sorry you caught a summer cold. Sometimes it can be the worst. Hope you get rid of it quickly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer, hopefully the doctor is right and the growth isn't cancerous. Take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Went to the market yesterday and saw that our corn is ready. I splurged and bought corn, cherries and strawberries. Guess what I had for lunch!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You both made a lovely couple then and now too!


Fan said:


> Hi all, a big thank you to everyone who has responded to my creative projects so positively. I got to try my new washing machine today and it works very well after the trouble we had over weekend it's a big relief. Weather today in downunder Auckland NZ is a brisk icy wind but some sun also, so got the washing dry outside. Thought you might like a peek at my first ever crochet dress back in 1968, aged 20.with my then boyfriend, now husband Stu. Then we fast forward to recent days. I'm still slim and he isn't lol! All the good home Kiwi cooking does do strange things to ones waistline over many years of marriage.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad your surgery went well except for the " adventure "getting into your house,great the troops came to your rescue. Hope you are back to normal soon.

Julie, great pictures, that sunset it amazing.

Fan, nice to put a face with a name.

Rookie, it definitely sounds like your son works at an interesting place.
Cathy, I'm glad your mom has a great doctor & she will be able to continue with him. I didn't realize you had to pay for Dr visits, ours is covered by government healthcare.
I never put anything on Facebook about our travels until we are home. I'm sure there are thieves who monitor that. I just heard in the radio the RCMP have caught 16 in an auto theft ring at a Reserve just north of here. 
For some reason I didn't sleep well last night , kind of achy, maybe just out in the heat too much yesterday so I'm dragging my butt today, maybe a nap will make me more ambitious. I'm it in to nap in the day but sure feel that way today. We had company before 9 this morning & they didn't leave til after 11 so I did very little this morning.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


Glad it all went well at the hospital though it sounds like your troubles started when you got home. Thank goodness Hannah kept you from falling heavily and then the troops showed up to get you up the steps. Please, please walk very carefully around the house and rest as much as you can. Love and hugs x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you get your nap. I'm going to have mine.
Gwen, so sorry for trouble on stairs. Glad surgery went well. Rest. I'll bet that is doctors orders and exactly what you need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


Your mum has a good doctor Cathy . Glad she doesn't have to change 
I know what you mean about make me sob 
I think I have permanent lock jaw from trying not to sob . I should think you have to . I do hope your mum is now on the mend and that there is no more confusion . How is her weight doing 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


Beautiful sunset Julie and it looks like you all had a lovely time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> What a beautiful couple! Thanks for sharing.


I think you made a lovely couple to Fan , then and now . The dress is lovely too
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Keep taking care of yourself, and I know the boys take good care of you. Hopefully the doc is right this time and it's not cancerous. Keeping prayers going and fingers and toes crossed.


Please take care Mary and make sure you get your legs checked properly 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Even better!


 :thumbup: re: left overs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a gorgeous sunset! Nice picture of you and guests, but who was taking the picture?
> 
> I see you were using a timer


Yes, and it happened that Gordon had the same type of camera in his collection, so he knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That was quite an adventure, *Gwen*! Hoping you are not so painful now.
*Bonnie* -thanks- there have been even better sunsets, but my camera was downstairs! Hard to get up and down fast enough, plus the pain factor.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your surgery went well except for the " adventure "getting into your house,great the troops came to your rescue. Hope you are back to normal soon.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, that sunset it amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful sunset Julie and it looks like you all had a lovely time
> Sonja


It was quite lovely! And there was lots of conversation which is always good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> It was a hot weekend here too. Sorry you caught a summer cold. Sometimes it can be the worst. Hope you get rid of it quickly.


Thank you. My ears are plugged today and a little wobbly because of that, and tired but I feel better today than yesterday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sadly the dress is no longer in my possession. It was donated to a charity store long ago. Julie a lovely photo of you all, and aren't we getting some amazing sunsets lately?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


I am so sorry you had trouble when you got home! Take care. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sadly the dress is no longer in my possession. It was donated to a charity store long ago. Julie a lovely photo of you all, and aren't we getting some amazing sunsets lately?


I don't see the sunset so well, at home, but they have certainly been lovely, here! How are you the am., Fan? It is a bit grey here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your surgery went well except for the " adventure "getting into your house,great the troops came to your rescue. Hope you are back to normal soon.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, that sunset it amazing.
> 
> ...


Make sure to drnk plenty of water. You may have gotten a little dehydrated yesterday. I'm ready for a nap too!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

All ok Julie, still in bed catching up on emails then it's up and going to workshop again. Always something to do up there. Whereabouts are you at present?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> All ok Julie, still in bed catching up on emails then it's up and going to workshop again. Always something to do up there. Whereabouts are you at present?


Down at Peka Peka- just north of Waikenae- staying with my friend Gerry, me and Ringo!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


OMGosh. Did they warn you that could happen? Hope that it was just a fluke and that everything heals okay and that you'll be up and about as soon as Drs. say it's okay.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad your surgery went well except for the " adventure "getting into your house,great the troops came to your rescue. Hope you are back to normal soon.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, that sunset it amazing.
> 
> ...


All that berry picking may have done you in. Hope you're doing much better quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. My ears are plugged today and a little wobbly because of that, and tired but I feel better today than yesterday.


Man, I hope it's not what I had with the ears and sinus which took over 3 weeks to ease -- still susceptible to plugged ears when the barometric pressure lowers. The weather has been beautiful yesterday and today so I'm hoping to get to 100% soon. All you can do is take care of yourself and rest as much as possible (right?).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan - love the photos you've shared especially the ones of you and your hubby. I certainly couldn't fit into anything that I made for myself when I was dating DH, but then neither can he!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jogged 30 minutes for first time. Then walked 20 minutes. Yeah me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sorlenna, sounds like you really enjoyed your trip. Great to visit with your parents and siblings, also your auntie. Did your DD give your cat a bath??? That must have been some trick. I pick my cat up and just walk by the sink and she almost has a fit. :lol: :lol:


She gives him a bath once a year in the summer--he has very long hair and it gets matted from shedding and so forth, and the bath really loosens it up. I try to keep him brushed but as he gets older, some of it seems to stick too tightly (and if I pull when I brush, he gets quite upset). He does get mad about the bath but he will tolerate it from her--no idea why!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely photos, all--nice to see. I am a bit behind on pictures myself, which I hope to remedy soon.

To all who are 'ailing' today--healing thoughts coming your way. Gwen, glad the surgery went well.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie I know where you are, we stayed once in a very quirky motel at Pekapeka beach, right on the ocean. Had friends in Waikanae too, but they have moved. Gotta get moving cheers Fan


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry you had trouble when you got home! Take care. You are in my prayers.


Glad your daughter was there to stop you having a nasty fall Gwen .hope you are walking a bit better by now 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, lovely picture.
Gwen take it easy. Stay put for awhile and just sleep and rest.
Today was another chain saw and trimming day at the lake. Today we added fire. Burnt all the branches we trimmed the last two days. I need to get some plants to plant down by the lake that will come up every year. Tomorrow is work inside day, lots of projects inside also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was alex most of today. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Alex sounds like my middle brother . He can be very charming when he wants to be especially if he wants something but underneath he is not a nice person . Very selfish always has been and always will be and can turn nasty when he does not get his own way .
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops --- sam



KateB said:


> I think it was her DH she was talking about, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

double oops --- sam



darowil said:


> I don't have one- this was the surfer who escaped from the shark who is heading back home- I think Queensland


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've not seen them but daniel crocheted a pair of socks for heidi - i gather they are more like slipper socks. --- sam



darowil said:


> All sock yarns- the blue, yellow and greens I will use for a pair of crochet socks. I have a pattern which I am assured is really good so now no excuse (well when I find some time). ANd mde nothing like the progress I wanted on knitting today- but some cute stuff to sure in a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

triple oops --- sam



KateB said:


> Sorry Sam, got it wrong about who Darowil was referring to.  :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sounds like a great doctor - how good that he will remain hr doctor regardless of where she goes. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a good time was had by all. how was the haggis? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've not seen them but daniel crocheted a pair of socks for heidi - i gather they are more like slipper socks. --- sam


I've been thinking about crocheting socks, too--thinking maybe they will be a bit thicker/warmer for winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will be signing up for a marathon in no time. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jogged 30 minutes for first time. Then walked 20 minutes. Yeah me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad it is over - that was quite an ordeal getting into the house - rest with you leg up - sending tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought they would be stiffer because of being crocheted. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I've been thinking about crocheting socks, too--thinking maybe they will be a bit thicker/warmer for winter.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, I am glad that your operation is over, but sorry that you had such trouble getting in to your home afterwards. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought they would be stiffer because of being crocheted. --- sam


I'm really not sure--will have to try them out to find out, I reckon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Man, I hope it's not what I had with the ears and sinus which took over 3 weeks to ease -- still susceptible to plugged ears when the barometric pressure lowers. The weather has been beautiful yesterday and today so I'm hoping to get to 100% soon. All you can do is take care of yourself and rest as much as possible (right?).


I hope not, too. Can't do much else but rest. M took my to Aldi's and walmart when he came home. I've done a couple loads of laundry and instead of sewing the last time I went downstairs to put a load in, I started sorting my mess! I am now sitting outside cooking dinner in the grill. It is beautiful out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to love this --- sam

http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this --- sam
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


That was sweet!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


Sounds like you came home too soon. Good that your daughters were there to help you. Hope the pain goes away quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was quite an adventure, *Gwen*! Hoping you are not so painful now.
> *Bonnie* -thanks- there have been even better sunsets, but my camera was downstairs! Hard to get up and down fast enough, plus the pain factor.


Maybe you'll have to start carrying the camera in your pocket. I found on the bike trip every time I put the camera away in the trunk I would see something I had wanted a photo of & since I take 90% of the pictures on the move no second chances. I have discovered I can attach it to my belt loop with a half-htch so it's handy but no danger of dropping it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All that berry picking may have done you in. Hope you're doing much better quickly.


Just being lazy today, fine now :roll:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She gives him a bath once a year in the summer--he has very long hair and it gets matted from shedding and so forth, and the bath really loosens it up. I try to keep him brushed but as he gets older, some of it seems to stick too tightly (and if I pull when I brush, he gets quite upset). He does get mad about the bath but he will tolerate it from her--no idea why!


Mine has to go to the vet for a hair cut when she gets matted. No way am I going to give her a bath


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely a very lucky young man for sure. His poor mother saw it on TV, how terrifying for her. He punched the shark and somehow it didnt bite him and he is fine. Shaken up though. They are saying here it would have been around 20feet in size going by its fin. :shock:


I read in one of the articles that two sharks were present in that ordeal. I watched the video shortly after it took place. I am so happy that he didn't have any physical injuries in that attack. I think he could have won a swimming race as fast as he was swimming to get away from the sharks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


That sounds like an adventurous effort getting into your place. Hope it was just from the meds and nothing else- and that you din't do yourslef any harm.
Remember to take it a bit more easy than last time. One advantage of being so tired!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've not seen them but daniel crocheted a pair of socks for heidi - i gather they are more like slipper socks. --- sam


The pattern I have is for socks that I can wear in my shoes like my knitted ones.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I think I am caught up. I am very tired so I am not taking time to comment. My body is getting jerky so I know I need to get to sleep to avoid getting worse. Goodnight to everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie I know where you are, we stayed once in a very quirky motel at Pekapeka beach, right on the ocean. Had friends in Waikanae too, but they have moved. Gotta get moving cheers Fan


 :thumbup: Hope your day has gone well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Spider!



Spider said:


> Julie, lovely picture.
> Gwen take it easy. Stay put for awhile and just sleep and rest.
> Today was another chain saw and trimming day at the lake. Today we added fire. Burnt all the branches we trimmed the last two days. I need to get some plants to plant down by the lake that will come up every year. Tomorrow is work inside day, lots of projects inside also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a good time was had by all. how was the haggis? --- sam


That is still in one piece, in the fridge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe you'll have to start carrying the camera in your pocket. I found on the bike trip every time I put the camera away in the trunk I would see something I had wanted a photo of & since I take 90% of the pictures on the move no second chances. I have discovered I can attach it to my belt loop with a half-htch so it's handy but no danger of dropping it.


Don't usually have a pocket- but I have a really nice little camera bag!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just being lazy today, fine now :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, those were great pictures..looks like you had an enjoyable time. 
Gwenniepooh, so sorry about your post surgery difficult time. I am hoping you are taking it easy and relaxing now..be sure to take 7-10 deep breaths every hour and move your legs so you don't get pneumonia or blood clots. I'm wishing you a speedy return to painfree. 
Just spent a few moments harvesting the several handfuls of ripe golden cherry tomatoes. I have to keep constant watch on the plants as Molly remembers them from last year and is out there daily looking for more to eat. I have never had a dog, before, who loved tomatoes so much. Unfortunately, she can only have one or two so as not to upset her blood sugar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, those were great pictures..looks like you had an enjoyable time.
> Gwenniepooh, so sorry about your post surgery difficult time. I am hoping you are taking it easy and relaxing now..be sure to take 7-10 deep breaths every hour and move your legs so you don't get pneumonia or blood clots. I'm wishing you a speedy return to painfree.
> Just spent a few moments harvesting the several handfuls of ripe golden cherry tomatoes. I have to keep constant watch on the plants as Molly remembers them from last year and is out there daily looking for more to eat. I have never had a dog, before, who loved tomatoes so much. Unfortunately, she can only have one or two so as not to upset her blood sugar.


I didn't realize tomatoes would bother blood sugar. I don't like tomatoes, just sauce and ketchup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes we had a fun evening! 
And thanks- Molly is quite a card, eating tomatoes from the vine!



flyty1n said:


> Julie, those were great pictures..looks like you had an enjoyable time.
> Gwenniepooh, so sorry about your post surgery difficult time. I am hoping you are taking it easy and relaxing now..be sure to take 7-10 deep breaths every hour and move your legs so you don't get pneumonia or blood clots. I'm wishing you a speedy return to painfree.
> Just spent a few moments harvesting the several handfuls of ripe golden cherry tomatoes. I have to keep constant watch on the plants as Molly remembers them from last year and is out there daily looking for more to eat. I have never had a dog, before, who loved tomatoes so much. Unfortunately, she can only have one or two so as not to upset her blood sugar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I can't believe how fast she is growing! And the words that are getting so clear. New ones all the time. I can't wait to see Cathy's reaction when Serena starts talking! She sure makes us smile.


 :thumbup: Serena is starting to say a couple of things.... Up... sounds like ap ! She will bring a book over and stand there ap ap. LOL then she will start climbing down still saying ap ap! Funny. She says mum, nan nan, nearly says book, yum yum.... she puts her little out and nearly says no more. Just gorgeous. And DD rings me every time there is something new happening, which is nice. She is really enjoying Serena so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Serena is starting to say a couple of things.... Up... sounds like ap ! She will bring a book over and stand there ap ap. LOL then she will start climbing down still saying ap ap! Funny. She says mum, nan nan, nearly says book, yum yum.... she puts her little out and nearly says no more. Just gorgeous. And DD rings me every time there is something new happening, which is nice. She is really enjoying Serena so much.


That is so wonderful! Terrific that DD is keeping you in the loop!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know that feeling. You can be as strong as possible until someone shows you some sympathy/empathy and then all breaks loose. The doctors sounds like a wonderful guy and I'd take him up on his suggestions. Maybe he has an "in" to getting his patients into your favorite place. You ARE doing a marvelous job and I'm glad that he's acknowledged it for your peace of mind.


Thanks, I rang the nursing home today and let them know what the doctor said, It sounds like we are all just waiting for a bed to become available and they will call me. Unfortunately it is waiting for someone to pass away which would make for availability. Sad


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


So glad the surgery went well, but oh Gwen sorry you collapsed and werent able to get up the steps. I can imagine it must have been very painful for you. I hope you are getting lots of help from your family and also lots of rest.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Your mum has a good doctor Cathy . Glad she doesn't have to change
> I know what you mean about make me sob
> I think I have permanent lock jaw from trying not to sob . I should think you have to . I do hope your mum is now on the mend and that there is no more confusion . How is her weight doing
> Sonja


I really feel for you Sonja, you have SO much going on with your family. Lock jaw is a good way of explaining! I havent heard that they have weighed mum again yet. I will ask at the end of the week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this --- sam
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


Aaaw, how sweet!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Serena is starting to say a couple of things.... Up... sounds like ap ! She will bring a book over and stand there ap ap. LOL then she will start climbing down still saying ap ap! Funny. She says mum, nan nan, nearly says book, yum yum.... she puts her little out and nearly says no more. Just gorgeous. And DD rings me every time there is something new happening, which is nice. She is really enjoying Serena so much.


She sounds like such fun and it's nice that DD is sharing all these things with you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I rang the nursing home today and let them know what the doctor said, It sounds like we are all just waiting for a bed to become available and they will call me. Unfortunately it is waiting for someone to pass away which would make for availability. Sad


Yes, sadly that's what it means, but I truly believe that when it's our time, it's our time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so wonderful! Terrific that DD is keeping you in the loop!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Serena is starting to say a couple of things.... Up... sounds like ap ! She will bring a book over and stand there ap ap. LOL then she will start climbing down still saying ap ap! Funny. She says mum, nan nan, nearly says book, yum yum.... she puts her little out and nearly says no more. Just gorgeous. And DD rings me every time there is something new happening, which is nice. She is really enjoying Serena so much.


Thata sounds good- you can enjoy here more this way without always having to be repsonsible for her.
It's so exciting when they start talking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate. 

If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I rang the nursing home today and let them know what the doctor said, It sounds like we are all just waiting for a bed to become available and they will call me. Unfortunately it is waiting for someone to pass away which would make for availability. Sad


Hard but not as bad as Ben Marianne's son waiting for someone healthy to die so he can get a kidney. 
Have they given you any idea whereabouts she is on the list? Though need is just as much a part as time on the list. Being in hospital is always helpful as they jump you up high so as to get you out. But it also gives you less freedom to wait until the one you want comes up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


They are really cute. Vicki is doing very well for herself. Well done


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hard but not as bad as Ben Marianne's son waiting for someone healthy to die so he can get a kidney.
> Have they given you any idea whereabouts she is on the list? Though need is just as much a part as time on the list. Being in hospital is always helpful as they jump you up high so as to get you out. But it also gives you less freedom to wait until the one you want comes up.


He said she is in the top group of the list. She isnt classified as in hospital as it is transission care in a nursing home. They havent put any pressure on us as yet thank goodness. My understanding is you can be in transission care for 12 weeks and she has been there for 5... so we should be ok I guess


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


The finger puppets are great. I believe all pediatricians should have children of their own...nothing like that for practical experience! Wishing her well with exams and pregnancy/delivery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this --- sam
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


You were right!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - I hope you're feeling better today with no ill effects from your fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I rang the nursing home today and let them know what the doctor said, It sounds like we are all just waiting for a bed to become available and they will call me. Unfortunately it is waiting for someone to pass away which would make for availability. Sad


One does end up in double bind situations, like that- If Miffy had had a liver available, there was a chance she may have survived- but it was a horrible thought that another family had to be plunged into grief.
None the less, I do hope the bed becomes available sooner rather than later for Mum's sake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


The finger puppets are great, Margaret! Hoping all goes smoothly for Vicky with her goals, it will be great if bubs and exams all dove tail.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> He said she is in the top group of the list. She isnt classified as in hospital as it is transission care in a nursing home. They havent put any pressure on us as yet thank goodness. My understanding is you can be in transission care for 12 weeks and she has been there for 5... so we should be ok I guess


Thats good- a bit like respite. The problems will arise in a couple of months if she is still there by the sounds of things. And in the top group hopefully she won't need to wait too long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


The gown is going to be a work of art Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The gown is going to be a work of art Julie.


It has been a learning process, Margaret! the lace is very stiff in places, and the bodice was designed with small tucks/pleats, but they just did not look right- so we have sewn on the narrow ribbon instead- have yet to work out exactly how I will sew the skirt, but Gerry likes how it is coming on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been a learning process, Margaret! the lace is very stiff in places, and the bodice was designed with small tucks/pleats, but they just did not look right- so we have sewn on the narrow ribbon instead- have yet to work out exactly how I will sew the skirt, but Gerry likes how it is coming on.


It is gorgeous! You are very clever. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is gorgeous! You are very clever. :thumbup:


Thank you Cathy! It does help having such lovely lace to work with!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Cathy! It does help having such lovely lace to work with!


Very delicate and beautiful. No way could I stitch that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very delicate and beautiful. No way could I stitch that.


 :thumbup: I made one once with antique laces from my grandmother's collection- my part retriever puppy managed to leap onto the dresser and thence to the bassinet that the doll wearing it was in, The gown was a disaster- and the head came off the doll- it was Mum's old China headed doll, known as Anthony- double disaster!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I made one once with antique laces from my grandmother's collection- my part retriever puppy managed to leap onto the dresser and thence to the bassinet that the doll wearing it was in, The gown was a disaster- and the head came off the doll- it was Mum's old China headed doll, known as Anthony- double disaster!


Oh no! :shock: :shock:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, your gown is gorgeous.
Gwen, hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazing.


thewren said:


> you are going to love this --- sam
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh no! :shock: :shock:


I was horrified! Never had thought of the puppy getting so high up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, your gown is gorgeous.
> Gwen, hope you are feeling better today.


It is lovely lace, isn't it?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree. Just lovely.


darowil said:


> The gown is going to be a work of art Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree. Just lovely.


Thanks Gwen- I have a very good starting point!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


Glad you are feeling better- it must have been a nasty feeling when you landed on the steps.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


The sunset is beautiful Julie , but the christening gown is gorgeous. I would be to scared to touch the lace when it didn't belong to me , but you are doing a fantastic job 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


Glad you are feeling better Gwen , hope you will soon be pain free 
How is your garden coming along ? Have you had any vegtables from it ? 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


It is so beautiful. I meant the gown but the sunset is too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine has to go to the vet for a hair cut when she gets matted. No way am I going to give her a bath


It's funny, but I don't think I'd try it with him, either--DD is the only one who can manage it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The gown is beautiful and it looks like you are in a very pretty place. 

I made the white dresses for our girls' First Communions when they were about 7. I used the lace from my wedding dress and they turned out very nice, but nearly as gorgeous and elaborate as that gown.

The work on the yard has finally started. It's been there waiting since last Fall when we pulled out the bushes and plants in preparation for new patio, front stoop and walkway from the garage to the front door. The previous concrete was all cracked and sunken and the workmen out there right now are working away with jackhammers. It's a bit noisy but I'm so glad the project has begun. The next task is to fill in all the dirt that has eroded from around the house foundation over the last 50 years. The workmen will put in enough dirt to bring it back up to where it should be to get the right pitch to provide drainage of any rain away from the house. Once that is all done (pretty hard work in this heat), they'll build the sand base for the inter-locked brick and begin the front patio, stoop and walkway design. I'm so glad to get rid of the ugly concrete; made even uglier by DH who figured the concrete was being torn out anywhat so it would be okay to spray paint hardware and cabinets on the concrete without paper. It looked a real mess for the past 2 weeks between the wet dirt, bleak front with not plants, and a messy sidewalk. The tree and bush planting will have to wait until early fall since the weather is way too hot right now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The pattern I have is for socks that I can wear in my shoes like my knitted ones.


I figure that if I use a hook equal to the small needle with sock yarn, it will be about the same fit-wise, but perhaps a bit warmer. I will find out one of these days when I get to that on my list! :XD:



tami_ohio said:


> I didn't realize tomatoes would bother blood sugar. I don't like tomatoes, just sauce and ketchup.


They are fruits...so more sugar than a veggie, I'm thinking? I never really thought about that before, but good to know.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks, I rang the nursing home today and let them know what the doctor said, It sounds like we are all just waiting for a bed to become available and they will call me. Unfortunately it is waiting for someone to pass away which would make for availability. Sad


Certainly sad for someone to lose a person who is loved...but if that person passes from age, it is perhaps after a good long life (I hope).

The finger puppets look great, Margaret, and I'm sure DD will do superbly on her exams. 

Glad you're feeling better, Gwen--keep resting--let your body tell you what you need.

Jeanette, sounds like things are quite busy at your place, but I'm sure that it will be worth putting up with the noise when the work is done. There's such a feeling of satisfaction with things like that.

I forgot to tell y'all that my mother gave me some quilt blocks that my Mamaw made--we aren't sure when, but she's been gone 20 years now--and Mother wants me to set them and finish the quilt for her. So guess what came up in my email from Joanns today? Yep, quilting supplies on sale! So I think I might head over there today to take a look. I think I will do a smaller quilt first to get back up to speed with the work and then start on it.

Be back later--hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


Lovely sunset and the christening gown is beginning to look gorgeous.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol: 

I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!

I'm sure Gwen has kept you up to speed during my lack of computer cooperation  But thanks to both my wonderful son's I have a working computer once again! :thumbup: :thumbup: Still doing some tweaking via remote access, but hopefully it will finally cooperate and let me in the forum easily. 

I cannot stay long to respond this morning, I have been online with Daniel and Ben getting this thing working and I need to go and do my daily harvest from my gardens. I'm not happy with the square foot plans, but I have some ideas to make them better next year (hopefully). My tomatoes are doing amazingly well in 5 gallon buckets, LOL.. who knew?? 
Okay.. sorry if I get on the garden topic I get lost in thoughts :lol: I have finally started knitting again. Gwen's visit last week got me motivated to pick up the needles, I didn't realize how much I missed it! 

Gotta run, Mom's calling... Hugs and Loves, always close in my heart and in my prayers ;-)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, the finger puppets are cute , hope Vicki does well on the exam.

Julie, great pictures, the gown is going to be beautiful.

Rookie, sounds like you will have a whole new place by the time all your renovations were done.

Sorleena, I hope you will show us the quilt when you get it done. I get emails from some place called Connecting Threads in the US that has very nice fabrics & some amazing prices. I just bought some stuff about a month ago all under $2/yard & they are beautiful fabrics. They had a big sale in their clearance stuff. Members of our quilt club buy thread from there & say it's better then what we can buy locally.

We had a really wild night here, it was rumbling before I went to bed at 11 but about 2am things got really crazy, constant lightening, wind, rain & hail. Fortunately the hail was pea sized DH will have to check crops to see if there is any damage, we got 1.2 inches of rain in about 1/2 hr so I imagine some things are flat, I know the flowers I can see from the house look pretty sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad you're feeling better today.

Marianne, great to see you back. Sounds like you have a garden like mine, do you get carried away in the spring too? Lol.
Cathy, I know it's sad to think someone has to die for your mom to get a bed but some of the people in those nursing homes are no longer really living, just existing. Sometimes death is kinder than the existence they are having. My step-dad was in a nursing home in Battleford for 2 months after he had his stroke, the re-hab unit he was in had 4 beds & was on the end-stage alzeimer ward. There were at least 20 patients who were in Broda chairs curled up & being fed by syringe, it was horrible. Dad said it would be a Blessing if during the night carbon monoxide got the while ward. He was so glad to leave there although they didn't manage to do much for him.

Well, must get moving have a good day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finger puppets are great, Margaret! Hoping all goes smoothly for Vicky with her goals, it will be great if bubs and exams all dove tail.


I think the finger puppets are great too Margaret . I'm sure your daughter will achieve the goals she has set herself , she seems pretty fucused 
Sonja


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....

DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7. 

She has had this procedure once before when she was younger and it was not pleasant. Added to the mix, She is on borrowed time with her nephronstomy tube as it was last changed out six weeks ago. It's already running slow and I don't think it will last much longer, increasing the risk of infection.

The CT scan also showed a "mass" in her abdomen near the rectum. She had a very rough delivery and busied very badly. Her lady bits (from what I am told... I saw NO reason to see first hand) resembled an angry volcanic eruption with a legendary hematoma. She also tore badly. Her butt cheeks are still black and blue and sitting is still a dicey operation. 

There is every possibility that this is what was seen on the ct scan, but just to be sure, they are doing a ct scan with contrast tomorrow. 

She is not a happy camper. She found out WHERE they are putting the contrast and mumbled something about that being an exit only ......

She will also have to "pump and dump" for 48 hours because she can't nurse until the contrast matter is completely out of her system. As entertaining as a glow in the dark baby might be..... It's not a good idea lol. 

In the meantime, DD (who is now referring to herself as the "dairy")) is pumping at full steam in an effort to have enough mums milk on hand to carry us through the pump and dump festivities.

So, dear friends please, pray... for DD (and the baby,who will be cared for by a very out of practice grandma-ma tomorrow). Hopefully the hematoma is resolving and nothing else shows on the scan.

Hugs to all,

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The sunset is beautiful Julie , but the christening gown is gorgeous. I would be to scared to touch the lace when it didn't belong to me , but you are doing a fantastic job
> Sonja


It was made a lot easier, Sonja, that Gerry had the cutting out done by a professional seamstress. Has saved me a lot of time and back ache.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It is so beautiful. I meant the gown but the sunset is too.


 :thumbup: Thanks Liz!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie. Sorry your dad had to suffer like that.
Marianne, so so happy you are back.p
Margaret, love the finger puppets.
Maya and I walked an hour today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This coast is known for drawing retired people particularly from Wellington. There is a really creative aspect to the community- lots of concerts locally and forward thinking Art Gallery, as well as an excellent movie theatre that does a lot of _avant garde_ films. Would not mind living here, if I were in a position to make such a major move- it is a lot easier to get to the South Island from Wellington. 
The lace is rather special!



RookieRetiree said:


> The gown is beautiful and it looks like you are in a very pretty place.
> 
> I made the white dresses for our girls' First Communions when they were about 7. I used the lace from my wedding dress and they turned out very nice, but nearly as gorgeous and elaborate as that gown.
> 
> The work on the yard has finally started. It's been there waiting since last Fall when we pulled out the bushes and plants in preparation for new patio, front stoop and walkway from the garage to the front door. The previous concrete was all cracked and sunken and the workmen out there right now are working away with jackhammers. It's a bit noisy but I'm so glad the project has begun. The next task is to fill in all the dirt that has eroded from around the house foundation over the last 50 years. The workmen will put in enough dirt to bring it back up to where it should be to get the right pitch to provide drainage of any rain away from the house. Once that is all done (pretty hard work in this heat), they'll build the sand base for the inter-locked brick and begin the front patio, stoop and walkway design. I'm so glad to get rid of the ugly concrete; made even uglier by DH who figured the concrete was being torn out anywhat so it would be okay to spray paint hardware and cabinets on the concrete without paper. It looked a real mess for the past 2 weeks between the wet dirt, bleak front with not plants, and a messy sidewalk. The tree and bush planting will have to wait until early fall since the weather is way too hot right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely sunset and the christening gown is beginning to look gorgeous.


Thanks, Angela


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:
> 
> I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!
> 
> ...


That is wonderful to have you back on line, Marianne- even if only briefly!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I hope you will show us the quilt when you get it done. I get emails from some place called Connecting Threads in the US that has very nice fabrics & some amazing prices. I just bought some stuff about a month ago all under $2/yard & they are beautiful fabrics. They had a big sale in their clearance stuff. Members of our quilt club buy thread from there & say it's better then what we can buy locally.


Well, now, I will have to go and look at that one...you enabler. Hahaha! :XD: I have been researching the wide goods for the backing (have used a flat sheet but as she wants it king size, that won't be quite big enough); she wants purple. I did find one website that has a few purples, so after I look in-store, I may go back to that and the Connecting Threads to see what they have.

Marianne, so good to see you back!

Gigi, you got it--healing thoughts at Full Power for all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Bonnie!
It is hard being a farmer, the weather has such a huge role in whether you get decent crops or not, and can play havoc with calving/lambing here. Our summer gone by really only favoured Vintners.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, the finger puppets are cute , hope Vicki does well on the exam.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, the gown is going to be beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the slide video, Jeanette, but you should have your grandson video you next time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

However, Gigi, you manage to be upbeat through all the issues. Prayers for DD.



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The gown is beautiful and it looks like you are in a very pretty place.
> 
> I made the white dresses for our girls' First Communions when they were about 7. I used the lace from my wedding dress and they turned out very nice, but nearly as gorgeous and elaborate as that gown.
> 
> The work on the yard has finally started. It's been there waiting since last Fall when we pulled out the bushes and plants in preparation for new patio, front stoop and walkway from the garage to the front door. The previous concrete was all cracked and sunken and the workmen out there right now are working away with jackhammers. It's a bit noisy but I'm so glad the project has begun. The next task is to fill in all the dirt that has eroded from around the house foundation over the last 50 years. The workmen will put in enough dirt to bring it back up to where it should be to get the right pitch to provide drainage of any rain away from the house. Once that is all done (pretty hard work in this heat), they'll build the sand base for the inter-locked brick and begin the front patio, stoop and walkway design. I'm so glad to get rid of the ugly concrete; made even uglier by DH who figured the concrete was being torn out anywhat so it would be okay to spray paint hardware and cabinets on the concrete without paper. It looked a real mess for the past 2 weeks between the wet dirt, bleak front with not plants, and a messy sidewalk. The tree and bush planting will have to wait until early fall since the weather is way too hot right now.


Your house is going to be brand new when you have finished all the work on it 
Hope fully soon you can just sit back relax and admire all the work you have done 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


So glad though the her doc is a good one and one that you can talk to, I hope that you get the home that you both agree is best and that she thrives there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


Lovely sunset, even lovelier Julie and group. Glad your birthday was a good one and that the food was well liked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely sunset, even lovelier Julie and group. Glad your birthday was a good one and that the food was well liked.


 :thumbup: Gave us left-overs for breakfast and lunch- but Gerry did a vaguely Italian supper. We had been having trouble opening the front door- but the locksmith has been and done an excellent job- so I have easy access to the outside for Ringo. He is getting a real workout on the stairs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jogged 30 minutes for first time. Then walked 20 minutes. Yeah me.


Wonderful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


Oh Lord Gwen, I'm glad that Hannah was able to keep you from landing hard and that everyone rallied to get you in safely, I am sure it was rather painful and scary when that happened. 
Take it easy and heal quickly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gigi, my prayers for the bruised sore and battered Mum. I had similar post birth problems with my first without her added complications, so she has my sympathy too. 
Julie, the gown is looking lovely , it is so nice to see these beautiful laces being used. That is what they were intended for. You are an excellent seamstress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The video of the bathing bird was so cute Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The video of the bathing bird was so cute Sam.


Kaye over on general chit chat someone has posted a small video about Yellowstone park titled Wolves changed the rivers in Yellowstone it's an interesting piece about how the whole ecosystem has changed for the better because of the wolves 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


Those are great Margaret, I'm sure that she will pass all her exams, hopefully the baby will work with the plan and show on time, just not on your Football day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


Beautiful! The gown is going to be a family heirloom, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The gown is beautiful and it looks like you are in a very pretty place.
> 
> I made the white dresses for our girls' First Communions when they were about 7. I used the lace from my wedding dress and they turned out very nice, but nearly as gorgeous and elaborate as that gown.
> 
> The work on the yard has finally started. It's been there waiting since last Fall when we pulled out the bushes and plants in preparation for new patio, front stoop and walkway from the garage to the front door. The previous concrete was all cracked and sunken and the workmen out there right now are working away with jackhammers. It's a bit noisy but I'm so glad the project has begun. The next task is to fill in all the dirt that has eroded from around the house foundation over the last 50 years. The workmen will put in enough dirt to bring it back up to where it should be to get the right pitch to provide drainage of any rain away from the house. Once that is all done (pretty hard work in this heat), they'll build the sand base for the inter-locked brick and begin the front patio, stoop and walkway design. I'm so glad to get rid of the ugly concrete; made even uglier by DH who figured the concrete was being torn out anywhat so it would be okay to spray paint hardware and cabinets on the concrete without paper. It looked a real mess for the past 2 weeks between the wet dirt, bleak front with not plants, and a messy sidewalk. The tree and bush planting will have to wait until early fall since the weather is way too hot right now.


You should take before photos and after ones. 
It will look awesome I'm sure, I'd like to rip out our concrete and put in something else, it's just ugly and starting to crack and break.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:
> 
> I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!
> 
> ...


WELCOME BACK!!!!!! Have missed you on FB also. 
Glad you have a garden, I know you love to work out in it, and that you are knitting again. Take care. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Oh my, poor girl, but she sounds like she has her moms spirit. Hoping and praying for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Gave us left-overs for breakfast and lunch- but Gerry did a vaguely Italian supper. We had been having trouble opening the front door- but the locksmith has been and done an excellent job- so I have easy access to the outside for Ringo. He is getting a real workout on the stairs.


And the stairs should help to keep his waistline in check also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kaye over on general chit chat someone has posted a small video about Yellowstone park titled Wolves changed the rivers in Yellowstone it's an interesting piece about how the whole ecosystem has changed for the better because of the wolves
> Sonja


I'll go check it out, thank you. We were watching on whatever channel David had the t.v. on, about all the scientist and biologists in Yellowstone and how they were investigating the geysers and bacteria pools and even the lakes themselves, I didn't get to watch it all though unfortunately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!!! caught up, so I guess I should get around and go do something. Have a great day everyone, and healing thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had quite a successful shopping trip: yards of fabric for the front, wide goods for the back, a batting (at 1/2 price), and with the coupon I had, I saved $35! I even found quilting thread in purple to match.  Now to figure out how to place the blocks (and do a small project to get back into practice). Oh, and I have a sock to finish first also...heh. I shouldn't be lacking for things to do any time soon!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, the finger puppets are cute , hope Vicki does well on the exam.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, the gown is going to be beautiful.
> 
> ...


The front of the house will definitely look different. Same door, siding, etc. but the brickwork will make such a difference, and the landscaping will add a whole new dimension of color that wasn't there before. We've also changed the door locks/handles, etc. to switch from bright brass to oil rubbed bronze which will match all the changes we made in the inside of the house. We took down all the bright brass and spray painted them (worked well) and it gives a very different look. The front inside part of the house (living room/dining room) will also look very different with the new painting, carpeting, drapes and furniture. The front walkway, etc. will actually match the back walkway and patio (finally). We did the back portion nearly 8 years ago...that's how long we've been waiting to do the front. Lots of life issues got in the way of that!! The painting/carpet and new furniture in the family room will finish off the renovation we did to the adjoining bathroom and laundry room that we did over 6 years ago. The kitchen and the upstairs bathroom and bedrooms are in need of updates too as they've not been touched in 15 years and need some fresh paint, etc. It's never done because we can't afford to do it all at one time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Oh my. I hope it all works out for her (and the baby). No glow in the dark babies please. I never used a pump, but I can only imagine how sore she is going to be building up the frozen supply, but then also having to pump to release the pressure of built up supply. I'm sure things will work out okay, but if she's to have surgery on the mass and on the kidney stone, she has a very long road ahead of her. I think I would have been tempted to switch from breast feeding to bottle fed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was made a lot easier, Sonja, that Gerry had the cutting out done by a professional seamstress. Has saved me a lot of time and back ache.


The cutting is always the scary part....measure 3 times before cutting once.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your house is going to be brand new when you have finished all the work on it
> Hope fully soon you can just sit back relax and admire all the work you have done
> Sonja


I'm anxious to see it done. The front lawn work is getting very frustrating as I've let DH be the project manager getting the brick layers, planters, etc. I've drawn out in very great detail what I envision it to look like and he's gone over the drawings and seems to have a good handle on it and then he comes in with totally different plans that he's presented to the bricklayers -- like raised edgings, etc. I asked where those came from and he says "the neighbor"; the communications are not working!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You should take before photos and after ones.
> It will look awesome I'm sure, I'd like to rip out our concrete and put in something else, it's just ugly and starting to crack and break.


Except for some areas we replaced 20 years ago, the cement sidewalk has been here for over 50 years and was very worn. It will definitely look a lot better than it does right now with just muddy black dirt and old worn out concrete. Once the brick work is in, it will look much better and then be wonderful when all the greenery gets put in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are pretty fantastic darowil - they certainly should do the trick. --- sam



darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gigi, healing energy for your DD.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the dress is looking good julie - lovely - but we have a master making it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy on a continuous zooming track to wrap you up in warm healing energy. how is the pain today and did you have any side effects from you fall. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Oh Gigi, your poor DD, as if being a new Mom isn't hard enough. I hope the CT scan shows nothing more than bruising and she gets her kidney problems sorted soon as well. In the meantime Grandmama, I'm sure you'll do a great job. At least you're one step ahead of a new Mom - you've done it all before and it'll all come flooding back to you! Thinking of you both (well all three really) over the next couple of weeks. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can fill a page with pictures when they are done. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The gown is beautiful and it looks like you are in a very pretty place.
> 
> I made the white dresses for our girls' First Communions when they were about 7. I used the lace from my wedding dress and they turned out very nice, but nearly as gorgeous and elaborate as that gown.
> 
> The work on the yard has finally started. It's been there waiting since last Fall when we pulled out the bushes and plants in preparation for new patio, front stoop and walkway from the garage to the front door. The previous concrete was all cracked and sunken and the workmen out there right now are working away with jackhammers. It's a bit noisy but I'm so glad the project has begun. The next task is to fill in all the dirt that has eroded from around the house foundation over the last 50 years. The workmen will put in enough dirt to bring it back up to where it should be to get the right pitch to provide drainage of any rain away from the house. Once that is all done (pretty hard work in this heat), they'll build the sand base for the inter-locked brick and begin the front patio, stoop and walkway design. I'm so glad to get rid of the ugly concrete; made even uglier by DH who figured the concrete was being torn out anywhat so it would be okay to spray paint hardware and cabinets on the concrete without paper. It looked a real mess for the past 2 weeks between the wet dirt, bleak front with not plants, and a messy sidewalk. The tree and bush planting will have to wait until early fall since the weather is way too hot right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah marianne - good to see you. --- sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gigi - life seems not to be giving you a break lately - tons of healing energy zooming to you and DD - i've had kidney stones - i know all about it - luckily mine passed - hope getting rid of hers is not too painful. --- sam



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Gigi, my prayers for the bruised sore and battered Mum. I had similar post birth problems with my first without her added complications, so she has my sympathy too.
> Julie, the gown is looking lovely , it is so nice to see these beautiful laces being used. That is what they were intended for. You are an excellent seamstress.


Thank you Martina! There is a lot of the lace over- and the bodice of the gown has been made into a cocktail dress- although at the moment Brigid would have difficulty fitting it!!!! Baby still has not arrived- Gerry was hoping it would be yesterday- but now the doctors are saying Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you tell him where he could stick those plans. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm anxious to see it done. The front lawn work is getting very frustrating as I've let DH be the project manager getting the brick layers, planters, etc. I've drawn out in very great detail what I envision it to look like and he's gone over the drawings and seems to have a good handle on it and then he comes in with totally different plans that he's presented to the bricklayers -- like raised edgings, etc. I asked where those came from and he says "the neighbor"; the communications are not working!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful! The gown is going to be a family heirloom, I'm sure.


That is what everyone, including me, is hoping!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And the stairs should help to keep his waistline in check also.


His reducing diet is working in the last six months he has lost 3 kilos- because they had to weigh him at the airport! Only one kilo to go and he can go on a maintenance diet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cutting is always the scary part....measure 3 times before cutting once.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm anxious to see it done. The front lawn work is getting very frustrating as I've let DH be the project manager getting the brick layers, planters, etc. I've drawn out in very great detail what I envision it to look like and he's gone over the drawings and seems to have a good handle on it and then he comes in with totally different plans that he's presented to the bricklayers -- like raised edgings, etc. I asked where those came from and he says "the neighbor"; the communications are not working!


I learned my lesson a long time ago to never leave my husband alone with any kind of home / garden improvement , like your husband he agrees with the plan and then comes up with something completely different and he has to keep adding and changing and he can come up with some really weird ideas . Im a typical swede give me nice clean lines functional and lovely wood and that's me happy 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the dress is looking good julie - lovely - but we have a master making it. --- sam


Ah well, at least some of the world thinks my work is okay!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I learned my lesson a long time ago to never leave my husband alone with any kind of home / garden improvement , like your husband he agrees with the plan and then comes up with something completely different and he has to keep adding and changing and he can come up with some really weird ideas . Im a typical swede give me nice clean lines functional and lovely wood and that's me happy
> Sonja


Yes, the male of the species should never be left unsupervised in dealing with domestic matters , as they can only get it wrong! Sorry Sam ,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, the male of the species should never be left unsupervised in dealing with domestic matters , as they can only get it wrong! Sorry Sam ,


I really don't understand it. He just has a major brain block when it comes to this project; I can even see his eyes glass over when I'm going over a very simple idea. It's not really like him...he can read a manual for electronics (games, VCR, etc.) or mechanics of his car and he's off to the races. I'll be glad when it's all done (and I'm sure so will he.).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oooh - that hurts!!! lol --- sam



martina said:


> Yes, the male of the species should never be left unsupervised in dealing with domestic matters , as they can only get it wrong! Sorry Sam ,


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

marianne818 - where in NE GA are you? I have a daughter in law, my late sons wife, living in Hinesville. Also, haven't seen any mountains,that's new area for me. My son is buried at the GA National Cemetary on Rt 73 close to Midway. Looking forward to hearing from you...VA Sharon

Who has a quick, easy recipe for blackberry cobbler? Was just given a gallon, fresh picked...yum,yum


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oooh - that hurts!!! lol --- sam


A few years ago I went to York leaving my husband at home decorating the hall . The plan was to paint walls , put on new bigger skirting boards in lovely wood to match the floor . Simple . I came home to a building site he had stripped everything in sight including the stairs and door frames . I had to go and stay at my sisters till he had finished and I could look at him without having the urge to throttle him . 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A few years ago I went to York leaving my husband at home decorating the hall . The plan was to paint walls , put on new bigger skirting boards in lovely wood to match the floor . Simple . I came home to a building site he had stripped everything in sight including the stairs and door frames . I had to go and stay at my sisters till he had finished and I could look at him without having the urge to throttle him .
> Sonja


I just happened to look out front to see if I could tell if the mailman was in the area and whether they'd delivered our mail yet when I saw all these bricks on the lawn. They didn't look like the bricks we had picked out for the back patio and decided to use the same for the front patio. I asked DH what the large (12" x 12") bricks were for and he mentioned for the "wall"...What wall? I had asked for a simple brick edging flush to the patio to run between the dirt and the grass where the patio ends. The neighbor has a 4" ledge going from his dirt to the lawn, but he doesn't have a brick patio. It's a good thing this was caught before they were put in and the guy could take them back (very expensive bricks) and we would have had to pay for the putting in and taking out. The ledge/wall would be a tripping hazzaard anyway with a 4" lip between patio and grass...I can't figure it out, but guess I need to be more involved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Who has a quick, easy recipe for blackberry cobbler? Was just given a gallon, fresh picked...yum,yum


I have made it with canned biscuits. Lay the biscuits on the bottom of the pan, coat the berries with sugar and a little cornstarch (the juice makes the sauce as it cooks), put those on top of the biscuits, then add another layer of biscuits on top of the berries and bake it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have made it with canned biscuits. Lay the biscuits on the bottom of the pan, coat the berries with sugar and a little cornstarch (the juice makes the sauce as it cooks), put those on top of the biscuits, then add another layer of biscuits on top of the berries and bake it.


I'm a fan of berry crisps. I can determine the amount of sugar and I convince myself that the oats + berries makes it a healthy dish.

http://www.food.com/recipe/blackberry-crisp-218480


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

sorlenna - thank you for your recipe. I never use prepared items, so guess I will make biscuit dough etc,and bake til brown.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I'm jumping ahead...I have a question about knitting instructions: I'm trying to use a pattern called "Waves" by Sivia Harding. 
CO 3 sts
Row 1: K3 
Row 2: K1, [knit, purl, knit in 1 st], K1

What does "knit in 1 st" mean? And how did I get 5 sts from 3?
Row 3: K5

Any help? I'm fully confused.....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
now can't a husband help and have no ulterrior motive? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: LOL. Poor Sam, you are outnumbered on here.


~~~Well, Sam, you can always hold onto the "fact" that there are always exceptions!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm jumping ahead...I have a question about knitting instructions: I'm trying to use a pattern called "Waves" by Sivia Harding.
> CO 3 sts
> Row 1: K3
> Row 2: K1, [knit, purl, knit in 1 st], K1
> ...


... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...

I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that Alex has such an attitude. You are right it wont do you any good getting angry and stressed. Hopefully he will "grow up" and lose the attitude.
> 
> Have fun with the bears.


~~~Sorry, Sam, about Alex. It must hard on Heidi, too. Some kids just won't listen or believe anyone older than they are. I hope his girlfriend doesn't learn the hard way, but, like you think, I think she will find out about him the hard way. Sending prayers for all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


That's how I interpret it as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I went and had a chat with mums regular GP today. He had all the information and test results etc. He sat with me for about 20mins telling me what a great job I have done with her over the last few year (he has been her doc for 15 years) and we talked about nursing homes and he has agreed to continue to be her doctor wherever she ends up going to. He has also told me to call my favourite one as it is his first choice for her also, and let them know that he really recommends that she be able to be accepted there. He is a lovely guy. When I first walked in he said.... Ohhh Cathy, I said NO please dont, you are going to make me sob.


~~~Thankful that you had good medical support, and appreciation for what you have done. Prayers are continuing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So lovely to have you back with us *Marianne*!

*Gigi* I hope your poor DD gets everything sorted out. Being a new mum is hard enough without all the extras she's had, however she sounds as though she's inherited your sense of humour so that will help her through!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The meal was much complimented! My knees did play up a bit with the standing- the sunset was magnificent, and Gerry and our guests, and me.


~~~Both pictures are striking! Glorious sunset, and sparkling friends!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Both pictures are striking! Glorious sunset, and sparkling friends!


Thanks, Carol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just happened to look out front to see if I could tell if the mailman was in the area and whether they'd delivered our mail yet when I saw all these bricks on the lawn. They didn't look like the bricks we had picked out for the back patio and decided to use the same for the front patio. I asked DH what the large (12" x 12") bricks were for and he mentioned for the "wall"...What wall? I had asked for a simple brick edging flush to the patio to run between the dirt and the grass where the patio ends. The neighbor has a 4" ledge going from his dirt to the lawn, but he doesn't have a brick patio. It's a good thing this was caught before they were put in and the guy could take them back (very expensive bricks) and we would have had to pay for the putting in and taking out. The ledge/wall would be a tripping hazzaard anyway with a 4" lip between patio and grass...I can't figure it out, but guess I need to be more involved.


I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh that is so like what my husband would have done 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

vabchnonnie
Who has a quick said:


> Oh that was lucky Sharon enjoy . I love all the fresh berries this time of year
> Sonja


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure was too hot! We had an outside wedding reception on Saturday, and everyone was just about soaked. And with the humidity, it was like trying to breathe thru soup! Sunday wasn't any better. We spent as much time in the air conditioning as possible. Yesterday, I didn't even go outside until about 7pm to get the mail. By then it was nice out. I have caught a summer cold, so really didn't like the humidity. Seems to be a bit better this morning. Love the cinnamon and honey cure! Brenda does have good A/C at Rae Marie's, so even if it is hot, it will feel good when you get there! She has some nice yarns, and you should have no trouble getting around in there.


~~~I am going to get there...at some point. The last 2 days I have been trying to catch up with things...like emails, & KTP...and get my knitting on track again. KAP is coming up soon....and I still have several "things" to make. At least the humidity is gone, and cool air is in abundance.

Uhoh....the game has started...gotta' go! Go USA! TTYL....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being in an all male family in a rural community where boys are much more valued than girls (two sisters were out of H.S. just as I was going into grade school) I had to be a fighter to stick up for myself and it has stuck with me so far and I don't see it changing anytime soon.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We know how much Kat struggles. Our DD#1 lost 2 babies in 2009 (January and July) and our DGS was born in Feb. 2009 so the two girls would have had their babies just a few months apart. DD#1 loves being with the grandkids and is a wonderful aunt. So sad to see your kids suffer and know that Mother's Day and Father's Day are tough as well as every other holiday where family gets together. I'll keep Kat and Jason in my prayers.


~~~We see that, too, Tami....and Rookie. Our hearts hurt for them...Keeping all in prayers and healing energies.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I got an email from our Marianne yesterday! She sends her love and prayers for all. She just got her computer back, and hopes to pop in for a minutes as often as possible. Other that very stressed, she is doing well.
> 
> As we were speaking of our DH's earning "points", I thought I'd share some big points that M earned this weekend, even with not feeling up to par after his oral surgery. My dishwasher has not been washing the dishes very well for some time, but had gotten to the point that I had to hand wash them all for the last month. I had bought the drop in cleaning pods, and dropped one in Sunday. Well, it started making funny noises, and I had him come in out of the garage where he was putting some stuff away, to listen. After he finished what he was doing, and rested a while, he started taking things apart. He still doesn't know what he did to it, but it is working great now! He earned big points for that one!
> 
> Guess I better get off of here and get moving. Dishwasher to empty, now that it's working again, laundry to finish, some to put away after washing it yesterday, floors to vacuum..... All the stuff that I put off when I have NO energy! All of which will have me with no energy again tomorrow!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: They can work magic sometimes, can't they?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pacer, hopefully the doctor is right and the growth isn't cancerous. Take care of yourself.


~~~Ditto....and loads of healing prayers for you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry I didn't touch base with you guys yesterday. Got to hospital at 8:15 but they were swamped and I didn't get taken back for surgery until 10:30 and got home at 3 p.m. Surgery went well. Had problems when I got home. Went to go up the steps with DD's help and my legs just turned to jello and I collapsed. Hannah managed to keep me from landing hard. Other daughter came over (though she just had surgery too ) and brought the two oldest girls. They managed to lift and turn me so I was sitting on the bottom step. Hannah's best friend and her brother and his friend then showed up and everyone lifted me one step at a time until I was almost at the porch. Hannah retrieved my wheelchair from the barn and they then loaded me into it and wheeled me into the house. It is funny now but oh so painful then. I have to keep my leg elevated so I slept in the recliner which actually was comfortable. Have taken pain meds today and ca walk ever so slowly today. All is good. Very, very tired. TTYL


~~~SO glad you had family around to help care for you! Take care of yourself....let others do things for you. Be a good girl!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love this --- sam
> 
> http://www.chonday.com/Videos/peacwatchju3


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: VERY nice!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


~~~These are SO cute! Wishing Vicky well on the exam. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


~~~Beautiful....both pics!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


~~~Good news....just take it easy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is how i would read it kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:
> 
> I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!
> 
> ...


~~~Hugs & loves right back attcha'! Gwen does have a way of inspiring, doesn't she? :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


~~~All the heartiest healing energies wending their way to DD....and loads of supporting energies for grandma-ma!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Kaye over on general chit chat someone has posted a small video about Yellowstone park titled Wolves changed the rivers in Yellowstone it's an interesting piece about how the whole ecosystem has changed for the better because of the wolves
> Sonja


~~~I saw that, too. A VERY interesting piece. It really reinforces the fact that "messing" with just one aspect of the ecosystem has MAJOR and impactful repercussions. A lesson we all should pay attention to.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


~~~Thank you KateB, Sorlenna, & Sam....3 votes for the same thing. I am going to try that as soon as I catch up! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is wonderful to have you back on line, Marianne- even if only briefly!


Welcome back, Marianne.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gigi, your DD is having a very rough time. Sending healing vibes to her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Your DD surely has been through a lot and deserves to get well and just enjoy being a new mommy. You will manage to do just fine with that dear little baby. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm jumping ahead...I have a question about knitting instructions: I'm trying to use a pattern called "Waves" by Sivia Harding.
> CO 3 sts
> Row 1: K3
> Row 2: K1, [knit, purl, knit in 1 st], K1
> ...


Knit the first stitch, then knit into next stitch without slipping it off the left needle, purl into the same stitch without slipping it off the needle, then knit in this same stitch then slip all the loops off onto the right needle, then knit the next stitch and you should have 5 stitches on your needle. You have made three stitches out of the Middle one. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gigi, I love your sense of humor! I hope your poor daughter is soon well & can enjoy motherhood. I'm sure she is totally fed up with the carry-on.
Is the grandbaby doing well?



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad I can enable someone else, I'd hate to be the only one with too much stuff!
I'm sure Connecting Threads sells the wide backing.


Sorlenna said:


> Well, now, I will have to go and look at that one...you enabler. Hahaha! :XD: I have been researching the wide goods for the backing (have used a flat sheet but as she wants it king size, that won't be quite big enough); she wants purple. I did find one website that has a few purples, so after I look in-store, I may go back to that and the Connecting Threads to see what they have.
> 
> Marianne, so good to see you back!
> 
> Gigi, you got it--healing thoughts at Full Power for all of you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So glad to see Marianne post a bit and also welcome to Fan and other newcomers. We welcome all.
Julie, your dress is "ausgezeichnet" and I think the ribbon is very nicely done and does not detract from the beautiful lace. 
The pictures were enjoyed and I thank all who posted. 
Another very warm day here, with thunderstorms predicted, mostly lightening and thunder with very little rain. I'm hoping that doesn't mean more fires in the mountains. Thanks for the posts. Prayer for my knitting friends.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm jumping ahead...I have a question about knitting instructions: I'm trying to use a pattern called "Waves" by Sivia Harding.
> CO 3 sts
> Row 1: K3
> Row 2: K1, [knit, purl, knit in 1 st], K1
> ...


You are doing a quick increase. You insert needle as if to knit, pull up a loop (do not remove from original stitch) reinsert needle as if to purl, pull up a loop (do not remove from original stitch) then reinsert as if to knit and pull up a loop and finish the stitch(es) by dropping the original stitch from the left needle. You've just made 3 stitches out of one. The first knit stitch, the 3 stitches, then another knit stitch gives you 5 stitches to be knit in the next row.

Hope that helps. YouTube has a (k1, p1, k1) as it looks in parenthesis to indicate all in the same stitch.

Be sure to look for errata on this pattern and also to check the project pages on Ravelry to see if other knitters left comments regarding the pattern.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We see that, too, Tami....and Rookie. Our hearts hurt for them...Keeping all in prayers and healing energies.


Carol, you know it all too well also. Prayers for all the wonderful parents to be that are finding it hard to get there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad to see Marianne post a bit and also welcome to Fan and other newcomers. We welcome all.
> Julie, your dress is "ausgezeichnet" and I think the ribbon is very nicely done and does not detract from the beautiful lace.
> The pictures were enjoyed and I thank all who posted.
> Another very warm day here, with thunderstorms predicted, mostly lightening and thunder with very little rain. I'm hoping that doesn't mean more fires in the mountains. Thanks for the posts. Prayer for my knitting friends.


Thanks, Joyce! just trying to get the collar to sit right- having to do a lot of hand stitching.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...The renovations sound lovely. It will be nice to see pictures when you have it all done. 

Julie...That gown is looking so beautiful. You are doing a fabulous job on it and getting wonderful company to visit with as well. I am glad that you are being fed well during this holiday for you. I hope Ringo is enjoying his time as well.

Gwen...I think you came home a bit too soon. I hope you are doing better and the fall didn't harm you.

Marianne...So glad to see you posting once again. I wish I could share a home grown tomato with you. They taste so much better than store bought.

I know that June was suppose to get out of the hospital yesterday. I hope all is going well with her.

I am sure that I have forgotten to post something, but I am getting tired so calling it a night. I got my 1st of many bids on the repairs to the house. Repairing the back roof will cost $1600. I cannot afford to do the entire roof since there will be more repairs to pay for. I am expected to work the entire weekend which will be good for paying of expenses but tough on the body. Tomorrow I pick up Matthew's newest card being made and hope to be making a few more new ones before KAP. For those of you who saw his cards last year, you are in for a real treat in seeing his newest cards. We love our new printing company. They are so nice to Matthew and he is getting more comfortable going in to the shop and doing his own business. Fortunately the owner has figured out what Matthew wants so Matthew doesn't say too much and gets what he needs still. I think they enjoy seeing Matthew's improvements each time as well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> 
> So cute!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, im glad you are feeling well enough to be out & about again.
Rookie I'm glad you noticed they sent the wrong bricks before they were installed. 
We are having another wild storm we have been under a storm warning all afternoon & it is so sticky hot I think I have Niagra falls between my boobs!(I know , Sam, TMI). It has been a downpour for more than1/2 hr & lots of thunder & lightening, just hope the hail stays away.
I've was over painting at my sons 1/2 the afternoon. Just the finishing coat to go on the living room now.
I made 6 Saskatoon pies this morning & a few tarts with the leftover filling,4 went in the freezer, one to my son & I cooked one & the tarts for us. Should make DH happy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, im glad you are feeling well enough to be out & about again.
> Rookie I'm glad you noticed they sent the wrong bricks before they were installed.
> We are having another wild storm we have been under a storm warning all afternoon & it is so sticky hot I think I have Niagra falls between my boobs!(I know , Sam, TMI). It has been a downpour for more than1/2 hr & lots of thunder & lightening, just hope the hail stays away.
> I've was over painting at my sons 1/2 the afternoon. Just the finishing coat to go on the living room now.
> I made 6 Saskatoon pies this morning & a few tarts with the leftover filling,4 went in the freezer, one to my son & I cooked one & the tarts for us. Should make DH happy.


I'll bet your house smells wonderful...and the pies/tarts are so good. I've never had a Saskatoon, but I haven't met a berry I didn't like.

DH is helping paint at DD's house. Seems there's always some painting to do either there or here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne, good to see you on TP and so glad your computer problems are getting solved.

I'm looking forward to getting all caught up with you and seeing you in Ohio.

Gwen, glad to hear you're better today, but please take it easy.

Bonnie, the dripping everywhere when it's so humid out is why I think I'd never be able to live in Florida or some of our other southern states. It's been incredibly humid here too since we've had so much rain everything is saturated. Good for the grass and trees, but not good for farmers and gardeners. I haven't had any fresh sweet corn nor tomatoes so far this year. We didn't grown any and we haven't been to the farmers' market yet; maybe this weekend we'll get away.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We went into town today, got my sister her bus pass, what a performance, this was the third attempt. Then we did a quick supermarket dash in order to get back in time for a delivery man, and of course he didn't turn up, so we could have had a much more leisurely afternoon. However we had a nice time overall. It rained on and off all day. 
The solicitor is still waiting for answers so will be at least 3 more weeks before I can move. Still, I have plenty to do knit and crochet wise if I feel like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

BobGlory will be keeping your DD in prayer with hopes that she gets the stone taken care of. Also praying that the c-scan give good results. Good luk tyo you taking care of the baby too.

Pacer I agree; think they discharged me too early. Feeling okay today; just sore and tired. 

Well wishes to everyone. TT YL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I decided to suck it up and make the cherry pie--in the oven now so I am not in the kitchen! We'll see how it turns out (it's been a long, long time since I made one). Hopefully it's like riding a bike and it all came back to me. Ha.

I got the last quilt block put together (only one hadn't been assembled) and laid them out on my bed--DD helped me find a good order for them. Next will be sashing strips and then of course the major assembly. I can't believe how nervous I am! But this was my great-grandmother's pattern and my grandmother's sewing work, so I want to be sure I do it justice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> We went into town today, got my sister her bus pass, what a performance, this was the third attempt. Then we did a quick supermarket dash in order to get back in time for a delivery man, and of course he didn't turn up, so we could have had a much more leisurely afternoon. However we had a nice time overall. It rained on and off all day.
> The solicitor is still waiting for answers so will be at least 3 more weeks before I can move. Still, I have plenty to do knit and crochet wise if I feel like it.


I'm so sorry that you're still playing the waiting game. Do you know where you'll be moving to? Is the same place as before and has it been vacant all this time?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I decided to suck it up and make the cherry pie--in the oven now so I am not in the kitchen! We'll see how it turns out (it's been a long, long time since I made one). Hopefully it's like riding a bike and it all came back to me. Ha.
> 
> I got the last quilt block put together (only one hadn't been assembled) and laid them out on my bed--DD helped me find a good order for them. Next will be sashing strips and then of course the major assembly. I can't believe how nervous I am! But this was my great-grandmother's pattern and my grandmother's sewing work, so I want to be sure I do it justice.


I'm sure the quilt will be beautiful like all the things you make.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Martina, you must be getting so tired f waiting, very frustrating.

MaChristie, I'm glad your move went smoothly, I hope you will be happy there,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is a bit of a struggle, Pacer- the fabric is so stiff with the lace, it has taken me all day so far trying to get the back placket right, and the collar. I am enjoying being around people, and Ringo has settled in very well- like he had lived here all his life.



pacer said:


> Rookie...The renovations sound lovely. It will be nice to see pictures when you have it all done.
> 
> Julie...That gown is looking so beautiful. You are doing a fabulous job on it and getting wonderful company to visit with as well. I am glad that you are being fed well during this holiday for you. I hope Ringo is enjoying his time as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We went into town today, got my sister her bus pass, what a performance, this was the third attempt. Then we did a quick supermarket dash in order to get back in time for a delivery man, and of course he didn't turn up, so we could have had a much more leisurely afternoon. However we had a nice time overall. It rained on and off all day.
> The solicitor is still waiting for answers so will be at least 3 more weeks before I can move. Still, I have plenty to do knit and crochet wise if I feel like it.


That does sound a little bit hopeful, though!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.

Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.

Thank God, her efforts seem to be beginning to reach a salary point for her. It has been nearly 6 years since she drew a paycheck. God willing, purse-strings should possibly be a little less constrained around here for all of us.

Don and I are getting eager to meet up with everyone at KAP soon. Y'all take care. Are you listening, GWEN????

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> marianne818 - where in NE GA are you? I have a daughter in law, my late sons wife, living in Hinesville. Also, haven't seen any mountains,that's new area for me. My son is buried at the GA National Cemetary on Rt 73 close to Midway. Looking forward to hearing from you...VA Sharon
> 
> Who has a quick, easy recipe for blackberry cobbler? Was just given a gallon, fresh picked...yum,yum


Hi VA Sharon!!

I am in Cleveland, GA, about a 90 minute drive North of Atlanta. Or about a 75 minute drive North (West Gwen??) of Athens, LOL. I swear I have lived here 5 yrs in October and I know very little about the area. But I believe Midway is way South of Atlanta. I haven't traveled much of the state except via I-20 from one state line to the next when I moved to South Carolina. I did live in the Augusta area for a couple of years also. I love the mountains, we will take a drive now and then up hwy 129 and the views are awesome.. very close to the summit of Blood Mountain, we love it up there, Vogel State Park has a lake that has wooden swings close to the lake, my mom loves to sit there, in the summer the children are playing, fall the leaves that surround the area are breathtaking and winter, ya can't get up there, LOL. Well actually it is a well kept road but I haven't talked anyone into going up in the winter at yet, LOL. 
I'm sorry, I'm a talker.. it's time for me to get Mom ready for bed.

Lurker, I'm going to search for the gown picture.. it must be beautiful if it's by your hands!!!

Poledrea.. I'm trying to get the pattern printed, so far the printer refuses to recognize my computer, yet another kink to be fixed!

To all my Sisters and Brothers of my heart, know that I love each and every one of you.. again thank you for the prayers for my family.

Hugs and Loves, Always in my heart and in my prayers.. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm jumping ahead...I have a question about knitting instructions: I'm trying to use a pattern called "Waves" by Sivia Harding.
> CO 3 sts
> Row 1: K3
> Row 2: K1, [knit, purl, knit in 1 st], K1
> ...


I've done that stitch before.. yes, it is all in one stitch.... put the needle in and do a knit stitch but do not drop, now insert the needle back in as if to purl (same stitch) but again do not pull it off, then put the needle back in and knit then when you should have the 5 stitches on your needle. I hope that helped.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


That's great news for Susan and the rest of you. God has definitely had a plan for her and her talents at helping people. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, great news the Susan will soon be getting a pay check.

Marianne, it sounds like you live in s beautiful area, someday I hope to visit there.

I'm really counting our blessings tonight, we got 3/4 inch of rain from the big storm that lasted about 2 hrs but no hail. I just watched the news, Kerrobert & Landis ( about 90 minutes drive away)were devastated by baseball sized hail, no mention of injuries but crops are done, house & vehicle windows smashed, siding on houses full of holes, trees uprooted. What a mess. Winds up to 80mph/120km/hr


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.

Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> So lovely to have you back with us *Marianne*!
> 
> *Gigi* I hope your poor DD gets everything sorted out. Being a new mum is hard enough without all the extras she's had, however she sounds as though she's inherited your sense of humour so that will help her through!


Hello Marianne and Gigi my name is Sonja and I look forward to getting to know you both

Gigi congratulations on the birth of your granddaughter and I hope your daughter heals quickly and gets her other problems sorted so that she can enjoy being a new mother 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, im glad you are feeling well enough to be out & about again.
> Rookie I'm glad you noticed they sent the wrong bricks before they were installed.
> We are having another wild storm we have been under a storm warning all afternoon & it is so sticky hot I think I have Niagra falls between my boobs!(I know , Sam, TMI). It has been a downpour for more than1/2 hr & lots of thunder & lightening, just hope the hail stays away.
> I've was over painting at my sons 1/2 the afternoon. Just the finishing coat to go on the living room now.
> I made 6 Saskatoon pies this morning & a few tarts with the leftover filling,4 went in the freezer, one to my son & I cooked one & the tarts for us. Should make DH happy.


 Mmmm I can smell them all the way over here . I love fruit pies especially slightly warm with some ice cream . Think I better go and get some breakfast as I'm having crazy thoughts about baking 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


 Oh no that's sounds like a lot of frogging Joy but I understand why you did it , if you are not happy with it you will never wear it . I hope this time your wing span knits up perfectly at least you stopped me muttering about the little shoe/sock I've just knit and not sure wether I like it . I may as well knit the other one won't take long 
Good news about your daughter . I hope she gets a payable wage real soon 
They should pay her enough to cover what she has already done as well 
I know they won't but they should 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:
> 
> I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!
> 
> ...


YAY! Great to have you Baaaaaaaccccckkkk :thumbup: 

We dont mind if you chat about your garden at all, we love gardens.

How is your mum? We have missed you lovely lady.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, the finger puppets are cute , hope Vicki does well on the exam.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, the gown is going to be beautiful.
> 
> ...


 :shock: I hope there isnt too much damage to your poor garden. That was quite a bit rain in a short time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, great news the Susan will soon be getting a pay check.
> 
> Marianne, it sounds like you live in s beautiful area, someday I hope to visit there.
> 
> I'm really counting our blessings tonight, we got 3/4 inch of rain from the big storm that lasted about 2 hrs but no hail. I just watched the news, Kerrobert & Landis ( about 90 minutes drive away)were devastated by baseball sized hail, no mention of injuries but crops are done, house & vehicle windows smashed, siding on houses full of holes, trees uprooted. What a mess. Winds up to 80mph/120km/hr


That sounds like a really bad storm . I hope no one was hurt and I'm glad you missed out on it 
Your flowers look lovely Bonnie . My morning glory hasn't come back this year which is a shame because it was a lovely cerise colour 
Really like your white lilies 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, glad you're feeling better today.
> 
> Marianne, great to see you back. Sounds like you have a garden like mine, do you get carried away in the spring too? Lol.
> Cathy, I know it's sad to think someone has to die for your mom to get a bed but some of the people in those nursing homes are no longer really living, just existing. Sometimes death is kinder than the existence they are having. My step-dad was in a nursing home in Battleford for 2 months after he had his stroke, the re-hab unit he was in had 4 beds & was on the end-stage alzeimer ward. There were at least 20 patients who were in Broda chairs curled up & being fed by syringe, it was horrible. Dad said it would be a Blessing if during the night carbon monoxide got the while ward. He was so glad to leave there although they didn't manage to do much for him.
> ...


I know, it IS horrible. I fully agree with the just existing. Mum is already saying she has had enough and I know she doesnt want to be like that (not that she is yet,and hopefully it wont get to that.) I wish people could just just slip away in their sleep. Some things are just so cruel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hi VA Sharon!!
> 
> I am in Cleveland, GA, about a 90 minute drive North of Atlanta. Or about a 75 minute drive North (West Gwen??) of Athens, LOL. I swear I have lived here 5 yrs in October and I know very little about the area. But I believe Midway is way South of Atlanta. I haven't traveled much of the state except via I-20 from one state line to the next when I moved to South Carolina. I did live in the Augusta area for a couple of years also. I love the mountains, we will take a drive now and then up hwy 129 and the views are awesome.. very close to the summit of Blood Mountain, we love it up there, Vogel State Park has a lake that has wooden swings close to the lake, my mom loves to sit there, in the summer the children are playing, fall the leaves that surround the area are breathtaking and winter, ya can't get up there, LOL. Well actually it is a well kept road but I haven't talked anyone into going up in the winter at yet, LOL.
> I'm sorry, I'm a talker.. it's time for me to get Mom ready for bed.
> ...


The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome back Marianne


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Maybe you need the prayers for tomorrow! Praying that the CT will show nothing significant and that the kidney stone can be dealt with quickly and easily. And that DGD will accept a bottle!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my. I hope it all works out for her (and the baby). No glow in the dark babies please. I never used a pump, but I can only imagine how sore she is going to be building up the frozen supply, but then also having to pump to release the pressure of built up supply. I'm sure things will work out okay, but if she's to have surgery on the mass and on the kidney stone, she has a very long road ahead of her. I think I would have been tempted to switch from breast feeding to bottle fed.


Now pumping I know all about. Maryanne couldn't feed becuase of her cleft palate so I pumped for over 6 months- as my first i had spare time. But let me tell you it was fun going out. A bottle with her milk in it, then one to feed her with (the only bottle I could use for her couldn't store milk, a pump or two depending on how long I was out for plus a bottle or two to put the milk into. And then of course all the stuff you needed for all babies- plus extra clothes for her and me as a large amount of the milk painstackingly got down her throat would frequently return to the outside of her body.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The front of the house will definitely look different. Same door, siding, etc. but the brickwork will make such a difference, and the landscaping will add a whole new dimension of color that wasn't there before. We've also changed the door locks/handles, etc. to switch from bright brass to oil rubbed bronze which will match all the changes we made in the inside of the house. We took down all the bright brass and spray painted them (worked well) and it gives a very different look. The front inside part of the house (living room/dining room) will also look very different with the new painting, carpeting, drapes and furniture. The front walkway, etc. will actually match the back walkway and patio (finally). We did the back portion nearly 8 years ago...that's how long we've been waiting to do the front. Lots of life issues got in the way of that!! The painting/carpet and new furniture in the family room will finish off the renovation we did to the adjoining bathroom and laundry room that we did over 6 years ago. The kitchen and the upstairs bathroom and bedrooms are in need of updates too as they've not been touched in 15 years and need some fresh paint, etc. It's never done because we can't afford to do it all at one time.


How lovely for you to have so much work done and new furniture also. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day &#127874;&#128144;
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Good plan NOT to have a "glow in the dark" baby though. LOL
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

HAppy BIrthday Joyce


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> His reducing diet is working in the last six months he has lost 3 kilos- because they had to weigh him at the airport! Only one kilo to go and he can go on a maintenance diet.


Way to go Ringo!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joyce. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really don't understand it. He just has a major brain block when it comes to this project; I can even see his eyes glass over when I'm going over a very simple idea. It's not really like him...he can read a manual for electronics (games, VCR, etc.) or mechanics of his car and he's off to the races. I'll be glad when it's all done (and I'm sure so will he.).


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


Wow . Julie the gown looks more gorgeous every time I see it . Well done 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> A few years ago I went to York leaving my husband at home decorating the hall . The plan was to paint walls , put on new bigger skirting boards in lovely wood to match the floor . Simple . I came home to a building site he had stripped everything in sight including the stairs and door frames . I had to go and stay at my sisters till he had finished and I could look at him without having the urge to throttle him .
> Sonja


Oh dear. :shock: :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Marianne* - The pictures of Julie's Christening gown are on pages 11, 51 and 61.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


That is just beautiful, Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like an easy move (well as easy as a move ever is!). Hope poor kitty settles down and then copes with the new move.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Joyce!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joyce.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I decided to suck it up and make the cherry pie--in the oven now so I am not in the kitchen! We'll see how it turns out (it's been a long, long time since I made one). Hopefully it's like riding a bike and it all came back to me. Ha.
> 
> I got the last quilt block put together (only one hadn't been assembled) and laid them out on my bed--DD helped me find a good order for them. Next will be sashing strips and then of course the major assembly. I can't believe how nervous I am! But this was my great-grandmother's pattern and my grandmother's sewing work, so I want to be sure I do it justice.


I am sure it will be stunning and beautiful. Have faith in yourself. Looking forward to seeing pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.philly.com.au/recipe/peanut-butter-and-caramel-cheesecake-with-brittle/

Here you go Sam. Suspect if I ever try it I will skip the brittle on top. Reckon DH would like this without the brittle on top.

For International Cheesecake Day on 30th July


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am sure it will be stunning and beautiful. Have faith in yourself. Looking forward to seeing pictures. :thumbup:


The pie or the quilt?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> Sonja


Happy Birthday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Would make it easy to find the baby in the dark though!


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


Golly! Oh poor Bill.

Bill and Ben are part of my childhood memories as well!  Weeeed!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The pie or the quilt?


He he he.... Both!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind wishes. I'm short day at work, so shall have the whole beautiful afternoon to myself.
I'm glad that the move went so nicely, and I'd love it if, after a month, the sorority decided that a kitty was a welcome and nice addition and that she could stay.
Beautiful gown Julie. I can see where it required much handwork. I expect it will be treasured and used for other babies down the line as an heirloom gown.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Joy and yes I'm listening. I've got to call the mechanic about my van this morning. Friend took DH and his friends up to the trail head yesterday using my van and when she returned it last night she said the engine light kept coming on but it was not running hot. Oh well; it is 10years old but I sure can't afford a newer car nor big repair bill. Crossing my fingers that it is something simple and inexpensive.

So glad for Susan and the non-profit. You guys do so much for so many.



jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The bibs are precious Rookie. Looking forward to trying a few.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so sorry that you're still playing the waiting game. Do you know where you'll be moving to? Is the same place as before and has it been vacant all this time?


Yes, to both. Never mind, there is a lot worse happening to others here and everywhere, just gets to me sometimes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie the gown is looking magnificient! My girls were both christened wearing the gown that their great-great maternal grandfather wore. My aunt (now passed) had it. It was lovely but yours is MUCH more elegant.


Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joyce/Flyty1


Swedenme said:


> Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please don't do any drowning; enjoy your posts too much and would miss you! LOL. Meant to say I thought of you quite a bit tis past week as DH was watching the Open at St. Andrews. Could not believe the wind was so strong the one day that play had to be delayed.



KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Glad you had such a pain free move, even if Annie cat was not too happy. How wonderful that the move managers even made your bed for you. What a service! I hope you settle in to your new home very quickly and enjoy your new job when the girls arrive.


I join in with this too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


Your bibs are lovely Rookie . I really like both of them . Never made a bib but I will definitely try these 
Hope your sinuses don't bother you to much 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please don't do any drowning; enjoy your posts too much and would miss you! LOL. Meant to say I thought of you quite a bit tis past week as DH was watching the Open at St. Andrews. Could not believe the wind was so strong the one day that play had to be delayed.


My husband watched the golf too and I saw bits . Couldn't believe the rain that came down on Friday . It totally flooded parts of the course in minutes .
Here I'm having to get the hose pipe out and water everywhere as it s that dry the grass is turning brown and the flowers look as if they have all fainted 
We have had some rain but not enough to thoroughly drench everywhere 
It's mostly been a nice warm sunny summer so far 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband watched the golf too and I saw bits . Couldn't believe the rain that came down on Friday . It totally flooded parts of the course in minutes .
> Here I'm having to get the hose pipe out and water everywhere as it s that dry the grass is turning brown and the flowers look as if they have all fainted
> We have had some rain but not enough to thoroughly drench everywhere
> It's mostly been a nice warm sunny summer so far
> Sonja


What wrong with the weather- warm and sunny summer?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> What wrong with the weather- warm and sunny summer?


Unusual to be so dry but nothing wrong with lovely sunny weather . I've got my fingers crossed that August is just as nice 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> Sonja


Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way to go Ringo!


Should be better for his little heart, too- he tends just to meander around when outside- but he has so many more steps here, to rush up and down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow . Julie the gown looks more gorgeous every time I see it . Well done
> Sonja


Thanks, Sonja!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joyce.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is just beautiful, Julie! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Kate! and what is important Gerry is very happy with it- I worked on hand stitching the hem until it was too dark to see well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks for the kind wishes. I'm short day at work, so shall have the whole beautiful afternoon to myself.
> I'm glad that the move went so nicely, and I'd love it if, after a month, the sorority decided that a kitty was a welcome and nice addition and that she could stay.
> Beautiful gown Julie. I can see where it required much handwork. I expect it will be treasured and used for other babies down the line as an heirloom gown.


That is what Brigid wants.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, sorry you are sore. Pamper yourself this week. Hope repair is cheap.
Sorienna, I'm sure you know this, but just in case, if you use sheeting for backing the quilt will be really hard to hand quilt.
Ohio Joy, glad DD will be getting paid.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, great news the Susan will soon be getting a pay check.
> 
> Marianne, it sounds like you live in s beautiful area, someday I hope to visit there.
> 
> I'm really counting our blessings tonight, we got 3/4 inch of rain from the big storm that lasted about 2 hrs but no hail. I just watched the news, Kerrobert & Landis ( about 90 minutes drive away)were devastated by baseball sized hail, no mention of injuries but crops are done, house & vehicle windows smashed, siding on houses full of holes, trees uprooted. What a mess. Winds up to 80mph/120km/hr


I heard there was a tornado in Calgary so I guess you got part of that storm. Good that you didn't get any damage. Your flowers are very pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie the gown is looking magnificient! My girls were both christened wearing the gown that their great-great maternal grandfather wore. My aunt (now passed) had it. It was lovely but yours is MUCH more elegant.


Thanks Gwen!
I am very glad the collar and sleeves were cut from the lining fabric, though- would have been very hard to work in the lace, it is just so stiff!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made 6 Saskatoon pies this morning & a few tarts with the leftover filling,4 went in the freezer, one to my son & I cooked one & the tarts for us. Should make DH happy.


I don't wonder DH will be happy. I can almost smell those pies from here :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I made 6 Saskatoon pies this morning & a few tarts with the leftover filling,4 went in the freezer, one to my son & I cooked one & the tarts for us. Should make DH happy.


I don't wonder DH will be happy. I can almost smell those pies from here :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Unusual to be so dry but nothing wrong with lovely sunny weather . I've got my fingers crossed that August is just as nice
> Sonja


Despite the teasing of English summers I much prefer them to ours. But warm and sunny sounds lovely indeed. Warm and sunny would be nice- today was warm and sunny for most of the day. But now have more rain coming- Just enough rain to be a pest but not enough. Would rather have real rain than half hearted like we have been getting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Golly! Oh poor Bill.
> 
> Bill and Ben are part of my childhood memories as well!  Weeeed!


I've never heard of them, but will look them up. Those pots would go great in my brother's outdoor kitchen and patio. So cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please don't do any drowning; enjoy your posts too much and would miss you! LOL. Meant to say I thought of you quite a bit tis past week as DH was watching the Open at St. Andrews. Could not believe the wind was so strong the one day that play had to be delayed.


And, and Iowan young man won that tournament if I'm thinking of the same one. When DS and DDIL were on their honeymoon in the UK, they had to take a photo of him standing on the course. Memories treasured for sure.

Kate -- if we're not careful, we'll both end up in jail; I couldn't ask for a better cellmate.

It's much quieter around here this a.m. with no jackhammers tearing out the old concrete. The three workers cleared out all that cement and put down a huge pile of black dirt to build up from the foundation forward to provide better drainage and then put down all the gravel base for the bricks. They've been out there since 7:30 a.m. getting the bricks unloaded and set out ready to go in the pattern to go into the sand base. They sure are hard workers!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, and Iowan young man won that tournament if I'm thinking of the same one. When DS and DDIL were on their honeymoon in the UK, they had to take a photo of him standing on the course. Memories treasured for sure.
> 
> Kate -- if we're not careful, we'll both end up in jail; I couldn't ask for a better cellmate.
> 
> ...


Ive been married 37 years and when husband annoyed me I used to say that I would be out of prison be now . Now I say I won't even do jail time because the judge will ask why I didn't do it a long time ago 😄
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.

The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.

The "during" photo was taken this morning to show the progress. The sandy areas will be filled in with the brick---it won't be as wide as shown; the area is just to provide the base. The excess sand will be removed and more black dirt put in for the greenery. In my drawing, I have large flowering bushes to go on the garage wall (faces north). I have azaleas, hydraenga, peonies, etc. along with some dwarf grasses and yucca plants in mind to fill in some of the in between spaces. I'll see what I like and take the recommendation of the nursery when we go to buy and put them in this early Fall. The spaces along the front window and surrounding the outside of the patio will have boxwood or burning bush greenery along with some flowering perennials. I also have a hinged privacy screen and some decorative pots that will shield a sitting bench and small table from view of the next door neighbors and the street.

Watch this space for more progress updates.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: I hope there isnt too much damage to your poor garden. That was quite a bit rain in a short time.


A couple of sunflowers knocked over & a few things flattened but they will come back. A few holes in the cucumber leaves nothing serious. Now I don't have to dead head some of the flowers, nature did it for me :lol: The only thing wrecked was the tall delphiniums, the ones in the flower bed were later than the ones by the house & they are broke off now too, just not the year for tall things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been married 37 years and when husband annoyed me I used to say that I would be out of prison be now . Now I say I won't even do jail time because the judge will ask why I didn't do it a long time ago 😄
> Sonja


We'll celebrate our 43rd anniversary in October and looking back, there are many many more good than bad times and I wouldn't trade it for anything and I look forward to many more years together.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband watched the golf too and I saw bits . Couldn't believe the rain that came down on Friday . It totally flooded parts of the course in minutes .
> Here I'm having to get the hose pipe out and water everywhere as it s that dry the grass is turning brown and the flowers look as if they have all fainted
> We have had some rain but not enough to thoroughly drench everywhere
> It's mostly been a nice warm sunny summer so far
> Sonja


One of my friends watches golf, I told her I think it would be like watching paint dry, the only thing I can think omf more boring thst golf would be watching it. :roll: I can't see the point. Of running around a lathes trying to hit a ball down a gofer hole :lol: I get in lots of trouble for making that remark :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been married 37 years and when husband annoyed me I used to say that I would be out of prison be now . Now I say I won't even do jail time because the judge will ask why I didn't do it a long time ago 😄
> Sonja


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The pie or the quilt?


I'm afraid the pie is half gone already! I guess that means it turned out all right. :mrgreen:

Oh, Julie, that gown will be treasured. How very lovely it is!

Rookie, the bibs are adorable.

Gwen, my car is nearly 10 years old now and I pray I don't have any trouble out of it, either. I want to get a newer one, but it's not feasible right now, so I totally understand how you feel. I hope likewise it is nothing serious.

Machriste, enjoy your new place and work.

Kate...I understand the urge, but do stay out of jail. LOL

Happy birthday to Joyce!

Ohio Joy, I'm happy to hear of the progress with DD's work--she deserves to be paid for all she does.

Bonnie, glad you had no serious damage and hope the storms settle.

Off I go now for a while...hugs & blessings!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, hope you have a great birthday.

Julie, that gown is definitely going to become an heirloom, beautiful.

Kate, please don't end up in jail, we'd miss you so much.
The flowerpots people must be a UK thing, I've never seen them & I see Rookie said the same thing.

Rookie, cute bibs. I'm sure you'll br glad when all the landscaping is done, at least the noisy part is over. Bricklaying is such hard work.

Well, must get out the door & finish that painting. I'm determined to get done this week.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now pumping I know all about. Maryanne couldn't feed becuase of her cleft palate so I pumped for over 6 months- as my first i had spare time. But let me tell you it was fun going out. A bottle with her milk in it, then one to feed her with (the only bottle I could use for her couldn't store milk, a pump or two depending on how long I was out for plus a bottle or two to put the milk into. And then of course all the stuff you needed for all babies- plus extra clothes for her and me as a large amount of the milk painstackingly got down her throat would frequently return to the outside of her body.


That is really perseverance! I think I would have given up, I never had much sucess pumping.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had quite a successful shopping trip: yards of fabric for the front, wide goods for the back, a batting (at 1/2 price), and with the coupon I had, I saved $35! I even found quilting thread in purple to match.  Now to figure out how to place the blocks (and do a small project to get back into practice). Oh, and I have a sock to finish first also...heh. I shouldn't be lacking for things to do any time soon!


That's a fabulous shopping trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> His reducing diet is working in the last six months he has lost 3 kilos- because they had to weigh him at the airport! Only one kilo to go and he can go on a maintenance diet.


 :thumbup: The stairs will definitely help, not so much the Porterhouse steak though. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I learned my lesson a long time ago to never leave my husband alone with any kind of home / garden improvement , like your husband he agrees with the plan and then comes up with something completely different and he has to keep adding and changing and he can come up with some really weird ideas . Im a typical swede give me nice clean lines functional and lovely wood and that's me happy
> Sonja


David is like that, he likes clean simple lines, maybe he's part Swede. 
But his nice clean lines makes my life easier, because I'd just muddy it all up and then complain that it was a pain to clean or take care of. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A few years ago I went to York leaving my husband at home decorating the hall . The plan was to paint walls , put on new bigger skirting boards in lovely wood to match the floor . Simple . I came home to a building site he had stripped everything in sight including the stairs and door frames . I had to go and stay at my sisters till he had finished and I could look at him without having the urge to throttle him .
> Sonja


 :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I join in with this too.


When you finally get to move in to your new home Martina, make sure the removal men make up your bed and leave flowers! :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just happened to look out front to see if I could tell if the mailman was in the area and whether they'd delivered our mail yet when I saw all these bricks on the lawn. They didn't look like the bricks we had picked out for the back patio and decided to use the same for the front patio. I asked DH what the large (12" x 12") bricks were for and he mentioned for the "wall"...What wall? I had asked for a simple brick edging flush to the patio to run between the dirt and the grass where the patio ends. The neighbor has a 4" ledge going from his dirt to the lawn, but he doesn't have a brick patio. It's a good thing this was caught before they were put in and the guy could take them back (very expensive bricks) and we would have had to pay for the putting in and taking out. The ledge/wall would be a tripping hazzaard anyway with a 4" lip between patio and grass...I can't figure it out, but guess I need to be more involved.


 :shock: 
Oh Lord, good thing you looked out when you did, and were able to get him back to the plan with that part, I think you are going to be doing a lot of double checking on things as go along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just happened to look out front to see if I could tell if the mailman was in the area and whether they'd delivered our mail yet when I saw all these bricks on the lawn. They didn't look like the bricks we had picked out for the back patio and decided to use the same for the front patio. I asked DH what the large (12" x 12") bricks were for and he mentioned for the "wall"...What wall? I had asked for a simple brick edging flush to the patio to run between the dirt and the grass where the patio ends. The neighbor has a 4" ledge going from his dirt to the lawn, but he doesn't have a brick patio. It's a good thing this was caught before they were put in and the guy could take them back (very expensive bricks) and we would have had to pay for the putting in and taking out. The ledge/wall would be a tripping hazzaard anyway with a 4" lip between patio and grass...I can't figure it out, but guess I need to be more involved.


 :shock: 
Oh Lord, good thing you looked out when you did, and were able to get him back to the plan with that part, I think you are going to be doing a lot of double checking on things as go along.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It does help, when the lace is so beautiful!



Sorlenna said:


> I'm afraid the pie is half gone already! I guess that means it turned out all right. :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, Julie, that gown will be treasured. How very lovely it is!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ...
> 
> I would think in row 2 that you are to knit, then purl, then knit again all into your middle stitch thus making 3 stitches from the one. That would give you 5 for the next row.


Yes, that is what it means.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is one of the reasons I am choosing to hand stitch- rather than machine- to my eye it looks so much better, and it will be softer for the baby.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Joyce, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Julie, that gown is definitely going to become an heirloom, beautiful.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends watches golf, I told her I think it would be like watching paint dry, the only thing I can think omf more boring
> 
> Someone (Oscar Wilde I think) once remarked that golf was a good walk spoiled. I agree, most golf courses are beautiful to walk around - why bother trying to hit a little ball down a hole??
> Oops now I think I've upset all the golfers among us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: The stairs will definitely help, not so much the Porterhouse steak though. lolol


 :thumbup: The Porterhouse was a bit rich I think- he did have an accident that night- but he really tried to be discrete.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> u know this, but just in case, if you use sheeting for backing the quilt will be really hard to hand quilt.
> 
> I always use sheets for quilt backing and have not found this to be a problem for me, Sorlenna. I do whole-cloth quilting and not piecing which would put me in a padded cell rather quickly. lol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I decided to suck it up and make the cherry pie--in the oven now so I am not in the kitchen! We'll see how it turns out (it's been a long, long time since I made one). Hopefully it's like riding a bike and it all came back to me. Ha.
> 
> I got the last quilt block put together (only one hadn't been assembled) and laid them out on my bed--DD helped me find a good order for them. Next will be sashing strips and then of course the major assembly. I can't believe how nervous I am! But this was my great-grandmother's pattern and my grandmother's sewing work, so I want to be sure I do it justice.


The pie and the quilt will both be wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, things are certainly moving along with her non-profit, so nice that they are being recognized and kept going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, great news the Susan will soon be getting a pay check.
> 
> Marianne, it sounds like you live in s beautiful area, someday I hope to visit there.
> 
> I'm really counting our blessings tonight, we got 3/4 inch of rain from the big storm that lasted about 2 hrs but no hail. I just watched the news, Kerrobert & Landis ( about 90 minutes drive away)were devastated by baseball sized hail, no mention of injuries but crops are done, house & vehicle windows smashed, siding on houses full of holes, trees uprooted. What a mess. Winds up to 80mph/120km/hr


Hail can do so much damage, we've gotten hail here in June, the last two years at least, and it just wipes out the crops. We've had good rainfall, not too too much, but enough that the gardens and crops are happy without needing irrigated or watered, but the hail on June 16 wiped out so many of the farmers crops that they aren't getting much of the good out of the weather we've had. 
I just don't know what is going on with Mother Nature, but she's not a happy woman.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


Those are so cute. 
I can usually feel the pressure in my sinuses too, not a good sensation. Hope that the storm passes quickly so you can get rested.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


Julie, that's just beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Would make it easy to find the baby in the dark though!


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joyce!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


LOL! Well, he is a Scotsman after all. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rookie, love the before, after, and during pics, can't wait to see the finish.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: The Porterhouse was a bit rich I think- he did have an accident that night- but he really tried to be discrete.


Poor Ringo, but I'm sure he enjoyed the eating of it, though, (the steak).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw where a woman was attacked by a bison while she was trying to photograph him. Kaye Jo, you're so right that people do some stupid things. Wonder if there's going to be a lawsuit just like the guy who set fireworks off on his head and then blames other people. No cure for stupidity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, you all have a great day, I"m all caught up, so I'm going to go get some practice in and some knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just saw where a woman was attacked by a bison while she was trying to photograph him. Kaye Jo, you're so right that people do some stupid things. Wonder if there's going to be a lawsuit just like the guy who set fireworks off on his head and then blames other people. No cure for stupidity.


If she's dumb enough to try to sue, I hope that they tell her NO!, they do have signs literally everywhere telling you to stay away and that they can run upto 35-40 miles/hour and that they are dangerous. 
The guy that set the fireworks off on his head should be thrown out of court also, before he even gets there. 
You just can't fix stupid...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> When you finally get to move in to your new home Martina, make sure the removal men make up your bed and leave flowers! :roll:


Somehow I don't think that will happen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that's just beautiful!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Ringo, but I'm sure he enjoyed the eating of it, though, (the steak).


He really did- but he had a very disturbed night afterwards!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know you must be tickled pink getting all the renovations done. I'm sur it will be lovely. Please tell me the picture with snow is not a current picture! LOL


RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Must admit I woudn't choose to watch it but tolerate it because DH does. I agree....most of the time it is like watching paint dry.


Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends watches golf, I told her I think it would be like watching paint dry, the only thing I can think omf more boring thst golf would be watching it. :roll: I can't see the point. Of running around a lathes trying to hit a ball down a gofer hole :lol: I get in lots of trouble for making that remark :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you must be tickled pink getting all the renovations done. I'm sur it will be lovely. Please tell me the picture with snow is not a current picture! LOL


As crazy as our weather has been, it's still not brought snow in July. The photo was taken right after the first snow last November or so.
It's been pretty ugly coming into the house since then. The guys are really working hard; they didn't even stop for lunch. They indicated that they get into a cadence of handing a laying brick that they don't want to mess with the rythym. More pictures after tonight. Inspector has been out and approved the work so far and will be out again tomorrow to approve final job. We won't start the landscaping until the hot summer is winding down. I may put out some large pots of flowers in the meantime.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice jeanette - i really like the one with the ribbed collar over the head type - anxious to try that one. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - lovely work. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice jeanette - i really like the one with the ibbed collar over the head type - anxious to try that one. --- sam


Thanks for your comments on the bibs. I have the pattern all written out up to the picking up stitches for the ribbed turtleneck. The number of stitches work out for a nice neckline with the smallest size, but I need to write up the gusset decreases for the medium and large sizes. I did them just like I do for socks, but I need to refresh my memory every time and will need to test that as I go along. I'm making bibs for DH's brother's two boys so testing the written patttern at the same time. I'm going to duplicate stitch cars, trains, animals, boats, John Deere logo etc. on the bibs for boys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday joyce - hope you have a special day and blow out all the candles in one blow. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you dated yourself kate - they were in black and white. --- sam








KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why don't you want the brittle. --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.philly.com.au/recipe/peanut-butter-and-caramel-cheesecake-with-brittle/
> 
> Here you go Sam. Suspect if I ever try it I will skip the brittle on top. Reckon DH would like this without the brittle on top.
> 
> For International Cheesecake Day on 30th July


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes. It was hard on kitty. She wasn't eating or drinking (par for the stress of all the packing --one by one, she lost all her hiding places. Once the bed went, it was the last straw! However, over night, she started eating and drinking, and in the am, I saw she had used the littler box. She's still a bit PO'd but doing OK. 

Happy Birthday, Joyce! And many more!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is going to be lovely jeanette -- love the brick sidewalk. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - lovely work. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she needs a man in her life and bed. oh my goodness - did i say that. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hail can do so much damage, we've gotten hail here in June, the last two years at least, and it just wipes out the crops. We've had good rainfall, not too too much, but enough that the gardens and crops are happy without needing irrigated or watered, but the hail on June 16 wiped out so many of the farmers crops that they aren't getting much of the good out of the weather we've had.
> I just don't know what is going on with Mother Nature, but she's not a happy woman.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> she needs a man in her life and bed. oh my goodness - did i say that. --- sam


Yes, you did, Sam and we will remember it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As crazy as our weather has been, it's still not brought snow in July. The photo was taken right after the first snow last November or so.
> It's been pretty ugly coming into the house since then. The guys are really working hard; they didn't even stop for lunch. They indicated that they get into a cadence of handing a laying brick that they don't want to mess with the rythym. More pictures after tonight. Inspector has been out and approved the work so far and will be out again tomorrow to approve final job. We won't start the landscaping until the hot summer is winding down. I may put out some large pots of flowers in the meantime.


I hope you have good luck with the pots of flowers.
Our church caretaker put photos on Facebook showing the beautiful pots in front of the Catholic Church asking who very took 2 of the 4 pots to please return them. How can people steal from the front step of a church? Have they no shame?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you have good luck with the pots of flowers.
> Our church caretaker put photos on Facebook showing the beautiful pots in front of the Catholic Church asking who very took 2 of the 4 pots to please return them. How can people steal from the front step of a church? Have they no shame?


No, they have no shame. It was in the digest the other day that someone stole some air conditioning units from a church in US A I think. The notice boardoutside the church said "keep one, you will need it where you are going".


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've finally finished the lace knit scarf made of the 2 skeins of llama/alpaca yarns that I dyed last fall while at KAP. They turned our quite different color ways for various reasons but I joined them with the 3-needle bind off because I wanted some support to the join at that point and because a single scarf didn't seem quite enough for a cold winter day. The two, joined, may be a bit much but allow for wrapping to fill a coat's neck space. Besides, in winter I mostly wear turtlenecks, anyway, so the scratchiness won't be a problem.

The cuffs for Kaye Jo's workshop are almost finished; so that bit is out of the way and ready for class. I hope to get the wingspan started again tonight and then I can take it with me tomorrow morning when I take Tim to PT therapy. I'm hoping to get a good start on the maths for a better fit tonight.

It's been a rather international week of dinners here this week: Sunday night we had waffles, Monday it way quiches Lorraines to use up some eggs and onions that needed to be used; Tuesday it was kraut and smoked sausages with mashed potatoes; Wednesday we had mahi mahi grilled in a pan with balsamic glaze and creamed peas and rice pilaf; tonight we'll have lasagna and garlic bread and salad. Somewhere in here, I need to make sandwich spread (like ham salad) from the venison I simmered off the bones (from the shoulder and foreleg). I'll grind the meat; chop onions and celery and use mayo or Miracle Whip thinned with bread and butter pickle juice to a good consistency for spreading. Salt and pepper of course to taste.

Play nice, and I try to get back later--must start the lasagna now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Please don't do any drowning; enjoy your posts too much and would miss you! LOL. Meant to say I thought of you quite a bit tis past week as DH was watching the Open at St. Andrews. Could not believe the wind was so strong the one day that play had to be delayed.


Just a slight breeze in Scotland! Managed not to drown him mainly because he decided that the patch he had put on the pond liner had to 'cure' :shock: for 24 hours so it all came to a halt until tomorrow when he'll put the waterfall back in. How's the hip feeling today?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My husband watched the golf too and I saw bits . Couldn't believe the rain that came down on Friday . It totally flooded parts of the course in minutes .
> Here I'm having to get the hose pipe out and water everywhere as it s that dry the grass is turning brown and the flowers look as if they have all fainted
> We have had some rain but not enough to thoroughly drench everywhere
> It's mostly been a nice warm sunny summer so far
> Sonja


Don't rub it in! Up here it's been the worst summer for years. :-(


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sadly they have identified the third of the four bodies missing at the factory disaster here. So sad for the families.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly they have identified the third of the four bodies missing at the factory disaster here. So sad for the families.


Here's hoping they did not suffer long- the bodies must be very hard to identify it is taking so long. Always hard on those left behind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Don't rub it in! Up here it's been the worst summer for years. :-(


Sorry about your horrible weather . I thought watering everything in sight might have made the rain clouds gather here but no and none forecast either although it is supposed to be slightly cooler over the weekend 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> No, they have no shame. It was in the digest the other day that someone stole some air conditioning units from a church in US A I think. The notice boardoutside the church said "keep one, you will need it where you are going".


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Here's hoping they did not suffer long- the bodies must be very hard to identify it is taking so long. Always hard on those left behind.


They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's been a rather international week of dinners here this week: Sunday night we had waffles, Monday it way quiches Lorraines to use up some eggs and onions that needed to be used; Tuesday it was kraut and smoked sausages with mashed potatoes; Wednesday we had mahi mahi grilled in a pan with balsamic glaze and creamed peas and rice pilaf; tonight we'll have lasagna and garlic bread and salad. Somewhere in here, I need to make sandwich spread (like ham salad) from the venison I simmered off the bones (from the shoulder and foreleg). I'll grind the meat; chop onions and celery and use mayo or Miracle Whip thinned with bread and butter pickle juice to a good consistency for spreading. Salt and pepper of course to taste.
> 
> Play nice, and I try to get back later--must start the lasagna now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I want to come and live in your house!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I want to come and live in your house!


Me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Me too.


Me three . your meals made me very hungry Joy . Especially the kraut and smoked sausage haven't eaten that in a while 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Me three . your meals made me very hungry Joy . Especially the kraut and smoked sausage haven't eaten that in a while
> Sonja


Haven't ever eaten kraut, but I'm willing to give it a go if someone else is cooking...hell, I'll give almost anything a try if I'm not the cook! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just saw this on Facebook.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry about your horrible weather . I thought watering everything in sight might have made the rain clouds gather here but no and none forecast either although it is supposed to be slightly cooler over the weekend
> Sonja


We're forecast to get more or less continuous rain all day tomorrow. That will be the most we have had for a long time. Can't think when we last had that much.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> We're forecast to get more or less continuous rain all day tomorrow. That will be the most we have had for a long time. Can't think when we last had that much.


That would be Tuesday up here. :evil: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


So sad, and it appears that the mill owners have only just sent messages of sympathy to the bereaved families. How heartless are they.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I want to come and live in your house!


Pick me up on the way please!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591
The flowerpots people must be a UK thing said:


> I think Cathy said the same thing. But I knew who they were so maybe they were a UK thing- didn't know them well but knew who she was talking about. But as we didn't have a TV until the girls were about 8 I didn't have much idea of what was around when they were young anyway.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't ever eaten kraut, but I'm willing to give it a go if someone else is cooking...hell, I'll give almost anything a try if I'm not the cook! :roll:


I love the stuff--Mother used to make sausage and sauerkraut often when I was a kid...now I want some--maybe it's my German genes! :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is really perseverance! I think I would have given up, I never had much sucess pumping.


Never had any problems with supply- and I wasn't trying to get out enough to feed her and store some for later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of the continuing troubles after the mill explosion. One does wonder where people's heads/hearts are at times...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends watches golf, I told her I think it would be like watching paint dry, the only thing I can think omf more boring
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why don't you want the brittle. --- sam


Too lazy to stand there making sure it doesn't burn!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


That is so sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on Facebook.....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


How horrid for that young man- and what n impact it will have on the village as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Haven't ever eaten kraut, but I'm willing to give it a go if someone else is cooking...hell, I'll give almost anything a try if I'm not the cook! :roll:


We will start at Joys for the main meal then pop to Bonnies for desert 
Well I know what I will be dreaming of when I fall asleep 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't ever eaten kraut, but I'm willing to give it a go if someone else is cooking...hell, I'll give almost anything a try if I'm not the cook! :roll:


Last time I ate it was over 31 years ago- and it didn't stay down. I was stupid enough to eat it because my husband said I should, but my morning sick stomach didn't approve and made that clear. He has teased me ever since over it but did at least stop trying to tell me what I could eat while pregnant!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, your menus sound great. 
Kate, I agree, always nice when someone else cooks. Tonight we are invited for a steak supper at the golf course sponsored by the company we buy fertilizer from.
I'm glad to be going out, I'm pooped after painting all day. With any luck the interior painting is now all done. Did the huge living room & put a second coat on the hallway.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB wrote:
Haven't ever eaten kraut, but I'm willing to give it a go if someone else is cooking...hell, I'll give almost anything a try if I'm not the cook! 
I love sauerkraut.so good with smoked sausages. My sisters MIL puts it on top of her cabbage rolls when she cooks them. Some people here even make sour heads of cabbage to make cabbage rolls


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


Too bad you had to frog your wingspan. How disappointing for you.

Good news for Susan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rookie, very cute bibs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


Looks more and more beautiful .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Joyce.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


Sounds like the two of you are going to have a great time---Bill in his waders and you being the gofer.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some in progress photos of the landscaping. The before photo shows the bushes along the side of the garage, under the front picture window and surrounding the edge of the small patio. This photo was taken about 5 years ago before the bushes suffered from a harsh winter and they became spindly and brown.
> 
> The after picture show where the bushes were removed. The photos was taken last fall when we were prepping to start the work, but it got delayed until after the first snowfall and then was delayed again this past Spring. Use your imagination to see that front patio all marked up with spray paint and you can see why I'm so happy that this project is underway.
> 
> ...


Sounds so nice. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> she needs a man in her life and bed. oh my goodness - did i say that. --- sam


You are tooooo funny!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you have made my mouth water with all the good sounding food you've made this week.


jheiens said:


> I've finally finished the lace knit scarf made of the 2 skeins of llama/alpaca yarns that I dyed last fall while at KAP. They turned our quite different color ways for various reasons but I joined them with the 3-needle bind off because I wanted some support to the join at that point and because a single scarf didn't seem quite enough for a cold winter day. The two, joined, may be a bit much but allow for wrapping to fill a coat's neck space. Besides, in winter I mostly wear turtlenecks, anyway, so the scratchiness won't be a problem.
> 
> The cuffs for Kaye Jo's workshop are almost finished; so that bit is out of the way and ready for class. I hope to get the wingspan started again tonight and then I can take it with me tomorrow morning when I take Tim to PT therapy. I'm hoping to get a good start on the maths for a better fit tonight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a little bettr. Getting up and down is a bit bothersome and still not allowed to drive. I'll be fine.


KateB said:


> Just a slight breeze in Scotland! Managed not to drown him mainly because he decided that the patch he had put on the pond liner had to 'cure' :shock: for 24 hours so it all came to a halt until tomorrow when he'll put the waterfall back in. How's the hip feeling today?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is such a horrible time for everyone there. Prayers being said for all this has affected.


martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well as not to overcrowd Joy I'll settle just for coming to dinner.


martina said:


> Me too.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on Facebook.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love a good pork roast with kraut. My German cousin used to make the best ever.


Sorlenna said:


> I love the stuff--Mother used to make sausage and sauerkraut often when I was a kid...now I want some--maybe it's my German genes! :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on Facebook.....


When James and I were in Scotland in April there was a day that felt like summer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love a good pork roast with kraut. My German cousin used to make the best ever.


So do I love a pork roast with kraut. We always had several rows of cabbages when we lived on the farm. We'd get a rain, they'd crack and it was kraut making time, washing, shredding and putting them in two huge stone crocks with salt between layers, then a big plate on top with a weight to hold it down. One could smell the fermentation of true sauerkraut (not the fake pickled cabbage kind) and in several weeks it would be complete and we'd bottle it. I still love it with sausages and even hot dogs. 
Special thanks to all who remembered this special day for me. You are dear friends.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> I want to come and live in your house!


Oh, I wish you could, Kate. I think we'd have a wonderful time knitting and chatting and cooking.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We will start at Joys for the main meal then pop to Bonnies for desert
> Well I know what I will be dreaming of when I fall asleep
> Sonja


Now that does should like a grand idea, ladies. When shall I expect you all?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Now that does should like a grand idea, ladies. When shall I expect you all?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think Gwen wants to join the group traveling in for cooking and knitting--and, of course, the eating those meals. By golly, let's do it and soon!!!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love a good pork roast with kraut. My German cousin used to make the best ever.


Oh, yes, that too--the roast cooked in the pressure cooker. YUM.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love a good pork roast with kraut. My German cousin used to make the best ever.


Gwen, some kraut with white wine, caraway seeds, and onions would make a less-than-stunning pork roast mouth-watering.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well as not to overcrowd Joy I'll settle just for coming to dinner.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


If it gets too crowded, Susan has a 14,00 sq. ft. building we can use for free.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Last time I ate it was over 31 years ago- and it didn't stay down. I was stupid enough to eat it because my husband said I should, but my morning sick stomach didn't approve and made that clear. He has teased me ever since over it but did at least stop trying to tell me what I could eat while pregnant!


I think he is safe in that aspect as I don't imagine that you will be getting pregnant any time soon. Maybe I could be wrong, but thinking I am safe with this comment. Enjoy being a grandmother though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> If it gets too crowded, Susan has a 14,00 sq. ft. building we can use for free.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Be prepared for an invasion.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is going to be lovely jeanette -- love the brick sidewalk. --- sam


The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the stuff--Mother used to make sausage and sauerkraut often when I was a kid...now I want some--maybe it's my German genes! :XD:


We usually do sausage, potatoes and green beans in a pot. I have thrown in onions, garlic and saurkraut sometimes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you have good luck with the pots of flowers.
> Our church caretaker put photos on Facebook showing the beautiful pots in front of the Catholic Church asking who very took 2 of the 4 pots to please return them. How can people steal from the front step of a church? Have they no shame?


There are some very strange people in this world who feel they are entitled to everything including other people's things.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've finally finished the lace knit scarf made of the 2 skeins of llama/alpaca yarns that I dyed last fall while at KAP. They turned our quite different color ways for various reasons but I joined them with the 3-needle bind off because I wanted some support to the join at that point and because a single scarf didn't seem quite enough for a cold winter day. The two, joined, may be a bit much but allow for wrapping to fill a coat's neck space. Besides, in winter I mostly wear turtlenecks, anyway, so the scratchiness won't be a problem.
> 
> The cuffs for Kaye Jo's workshop are almost finished; so that bit is out of the way and ready for class. I hope to get the wingspan started again tonight and then I can take it with me tomorrow morning when I take Tim to PT therapy. I'm hoping to get a good start on the maths for a better fit tonight.
> 
> ...


We had that sandwich spread whenever there was chicken, turkey, pork, ham, or beef left over. I still remember liking those sandwiches. All your meals sound delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


One hopes he has some sort of counseling and a good support system.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks more and more beautiful .


Mostly just a bit of hand stitching to go.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's looking so good already, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy



RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Be prepared for an invasion.


But what lovely invasion of such friendly, caring and delightful knitting ladies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree, what a lovely walk and what excellent workmanship. I love the way it is designed. It looks great and should hold up well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> RookieRetiree, what a lovely walk and what excellent workmanship. I love the way it is designed. It looks great and should hold up well.


Thank you....it's been a trial getting it in, but in the end, it's the result that counts and I love it. It will look so good with the flowers, bushes and patio set up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


That really looks nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So do I love a pork roast with kraut. We always had several rows of cabbages when we lived on the farm. We'd get a rain, they'd crack and it was kraut making time, washing, shredding and putting them in two huge stone crocks with salt between layers, then a big plate on top with a weight to hold it down. One could smell the fermentation of true sauerkraut (not the fake pickled cabbage kind) and in several weeks it would be complete and we'd bottle it. I still love it with sausages and even hot dogs.
> Special thanks to all who remembered this special day for me. You are dear friends.


I remember when I was a kid my moms sister & BIL visiting U.S. In the fall. & my uncle complaining about the stink in. The kitchen. It was the crock of sauerkraut.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We will start at Joys for the main meal then pop to Bonnies for desert
> Well I know what I will be dreaming of when I fall asleep
> Sonja


Sounds like a great idea.

Rookie, your walkway looks great.

Supper was really good, had a good visit with a few people. Came home in another cloudburst.
I heard there that one of the neighbours lost 3 cows night before last during our wild storm, struck by lightening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Serena is starting to say a couple of things.... Up... sounds like ap ! She will bring a book over and stand there ap ap. LOL then she will start climbing down still saying ap ap! Funny. She says mum, nan nan, nearly says book, yum yum.... she puts her little out and nearly says no more. Just gorgeous. And DD rings me every time there is something new happening, which is nice. She is really enjoying Serena so much.


They can sure make us smile, can't they!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days. Vicky has her final Paediatric exam on Saturday week and asked if I could make a few finger puppets for her examination bag so I've run up 4 for her. Both for distraction but also to use to see that their responses are age appropriate.
> 
> If she passes this one she will have all the exams done- though she is hoping to do a sub speciality which will give more exams! One more I think. But she still has about 3 years of practical work before she is a paediatrician (this includes the time spent on her sub-speciality). But it will be much easier once she no longer needs to study as well. Assuming she passes the timing on the pregnancy is perfect.


Those are really cute! I am sure Vicki will do great on her examinations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tonight's sunset, and progress on the Christening Gown.


Julie, that is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Feeling better today. Just tired. TTYL


I am glad to hear that. Rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Certainly sad for someone to lose a person who is loved...but if that person passes from age, it is perhaps after a good long life (I hope).
> 
> The finger puppets look great, Margaret, and I'm sure DD will do superbly on her exams.
> 
> ...


Timing is everything sometimes! Really cool that your mom still had your Mamaw's quilt squares. Have fun.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm BAAaaaaaaaaacccccccckkkkkk :lol:
> 
> I don't know where to begin so just jumping in and saying how much I have appreciated your thoughts and prayers, I have kept this wonderful family in mine daily!!!!
> 
> ...


So good to see you here again! Can't wait to see you next month!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, the finger puppets are cute , hope Vicki does well on the exam.
> 
> Julie, great pictures, the gown is going to be beautiful.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I am glad you are safe! That's a lot of rain in 1/2 an hour. I hope the crops and garden didn't suffer too much, and that the fire areas received some of that rain, minus the lightning, so it didn't start more fires.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! It's never easy. At this point I doubt I'd know easy if it bit me in my overly ample arse.....
> 
> DD (the new mom) had a CT scan last week to check on the status of her blocked left kidney. There is a stone partially obstructing her left ureter. They will need to due surgery either this Friday (if they can get it scheduled) or on August 7.
> 
> ...


Keeping the prayers winging that way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie. Sorry your dad had to suffer like that.
> Marianne, so so happy you are back.p
> Margaret, love the finger puppets.
> Maya and I walked an hour today.


I am glad you are feeling well enough to have walked that long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah well, at least some of the world thinks my work is okay!


Julie, your work is far and away better than just "okay"! You do wonderful work, whether sewing, knitting, or weaving!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am going to get there...at some point. The last 2 days I have been trying to catch up with things...like emails, & KTP...and get my knitting on track again. KAP is coming up soon....and I still have several "things" to make. At least the humidity is gone, and cool air is in abundance.
> 
> Uhoh....the game has started...gotta' go! Go USA! TTYL....


It was so nice to see you today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We see that, too, Tami....and Rookie. Our hearts hurt for them...Keeping all in prayers and healing energies.


Likewise, Carol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: They can work magic sometimes, can't they?


 :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I


flyty1n said:


> So do I love a pork roast with kraut.
> 
> I remember my grandparent making kraut in a huge crock in their basement. My grandmother used to make it with pork ribs that she'd first brown and then slow cook with the kraut. We'd have it with boiled potatoes. Grandma also made delicious German potato salad. I also like it in a sort of one dish meal where you start by sauteing onions and garlic, then brown slices of a smoked sausage. Add the kraut and finally some buttered flat noodles. I've also heard of it mixed with diced ham and mashed potatoes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, you know it all too well also. Prayers for all the wonderful parents to be that are finding it hard to get there.


Amen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Rookie...The renovations sound lovely. It will be nice to see pictures when you have it all done.
> 
> Julie...That gown is looking so beautiful. You are doing a fabulous job on it and getting wonderful company to visit with as well. I am glad that you are being fed well during this holiday for you. I hope Ringo is enjoying his time as well.
> 
> ...


I hope you are feeling better by now. I know how expensive roofs can be! We are fortunate for now that we do not need a new one, but this one was put on in 1991, and has some hail damage. A neighbor had a new roof put on a couple of weeks ago, so DH asked the company doing theirs for an estimate. $10,000. They will need to take it down to bare wood this time, as there are so many layers of shingles on it now.

I am glad that Matthew has a new printer that knows what he likes, and is easy for Matthew to work with.

Rest well, my friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I decided to suck it up and make the cherry pie--in the oven now so I am not in the kitchen! We'll see how it turns out (it's been a long, long time since I made one). Hopefully it's like riding a bike and it all came back to me. Ha.
> 
> I got the last quilt block put together (only one hadn't been assembled) and laid them out on my bed--DD helped me find a good order for them. Next will be sashing strips and then of course the major assembly. I can't believe how nervous I am! But this was my great-grandmother's pattern and my grandmother's sewing work, so I want to be sure I do it justice.


That quilt will certainly become a family treasure, and I know you will do a wonderful job on it!

Enjoy your pie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have frogged the entire wingspan--all 10 triangles!!! It was simply too short and was feeling quite heavy for so little coverage. I'll increase the stitches and needle size to make it ''airier'' and longer to cover my arms.
> 
> Susan has had confirmation meeting with the local Job and Family Services administrators to enter into a contract with her non-profit to begin another group of participants moving forward with their specific needs for getting their lives on a positive track and off assistance and food stamps, if they will each make the needed effort for themselves.
> 
> ...


I am sorry you have had to frog the wingspan. I know when I made DD's, it just sits on top of her shoulders. More as a scarf/neck warmer than as a real shawl, but I made it with sock yarn. I didn't think it was supposed to be any larger.

I am glad Susan is finally going to be getting a paycheck for all of the good work she does for others. She certainly has had wonderful examples with you and Don for parents. And slightly looser purse strings never hurt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Hi VA Sharon!!
> 
> I am in Cleveland, GA, about a 90 minute drive North of Atlanta. Or about a 75 minute drive North (West Gwen??) of Athens, LOL. I swear I have lived here 5 yrs in October and I know very little about the area. But I believe Midway is way South of Atlanta. I haven't traveled much of the state except via I-20 from one state line to the next when I moved to South Carolina. I did live in the Augusta area for a couple of years also. I love the mountains, we will take a drive now and then up hwy 129 and the views are awesome.. very close to the summit of Blood Mountain, we love it up there, Vogel State Park has a lake that has wooden swings close to the lake, my mom loves to sit there, in the summer the children are playing, fall the leaves that surround the area are breathtaking and winter, ya can't get up there, LOL. Well actually it is a well kept road but I haven't talked anyone into going up in the winter at yet, LOL.
> I'm sorry, I'm a talker.. it's time for me to get Mom ready for bed.
> ...


The area you live in sounds beautiful!

If you want or need me to snail mail you the pattern, let me know, and I can do that for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, great news the Susan will soon be getting a pay check.
> 
> Marianne, it sounds like you live in s beautiful area, someday I hope to visit there.
> 
> I'm really counting our blessings tonight, we got 3/4 inch of rain from the big storm that lasted about 2 hrs but no hail. I just watched the news, Kerrobert & Landis ( about 90 minutes drive away)were devastated by baseball sized hail, no mention of injuries but crops are done, house & vehicle windows smashed, siding on houses full of holes, trees uprooted. What a mess. Winds up to 80mph/120km/hr


What a blessing you were spared, but so sad that others were hit so hard.

Pretty flowers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the two latest bibs. I'm nearly done with writing up the pattern and will put it on here for anyone who may want to knit one or more. I'm trying to write up 3 different sizes for 9 mos., 18 mos. and 3 and up. It's really quite tough to put things down in words.
> 
> Another night of no sleeping; another storm is coming through and I can feel it in my sinuses. Dr. doesn't have any solutions right now since taking most sinus medicines make me hyper rather than sleepy as they do for many.


I feel you on the sinuses. I can breathe, but still feel the sinuses are filled. I think I was more on the way to a sinus infection than starting a cold. Certainly only coughing with drainage. I have been taking the cinnamon and honey, and Ecenecea ( I never can spell that!) Can you take Goldenseal? That usually helps with the sinuses, especially if they are really plugged. If you are getting that weather, we will have it by Sunday evening. Now I know what to look forward to! NOT! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown, after today's stitching- a lot by hand.
> Lovely that you are finding time for the computer, Marianne!


Julie, that is going to be a work of art when it is finished! It is well on it's way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Today is Flyty1n(Joyce ) birthday . HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a lovely day 🎂💐
> Sonja


Happy Birthday Flyty1n! Hope it was a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another dullish day here - we have had no summer to speak of as yet. DH was remarking (better word than moaning, and believe me he could moan for Scotland! :shock: ) that we haven't had one barbecue this year. Today he plans to redo the waterfall in the pond (for the third time :roll: ) as it is leaking once more. If it was me I'd just keep refilling it as it going down very little, but then what would I know? :roll:Unfortunately sorting the leak involves him in the pond wearing his very fetching chest high waders - I'm not sure which Flowerpot Man he resembles most, but his name is Bill! - and of course I am the gopher.
> Luke is coming for an overnight stay tonight so at least that's something to look forward to. TTYL - if I'm not in jail for drowning my DH!


I certainly hope you are not in jail by this time, but I sure know the frustration! And the being the gopher, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning Joy and yes I'm listening. I've got to call the mechanic about my van this morning. Friend took DH and his friends up to the trail head yesterday using my van and when she returned it last night she said the engine light kept coming on but it was not running hot. Oh well; it is 10years old but I sure can't afford a newer car nor big repair bill. Crossing my fingers that it is something simple and inexpensive.
> 
> So glad for Susan and the non-profit. You guys do so much for so many.


Hope the van is a simple and inexpensive fix.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive been married 37 years and when husband annoyed me I used to say that I would be out of prison be now . Now I say I won't even do jail time because the judge will ask why I didn't do it a long time ago 😄
> Sonja


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok, I can't stay awake any longer, and still am 10 pages behind. Page 64. Hugs and prayers everyone!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


Wow they did accomplish a lot . What a difference . Once you get some planting in that walkway is going to look perfect 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was looking around tonight & came across this. Might interest those who sew & have GKs.

http://thismamamakesstuff.com/tutorial-this-mamas-fab-travel-chair/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that is going to be gorgeous!


It is also being troublesome- the instructions for the placket are very vague.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, your work is far and away better than just "okay"! You do wonderful work, whether sewing, knitting, or weaving!


You are very kind, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that is going to be a work of art when it is finished! It is well on it's way.


And I am really rather stuck, at the moment!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think he is safe in that aspect as I don't imagine that you will be getting pregnant any time soon. Maybe I could be wrong, but thinking I am safe with this comment. Enjoy being a grandmother though.


You're safe. I'm not- grandmother is sufficient.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


Wow they did do well- and what a difference it makes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did his home burn? --- sam



martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on Facebook.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would have thought they would have been there handing out help ahd support with both hands. --- sam



angelam said:


> So sad, and it appears that the mill owners have only just sent messages of sympathy to the bereaved families. How heartless are they.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Too lazy to stand there making sure it doesn't burn!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely jeanette - they did a great job. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Too lazy to stand there making sure it doesn't burn!


 :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for bed. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


That is looking good. The workmen have done a great job with the bricks, It will look lovely with plans alongside. What have you got in mind?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Rookie, love the before, after, and during pics, can't wait to see the finish.


Me too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> If she's dumb enough to try to sue, I hope that they tell her NO!, they do have signs literally everywhere telling you to stay away and that they can run upto 35-40 miles/hour and that they are dangerous.
> The guy that set the fireworks off on his head should be thrown out of court also, before he even gets there.
> You just can't fix stupid...


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just saw this on Facebook.....


Oh dear.... RE Summer on a Wednesday :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


VERY nice!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When James and I were in Scotland in April there was a day that felt like summer.


I think that *was* summer! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, I wish you could, Kate. I think we'd have a wonderful time knitting and chatting and cooking.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Bags I the knitting and chatting! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


Looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would have thought they would have been there handing out help ahd support with both hands. --- sam


I think nowadays they are afraid of been seen to be culpable if they show any sympathy or remorse and no doubt they have insurers or lawyers advising them. A sad sign of the times we live in. The same thing happened recently when the travel firm, Thomsons, were accused of negligence when 2 children died from carbon monoxide poisoning because of a faulty boiler in a holiday property. They too only apologised years later when they were found to be culpable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


Oh dear, not so good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think nowadays they are afraid of been seen to be culpable if they show any sympathy or remorse and no doubt they have insurers or lawyers advising them. A sad sign of the times we live in.


Yes- saying you are sorry can be taken as an admission of fault. Terrible when you can't even say anything in case it is misused. And yet what does it say if you don't say anything?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- saying you are sorry can be taken as an admission of fault. Terrible when you can't even say anything in case it is misused. And yet what does it say if you don't say anything?


Exactly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh dear, not so good.


No, her daughter has asked for prayers for June. I do hope she is going to be ok.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers being said! Hope she is ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think that *was* summer! :roll:


It quite possibly could have been 😁👍😊 I hope it warms up some for you


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning. Thinking I will skip walk today as need to pack for trip.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you *Sam* I've just watched the Flowerpot Men on your link...boy, did that take me back, although I would only have been 4 months old when that episode aired! I must show it to Luke and see what he makes of it! They made new updated programmes a few years ago, but I don't think they were well received.
Well, at last the leak is repaired (hopefully! :shock: ) and the waterfall is back in place. I only felt like shoving his head under a couple of times, so that was better than I expected. I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished pond. I'm shattered today as I slept in with Luke last night and he spent the night kicking me in the back! Going to have a lazy afternoon just sitting and knitting on the Poppet I'm making for Caitlin. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Thinking I will skip walk today as need to pack for trip.


Where are you off to?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It quite possibly could have been 😁👍😊 I hope it warms up some for you


Right now it's actually quite warm 16C/60F (well, for us!) although we have had a couple of light showers too. I should really go and sit outside while the sun's out, but DH is strimmering so he must be about to cut the grass....I'll stay in here!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also being troublesome- the instructions for the placket are very vague.


I spent 4 years of needlework lessons doing a placket, every time I pinned it the teacher said it was wrong. A friend of my Mum's pinned it once for me, and she had worked on the Queen's coronation robes and the Queen' , then Princess Elizabeth's wedding dress and according to the teacher it was still wrong. So I gave up and did extra art lessons instead. I have never touched a placket since, so you have my best wishes with that, Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> did his home burn? --- sam


Either that or it was damaged by the explosion, or debris.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

June is in my prayers. It seems that she was sent home too soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was looking around tonight & came across this. Might interest those who sew & have GKs.
> 
> http://thismamamakesstuff.com/tutorial-this-mamas-fab-travel-chair/


Hmm, may have to make one of those. After KAP! Arianna is so wiggly. I have a high chair in a bag, like the camp chairs in a bag, but she likes to fill the cup holder with her food instead of eating it. I also have a wooden chair that is tall, with a rounded back for toddlers and up until they can't fit anymore. 10 year old grandson is not happy that Arianna is graduating to it, because he has to give up his spot. He is getting to big anyway, as he has grown a LOT in the last couple of months! But my little wiggle worm can't stay seated in it. And Papa's belt doesn't have enough holes to tighten it enough to hold her in. Boy will I get "the look" when she gets put in this!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is also being troublesome- the instructions for the placket are very vague.


I always hated those kind of pattern instructions. You are doing a beautiful job on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my friends watches golf, I told her I think it would be like watching paint dry, the only thing I can think omf more boring thst golf would be watching it. :roll: I can't see the point. Of running around a lathes trying to hit a ball down a gofer hole :lol: I get in lots of trouble for making that remark :lol:


I am of the same opinion as you are!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If she's dumb enough to try to sue, I hope that they tell her NO!, they do have signs literally everywhere telling you to stay away and that they can run upto 35-40 miles/hour and that they are dangerous.
> The guy that set the fireworks off on his head should be thrown out of court also, before he even gets there.
> You just can't fix stupid...


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> she needs a man in her life and bed. oh my goodness - did i say that. --- sam


 :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> That is looking good. The workmen have done a great job with the bricks, It will look lovely with plans alongside. What have you got in mind?


http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg

This is from a design website that has the look that I'm going for (no fountain though!). A lot will depend on what the nursery staff recommend for the space we have, etc. but I want to put in dwarf Alberta Spruce on either side to frame the space and then put in boxwood bushes or old gold junipers in the front interspersed with azaleas, hydraengas, and grasses (heather, sage, lavender, etc.). I want to stay in the reds and whites. I have a small garden bench, chair and table to go in the front patio and want to get a removable privacy screen for that space also. It's going to look so very different than it used to.

The workmen finished up this a.m. and they are paid and on their way to another job. They will come back when it's time to put in the plants. The owner of the company was a landscaper exclusively for ten years before he got into brickwork and he really knows what he's doing. We got a break on the total cost because several neighbors came over to ask him to come over to quote out their front yards after seeing his work at our place. He figures discounting us a little was much better money spent for advertising than putting an ad in the paper. All the houses are about the same age so all of them need some outside landscaping updates.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would have thought they would have been there handing out help ahd support with both hands. --- sam


For sure, obviously a really " caring" company


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sadly they have identified the third of the four bodies missing at the factory disaster here. So sad for the families.


I pray it was quick, and that they knew no fear or pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


Not good, poor June, hope she's better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> They only found the third one today after they were able to reach an area that was too dangerous before. The search dogs indicated this area but the site is still smouldering and smoking and very dangerous. One young man has lost his mother, his job and his home all at once.


So sad.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sad, and it appears that the mill owners have only just sent messages of sympathy to the bereaved families. How heartless are they.


It would have been nice if the owners had done so sooner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love the stuff--Mother used to make sausage and sauerkraut often when I was a kid...now I want some--maybe it's my German genes! :XD:


DH loves kraut. Especially on mashed potatoes. He is half Polish. He likes any kind of pork with it.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Hugs and prayers to all!

DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.

The baby was an angel. She slept oh so peacefully in Grandma-ma's arms. There were a few instances where she felt compelled to sing the song of her people, but it's amazing how pandora radio can soothe her. 

It was a bit touch and go until I was able to ascertain her taste in music. We settled on Pachabels Canon in D Major Radio.

Now onto the best part .... The doctors office called and the mass is shrinking. They are fairly certain that it is indeed the after effects of severe trauma to her lady bits from the birth. Who knew that baboon ass would be visible on a CT scan lol. 

DD did fill them in on the birth circumstances. The external bruising is still very much visible and she was afraid that one look would send them screaming to the phone to call 911 lol.

Also she has passed the kidney stone!!! Apparently as her uterus began its journey to pre-preggo size, the pressure on her uerter was relieved and the stone was able to finish its journey to a watery grave. That means no surgery for stone removal! They will remove her nephronstomy tube next Tuesday!

When they tested her urine, she won the bacteria lottery. It seems that she has quite an impressive selection (collateral damage from the nephronstomy tube). She will have to have two courses of IV antibiotics before the tube removal next week. They want to avoid a reoccurrence of the massive infection she got after one of her tube change procedures. 

Since she had to pump and dump to avoid a glow in the dark baby, we were going to have a glass of wine or three with dinner and toast the good news. Unfortunately, the uh... insertion of the contrast material for the CT scan had her baboon butt screaming.... she opted for a painkiller instead lol. 

Thank you everyone for the kind words and especially the prayers. I am so happy that by this time next week she should hopefully be able to finally enjoy being a new mum.

Gigi


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> I spent 4 years of needlework lessons doing a placket, every time I pinned it the teacher said it was wrong. A friend of my Mum's pinned it once for me, and she had worked on the Queen's coronation robes and the Queen' , then Princess Elizabeth's wedding dress and according to the teacher it was still wrong. So I gave up and did extra art lessons instead. I have never touched a placket since, so you have my best wishes with that, Julie.


Maybe the teacher didn't know how to do it right :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you *Sam* I've just watched the Flowerpot Men on your link...boy, did that take me back, although I would only have been 4 months old when that episode aired! I must show it to Luke and see what he makes of it! They made new updated programmes a few years ago, but I don't think they were well received.
> Well, at last the leak is repaired (hopefully! :shock: ) and the waterfall is back in place. I only felt like shoving his head under a couple of times, so that was better than I expected. I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished pond. I'm shattered today as I slept in with Luke last night and he spent the night kicking me in the back! Going to have a lazy afternoon just sitting and knitting on the Poppet I'm making for Caitlin. TTYL


That is so pretty and soothing looking. DH would like to put some kind of water feature in our backyard, but after these latest working together experiences with the outside and the inside, we need a break from each other and will put that off for a very long time.

I'm sorry you didn't sleep well, but that's to be expected with the little ones.

I'm looking forward to seeing your Poppet doll; I love Pat's designs and patterns. I still have plans to make some more of her creations along with the teddy bears.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That should look really nice.


RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg
> 
> This is from a design website that has the look that I'm going for (no fountain though!). A lot will depend on what the nursery staff recommend for the space we have, etc. but I want to put in dwarf Alberta Spruce on either side to frame the space and then put in boxwood bushes or old gold junipers in the front interspersed with azaleas, hydraengas, and grasses (heather, sage, lavender, etc.). I want to stay in the reds and whites. I have a small garden bench, chair and table to go in the front patio and want to get a removable privacy screen for that space also. It's going to look so very different than it used to.
> 
> The workmen finished up this a.m. and they are paid and on their way to another job. They will come back when it's time to put in the plants. The owner of the company was a landscaper exclusively for ten years before he got into brickwork and he really knows what he's doing. We got a break on the total cost because several neighbors came over to ask him to come over to quote out their front yards after seeing his work at our place. He figures discounting us a little was much better money spent for advertising than putting an ad in the paper. All the houses are about the same age so all of them need some outside landscaping updates.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last time I ate it was over 31 years ago- and it didn't stay down. I was stupid enough to eat it because my husband said I should, but my morning sick stomach didn't approve and made that clear. He has teased me ever since over it but did at least stop trying to tell me what I could eat while pregnant!


Other than what sticks to the meat if I cook it in with the kraut, I have only willingly eaten it once. And that was for DH's grandmother. All I had to do was try it for her. If I didn't like it, I never had to eat it again. I loved that woman to pieces! And not just for telling me I never had to eat kraut again! She came from Poland. My late MIL was first generation born here in the States. She loved me unconditionally. DMIL was always good to me, but I had 2 strikes against me. I was not Polish, and I was not Catholic. And I wasn't good enough for her boy. 33 years later, I still spoil him as rotten as he spoils me, so I guess I was good enough. I will say, no matter how well she did or did not like you, my MIL always treated you with politeness and kindness. Always. When I had my wisdom teeth pulled, as soon as I was allowed to leave the house ( my mom's choice, as I was a teenager, and was sick from the anestheic) she made me home made chicken noodle soup. A whole batch, just for me! She was a wonderful cook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hmm, may have to make one of those. After KAP! Arianna is so wiggly. I have a high chair in a bag, like the camp chairs in a bag, but she likes to fill the cup holder with her food instead of eating it. I also have a wooden chair that is tall, with a rounded back for toddlers and up until they can't fit anymore. 10 year old grandson is not happy that Arianna is graduating to it, because he has to give up his spot. He is getting to big anyway, as he has grown a LOT in the last couple of months! But my little wiggle worm can't stay seated in it. And Papa's belt doesn't have enough holes to tighten it enough to hold her in. Boy will I get "the look" when she gets put in this!


This reminds me so much of my grandma's house. She had the slatted chairs and would put telephone books (scarce now days!) down and the put the cushion on top of that and then she'd tie us in with either a very long kitchen towel or several thick ties. We certainly were secure. This design is a great adaption of that concept.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, your menus sound great.
> Kate, I agree, always nice when someone else cooks. Tonight we are invited for a steak supper at the golf course sponsored by the company we buy fertilizer from.
> I'm glad to be going out, I'm pooped after painting all day. With any luck the interior painting is now all done. Did the huge living room & put a second coat on the hallway.


Enjoy that steak dinner! If you decide you want to paint some more, you can come visit me. I will be happy to give you pain and brushes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great news, I'm sure you are all very relieved & having the stone pass without a surgery is an added bonus. The poor girls sure won't be in a hurry to give you grandchild #2 after all this ordeal. 
It's good they can get the tubes out soon, no wonder she has infection, those things are nasty.



Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all!
> 
> DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Now that does should like a grand idea, ladies. When shall I expect you all?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can be there in two hours!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If it gets too crowded, Susan has a 14,00 sq. ft. building we can use for free.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: I can bring a few chairs, and a table or two!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all!
> 
> DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.
> 
> ...


That's not an experience in childbirth that she will want to repeat anytime soon. So very happy that there's good news for the future. I think I would opt for the painkiller vs. wine also. Hope the antibiotics do their job completely. So glad that you had a great time babysitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Enjoy that steak dinner! If you decide you want to paint some more, you can come visit me. I will be happy to give you pain and brushes!


I think by the time I'm done with this project I will never want to see a paint brush again. There is still lots of outside painting to dobut at least you don't have to worry about dripping on the floor or smelling the fumes. DH also mentioned that soon we will have to paint our house too. I think h e just doesn't want me to get bored :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


That looks really nice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One hopes he has some sort of counseling and a good support system.


I hope so, too. And for everyone there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Rookie, your walkway looks great.
> 
> ...


That's too bad. Not only crops being heavily damaged, but to loose more in cows, too, must really be disheartening.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great news, I'm sure you are all very relieved & having the stone pass without a surgery is an added bonus. The poor girls sure won't be in a hurry to give you grandchild #2 after all this ordeal.
> It's good they can get the tubes out soon, no wonder she has infection, those things are nasty.


I think I saw the Good Ship Grandchild#2 sailing away at breakneck speed along about the start of her third trimester lol. Hopefully time will dull the memory.

Gigi


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I
> 
> 
> flyty1n said:
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am really rather stuck, at the moment!


Oh, oh. Hope you figured it out by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You're safe. I'm not- grandmother is sufficient.


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny day..looks to be a promising day after about 6 hours of straight sleep which is wonderful for me. DH is outside filling in the bare areas with grass seed and cleaning up chairs, tables, lamp fixtures, etc. There is a lot of dust left behind after all the sawing of the bricks and dirt moving. All the windows need to be washed also. The workmen were wearing ear and eye protection, but not mouth. We had some masks left over from when we had done some floor sanding and restaining, so we gave them to the guys. 

Thinking and praying for June this morning and hope that she'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you would have thought they would have been there handing out help ahd support with both hands. --- sam


You would think.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not an experience in childbirth that she will want to repeat anytime soon. So very happy that there's good news for the future. I think I would opt for the painkiller vs. wine also. Hope the antibiotics do their job completely. So glad that you had a great time babysitting.


I had a blast snuggling the baby. I did find out that my swaddling skills are non existent and thank god my diapering skills were not tested.

It's a good thing for all concerned that the baby is too young to rat on Grandma-Ma lol.

Hugs,
Gigi


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for bed. --- sam


My goodness Sam! And I thought I was staying up too late, going to bed at 1. Got caught, too. M had to get up to go to the bathroom before I managed to get in bed. Usually he doesn't even know when I go to bed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


Darn. Prayers continue. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you *Sam* I've just watched the Flowerpot Men on your link...boy, did that take me back, although I would only have been 4 months old when that episode aired! I must show it to Luke and see what he makes of it! They made new updated programmes a few years ago, but I don't think they were well received.
> Well, at last the leak is repaired (hopefully! :shock: ) and the waterfall is back in place. I only felt like shoving his head under a couple of times, so that was better than I expected. I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished pond. I'm shattered today as I slept in with Luke last night and he spent the night kicking me in the back! Going to have a lazy afternoon just sitting and knitting on the Poppet I'm making for Caitlin. TTYL


Your pond is very pretty, hope it's finally fixed for good, wouldn't want any drowning accidents :lol: 
It's always an adventure sleep with little ones, seems like they always have their toe up your nose or in your left ear :lol: hope you get some rest.
I'm waiting on DH, he went to shop for some tools, my washing machine has been sounding like it's going into orbit whene it spins. I looked up troubleshooting on the internet & it says it's likely that s hole holding a spring has rusted out & needs a new hole drilled & attached. I sure hope that's the only problem, I've been putting off doing laundry for a few days & would like to get it done. If all else fails I will get DH to connect my sons washer & will run across the road to do it. ( at least that way his will get tried out before the warranty runs out, if I'd known he would take so long to move in I would have told him to wait to buy it :roll: )
I'm supposed to go to the lake this afternoon & watch the GKs do their swimming lesson, both are like little fish. I think our kids that take lessons in the lake are much better prepared than those who do it in a pool. I'm perfectly confident I can swim across a pool with no problems but really don't like getting over my head in the lake as I don't know how far I have to swim until I can touch bottom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- saying you are sorry can be taken as an admission of fault. Terrible when you can't even say anything in case it is misused. And yet what does it say if you don't say anything?


So true. These companies need to find a way to sympathize and help right away, with out immediate admission of guilt, then if they are found to be at fault after investigation, apologize and make things as right as possible. Of course $$ won't bring back lost loved ones, but it would perhaps be a blessing for those left behind, trying to find a way to make ends meet. There has to be some middle ground somewhere.

I am not sure I worded that the way I felt, but hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Thinking I will skip walk today as need to pack for trip.


Sometimes packing for a trip is more exercise than regular exercise! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you *Sam* I've just watched the Flowerpot Men on your link...boy, did that take me back, although I would only have been 4 months old when that episode aired! I must show it to Luke and see what he makes of it! They made new updated programmes a few years ago, but I don't think they were well received.
> Well, at last the leak is repaired (hopefully! :shock: ) and the waterfall is back in place. I only felt like shoving his head under a couple of times, so that was better than I expected. I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished pond. I'm shattered today as I slept in with Luke last night and he spent the night kicking me in the back! Going to have a lazy afternoon just sitting and knitting on the Poppet I'm making for Caitlin. TTYL


Beautiful and restful! Little ones never make for a restful night for the grownups they sleep with! Hope you are feeling better by now, and have enjoyed your lazy day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The walkway looks really nice. I'd love to tear up our walkway and do something similar but then I'd also like to win the lottery! LOL



RookieRetiree said:


> The three workmen really accomplished a lot today!! This is looking very good. I'm now getting anxious to get some plants back in that space.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I spent 4 years of needlework lessons doing a placket, every time I pinned it the teacher said it was wrong. A friend of my Mum's pinned it once for me, and she had worked on the Queen's coronation robes and the Queen' , then Princess Elizabeth's wedding dress and according to the teacher it was still wrong. So I gave up and did extra art lessons instead. I have never touched a placket since, so you have my best wishes with that, Julie.


It might have been worth it to tell that teacher just who had pinned the placket that time, and who she had sewn for! If it was good enough for the Queen, it should have been just about perfect.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I think I saw the Good Ship Grandchild#2 sailing away at breakneck speed along about the start of her third trimester lol. Hopefully time will dull the memory.
> 
> Gigi


Time definitely does that, my first was the baby from hell, cried non stop for months, just about drove us crazy, at 18 months we finally found out he had a hernia & that was causing the colic. Once it was fixed he was better but by then expected to be walked around the house.
There is 6 yrs between my boys, I always tell them it took that long for me to get stupid again. The second pregnancy was totally different, I hardly knew I was pregnant & the baby slept like a dream, all went well until he got whooping cough at 4 months & almost died, then no more sleep for s few months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all!
> 
> DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.
> 
> ...


Good news all around! I am so glad your DD is finally on the mend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This reminds me so much of my grandma's house. She had the slatted chairs and would put telephone books (scarce now days!) down and the put the cushion on top of that and then she'd tie us in with either a very long kitchen towel or several thick ties. We certainly were secure. This design is a great adaption of that concept.


Yes, I've sat on the phone books also. Which aren't so scarce around here. It seems like instead of the one we used to get, now we get half a dozen. So we wouldn't have to save several year's worth to make a seat higher!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just read that; keeping her in prayers also.


martina said:


> June is in my prayers. It seems that she was sent home too soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had my "problem child" first, too--she had colic and cried a LOT...didn't sleep all night until she was almost 10 months old! #2 was a surprise, earlier than we planned, and so I was terrified. But she was an angel baby (she made up for it as a teen, LOL), and I suspect a lot of that with the first one was that I had NO idea if I was doing the "mom thing" right. #3 (DS) had pneumonia at 2 months old and developed asthma as a result, so there were many months of not sleeping then, too. You just never know until they arrive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think by the time I'm done with this project I will never want to see a paint brush again. There is still lots of outside painting to dobut at least you don't have to worry about dripping on the floor or smelling the fumes. DH also mentioned that soon we will have to paint our house too. I think h e just doesn't want me to get bored :roll:


I understand that! I just thought I would offer......... :mrgreen: For all you do, I don't think there is any danger of you getting bored.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a very sunny day..looks to be a promising day after about 6 hours of straight sleep which is wonderful for me. DH is outside filling in the bare areas with grass seed and cleaning up chairs, tables, lamp fixtures, etc. There is a lot of dust left behind after all the sawing of the bricks and dirt moving. All the windows need to be washed also. The workmen were wearing ear and eye protection, but not mouth. We had some masks left over from when we had done some floor sanding and restaining, so we gave them to the guys.
> 
> Thinking and praying for June this morning and hope that she'll be feeling better soon.


Glad you had a good night's sleep! It is sunny here and headed for the mid 80's. Good thing you had the masks. They shouldn't be doing that kind of work with out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I had a blast snuggling the baby. I did find out that my swaddling skills are non existent and thank god my diapering skills were not tested.
> 
> It's a good thing for all concerned that the baby is too young to rat on Grandma-Ma lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeanette, the walk looks fantastic and I know the plants will only enhance the beauty. 

Sending all good thoughts for June--I also saw her DD's message. Wrapping them both in healing virtual hugs.

Julie, hope you get unstuck with the placket. Hard enough with good instructions for me to make!

Gigi, glad to hear DD is improving and they have got to the root of things. Here's to good antibiotics and no more kidney stones.

Think I'm forgetting someone or something...well, CRAFT. Maybe it will come back.

Meanwhile, hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 80. Caught up for now. One last check of email, then I need to start sewing. Next thing I know, DH will be home from work.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


Oh, so sorry to hear that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It might have been worth it to tell that teacher just who had pinned the placket that time, and who she had sewn for! If it was good enough for the Queen, it should have been just about perfect.


I would have, but she was such a mean nasty teacher that she would have made life very uncomfortable, to say the least. The lady who did the work said that she wouldn't have been allowed in the room where the robes were being made if she wasn't able to do pinning a placket correctly. She said that teachers such as that one annoyed her as it put so many off needlework. It was years before I sewed anything else. So the robe you are doing , Julie, fills me with admiration for your skills.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you *Sam* Id.
> Well, at last the leak is repaired (hopefully! :shock: ) and the waterfall is back in place. I only felt like shoving his head under a couple of times, so that was better than I expected. I'll see if I can get a picture of the finished pond. I'm shattered today as I slept in with Luke last night and he spent the night kicking me in the back! Going to have a lazy afternoon just sitting and knitting on the Poppet I'm making for Caitlin. TTYL


A beautiful pond. I miss mine. It was so calming listening to the waterfall and watching the fish.

Too bad about Luke kicking you in the back. Next time you'll have to wrap his feet in cotton batten. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg
> 
> This is from a design website that has the look that I'm going for (no fountain though!). A lot will depend on what the nursery staff recommend for the space we have, etc. but I want to put in dwarf Alberta Spruce on either side to frame the space and then put in boxwood bushes or old gold junipers in the front interspersed with azaleas, hydraengas, and grasses (heather, sage, lavender, etc.). I want to stay in the reds and whites. I have a small garden bench, chair and table to go in the front patio and want to get a removable privacy screen for that space also. It's going to look so very different than it used to.
> 
> The workmen finished up this a.m. and they are paid and on their way to another job. They will come back when it's time to put in the plants. The owner of the company was a landscaper exclusively for ten years before he got into brickwork and he really knows what he's doing. We got a break on the total cost because several neighbors came over to ask him to come over to quote out their front yards after seeing his work at our place. He figures discounting us a little was much better money spent for advertising than putting an ad in the paper. All the houses are about the same age so all of them need some outside landscaping updates.


Your design sounds beautiful. How long before they come back to do the planting? Nice that he gave you a discount on the job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I spent 4 years of needlework lessons doing a placket, every time I pinned it the teacher said it was wrong. A friend of my Mum's pinned it once for me, and she had worked on the Queen's coronation robes and the Queen' , then Princess Elizabeth's wedding dress and according to the teacher it was still wrong. So I gave up and did extra art lessons instead. I have never touched a placket since, so you have my best wishes with that, Julie.


Oh boy! I am aiming just to get it looking smooth- which it does not at the moment- but I've got to unpick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> June is in my prayers. It seems that she was sent home too soon.


I was just looking, that was on July 22nd. Poor June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I always hated those kind of pattern instructions. You are doing a beautiful job on it.


It is one of the reasons I ended up always using Vogue patterns- much better instructions. I've not photographed the placket!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DMIL used to make kraut, too. Everything smelled like it! When there was a big gathering, she would fill 2 of the big roasters with pork and kraut. DH would like the last dish you mentioned.


If you think that smells Tammi you should try surstromming it's Swedish herring fermented and is officially one of the most pungent foods in the world we call it Lukt Fisk which translates to smelly fish the smell is absolutely disgusting makes you want to be sick . People literally eat it outside because the smell is that bad but apparently the fish itself is delicious . I don't know can't get past the smell
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all!
> 
> DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear you, and the baby, survived your time together. Even more pleased to hear the results of DDs scan. Hopefully over the next few days all the bruising will start to settle and she will feel more comfortable. Glad the kidney stone has passed, even though I'm sure that was painful, and no surgery needed. A double dose of antibiotics is a small price to pay to get everything back to normal and get her back to enjoying her baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh, oh. Hope you figured it out by now.


Still stuck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your pond is very pretty, hope it's finally fixed for good, wouldn't want any drowning accidents :lol:
> It's always an adventure sleep with little ones, seems like they always have their toe up your nose or in your left ear :lol: hope you get some rest.
> I'm waiting on DH, he went to shop for some tools, my washing machine has been sounding like it's going into orbit whene it spins. I looked up troubleshooting on the internet & it says it's likely that s hole holding a spring has rusted out & needs a new hole drilled & attached. I sure hope that's the only problem, I've been putting off doing laundry for a few days & would like to get it done. If all else fails I will get DH to connect my sons washer & will run across the road to do it. ( at least that way his will get tried out before the warranty runs out, if I'd known he would take so long to move in I would have told him to wait to buy it :roll: )
> I'm supposed to go to the lake this afternoon & watch the GKs do their swimming lesson, both are like little fish. I think our kids that take lessons in the lake are much better prepared than those who do it in a pool. I'm perfectly confident I can swim across a pool with no problems but really don't like getting over my head in the lake as I don't know how far I have to swim until I can touch bottom.


Hope you get your washing machine fixed Bonnie . Mine had started to leak a little from the bottom but after I gave it a good clean and the compartment s it is ok again 
Swimming wise I'm the opposite I like to keep swimming as I don't want to touch the bottom hate the squidgy dirt going through my toes yuk 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I had a blast snuggling the baby. I did find out that my swaddling skills are non existent and thank god my diapering skills were not tested.
> 
> It's a good thing for all concerned that the baby is too young to rat on Grandma-Ma lol.
> 
> ...


Definitely the up side of the story! So glad things are edging in the right direction for DD.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still stuck.


Have you tried doing a sample on two other bits of material? Sometimes a trial run can help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Jeanette, the walk looks fantastic and I know the plants will only enhance the beauty.
> 
> Sending all good thoughts for June--I also saw her DD's message. Wrapping them both in healing virtual hugs.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thanks! Not sure what order I will tackle today's tasks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I would have, but she was such a mean nasty teacher that she would have made life very uncomfortable, to say the least. The lady who did the work said that she wouldn't have been allowed in the room where the robes were being made if she wasn't able to do pinning a placket correctly. She said that teachers such as that one annoyed her as it put so many off needlework. It was years before I sewed anything else. So the robe you are doing , Julie, fills me with admiration for your skills.


Thanks Martina!
The skirt fortunately is mostly looking good. Just that one big problem.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I think nowadays they are afraid of been seen to be culpable if they show any sympathy or remorse and no doubt they have insurers or lawyers advising them. A sad sign of the times we live in. The same thing happened recently when the travel firm, Thomsons, were accused of negligence when 2 children died from carbon monoxide poisoning because of a faulty boiler in a holiday property. They too only apologised years later when they were found to be culpable.


I think you're right Kate. The Thomson saga was just awful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw on Facebook today.... June's daughter has posted that she went home from hospital in the afternoon only to be taken back at night.


Poor June. Sending lots of healing thoughts and hugs to her. I hope she is well and home again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Have you tried doing a sample on two other bits of material? Sometimes a trial run can help.


Good idea!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg
> 
> This is from a design website that has the look that I'm going for (no fountain though!). A lot will depend on what the nursery staff recommend for the space we have, etc. but I want to put in dwarf Alberta Spruce on either side to frame the space and then put in boxwood bushes or old gold junipers in the front interspersed with azaleas, hydraengas, and grasses (heather, sage, lavender, etc.). I want to stay in the reds and whites. I have a small garden bench, chair and table to go in the front patio and want to get a removable privacy screen for that space also. It's going to look so very different than it used to.
> 
> The workmen finished up this a.m. and they are paid and on their way to another job. They will come back when it's time to put in the plants. The owner of the company was a landscaper exclusively for ten years before he got into brickwork and he really knows what he's doing. We got a break on the total cost because several neighbors came over to ask him to come over to quote out their front yards after seeing his work at our place. He figures discounting us a little was much better money spent for advertising than putting an ad in the paper. All the houses are about the same age so all of them need some outside landscaping updates.


It's going to be beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished result.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your design sounds beautiful. How long before they come back to do the planting? Nice that he gave you a discount on the job.


The discount was definitely a nice surprise. We're having a very weird summer with temperatures not as hot as usual so we're expecting the very hot temperatures to come in August and September so the planting probably won't happen until October. I'll put some pots of color out there in the meantime.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I had my "problem child" first, too--she had colic and cried a LOT...didn't sleep all night until she was almost 10 months old! #2 was a surprise, earlier than we planned, and so I was terrified. But she was an angel baby (she made up for it as a teen, LOL), and I suspect a lot of that with the first one was that I had NO idea if I was doing the "mom thing" right. #3 (DS) had pneumonia at 2 months old and developed asthma as a result, so there were many months of not sleeping then, too. You just never know until they arrive.


Funny how it's the first one mine too screamed the place down and had colic and mid ear infections got to the stage were I threw the blanket over my head and told my Husband I wasn't coming out till the baby was 10 
Figured out that if I put the washing machine on he slept and so did I 
Second and 3rd sons slept like angels didn't even cry to be fed
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you think that smells Tammi you should try surstromming it's Swedish herring fermented and is officially one of the most pungent foods in the world we call it Lukt Fisk which translates to smelly fish the smell is absolutely disgusting makes you want to be sick . People literally eat it outside because the smell is that bad but apparently the fish itself is delicious . I don't know can't get past the smell
> Sonja


So much of taste has to do with the smell, so I doubt that I could ever eat it. I do like creamed pickled herring though; but only the smallest pieces.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all
> 
> Thank you everyone for the kind words and especially the prayers. I am so happy that by this time next week she should hopefully be able to finally enjoy being a new mum.
> 
> Gigi


Glad you were able to survive the baby sitting. Your DD has certainly had more than her share of post-delivery problems. Hope it will all be behind her soon (no pun intended :lol: )


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a construction project of my own going on right now. I'm having a roof put over my deck. Hopefully they will be finished today. I can hardly wait to get my deck in order. Everyone else has either a gazebo or awning over their deck but I thought this might work better for me. I'll post a picture when it's done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a construction project of my own going on right now. I'm having a roof put over my deck. Hopefully they will be finished today. I can hardly wait to get my deck in order. Everyone else has either a gazebo or awning over their deck but I thought this might work better for me. I'll post a picture when it's done.


Sounds wonderful. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


 :thumbup: Lovely!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks so nice. Any more news on June?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I have a construction project of my own going on right now. I'm having a roof put over my deck. Hopefully they will be finished today. I can hardly wait to get my deck in order. Everyone else has either a gazebo or awning over their deck but I thought this might work better for me. I'll post a picture when it's done.


That sounds interesting Liz I look forward to seeing pictures 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


That looks lovely Kate . I would be happy too 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Looks so nice. Any more news on June?


I really like being on TP and I love chatting with all of you but the downside is that we live to far away from each other when something like June being in hospital happens . I really hope you get well soon June . Miss all your kind posts and your beautiful pictures
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I really like being on TP and I love chatting with all of you but the downside is that we live to far away from each other when something like June being in hospital happens . I really hope you get well soon June . Miss all your kind posts and your beautiful pictures
> Sonja


Yes, we are a long way for offering practical help, but our prayers and good wishes are at the end of our fingertips.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, we are a long way for offering practical help, but our prayers and good wishes are at the end of our fingertips.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Where are you off to?


Napa, CA, lucky us. Visiting DD and DGD's.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Napa, CA, lucky us. Visiting DD and DGD's.


Lucky indeed! Have a lovely time with your family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, glad your pond is fixed. Looks so peaceful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I would have, but she was such a mean nasty teacher that she would have made life very uncomfortable, to say the least. The lady who did the work said that she wouldn't have been allowed in the room where the robes were being made if she wasn't able to do pinning a placket correctly. She said that teachers such as that one annoyed her as it put so many off needlework. It was years before I sewed anything else. So the robe you are doing , Julie, fills me with admiration for your skills.


Sounds like that teacher was a real piece of work. If you had no siblings who would be in her classes after you, it might have been fun to tell her that on the last day you would have to be in her class! Of course, at that age, none of us would even dare think of doing so. Still, it's a thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you think that smells Tammi you should try surstromming it's Swedish herring fermented and is officially one of the most pungent foods in the world we call it Lukt Fisk which translates to smelly fish the smell is absolutely disgusting makes you want to be sick . People literally eat it outside because the smell is that bad but apparently the fish itself is delicious . I don't know can't get past the smell
> Sonja


I'll take the smell of kraut any day! That fish smells as bad, or worse than, skunk! I can taste that for days if it is really strong, and yes, I do mean taste, not just smell.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> So pleased to hear you, and the baby, survived your time together. Even more pleased to hear the results of DDs scan. Hopefully over the next few days all the bruising will start to settle and she will feel more comfortable. Glad the kidney stone has passed, even though I'm sure that was painful, and no surgery needed. A double dose of antibiotics is a small price to pay to get everything back to normal and get her back to enjoying her baby.


I just had a thought. Yes, I do have them occasionally! :mrgreen: Gigi, can you buy your DD a tube of Arnica ointment? You can get it at Vitamin World or maybe GNC. If she can stand to apply it to the bruised areas, that will help the bruises heal faster. I wish I would have thought of it earlier when I read your post of her good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still stuck.


Darn. Wish I could help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get your washing machine fixed Bonnie . Mine had started to leak a little from the bottom but after I gave it a good clean and the compartment s it is ok again
> Swimming wise I'm the opposite I like to keep swimming as I don't want to touch the bottom hate the squidgy dirt going through my toes yuk
> Sonja


And I don't swim at all! I do like to get in a pool, and wade, but don't splash me, or get my face wet! Glad you fixed yours, Sonja. Hope Bonnie got hers fixed, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Have you tried doing a sample on two other bits of material? Sometimes a trial run can help.


That's a good idea. That way you won't worry about ruining the fabric. And you will be able to handle a smaller piece to manipulate it better, until you figure it out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have a construction project of my own going on right now. I'm having a roof put over my deck. Hopefully they will be finished today. I can hardly wait to get my deck in order. Everyone else has either a gazebo or awning over their deck but I thought this might work better for me. I'll post a picture when it's done.


I know you will enjoy it when it is finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


Beautiful!. And if he is happy, that means he is still alive and you are not in jail! Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Napa, CA, lucky us. Visiting DD and DGD's.


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, now that I have a string of responses posted, I thought I would show you a bit of what I have been doing lately. I only have a photo of the hat. The Adagio shawl is blocking as I type, as is the Ruana that needed washed and blocked. I knitted that years ago, and use it constantly. DH has started calling it my portable blanket! And is not above "borrowing" it if he is cold sitting in the chair!

The Adagio, by Strick Wear, I have now knitted twice. I have it in a beige that I knitted about 8 years ago. I also wear that a lot this time of the year when I will need just a little cover in the air conditioning. The jewel blue tones that I finished on the way home from our spring trip, has called to me from the time I finished the first one, but I had such a hard time with the first one that I put it off for a few years. I had the yarn before I ever found the pattern. I will take a pick of that when my phone is finished charging. I have it folded in half blocking on the living room floor. 

The hat is Cascade Yarns Eco Duo and is Fishtail Lace Slouch Hat. It is so soft! But very fuzzy. My nose tickled the whole time I knitted it. Carol got to see it yesterday. I love it! Now my head will be nice and warm this winter. I will knit it again, but probably in a different yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a full scan running from around three o'clock yesterday afternoon to almost four this afternoon - i had everything shut down - deleted all cookies - emptied the trash - those things help it to run faster. so now all is protected and my little "protection" idol is happy and bright green again.

so - it is time to follow me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-350973-1.html#7671971


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


Looks lovely Kate. Is that a little bit of sun I see creeping in?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely think you need the fountain. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.longspeaklandscape.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Design-Front-Yard-Plantings-r.jpg
> 
> This is from a design website that has the look that I'm going for (no fountain though!). A lot will depend on what the nursery staff recommend for the space we have, etc. but I want to put in dwarf Alberta Spruce on either side to frame the space and then put in boxwood bushes or old gold junipers in the front interspersed with azaleas, hydraengas, and grasses (heather, sage, lavender, etc.). I want to stay in the reds and whites. I have a small garden bench, chair and table to go in the front patio and want to get a removable privacy screen for that space also. It's going to look so very different than it used to.
> 
> The workmen finished up this a.m. and they are paid and on their way to another job. They will come back when it's time to put in the plants. The owner of the company was a landscaper exclusively for ten years before he got into brickwork and he really knows what he's doing. We got a break on the total cost because several neighbors came over to ask him to come over to quote out their front yards after seeing his work at our place. He figures discounting us a little was much better money spent for advertising than putting an ad in the paper. All the houses are about the same age so all of them need some outside landscaping updates.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I just had a thought. Yes, I do have them occasionally! :mrgreen: Gigi, can you buy your DD a tube of Arnica ointment? You can get it at Vitamin World or maybe GNC. If she can stand to apply it to the bruised areas, that will help the bruises heal faster. I wish I would have thought of it earlier when I read your post of her good news.


Arnica pills would help too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely think you need the fountain. --- sam


I don't think so....the sound of running water may make me have to come into the house too often to pee!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

T


tami_ohio said:


> Well, now that I have a string of responses posted, I thought I would show you a bit of what I have been doing lately. I only have a photo of the hat. The Adagio shawl is blocking as I type, as is the Ruana that needed washed and blocked. I knitted that years ago, and use it constantly. DH has started calling it my portable blanket! And is not above "borrowing" it if he is cold sitting in the chair!
> 
> The Adagio, by Strick Wear, I have now knitted twice. I have it in a beige that I knitted about 8 years ago. I also wear that a lot this time of the year when I will need just a little cover in the air conditioning. The jewel blue tones that I finished on the way home from our spring trip, has called to me from the time I finished the first one, but I had such a hard time with the first one that I put it off for a few years. I had the yarn before I ever found the pattern. I will take a pick of that when my phone is finished charging. I have it folded in half blocking on the living room floor.
> 
> The hat is Cascade Yarns Eco Duo and is Fishtail Lace Slouch Hat. It is so soft! But very fuzzy. My nose tickled the whole time I knitted it. Carol got to see it yesterday. I love it! Now my head will be nice and warm this winter. I will knit it again, but probably in a different yarn.


 Lovely hat Tammi I really like the pattern . Hope you post pictures of your shawls when they are finished blocking
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Hugs and prayers to all!
> 
> DD had her CT scan yesterday and I survived the babysitting for the most part unscathed. A pacifier nearly took one for the team ... After sterilizing it, I dropped it down the garbage disposal. Oops! I rather nervously fished the little sucker out, re-sterilized it and THIS time let it air cool lol.
> 
> ...


What wonderful news all round- well other than the aggravation of her baboon parts. But worth it I'm sure for the positive news. And the infection she could do without- though with a nephrostomy tube it is not at all uncommon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you think that smells Tammi you should try surstromming it's Swedish herring fermented and is officially one of the most pungent foods in the world we call it Lukt Fisk which translates to smelly fish the smell is absolutely disgusting makes you want to be sick . People literally eat it outside because the smell is that bad but apparently the fish itself is delicious . I don't know can't get past the smell
> Sonja


I would definitely never be trying it I can tell you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


And a live husband and no Kate in jail which makes it even better! Poor Luke would have missed you both.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like that teacher was a real piece of work. If you had no siblings who would be in her classes after you, it might have been fun to tell her that on the last day you would have to be in her class! Of course, at that age, none of us would even dare think of doing so. Still, it's a thought.


Revenge would have been sweet indeed, but she left the school before I did, and we weren't told then when any teacher was leaving unless they were going overseas.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I'll take the smell of kraut any day! That fish smells as bad, or worse than, skunk! I can taste that for days if it is really strong, and yes, I do mean taste, not just smell.


Cutting up an apple and cooking it in with the sausage and kraut is quite good as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If you think that smells Tammi you should try surstromming it's Swedish herring fermented and is officially one of the most pungent foods in the world we call it Lukt Fisk which translates to smelly fish the smell is absolutely disgusting makes you want to be sick . People literally eat it outside because the smell is that bad but apparently the fish itself is delicious . I don't know can't get past the smell
> Sonja


We have quite a few people of Norwegian & Finnish heritage in our area, I've heard them talk about the stench of this dish, don't they soak it in lye.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cutting up an apple and cooking it in with the sausage and kraut is quite good as well.


Oh yes indeed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get your washing machine fixed Bonnie . Mine had started to leak a little from the bottom but after I gave it a good clean and the compartment s it is ok again
> Swimming wise I'm the opposite I like to keep swimming as I don't want to touch the bottom hate the squidgy dirt going through my toes yuk
> Sonja


Washer all fixed, there was some junk in the drain trap causing poor drainage throwing it out of balance. All's good now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> T
> 
> Lovely hat Tammi I really like the pattern . Hope you post pictures of your shawls when they are finished blocking
> Sonja


I will, if I can remember to do it! :lol: My memory is terrible. In fact, if you remind me Sunday or Monday, they will be dry. The Adagio will probably be dry tomorrow. It's made with sock yarn. The Ruana is made with bulky alpaca, and the only way I can do it is to fold it in half. I don't have any room to do it full size.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Revenge would have been sweet indeed, but she left the school before I did, and we weren't told then when any teacher was leaving unless they were going overseas.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cutting up an apple and cooking it in with the sausage and kraut is quite good as well.


We have also done that. DH will eat kraut just about any way someone will cook it for him. I usually brown diced onion is butter, add a tablespoon of sugar, then add the kraut on top for a little bit, then put it in a casserole dish and add some pork to it in the oven until the pork is done. Fairly close to the way his mother made it, but she never would let anyone watch her cook, so that will be as close as it gets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Cutting up an apple and cooking it in with the sausage and kraut is quite good as well.


We have also done that. DH will eat kraut just about any way someone will cook it for him. I usually brown diced onion is butter, add a tablespoon of sugar, then add the kraut on top for a little bit, then put it in a casserole dish and add some pork to it in the oven until the pork is done. Fairly close to the way his mother made it, but she never would let anyone watch her cook, so that will be as close as it gets.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Washer all fixed, there was some junk in the drain trap causing poor drainage throwing it out of balance. All's good now.


Yay! inexpensive fix!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think so....the sound of running water may make me have to come into the house too often to pee!


 :lol: :lol: me too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: me too!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Always!Which is why I like having the RV when we are near the water anywhere.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Arnica pills would help too.


I didn't know Arnica came in pill form. That would be easier for her, but may not be good for the baby. Maybe not in ointment form either. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great hat. I'm looking forward to seeing your shawls.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, now that I have a string of responses posted, I thought I would show you a bit of what I have been doing lately. I only have a photo of the hat. The Adagio shawl is blocking as I type, as is the Ruana that needed washed and blocked. I knitted that years ago, and use it constantly. DH has started calling it my portable blanket! And is not above "borrowing" it if he is cold sitting in the chair!
> 
> The Adagio, by Strick Wear, I have now knitted twice. I have it in a beige that I knitted about 8 years ago. I also wear that a lot this time of the year when I will need just a little cover in the air conditioning. The jewel blue tones that I finished on the way home from our spring trip, has called to me from the time I finished the first one, but I had such a hard time with the first one that I put it off for a few years. I had the yarn before I ever found the pattern. I will take a pick of that when my phone is finished charging. I have it folded in half blocking on the living room floor.
> 
> The hat is Cascade Yarns Eco Duo and is Fishtail Lace Slouch Hat. It is so soft! But very fuzzy. My nose tickled the whole time I knitted it. Carol got to see it yesterday. I love it! Now my head will be nice and warm this winter. I will knit it again, but probably in a different yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great hat. I'm looking forward to seeing your shawls.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Lovely!


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, now that I have a string of responses posted, I thought I would show you a bit of what I have been doing lately. I only have a photo of the hat. The Adagio shawl is blocking as I type, as is the Ruana that needed washed and blocked. I knitted that years ago, and use it constantly. DH has started calling it my portable blanket! And is not above "borrowing" it if he is cold sitting in the chair!
> 
> The Adagio, by Strick Wear, I have now knitted twice. I have it in a beige that I knitted about 8 years ago. I also wear that a lot this time of the year when I will need just a little cover in the air conditioning. The jewel blue tones that I finished on the way home from our spring trip, has called to me from the time I finished the first one, but I had such a hard time with the first one that I put it off for a few years. I had the yarn before I ever found the pattern. I will take a pick of that when my phone is finished charging. I have it folded in half blocking on the living room floor.
> 
> The hat is Cascade Yarns Eco Duo and is Fishtail Lace Slouch Hat. It is so soft! But very fuzzy. My nose tickled the whole time I knitted it. Carol got to see it yesterday. I love it! Now my head will be nice and warm this winter. I will knit it again, but probably in a different yarn.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


Beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so peaceful and relaxing. Job well done


KateB said:


> Pond filled up and waterfall running = happy DH! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie! The gown and bonnet are exquisite!!! I am speechless!


Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


What Gwen said--a stunner!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> she needs a man in her life and bed. oh my goodness - did i say that. --- sam


 :XD: 
I've been saying that for the lasst two years. Ryssa's helping type.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last time I ate it was over 31 years ago- and it didn't stay down. I was stupid enough to eat it because my husband said I should, but my morning sick stomach didn't approve and made that clear. He has teased me ever since over it but did at least stop trying to tell me what I could eat while pregnant!


It's good going down, not so much coming back up, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


Oh Julie, it's just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie! The gown and bonnet are exquisite!!! I am speechless!


Thank you so much, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What Gwen said--a stunner!


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> I've been saying that for the lasst two years. Ryssa's helping type.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, it's just gorgeous!!!


Thanks Kaye Jo!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


Julie, that is a work of art, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunning work, Julie. A true heirloom work of art.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that is a work of art, absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Stunning work, Julie. A true heirloom work of art.


Thank you Martina- you are very kind!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


Looks really good Julie- well done. Gather you worked out the placket in the end.
I also saw this on the current tea party but had forgotten I had swapped Tea Parties or I wouldn't have bothered to comment. 
But was reading on the ipad and not signed in, now on the computer but about to get ready to go to the football so figured I would get the quick emails done and leave the long Tea Party until this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks really good Julie- well done. Gather you worked out the placket in the end.
> I also saw this on the current tea party but had forgotten I had swapped Tea Parties or I wouldn't have bothered to comment.
> But was reading on the ipad and not signed in, now on the computer but about to get ready to go to the football so figured I would get the quick emails done and leave the long Tea Party until this evening.


Thanks, Margaret! Yes I got the placket to a point of acceptable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Right now it's actually quite warm 16C/60F (well, for us!) although we have had a couple of light showers too. I should really go and sit outside while the sun's out, but DH is strimmering so he must be about to cut the grass....I'll stay in here!


Strimmering? Explain please.  The pond looks fabulous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's not an experience in childbirth that she will want to repeat anytime soon. So very happy that there's good news for the future. I think I would opt for the painkiller vs. wine also. Hope the antibiotics do their job completely. So glad that you had a great time babysitting.


Ditto.... RE Gigi


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I had a blast snuggling the baby. I did find out that my swaddling skills are non existent and thank god my diapering skills were not tested.
> 
> It's a good thing for all concerned that the baby is too young to rat on Grandma-Ma lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gown as far as I can take it, and the bonnet:-


Just Stunning Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Strimmering? Explain please.  The pond looks fabulous.


Weed eating, here, forget what you call it in Aussie- the trimmer has a line that spins and does the trimming/edging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just Stunning Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks so much, Cathy. Hoping all is well with you, and yours?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Weed eating, here, forget what you call it in Aussie- the trimmer has a line that spins and does the trimming/edging.


Whipper Sniper- which we turn into a verb I guess! Can't think for now what other term we would use.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Weed eating, here, forget what you call it in Aussie- the trimmer has a line that spins and does the trimming/edging.


Ah, wipper snipper. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whipper Sniper- which we turn into a verb I guess! Can't think for now what other term we would use.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Whipper Sniper- which we turn into a verb I guess! Can't think for now what other term we would use.


Oops, I just saw your post above mine. I dont know it as anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, wipper snipper. :thumbup:


That's the word used by my friend!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oops, I just saw your post above mine. I dont know it as anything else.


But whats the verb?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, I havent done a lot on this knee blanket yet, but here it is in progress as requested. I just have to be in the right mood and concentrating. Not that I am finding it hard now but still new at this crocheting thing....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But whats the verb?


Oh geez! I dont know. 

Umm..... I am going to whipper snipp the back yard now.

Soooo.... whipper snip is the verb? Lets see what the others think LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh bother, I am on the WRONG week!! :roll: Again!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh geez! I dont know.
> 
> Umm..... I am going to whipper snipp the back yard now.
> 
> Soooo.... whipper snip is the verb? Lets see what the others think LOL


That was what David and I thought might be the case last night as well. 
Would say I was whipper snippering the back yard or I whippersnipped I think. So I guess whatever ending fits the tense!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Knit the first stitch, then knit into next stitch without slipping it off the left needle, purl into the same stitch without slipping it off the needle, then knit in this same stitch then slip all the loops off onto the right needle, then knit the next stitch and you should have 5 stitches on your needle. You have made three stitches out of the Middle one. I hope this helps.


~~~Thank you, Martina! It does help. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are doing a quick increase. You insert needle as if to knit, pull up a loop (do not remove from original stitch) reinsert needle as if to purl, pull up a loop (do not remove from original stitch) then reinsert as if to knit and pull up a loop and finish the stitch(es) by dropping the original stitch from the left needle. You've just made 3 stitches out of one. The first knit stitch, the 3 stitches, then another knit stitch gives you 5 stitches to be knit in the next row.
> 
> Hope that helps. YouTube has a (k1, p1, k1) as it looks in parenthesis to indicate all in the same stitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Here is what I have been knitting the last couple of days.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh geez! I dont know.
> 
> Umm..... I am going to whipper snipp the back yard now.
> 
> Soooo.... whipper snip is the verb? Lets see what the others think LOL


Here we call it weed whacker and weed whacking.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne, good to see you on TP and so glad your computer problems are getting solved.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting all caught up with you and seeing you in Ohio.
> 
> ...


~~~There is some good sweet corn out there. Luckily our favorite farm stand is putting out yummy yummy corn! Keep hunting!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> BobGlory will be keeping your DD in prayer with hopes that she gets the stone taken care of. Also praying that the c-scan give good results. Good luk tyo you taking care of the baby too.
> 
> Pacer I agree; think they discharged me too early. Feeling okay today; just sore and tired.
> 
> Well wishes to everyone. TT YL


~~~VERY glad you are feeling better!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Julie, it's just gorgeous!!!


This is so true. That a lovely gown and bonnet Julie. 
Missing Molly but a sweet sleep as she went over the rainbow bridge. My house is very empty without her constantly at my feet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This is so true. That a lovely gown and bonnet Julie.
> Missing Molly but a sweet sleep as she went over the rainbow bridge. My house is very empty without her constantly at my feet.


I am so sorry. Molly will be having a great time with our other fur babies who preceded her.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, i also have been peeking in, just decided to talk a bit. I love the recipes, I do the Asian slaw often for church dinners. everyone loves it, never much left over. been having sliced up tomatoes, cucs, onion, basil leaves and an avacado cut up with balsomic vinegar and oil. just made my second big bowl, cool and no cooking works for us here. my niece is still living with me, soon to move into her own place, so i will have to get used to truly being alone, except my fur babies. 
today, i made a new crock pot recipe for potatoes, line your pot with aluminum foil and spray it well, then cube up potatoes, I covered me in lipton onion soup mix, but they said bacon bits and onion and garlic, then do it in a couple layers with cheddar cheese, cover the top with more aluminun foil, (NO Clean up) put lid on, cook on high for 5 hrs. was so good. i baked some chicken tenders before also, so was a quick lunch after church.
I am going to continue on reading the t party. I am glad to know your still doing the KAP. 
we have had an unusually cool Aug. having some good soaking rain now. 
I drove my family to Nashville, TN. first time, but with my GPS (Grace) i did ok, while i was there, i tried to ride my sisters grandsons hoover board, needless to say that was a costly experiment, oh i rode it, I have proof on my nieces phone, but i lost a half a day, went to the ER, don't remember, any of the morning at all. had headaches and dizzy head for wks. very costly. so i won't be trying that again. then got my first ever speeding ticket in some podunk town going 5 miles over t he limit. but he didn't ticket me for speeding, did it for in attentive driving, cost me $273.20, was a costly trip. 
Well, also i just had my 64 birthday, it was sort of bittersweet without my bj. we always did special stuff on our bdays. i just went on to work to vacuum the church, just sorta wanted to be alone. I have some very good days and then some really lonely ones, guess it will get better, just not now. It will soon be 6 months since he passed. i can still remember that day so vividly. and wish i could have been with him in his last hrs. just didn't know. well. will read the t party to catch up, love to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi everyone, i also have been peeking in, just decided to talk a bit. I love the recipes, I do the Asian slaw often for church dinners. everyone loves it, never much left over. been having sliced up tomatoes, cucs, onion, basil leaves and an avacado cut up with balsomic vinegar and oil. just made my second big bowl, cool and no cooking works for us here. my niece is still living with me, soon to move into her own place, so i will have to get used to truly being alone, except my fur babies.
> today, i made a new crock pot recipe for potatoes, line your pot with aluminum foil and spray it well, then cube up potatoes, I covered me in lipton onion soup mix, but they said bacon bits and onion and garlic, then do it in a couple layers with cheddar cheese, cover the top with more aluminun foil, (NO Clean up) put lid on, cook on high for 5 hrs. was so good. i baked some chicken tenders before also, so was a quick lunch after church.
> I am going to continue on reading the t party. I am glad to know your still doing the KAP.
> we have had an unusually cool Aug. having some good soaking rain now.
> ...


I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. Keeping busy will help.


----------

